# 5600 owners thread!!



## schmidty321

hey everyone ..i recently purchased a g5600kg and just wanted to hear your stories and see some of your 5600's post em up!!


----------



## schmidty321




----------



## NOLABrad




----------



## pantagruel

GW-5600J


----------



## JoseCanseco

Apparently I have seven. Never bothered to count until just now.









Top: G-5600KG-3 (modified)
Middle: G-5600KG-3, DW5600E, GW-M5600 (modified)
Bottom: (parts from 4 watches), DW5600C (901), DW5600C (691)


----------



## jkchua

DW5600MS


----------



## iphoneautomatic

DW-5600E


----------



## lalo1704




----------



## ccm123

Love them!


----------



## M3N911

this is my only 5600 and i love it... hopefully i'm gonna get another one soon "GRX5600"... hi 5 lalo1704 :-!


----------



## shockerman




----------



## the1hatman

Wow this thread could get huge! Most people here have at least 1 5600 in their collection.

I will kick off with my DW-5600MS-1 modded with gray clothes and positive module:


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

My old school 5600, 5200 and 5000


----------



## davehb2001

I have another one but don't have a pic available.








Here is my other one. I also have another DW5600C on the way.


----------



## milo dinosaur

Mine says hello!!


----------



## dobber72

Okay here goes.

DW5600MS-1










DW5600E-1










DW5600EH-7










GW5600J-1










G5600E-1










G5600A-3










GLX5600B-8


----------



## Hansch99

DW-5600E


----------



## M3N911

milo dinosaur said:


> Mine says hello!!


i c ur driving a honda civic, nice choice though :-!... guess wht im driving :-d


----------



## dreski

I have and had a few.....


----------



## PH68

My favourite G as it's not too chunky.

GWM5600.
Originally white...









Changed bezel & strap, now have choice.
Black...









Yellow...









Usually it's yellow


----------



## dinus

JoseCanseco said:


> Apparently I have seven. Never bothered to count until just now.
> 
> View attachment 787146
> 
> 
> Top: G-5600KG-3 (modified)
> Middle: G-5600KG-3, DW5600E, GW-M5600 (modified)
> Bottom: (parts from 4 watches), DW5600C (901), DW5600C (691)


Jose,

Your modified G-5600KG-3 looks excellent.

Regard,
d


----------



## NeedAG

While wearing this for 22 years I have destroyed more than half a dozen chain saws, blown a tractor, snorkeled the Barrier reef, gone 200 mph, and most terrifying, gotten married.


----------



## schmidty321

now thats the stuff i love to hear...its not just a watch after its been with you through all that


----------



## ximen han

nice to be here......feels like home wit family hehehe.........hello broda n sista.....


----------



## Athram

Mine:


----------



## Tretton

GW-M5610 and DW-5000SL. Does this count? :think:


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

___Saving this space for pictures____

Here's the tally:

(3) GW-5600-1J
(2) GW-M5610TH-1 (Hundreds)
(1) GW-M5600 
(1) G5600-KG3


----------



## jericho_j

DW-5600BB


----------



## Davidro

New and old DW5600E case backs


----------



## ximen han

nice stuff broda......hav a nice G'Fam Yoo


----------



## kiwidj

*G-Python *









*DW-5600CF-8JF*

b-)


----------



## GS_Leng

One of my grails! *drool*



kiwidj said:


> *G-Python *
> 
> View attachment 788572
> 
> 
> *DW-5600CF-8JF*
> 
> b-)


---


----------



## GShockMe

Square face fan check in. I have some 5600's and a little bit of 5000's.


----------



## sirweldsalot2

maybe it's because i built it from parts (makes it feel more "mine"), but i'm going to stick with this one for a while.
that might change after the parts for the 5700 show up...
btw: after seeing this thread, i'm thinking that maybe we lobby the admins. for a "love" button. maybe a "tears in my eyes" button...


----------



## 00110010000010011001




----------



## the1hatman

For today's 5600 I will rock the GLS-5600L-4. Still say this thread will never end (nor should it!)


----------



## Coolio*

5600 Owners Club basic member here.

My membership card:


----------



## iamsupersam

You da boss!!


NeedAG said:


> While wearing this for 22 years I have destroyed more than half a dozen chain saws, blown a tractor, snorkeled the Barrier reef, gone 200 mph, and most terrifying, gotten married.
> View attachment 787648


----------



## schmidty321

finally got a non stock photo of my watch...sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## the1hatman

Today's 5600 is going to be my white leather DW-5600BL-7. Possible the most comfortable 5600 band I have worn to date and a very striking white faceplate...


----------



## avusblue

I'll play. Here's the Grizzled Grandaddy: a 25-year old DW-5600C --










And its upstart youngster descendant: the GW-5000 --










Cheers,

Dave


----------



## the1hatman

Keeping with the wide leather band theme I will go with my DW-5600L-5B for today. Another comfy band as long as it's not too hot outside..


----------



## Davidro

Whilst I have many 5600s, here is one that is a little harder to find nowadays.
I recently acquired one of those 5600C that were not made in Japan:








Cool thing about these ( but not all ) is some have a green light


----------



## Crow1962

Ok, I'll play too...














































AND.... I'm planning on getting more.


----------



## bullyboy

I really like the simple yet uniquely beautiful look of the 5600-series. I just added the white one into my small collection yesterday.


----------



## Mr.V1984

Got my 1st one yesterday and love it!


----------



## Scottish Steve

Proud to post my only pic of a personally-owned 5600. Not the best treatment of this subject, sadly.....


----------



## the1hatman

Just enough time to sneak in today's 5600... My other white square is the GLS-5600V-7 (has a black 5600EB band because I hate velcro straps):


----------



## planetz

DW-5600VT *Roar*


----------



## Mike L




----------



## Mike L

Sorry crappy pic


----------



## docgeofr

Hi,
Two 5600. The classic E and the solar model 








This is my small collection :
GW-3000BD (Japan made), GW-2000B, GW-9000, G-9000-1, DW-5600E, G-5600-1JF (Japan made), 
GDF-100-1, GDF-100-4, GDF-100BB-1 (Japan made), G-100-1BV, G-100-2BV, GW-7900RD-4, GW-5000-1JF (Japan made).


----------



## chri

I bought one two days ago:


----------



## LUW

My old faithful:








​b-)


----------



## Chrisek

I only have one square: a kg-3.


----------



## schmidty321

gotta love the kg-3 the green goes with everything


----------



## stockae92




----------



## darth_barf

See pic in signature

I am, however, sorry to say I'm going to have to let some of them go in the near future, I think.

Paul


----------



## tk1971

Just wore my 5600c earlier this week. Still running... not bad for a 21 year old watch.


----------



## schmidty321

hmmm maybe i will start looking for a screw back 5600


----------



## Harayasu

Nice 5600's! My first G-Shock was a DW-5600E. I still own it and after 3 years it still runs on the original battery.










My only other 5600 is the G-5600 that I bought a few years later.


----------



## kumazo

DW-5600FS-3JF


----------



## rcorreale

Here's my one and only GW5600J:

Purchased used on the cheap due to the bezel and strap being permanently stained by insect repellent (sellers pics)



















I've since acquired and installed a new bezel and strap directly from Casio, here she is like new!


----------



## Tretton

I love that little "G" on the buckle. I wonder why newer 5600s don't have it anymore. :think:


----------



## GShockMe

Tretton said:


> I love that little "G" on the buckle. I wonder why newer 5600s don't have it anymore. :think:


+1. And "The G 5600" on caseback.


----------



## GShockMe

I will continue one-5600-a-day tradition. This is my favorite 5600, the stealth DW5600MS. Like the black buttons and buckle. Matted out band and bezel color and negative orange display. Looks cool all the way!


----------



## lostinspace

My DW5600BB. I've had a couple of other 5600s in the past, but this was the keeper for me.


Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottish Steve

Mr.V1984 said:


> Got my 1st one yesterday and love it!
> View attachment 791380


I have that exact model. I was iffy about it until I saw it in the flesh- I now feel it's a really nice version. The shiny finish looks fresh and well-done in my opinion and the caseback seems better than the standard stamped plate on most 5600s. A worthy update.


----------



## slugpillow32

How many of you that own an old DW5600C regularly give it wrist time?


----------



## schmidty321

come on guuys i know theres more of you out there .show em all...even the beat up ones ...the more beat up the better


----------



## slugpillow32

schmidty321 said:


> come on guuys i know theres more of you out there .show em all...even the beat up ones ...the more beat up the better


I will upload a picture or two soon.


----------



## the1hatman

Was AFK for a few days but I am back on the 5600 train!

My G-5600CC-3D when I first unboxed it:








Most lightweight G I have ever worn. Very comfortable. Love this one!


----------



## blink of an eye

A question for the 5600 pros. 
I have a 5year old DW5600 and really like it. My only problem with it is that the "A" button is so hard to press with my chubby fingers. 
*Is the "A" button on the newer G5600 or the GW5600 any easier to push?
*Thanks for your input.


----------



## Tretton

blink of an eye said:


> A question for the 5600 pros.
> I have a 5year old DW5600 and really like it. My only problem with it is that the "A" button is so hard to press with my chubby fingers.
> *Is the "A" button on the newer G5600 or the GW5600 any easier to push?
> *Thanks for your input.












As you can see on the picture above, "A" button on DW-5600/5000 is more recessed than other three buttons, hence it's harder to press. On the GW-M5610 (and on G-5600, GW-M5600 and GW-5000 as well) all four buttons are identical, *but* they are little more recessed than "B", "C" and "D" buttons on DW-5600/5000 and are little harder to press because of that. So, the answer is yes, "A" button is easier to press, but not so easy as other buttons on your DW-5600.


----------



## Lucky7

Heres some of mine.


----------



## Tretton

New member of the family just arrived - GW-M5610BC. Here it is on the left with it's not-so-stealthy brother, GW-M5610.


----------



## PH68

My two, slightly modded, GWM5600 G-Shocks...


----------



## stockae92

My trio


----------



## Tretton

My three squares together for the last time, as tomorrow GW-M5610 will be heading out to the new owner...


----------



## ZASKAR36

Davidro said:


> Whilst I have many 5600s, here is one that is a little harder to find nowadays.
> I recently acquired one of those 5600C that were not made in Japan:
> View attachment 790924
> 
> 
> Cool thing about these ( but not all ) is some have a green light
> 
> View attachment 790927


Nice One Davidro...that's takin' it "old school". I remember those fondly.


----------



## ZASKAR36

darth_barf said:


> See pic in signature
> 
> I am, however, sorry to say I'm going to have to let some of them go in the near future, I think.
> 
> Paul


NOOOOOOOOO. Don't do it Darth...if you do, you'll know what happen?...




:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## freeman

Here are my 5600 !


----------



## Bubbly Tubs

I've only got a couple of these. Very nice watch, I'm just a wee bit big for them.


----------



## comeoutpunching




----------



## oz2124

This is the one and only DW5600MS, i'm loving it


----------



## TedDotCom

^^
oz2124, thats a great shot of your MS.


----------



## khbk

My GW-M5600BC among friends..


----------



## Nicky J

My GLX5600's









Have a Grx5600a-9 and a g5600a-9 tough solar's on the way.


----------



## jer_

GW 5600J, my first square, but not my last, i need a screwback or two!


----------



## TedDotCom

Some of my 5600s archived from WRUW...will post the rest when I find the time.


----------



## Snoweagle

New 5600 series owner here!

GW-M5610R-1DR.


----------



## Tick Toc

Here's my GWM5610-1 that I just received earlier today:


----------



## micreyes11

Is this the Rising White, I bought it randomly in 2007/2008 and no longer have the tin...


----------



## Pato Sentado

My "new" DW-5600c:


----------



## schmidty321

im thinking about anothere square myself maybe the gx56 kg series


----------



## muto




----------



## Scottish Steve

schmidty321 said:


> im thinking about anothere square myself maybe the gx56 kg series


I'm sorry, my friend. The 'King' is Donald Trump to the 5600s' Prince William- it's simply outclassed in every way by its less bombastic, more heritage-filled counterpart.


----------



## GS_Leng

micreyes11 said:


> Is this the Rising White, I bought it randomly in 2007/2008 and no longer have the tin...


Yes it is. Nice piece !

---


----------



## BenL

comeoutpunching said:


>


Woah that's some collection!


----------



## BenL

Tick Toc said:


> Here's my GWM5610-1 that I just received earlier today:


Congrats, mate. That model is a new classic.


----------



## marcoszam

Hello, Mates  this is my collection of 5600s so far... Thinking about getting the GRX-5600B-2 which will make it the perfect collection for my taste!























Excuse once again for the pore quality light which distortion the colors... Nevertheless, hope you like the pics...

Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## Davidro

Some of the 'other' DW5600C variants
DW-5600C-9CV, DW-5600C-1, DW-5600B-3V
Spent my morning polishing the crystals on these new acquisitions.
So I might as well show them off here-
Just wish I had some resin for these 

Back in the box with some others








Some with resins


----------



## scooby




----------



## schmidty321

Scottish Steve said:


> I'm sorry, my friend. The 'King' is Donald Trump to the 5600s' Prince William- it's simply outclassed in every way by its less bombastic, more heritage-filled counterpart.


i figured that since i already own the 5600 version of the watch would be a cool addition


----------



## P3nfold

I'll add mine to the pile. Just the one........for now.


----------



## bandyo

i have just bought dw 5600bb-1, to add the 5600ms and g5600e.
i love the 5600bb basic black, but to my surprise, the 4 buttons are chromed white colored!! 
it Should ideally beblack as well , like dw 5600MS, it would be PERFECT NAMED BASIC BLACK !!


----------



## Snoweagle

bandyo said:


> i have just bought dw 5600bb-1, to add the 5600ms and g5600e.
> i love the 5600bb basic black, but to my surprise, the 4 buttons are chromed white colored!!
> it Should ideally beblack as well , like dw 5600MS, it would be PERFECT NAMED BASIC BLACK !!


Perhaps the 'basic black' is to denote the main watch face itself for simplicity. Initially I also wanted to buy the basic black, but ended up with the GW-M5610R-1DR.


----------



## schmidty321

Davidro said:


> View attachment 863345
> 
> Some of the 'other' DW5600C variants
> DW-5600C-9CV, DW-5600C-1, DW-5600B-3V
> Spent my morning polishing the crystals on these new acquisitions.
> So I might as well show them off here-
> Just wish I had some resin for these
> 
> Back in the box with some others
> View attachment 863355
> 
> 
> Some with resins
> View attachment 863357


any of them for sale;-)


----------



## mario24601

I just received my first G-Shock today! Here is my new 5600J...took a couple pics with some of its new (older) roommates. Sorry for the poor quality - using cell. I really like it, now I want more!


----------



## ggyy1276

DW-5000-1JF


----------



## New_World

love the 5600 gshocks!
I'm so glad i found this site.
I own about 5 gshocks so far........and I'm pretty sure I have a gshock disease!


----------



## Nicky J

GWM5610
GLX5600 x2
G5600A
GRX5600


----------



## bandyo

mario24601 said:


> I just received my first G-Shock today! Here is my new 5600J...took a couple pics with some of its new (older) roommates. Sorry for the poor quality - using cell. I really like it, now I want more!
> 
> View attachment 866746
> 
> View attachment 866747
> 
> View attachment 866748
> 
> View attachment 866750
> 
> View attachment 866751


thanks


----------



## bandyo

bandyo said:


> i have just bought dw 5600bb-1, to add the 5600ms and g5600e.
> i love the 5600bb basic black, but to my surprise, the 4 buttons are chromed white colored!!
> it Should ideally be black as well , like dw 5600MS, it would be PERFECT NAMED BASIC BLACK !!


and here are the families...
sorry if its bit too small

dw 5600MS, g5600e-solar tough, dw 5600bb


----------



## kandyredcoi

i admit, the square isnt one of my favorite gshocks, but this one stole my heart the moment i wore it on my wrist 









it is my first and only square


----------



## derr1ck

My first GW-5610TH


----------



## Pato Sentado

Today arrived my new GW-M5610 (cat not included):


----------



## Nicky J

I've just received a GWM5610 - awesome watch - Love it!


----------



## psweeting

Here's all my 5600's (with a few 5000's for company).


----------



## Snoweagle

Awesome collection of squares!


----------



## Tretton

Now I have only two squares, but I like them a lot.


----------



## haizo

bro, please tell me how you get that positive display G5600KG-3. I'm considering purchasing that one but rumors about its unreadability worry me. Is that easy to convert it at home? Thanks !!!


----------



## demon2360

back in the 2008 (I guess?), when I was in the market for my first "expensive" watch, I wanted to get myself the proper one-and-only solution to satisfy all my chrono-needs and hold up for a long time. I choose the GW-M5600, after a few nerv wrecking days on the internet. 
the functions led me too it, but what kept me was the ultra classic design. I had to have one, for every glimpse at my wrist would not only be a look at perfectly accurate time, but a lesson in industrial design and japanese techno-heritage.
I love casio for keeping this model, and for keeping it up to date.

here it is, my #1:

View attachment 992724


I love you baby!!

best,
Mikey b-)


----------



## ACG

Think I'm going to focus on the dw5600 from now on.

Can't wait to see if there's a 30th screwback


----------



## Snoweagle

Now I'm thinking of whether to get my second square.......the GW-5000.


----------



## CanonMan

5600MS in new clothes










Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## the1hatman

GW-M5600A-9 slightly modified with band extenders...

View attachment 993085


----------



## TedDotCom

ACG said:


> Think I'm going to focus on the dw5600 from now on.
> 
> Can't wait to see if there's a 30th screwback


I have this particular DW-5600BL-7.

I never thought it would look this awesome in a black bezel and band. |>


----------



## cxwrench

I only have this one, but it'll most likely get some 5600 company soon

View attachment 993464


View attachment 993465


----------



## lvt

View attachment 993513


----------



## lvt

View attachment 993514


----------



## recife

|> That's a seriously nice piece sir! - what model is it?

I've got my first ever G-Shock incoming, a GW-M5610BC-1ER and I'm beside myself with anticipation!! bring it.

I can't believe it's taken me 30 years to get round to getting one, doh.o| 3 decades completely wasted.
:-d

This thread is great, I'll post a picture when it gets here.


----------



## Vdubz

My 2.


----------



## lvt

recife said:


> |> That's a seriously nice piece sir! - what model is it?
> 
> I've got my first ever G-Shock incoming, a GW-M5610BC-1ER and I'm beside myself with anticipation!! bring it.
> 
> I can't believe it's taken me 30 years to get round to getting one, doh.o| 3 decades completely wasted.
> :-d
> 
> This thread is great, I'll post a picture when it gets here.


Thanks, it's a 5600KG head with bracelet and bezel from a 5610BC (the same model as yours).

The GW-M5610BC itself is a great G, you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Rocky555

Spike Lee is great










But I also like my white GW-M5600


----------



## muscleking

Hi everyone
Just joint the forum after i picked up a GW5000. my first post now just got an old 5600c-9cv. 
question is how rare are the 9cv? i paid a little bit more for what it's worth but then i just like the watch.
something about these 5600 series with screw backs just intersted me. been bidding on ebay for the last couple weeks. 
converted hobby from dslr (3 years ago) to building computers (a year ago) now to watches. but i won't become crazy like some people here with like 50 watches. i have the 9cv on the way and an ae1000 beater watch on the way.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## woodt3

muscleking said:


> Hi everyone
> Just joint the forum after i picked up a GW5000. my first post now just got an old 5600c-9cv.
> question is how rare are the 9cv? i paid a little bit more for what it's worth but then i just like the watch.
> something about these 5600 series with screw backs just intersted me. been bidding on ebay for the last couple weeks.
> converted hobby from dslr (3 years ago) to building computers (a year ago) now to watches. but *i won't become crazy like some people here with like 50 watches*. i have the 9cv on the way and an ae1000 beater watch on the way.


While I can speak to the value of the 9cv, I will say, those are famous last words :-d


----------



## postur

My squares

DW-5600E
View attachment 999823


GW-M5610
View attachment 999824


GLX-5600 (with matte resin mod)
View attachment 999826


DW-5600BB (Basic black)
View attachment 999827


Hoping Casio will make a basic black bluetooth model 
(edited picture, watch does not exist.....yet)
View attachment 999835


----------



## mhammer8

All the squares and their derivatives that live at our house. Left to right, front row then back row: DW-5600 (691), DW-5000 2003 Project Team Tough 20th, DW-5025 25th Rising White, DW-5000LV (2001 Lover's Edition Screwback), Army Green 5600KG, GW-M5610, DW-5600E with crazy multicolored lady in backlight, dyed tangerine plain 5600E, HONORABLE MENTION: my wife's GMN-550 scaled-down ladies' 5600 and GXW-56KG Army Green King.


----------



## JoseCanseco

mhammer8 said:


> dyed tangerine plain 5600E


How did you manage that? Did you go from black to tangerine?


----------



## ronbo

How about some vintage 5600's ?


----------



## gf35

*"The G" 5600 Solar/Atomic - COOL!*


----------



## Sao

My 5610 bracelet blacked out version


----------



## mhammer8

JoseCanseco said:


> How did you manage that? Did you go from black to tangerine?


It's actually a long story  This resin started life as a glossy white set off my 2001 Lover's Edition DW-5000 screwback. I convinced its owner to sell me the 5000LV itself (love that thing, WW-5100 looks), and he was a heck of a guy, threw in this plain 5600E with this resin he had dyed for free. I think he said it was RIT Tangerine #5. But the glossy white base coat made the orange REALLY pop, it's totally different from my MIRO Gulfman for instance. Muted and glossy at the same time. I really like what he did but I bet it would be a pain to replicate.


----------



## mblakrek

A-3 









Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OCDood

I'm old enough to remember the original G-Shock commercial so when it came down to getting a basic model to round out my new collection I went with the DW-5600E over the 6900 as that's what personifies the G-Shock for me.


----------



## GShockMe

mhammer8 said:


> DW-5600E with crazy multicolored lady in backlight, dyed tangerine plain 5600E...


Can I see the lady?


----------



## OCDood




----------



## 02civicsi

Have a few myself :





































These are the only ones I have pics of, have 6 total.


----------



## Lionelwkh

G5600RB. I have 2 others, bit this is what I'm wearing today.


----------



## OCDood

I gave mine a paint job...


----------



## Gilles Readydot

Posted this pic already in another thread, but since this is a 5600 lovers corner I'dlike to join!
GB-5600AA

And there's more to come! This is my first G, but there are more to come and they're all 5600s. Other Gs are way too big for my small wrists! I'll update!


----------



## Kronos

2006 FIFA Model:










Haze:










Spike Lee:



















DW-5600CM:










DW-5600BB-1:










DW-5600SN-1:










DW-5600TOD-6:










DW-5600PR-4:










G-5600A-3:










(To Be Continued)


----------



## Kronos

G-5600A-7:










G-5600A-9:










G-5600GR-7:










GRX-5600GE-1:










GRX-5600SRF-3:










GRX-5600A-4:










(to be continued)


----------



## delrosa81

The






5600BB. The only 5600 I have for now, I be receiving another 2 more 5600 next week. Will try to share some self taken pics then 

Its not taken by me but just to show. My photo skills are lousy.


----------



## 02civicsi

delrosa81 said:


> The 5600BB. The only 5600 I have for now, I be receiving another 2 more 5600 next week. Will try to share some self taken pics then
> View attachment 1072728
> 
> 
> Its not taken by me but just to show. My photo skills are lousy.


That's a great square to start with, I may have to break mine out if I could get myself to remove this GD-350-1BJF off my wrist.


----------



## art-ong




----------



## kpo74




----------



## jms23

Signing in with my G5600E-1


----------



## rybak

Would it be a right place for mine...? ;-)


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> ___Saving this space for pictures____
> 
> Here's the tally:
> 
> (3) GW-5600-1J
> (2) GW-M5610TH-1 (Hundreds)
> (1) GW-M5600
> (1) G5600-KG3


^ That was posted Aug 10th 2012 or 9 months ago. This is the growth of JUST the 5600 portion of my collection.

UPDATE: 5/19/13
-----------------
*(4) GW-5600-1J
(2) GW-5600-BCJ1 (NEGATIVE DISPLAY WITH COMBI BRACELET)
(2) GW-M5610TH-1 (Hundreds)
(2) GW-M5600 
(2) GW-M5600BC
(4) GW-M5610BC
(1) GW-5000
(1) G5600-KG3
(1) GWX-5600B
(1) GW-056
(2) GX-56 (Orange and GB KING models)
*


----------



## bigup

my first Square G


----------



## marcoszam

Love to re-post on this thread with my revisited 5600s collection; nothing posh, no screw backs or 30th anniversary (not because I don't want them, but because they're hard to find in my country, so I have to wait for my next trip abroad -US or EU-), nevertheless, here they are, and I'm very proud of them 






























Cheers 2 all,
Marcos


----------



## bigup

^^ thats some crazy square addiction you have 

Love it!


----------



## marcoszam

bigup said:


> ^^ thats some crazy square addiction you have
> 
> Love it!


Yes, Mate those squares are driving me crazy and emptying my wallet... OCD + G-Shocks = poor savings account


----------



## Andy K

Hi all, 1st post in this forum. I usually hang out in the Omega forum but I've lurked over here from time to time. Anyway I recently added this one - my first 5600. I'm not sure what took me so long, I love the case shape!



With the white color this is more of a novelty piece for me, so I bet I'll be adding a more traditional looking 5600 before too long. :-!


----------



## SeikoPsycho

Love 5600's. Had owned a GWM-5600 which I sold recently.







I really liked the watch but wanted a better timer - but still tough solar. So I recently purchased this GWX-5600-1JF and haven't taken it off since.



















Fantastic timer, and pretty cool moon/tide graph too. Everything still crystal clear to read at a glance. I really like this module. I personally really like the color scheme too, although I know that's not to everyone's taste. I will also purchase some standard resin as a "dress down" for the watch for a change.


----------



## cwardun

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## riffraff

Thought I'd throw this one up there. :-d

DW-5600C, module 901, Brazilian attire.


----------



## Piowa

DW-5600C (901)









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## marcoszam

Some pics of my G-5600 which has been my companion all week while traveling... Everyday I'm more in love with the squares 












































Cheers 2 all,
Marcos


----------



## tse_tse

Here is a pic of mine, please excuse the 2 non 5600 inside the pic though.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

I just joined the club


----------



## TedDotCom

A few more from my 5600 collection...


----------



## tse_tse

marcoszam said:


> Love to re-post on this thread with my revisited 5600s collection; nothing posh, no screw backs or 30th anniversary (not because I don't want them, but because they're hard to find in my country, so I have to wait for my next trip abroad -US or EU-), nevertheless, here the are and very proud of them
> 
> Cheers 2 all,
> Marcos


Wow! Very nice collection you have there!


----------



## raceclawt

my very humble "collection"


----------



## marcoszam

raceclawt said:


> my very humble "collection"
> View attachment 1133102


It is a cool collection, I particularly like the negative display Fox Fire, is that a mod?

Wear them well... Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## raceclawt

Yeah,i modded it myself...with the helpful thread of this forum!b-)


----------



## theshockresist

Here are my 5600s!


----------



## idkfa

I like my watches the way I like my cars:



Designed in Japan and made in Malaysia. :-d


----------



## TedDotCom

tse_tse said:


> Here is a pic of mine, please excuse the 2 non 5600 inside the pic though.
> 
> View attachment 1131810


I really like your SG-7...hoping to get mine soon.


----------



## Neversleep




----------



## HHHH

idkfa said:


> I like my watches the way I like my cars:
> 
> 
> 
> Designed in Japan and made in Malaysia. :-d


Thought you were going to say "white"!


----------



## tse_tse

Neversleep said:


> View attachment 1134560


This is nice! Is it a GW-M5610BC with the Red Bezel from GW-M5610A???


----------



## ttirrem3063

Hi 5600 lovers, I'm so glad to be here. So much knowledge and information to learn. I thought as my first post and first g shock I would post a couple pics of mine with fresh red bezel painting mod as I thought the red around the dial looked lonely: )








My gwm56001er says hello from sunny England


----------



## SheepOnDrugs

ttirrem3063 said:


> .... from sunny England


WTF is wrong with this world today??? Sunny England ??? Whats next ???


----------



## dspodium

This was my first G-Shock and the one that kick started my (small but growing) G collection.

DW-5600E-1V:









Hopefully some day I will be able to get a DW-5600C of my own ...


----------



## idkfa

I managed to snag a GW5600J-1 on Amazon when they were listed at $100 on Monday. They wouldn't ship to Canada so I had it sent to a guy I know in the US so he can ship it up here. I am happy it worked out, they were sold out a few minutes later. 

I'll post some pictures with my G5600A-7 when it gets here.


----------



## R.Palace

I'll just leave this here


----------



## AdoBernardo

This is my first 5600. Just bought it last Saturday (October 5) as a birthday gift to myself. 

The GB-5600A (Bluetooth)









Next goal DW-5600E, DW-5600C and earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Rocat

AdoBernardo,

I have the DW5600E and the GW-M5610. I find myself wearing the DW5600 more often. It feels more solid and durable to me. For about $45 bucks you can not go wrong at all. 
Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## yankeexpress

Desert Sand bezel and strap with the same module as the GW-5000.

GW-M5610SD all sync'd up.


----------



## Araragi

Old photo with GLOBE


----------



## Rocat

Chrisek, 

Nice, I have not found one of those at a reasonable price anywhere. Enjoy


----------



## foxmulder

my DW-5600E, bought it just a few days ago ..


----------



## johndman

I have just been bitten by the 5600 addiction. 3 so far.

GSet 30



















and the 5600 of the mastermind set










The classic GW5000 on the way and looking for the 25th Ocean Grey.

I just love how simple these pieces are.


----------



## TrickyVic




----------



## khbk

URL=http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/khbk/media/DSCF1684_zps3e23598b.jpg.html]







[/URL]My DW-5600E with my latest Cadillac


----------



## Southpaw1925

I love my square!


----------



## herculelingenu

Hi,

What do you thînk about these three
models :

---GW M 5730A-4ER 30th anniversary










---GW M5610NV-2ER










---GW 5510-1JF










You can see it's very dificult to choose !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

herculelingenu,

I really like that 5510. Where did you see it posted for $188.00 USD?

Have a great day,


----------



## Toothbras

Can't remember if I've posted in here or not, but here's my baby


----------



## herculelingenu

Rocat,

I saw on seyiajapan.com where i bought my GW9330A.

Have a great day too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AdoBernardo

Rocat said:


> AdoBernardo,
> 
> I have the DW5600E and the GW-M5610. I find myself wearing the DW5600 more often. It feels more solid and durable to me. For about $45 bucks you can not go wrong at all.
> Congrats on your purchase.


Rocat, 
I am about to find out as well. The mailman brought in this baby yesterday. The DW5600 may just become my favorite. Thanks










Casio G-9000, GB-5600, F-91W, DW-5600E
Swatch YAS100G (Body & Soul)


----------



## trip024

I tend to go gravitate towards traditional but with a little bit of a twist.....


----------



## yankeexpress

GLX-5600A


----------



## civic98

Reporting..


----------



## khbk

My G-collection. DW-5600 is my favourite!


----------



## herculelingenu

It's a very nice collection !

The model on the right is a GW M5610A à limited edition for 30th anniversary. Isn't it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## khbk

The one on the right is just the "old" DW-5600BC-1ER, module#3063.
On the left, new DW-5600E-1VER, module#3229.
In the background, GD-100-1AER, module#3263.


----------



## kandyredcoi

still yearning for the Carbon Fiber edition, this will do for now


----------



## johndman

Arrived last week. I just love this piece.


----------



## Skeptical

Nothing fancy, just a utilitarian square for work:


----------



## trip024

Added another square to my modest collection


----------



## Alpha2422

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally wish my photo upload would work :-(


----------



## Rocat

5600 owners,

I have the DW5600E and GW-M5610. I would like something from the middle. I am looking at either a G5600 or the GW5600 or even some of the special DW 5600's. Some 5600"s that comes to mind are the DW5600CS-1 (I like the orange), DW5600EG-9, and the GLX5600-1. 

Would you please offer up your opinions? 

Thanks in advance and have a great weekend!


----------



## postur

My current 5600s

DW-5600BB








GW-5000








DW-5600C (beater)








Gold DW-5600C








My "good" DW-5600C (Real Casio bezel)








My once broken DW-5200 with a pretty worn WW-5100 crystal








My real WW-5100








DW-5000C


----------



## yankeexpress

Same module in both the GW-5000 and GW-M5610SD


----------



## marcoszam

Although showed throughout the last few days. It is worthy for the revisiting of my 5600s collection... A comeback from last year (no need to explain again why I got rid of it  by then), but an addition nevertheless.

Since the rest of the collection is more than 700 km away unroll I finish moving, had to manage to find other squares for the pic.










And surrounded by squares it is!










For a total of 16 5600s

More cheers 2 all!
Marcos 



marcoszam said:


> Love to re-post on this thread with my revisited 5600s collection; nothing posh, no screw backs or 30th anniversary (not because I don't want them, but because they're hard to find in my country, so I have to wait for my next trip abroad -US or EU-), nevertheless, here they are, and I'm very proud of them
> 
> View attachment 1123282
> 
> View attachment 1123283
> 
> View attachment 1123284
> 
> View attachment 1123285
> 
> 
> Cheers 2 all,
> Marcos


Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi

DW-5600 VT Evangelion Test Type-01









Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## fu19




----------



## Skeptical

I guess it's time for a few family shots. I'm not the best photographer, but...


----------



## marcoszam

You can count in my cousin Francesco as a 5600 owner, he turned 12 years old yesterday and this was my gift to him... It seems like I'm trying to get the all family into the G madness!

On the store before picking it up-->










The birthday Boy -->










On the wrist -->










My best 2 all... Cheers!
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Southpaw1925

Still, the G


----------



## Araragi

DW-5600VT ONE PIECE Mugiwara Pirate Model 









Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## jnamnus




----------



## Skeptical

I'm up to 5 squares with the Lightning Yellow:


----------



## cst

Skeptical said:


> I'm up to 5 squares with the Lightning Yellow:
> 
> View attachment 1286356
> 
> View attachment 1286357


Nice collection of squares, what are the model no.s of the yellow one and the blue not on the right side? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

cst said:


> Nice collection of squares, what are the model no.s of the yellow one and the blue not on the right side? Thanks


The yellow is the new GW-M5630E-9JR 30th Anniversary model. I'm not sure which other one you mean...maybe it's the light, but there's only the one blue. From left to right the others are:

GW-M5630A-4CR
GW-5000-1JF
GW-M5610-1CR
GW-M5610NV-2JF


----------



## cst

Thanks for those, I've just noticed the typo sorry. Not should have been one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_MkIII

These are my current squares. I have a DW5600C (901) coming in. Will add it when it arrives.


----------



## jnamnus

Up to 5 squares


----------



## raceclawt

An update of my very humble "collection"!


----------



## Pedro Barradas

Mine... with a King in the mix


----------



## yankeexpress

Incoming DW-5025 Ocean Grey this week


----------



## kung-fusion

yankeexpress said:


> Incoming DW-5025 Ocean Grey this week


Same here. Monday or tuesday. It will be the fourth time I have bought the dw-5025d, ha ha that has to be some kind of mental illness.


----------



## yankeexpress

New-to-me DW-5025D Ocean Grey screwback.


----------



## yankeexpress

2 square screwbacks


----------



## Sedi

Gorgeous! Now you can do a bezel swap - the GW-5000 looks awesome with the transparent resin.

cheers, Sedi 


yankeexpress said:


> 2 square screwbacks


----------



## yankeexpress

Sedi said:


> Gorgeous! Now you can do a bezel swap - the GW-5000 looks awesome with the transparent resin.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Hmmm, very interesting idea....have to think about this.


----------



## Sedi

yankeexpress said:


> Hmmm, very interesting idea....have to think about this.


Somebody did it before - that's why I mentioned it:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-5000-changed-clothes-went-ocean-372019.html

cheers, Sedi


----------



## DELORTO




----------



## yankeexpress

New arrival on left


----------



## xnokiax

hallo
i am planning buy 5600 solar. but i like this steel protector (or what is it name of it). where can i get it? give advice or link please
thanks



kiwidj said:


> *G-Python *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DW-5600CF-8JF*
> 
> b-)


----------



## Rocat

xnokiax,

Welcome to the forum! There is lots of support and knowledge in this forum. 

The metal protectors are called "Bullbars" I am not sure they are made anymore. I think someone here made mention of them possibly being made by the company that also makes Reproduction resin from Brazil. 

I am no expert on the subject. The true experts will chime in with the correct information if mine was incorrect.

Again, 

Welcome to the forum and have a great day!


----------



## kung-fusion

Sedi said:


> Somebody did it before - that's why I mentioned it:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-5000-changed-clothes-went-ocean-372019.html
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Yeah it has been done a few times. I tried it on the GW-5000 just to see how it looks and it does look pretty cool. Interestingly, it does not look as good on the GW-T5030. Maybe having to do with the silvery look of the Ocean Grey band and bezel--it just goes better with the silver accents on the GW-5000.


----------



## idkfa

Finally a sunny day, my SSC017 is joining my solar Gs for a sun bath.


----------



## warriorsociologist

Nothing fancy...DW5600E-1V on a 24mm Zulu.


----------



## Chrisek

My latest 5600.










sent with aloha


----------



## Rocat

Chrisek said:


> My latest 5600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


Nice


----------



## jjolly

All black (with neg display) will probably be next for me. Anyone know what the model number of that one is?


----------



## Araragi

jjolly said:


> View attachment 1305027
> 
> All black (with neg display) will probably be next for me. Anyone know what the model number of that one is?


It's actually not black. But olive green in real life. But it's so cool  
It's either G-5600KG or GWM-5600KG..
CMIIW 

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly

Araragi said:


> It's actually not black. But olive green in real life. But it's so cool


Ha. No. THAT one IS mine and that's MY wrist 

My next square I want is the all black one though with that negative display. The real stealthy one. I'm not sure what the model name of that all black one is


----------



## gobulls

jjolly said:


> Ha. No. THAT one IS mine and that's MY wrist
> 
> My next square I want is the all black one though with that negative display. The real stealthy one. I'm not sure what the model name of that all black one is


GW-M5610BC-1JF -- bracelet version

GW-M5610-1BJF -- new version with regular straps


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Araragi

jjolly said:


> Ha. No. THAT one IS mine and that's MY wrist
> 
> My next square I want is the all black one though with that negative display. The real stealthy one. I'm not sure what the model name of that all black one is


Oh my mistake then. :-D 
Did you mod your KG? Coz i'm.sure it's pretty greenish 

All black could be gw-5000-b
Or the gwm-5610bc with negative display, or you could also try 5600BB.

Anyway, anyone know how many models are there for Hawaiian 5600 lover collection? I've seen the white and navy blue color









Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly

No. That KG is stock. Probably just the light. I love it though!!

The BB. That's the one!! Looks like my list just got one watch longer!! 



Araragi said:


> Oh my mistake then. :-D
> Did you mod your KG? Coz i'm.sure it's pretty greenish
> 
> All black could be gw-5000-b
> Or the gwm-5610bc with negative display, or you could also try 5600BB.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Araragi

Powaa reinjaaa









Gold, red, white, blue, and orange 

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

Here's my 5610. Love it on the combi bracelet.


----------



## xnokiax

hi
from what is bracelet? is it steel or some plastic? but this one is expensive



James142 said:


> Here's my 5610. Love it on the combi bracelet.


----------



## James142

xnokiax said:


> hi
> from what is bracelet? is it steel or some plastic? but this one is expensive


It's the combi (combination steel / resin) bracelet for the gw-m5610bc. I got it through Tiktox for $89.00.


----------



## Bulldog

My GW-M5610 arrived tonight. It is small compared to the Rangeman I have been wearing the past month. Can't wait for tomorrow. I have the GW-5600J being delivered.


----------



## xnokiax

James142 said:


> It's the combi (combination steel / resin) bracelet for the gw-m5610bc. I got it through Tiktox for $89.00.


its nearly price of gw 
i think i will wait till my original strap will brake
my one arrived few days ago


----------



## James142

xnokiax said:


> its nearly price of gw
> i think i will wait till my original strap will brake
> my one arrived few days ago


Yeah, it's not cheap. I guess it depends on how comfortable you are with the resin strap. Mine was okay, but the bracelet is über comfy and seems quite durable. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## xnokiax

thanks for info i like steel bracelet. i had most time steel one. but this watch are so light. and sometimes ist pulling my hand hair -where is connection strap with watch  will see how it will go and after it decide. i had before G-shock G9000 mudman and it was bigger and heavier. maybe i need just use to this one now
looking for bullbars now for it


----------



## AdoBernardo

Welcome to the newest member of my G-family (No.12): 
GW-M5600


----------



## James142

Got this baby coming in soon: GW-M5610BC. This is a stock pic but I'll post one of my own when I get it.


----------



## Nurse.IT

James142 said:


> It's the combi (combination steel / resin) bracelet for the gw-m5610bc. I got it through Tiktox for $89.00.


Thus the price includes shipping and handling?


----------



## kj2




----------



## xnokiax

Nurse.IT said:


> Thus the price includes shipping and handling?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-GW-M5600-Series-Combi-bracelet/dp/B004HQHXMQ/ref=cm_cmu_pg_t


----------



## radi0head

Solar Powered 5600...


----------



## xnokiax

hi
i would like show you my home made mod of my GW5610. its actually bullbar. i did not find it anywhere. its sold out  its only one guy into Uk who is making it and i read he is making it him self with hands. that give to me idea made my own bullbar. i saw some bullbars and i think from G-5600 can be used as well for GW or DW. here is link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/dw-5600-face-protector-vs-g-5600-face-protector-152487.html
but i have solar panel and i did not want be protector over panel and get less light into watch. i used welding cord for stainless steel 1.6mm thick. (finaly it was 18cm of usage what is apr 7inches). i was using some small pliers. i did not connect it- i think should be welded because it will be very hard put on watch after it. and i left it raw now (just sanded little bit) for testing. maybe i will spray it with colour or some plastic spray (like using for car alloys tuning). now its connected just with electrical shrink plastic (do not know exact name into english sorry).
and here a re few pics. you can judge result 
sorry for my english- but i think you will be understand from photos.


----------



## gripmaster

First and only so far...


----------



## Rocat

xnokiax said:


> hi
> i would like show you my home made mod of my GW5610. its actually bullbar. i did not find it anywhere. its sold out  its only one guy into Uk who is making it and i read he is making it him self with hands. that give to me idea made my own bullbar. i saw some bullbars and i think from G-5600 can be used as well for GW or DW. here is link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/dw-5600-face-protector-vs-g-5600-face-protector-152487.html
> but i have solar panel and i did not want be protector over panel and get less light into watch. i used welding cord for stainless steel 1.6mm thick. (finaly it was 18cm of usage what is apr 7inches). i was using some small pliers. i did not connect it- i think should be welded because it will be very hard put on watch after it. and i left it raw now (just sanded little bit) for testing. maybe i will spray it with colour or some plastic spray (like using for car alloys tuning). now its connected just with electrical shrink plastic (do not know exact name into english sorry).
> and here a re few pics. you can judge result
> sorry for my english- but i think you will be understand from photos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1319281
> View attachment 1319282
> 
> View attachment 1319283
> View attachment 1319284
> 
> View attachment 1319285
> View attachment 1319287
> 
> View attachment 1319288
> View attachment 1319289
> 
> View attachment 1319290
> View attachment 1319291


This looks pretty darn good for a home made version.

Good job!


----------



## James142

Nurse.IT said:


> Thus the price includes shipping and handling?


Here's the Tiktox link: GW-M5600BC Combi Strap, Resin - Tiktox


----------



## Araragi

Doing a little swap. Picking the strap from g-7700BL.. Very comfortable leather faux strap. I think it's more comfortable than g-5600LX's leather and dw-5600cl. 

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi

Upssm. Forgot to place the image 









Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcrow

If I could only own one watch (!). This would be the one.


----------



## dac876

Here are 2 of my 5600's.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

Got this one recently, GWM5610BC.


----------



## Buzzbait

I bought a new DW-5600E a few days ago. I wanted to get a look at the updated 3229 module, and possibly retrofit the module into an old screwback version.

I also wanted the standard resin bezel and strap to possibly go onto an incoming GW-5000.

But alas, this DW-5600E feels really good on the wrist. Totally no nonsense. No worries about ruining an expensive watch, or a model with hard-to-find parts. I think this watch is going to be a user.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Buzzbait said:


> I bought a new DW-5600E a few days ago. I wanted to get a look at the updated 3229 module, and possibly retrofit the module into an old screwback version.
> 
> I also wanted the standard resin bezel and strap to possibly go onto an incoming GW-5600.
> 
> But alas, this DW-5600E feels really good on the wrist. Totally no nonsense. No worries about ruining an expensive watch, or a model with hard-to-find parts. I think this watch is going to be a user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Looks like the Walmart price, $46.92. 
I have an extra composite bracelet and was thinking next time I'm in Wally World, I should pick up an E to put the bracelet on. Then I change my mind and think I should put it on the GW-2310FB.


----------



## Buzzbait

yankeexpress said:


> Looks like the Walmart price, $46.92.
> I have an extra composite bracelet and was thinking next time I'm in Wally World, I should pick up an E to put the bracelet on. Then I change my mind and think I should put it on the GW-2310FB.


I'm definitely thinking about one of those composite bracelets for my incoming GW-5000. I currently have one on my GW-5600, and love it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yankeexpress

Buzzbait said:


> I'm definitely thinking about one of those composite bracelets for my incoming GW-5000. I currently have one on my GW-5600, and love it.


yea, but wait til ya feel that soft 5000 resin. Nothing else quite like it. Of course you could put that on the E.


----------



## Beasty Boy

a special edition wth larger size is much needed


----------



## idkfa

I finished my DW5600C restoration last night. I was polishing the crystal while watching Doctor Who.

























When I got it there were three scratches deep enough to catch your fingernail.

The Brazil resin isn't perfect but it will do for a beater. I have a nicer DW5600C with original resin incoming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cst

Not a bad beater, nice refurb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1

G-5600A with black resin. 
Happy new year!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rybak

Haven't shown this one so far...? So time to make good for that... 

GW-M5610NV

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/%7B-%7B-%7B-wruw-jan-1st-wednesday-2014-%7D-%7D-%7D-961899-3.html#post7179084


----------



## Crater

yankeexpress said:


> yea, but wait til ya feel that soft 5000 resin. Nothing else quite like it. Of course you could put that on the E.


I thought GW-5000 has same 18mm lug space as vintage steel screwbacks. Was I wrong, is the lug space 16mm, same as on DW-5600e?


----------



## Ottovonn

Crater said:


> I thought GW-5000 has same 18mm lug space as vintage steel screwbacks. Was I wrong, is the lug space 16mm, same as on DW-5600e?


I think the lug space is the same as the DW-5600e. I've swapped resin between the two watches (my GW-5000 has the DW-5600e bezel and my DW-5600e has the GW-5000 strap.)


----------



## idkfa

A DW5600C was waiting at my desk when I got back from vacation, it is my second 901 module.









I got this one for a song, it just needs a new battery. The resin appears to be flexible and in good condition. No idea on the screws but I won't be touching them any time soon.


----------



## Ottovonn

^
The square bug bit you hard. I know that feeling. In the span of a few weeks after picking up the GW-5000, three more squares appeared on my doorstep. :<


----------



## idkfa

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> The square bug bit you hard. I know that feeling. In the span of a few weeks after picking up the GW-5000, three more squares appeared on my doorstep. :<


I don't know what you are talking about...

I only have... 8. Ah crap. :-d


----------



## riffraff

idkfa said:


> I finished my DW5600C restoration last night. I was polishing the crystal while watching Doctor Who.
> 
> View attachment 1329448
> 
> 
> View attachment 1329450
> 
> 
> View attachment 1329451
> 
> 
> When I got it there were three scratches deep enough to catch your fingernail.
> 
> The Brazil resin isn't perfect but it will do for a beater. I have a nicer DW5600C with original resin incoming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.

What did you use to polish the crystal with?


----------



## Crater

I have two squares... at the moment. I'm sure there will be more in near future 

5600c



















and 5600c-9cv, patiently waiting for Brazil bezel


----------



## idkfa

riffraff said:


> Nice.
> 
> What did you use to polish the crystal with?


I started with automotive wet-dry sandpaper. I went from 400 grit to 800 grit to 1500 grit. I finished up with a 7 micro diamond paste I bought on eBay. The paste polishing took a LONG time to remove the cloudiness from the previous sanding.

One thing to note, diamond paste gets everywhere and takes forever to clean off. It feels almost grease-like until you get it all off.


----------



## idkfa

Crater said:


> and 5600c-9cv, patiently waiting for Brazil bezel


Did you just win this on eBay? I think I was bidding on that as well. Congrats!


----------



## Crater

idkfa said:


> Did you just win this on eBay? I think I was bidding on that as well. Congrats!


This one I got from forum member here. I never had luck on eBay regarding screwbacks, I was always outbid. 5 times so far :-d

Last week I was watching bidding war on 5600c (same as yours and mine) and it was sold for $201... I had no idea people are willing to pay that much for them.

It had original bezel and all screws were removable, mint condish.


----------



## idkfa

Crater said:


> This one I got from forum member here. I never had luck on eBay regarding screwbacks, I was always outbid. 5 times so far :-d
> 
> Last week I was watching bidding war on 5600c (same as yours and mine) and it was sold for $201... I had no idea people are willing to pay that much for them.
> 
> It had original bezel and all screws were removable, mint condish.


I was following that one, and was bidding on it too. Saw it climb over my $130 max bid (which I thought was fair) and went higher than I ever expected. It must have been the resin and screw combo. I got the 5600C I just pictured for $50, which I thought was a steal. Assuming the seller is honest it should just need a battery.

I think the last 9CV that went on eBay was pretty reasonable, something under $100 (though no idea how high the winner was bidding).


----------



## Crater

idkfa said:


> I was following that one, and was bidding on it too. Saw it climb over my $130 max bid (which I thought was fair) and went higher than I ever expected. It must have been the resin and screw combo. I got the 5600C I just pictured for $50, which I thought was a steal. Assuming the seller is honest it should just need a battery.
> 
> I think the last 9CV that went on eBay was pretty reasonable, something under $100 (though no idea how high the winner was bidding).


Agree, $130 is reasonable price for it, I wouldn't go higher.

I'm suprised though how low these gold versions usually sell, seems like there is more interest in standard 5600c.


----------



## greg1491

Found a good deal on a GW5600J and couldnt resist. I got this one NOS for $56 at a sporting goods store. Box, stand, and manual all look brand new. The date stamp on this one is 243B which is August 30, 2012 made in Thailand. I like it.


----------



## idkfa

greg1491 said:


> Found a good deal on a GW5600J and couldnt resist. I got this one NOS for $56 at a sporting goods store. Box, stand, and manual all look brand new. The date stamp on this one is 243B which is August 30, 2012 made in Thailand. I like it.


That's a great picture.


----------



## the1hatman

Been a while since I have been to my favorite thread so... today's square is the GW-M5600A-9 modded with band extenders and a yellow DW-9000 band.


----------



## holykyle

I got my first DW-5600E!!!!!

從我的 用 iPhone 發送


----------



## coogrrr94

greg1491 said:


> Found a good deal on a GW5600J and couldnt resist. I got this one NOS for $56 at a sporting goods store. Box, stand, and manual all look brand new. The date stamp on this one is 243B which is August 30, 2012 made in Thailand. I like it.


Awesome find, Amazon has them listed for $175 & up.


----------



## Araragi

Finally arrived!

The red devil. Jelly red!
I took these photos at Ngobaran Beach, Wonosari, Yogyakarta

Enjoy





















Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## GShockMe

New pictures of my full set from DW5600EB series. They come with color matching strap adapters and nylon/resin combo straps. I think they are very cool.


----------



## coogrrr94

holykyle said:


> I got my first DW-5600E!!!!!
> 
> 從我的 用 iPhone 發送


I joined too!









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak

I had a question about the 5600 bracelet. If I want to remove some links, do I need specials tools? Or will a very tiny Allen key also work?


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## James142

computer_freak said:


> I had a question about the 5600 bracelet. If I want to remove some links, do I need specials tools? Or will a very tiny Allen key also work?


A spring bar tool is ideal, although I suppose a very small screwdriver would work, too.

To augment the functionality of the spring bar tool, you can also use a small paperclip (or similar) to remove the pins. But you really need the spring bar tool to put the pins back in.

BTW, I find the bracelet to be awesome and über-comfy.

Hope this helps!


----------



## computer_freak

James142 said:


> A spring bar tool is ideal, although I suppose a very small screwdriver would work, too.
> 
> To augment the functionality of the spring bar tool, you can also use a small paperclip (or similar) to remove the pins. But you really need the spring bar tool to put the pins back in.
> 
> BTW, I find the bracelet to be awesome and über-comfy.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks, I got the watch today and it is indeed a spring bar (I was hoping for a split-pin type). I'll go plunder the village for such a tool tomorrow, let's hope I can find one.

And although the bracelet is now at least three links too large, it seems very comfy! I now regret not getting it for my GW-2310FB (although it was a €100 extra, a tad too much).


----------



## Crater

New one for this thread, 5600c-9cv


----------



## computer_freak

My local village watch wizard didn't have a spring-bar tool (as he rather charges you for doing it himself). So I have to order it online, leaving me without my 5600 for a few days!

I comforted myself by pre-ordering the Eminem Limited Edition.


----------



## OCDood

I got the combi-bracelet for my GW-M5610 last night, and my DW-5600EG-9 arrived this morning, so my DW-5600E mod has plenty of company.


----------



## xnokiax

hi. i did not have time show to you my final result of my mod of my GW-M5610 which one is few sites back (page 28).
i put shrink tube over bullbars and i think its looks bigger and better now


----------



## zog1977

xnokiax said:


> hi. i did not have time show to you my final result of my mod of my GW-M5610 which one is few sites back (page 28).
> i put shrink tube over bullbars and i think its looks bigger and better now
> 
> View attachment 1352276
> 
> View attachment 1352277
> 
> View attachment 1352278


That's awesome!

Is there any place that you can but accessories like that for g shocks?

If not you should make and sell them!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xnokiax

zog1977 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Is there any place that you can but accessories like that for g shocks?
> 
> If not you should make and sell them!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


i think they are discontinued. you can not buy new one. just used one or custom made. for this square model 5xxx
its not easy bend that hard wire. but one guy its making into UK
http://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seiko...o-g-shock-dw-5600-dw-6900-gw-200-45-each.html


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

I love the GW5600J! It is very comfortable on the wrist. Enjoy!



greg1491 said:


> Found a good deal on a GW5600J and couldnt resist. I got this one NOS for $56 at a sporting goods store. Box, stand, and manual all look brand new. The date stamp on this one is 243B which is August 30, 2012 made in Thailand. I like it.


----------



## zog1977

Just got it! Was worried about the size but this watch is awesome!









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Araragi

Just wanna share Some of my 5600 collections 









Cheers

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

My 3 squares! This is very habit forming . You all know them from left to right in group photo:

1. GW-M5610
2. G-5600B-1DR
3. GW-5600J

Please excuse the dust/glares in the photos.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

INCOMIIIIIIING!!! The eBay seller just shipped my DW-5600EG-9! I'm excited about getting this one in.

Casio G Shock DW5600EG 9 Classic Digital 200M Sport Watch Brand New | eBay


----------



## Dareius

OCDood said:


> I got the combi-bracelet for my GW-M5610 last night, and my DW-5600EG-9 arrived this morning, so my DW-5600E mod has plenty of company.


What model has the Protection and GShock in blue? I like it!

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> INCOMIIIIIIING!!! The eBay seller just shipped my DW-5600EG-9! I'm excited about getting this one in.
> 
> Casio G Shock DW5600EG 9 Classic Digital 200M Sport Watch Brand New | eBay


I have bought quite a few watches from them along with my EG-9 as well. They are a good seller.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Thanks Rocat......that's good to know. I can't wait to get it. They must keep quite a few on hand because they have listed another EG-9.



Rocat said:


> I have bought quite a few watches from them along with my EG-9 as well. They are a good seller.


----------



## Gintas

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> ... I can't wait to get it...


Congratulations! Very nice and comfortable watch|>


----------



## Dareius

Here is mine!









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Iyonk

some of mine...







practicaly these are 5030, but you guys now what i mean since it share the same module function like DW5600e











yes, i love squares... =)


----------



## supawabb




----------



## AdoBernardo

New member of my growing square squad.


----------



## Neily_San

OK,

At the last count there are 20 "squares" in my G-Shock collection. I always said to myself that I wouldn't post the full team here on WUS until I have an original DW-5000 to lead them out ;-)

In the meantime here is my very first square purchase, a DW-5600E










Enjoy
:-D
Neily


----------



## Clxa38

Gw-m5610 with composite bracelet. Awesome beater watch


----------



## the1hatman

Today I will go with my True Blue modded DW-5600SN-1D wearing the blue clothes of the DW-5600EB-2V...


----------



## calsonic_red

Love the square. G-Shock tough, slim profile for practical wear. -and shoving arms elbow-deep into machinery!














both are "DW5600e-1" (from Target for $12.48each due to a pricing error)
I use my girlfriend's nailpolish to change the colors. Easy to remove, and redo whenever the urge for a different color hits. (painted on the inside of the glass, by the way) I've since gone back to positive LCD for ease of reading. Negative screens look awesome, but really just don't work practically.







A shot of my daily wear taken 15 minutes ago. Lil' guy has had a long hard life. I put this thing in places i ought not be putting my arm at all!
All functions still work great. Use the alarm every day. Use the timer every day. Use the AUTO REPEAT timer very often! (hear that Casio) Only wish it had solar and auto-EL like my G5600KG-3 shelf queen.







I can't bring myself to introduce KG-3 to a work environment. I've been sort of dabbling with the idea of a GWM5600 or 5610 for work, but i'd really miss the auto repeat timer. Pro's and Con's I suppose.
<3 5600


----------



## Tretton

G-5600E.


----------



## mcnabbanov

Tretton said:


> G-5600E.


man that's nice. simplistic and classy. looking to pick up either a 5600E or a 5610 to pop my G shock cherry


----------



## Snoweagle

Love the 5000/5600 squares! They're absolutely pure classic! :-!


----------



## Tretton

mcnabbanov said:


> man that's nice. simplistic and classy. looking to pick up either a 5600E or a 5610 to pop my G shock cherry


Thanks. 

Go for it, it's a great watch. I used to have few squares in the past, but this one is by far my favourite.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Here's my Casio DW5600E on a Hard P.U. Rubber Divers/Sports Linked Watch Strap With S/S Deployment Clasp. Thanks to Rentacop for the inspiration from this thread: G-Shock on bracelet, stock or modded, let's see them all


----------



## Rocat

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Here's my Casio DW5600E on a Hard P.U. Rubber Divers/Sports Linked Watch Strap With S/S Deployment clasp. Thanks to Rentacop for the inspiration from this thread: G-Shock on bracelet, stock or modded, let's see them all
> 
> View attachment 1401060
> View attachment 1401061


LOVE the micro adjustment!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Rocat said:


> LOVE the micro adjustment!


Thanks. I'm really enjoying my DW5600E with this new band. Full credit goes to Rentacop for turning me on to this idea. It's a great alternative to the Casio combi bracelet at 20% of the cost.


----------



## duke4c

Someone should contact Piowa via PM to see if he's willing to count all of these 5600. It would be interesting to see how the numbers fair agains GD-350 , RangeMan , FrogMan and GX-56. So far RangeMan is beating 350 by quite a large margin. Would love to see if 5600 (and variants) are still the "king of the hill" despite the age of design...


----------



## Spyharpy

Adding my clan here.

GW-M5610BC (composite band replaced with a resin one)
DW-5600BB
GW-M5610KG (army green)
GW-M5610NV (navy blue)


----------



## Southpaw1925

Anyone know how long the solar square gshock usually last? For instance the 5600e battery can sometimes last up to over 10 years.

Such as the gw-m5610-1bjf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater

Southpaw1925 said:


> Anyone know how long the solar square gshock usually last? For instance the 5600e battery can sometimes last up to over 10 years.
> 
> Such as the gw-m5610-1bjf?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think 15+ years, if the watch has been getting enough light during this time. If watch has been constantly dropping from H to M or L, then the life span is lower. Some of the first Raysman models from 1998 are still going on their first battery because original owners took good care of them, giving them enough light. But some that were kept in dark drawers or mostly on L or M, already need new battery.


----------



## LCDnut

I have a GLX5600 and the DW5600MS. I really dig the square classic look!

My next purchase will be one of the atomic/solar versions.....also love reading about everyone's affinity for the style.


----------



## Joseph68

Here it is.


----------



## Southpaw1925

Crater said:


> I think 15+ years, if the watch has been getting enough light during this time. If watch has been constantly dropping from H to M or L, then the life span is lower. Some of the first Raysman models from 1998 are still going on their first battery because original owners took good care of them, giving them enough light. But some that were kept in dark drawers or mostly on L or M, already need new battery.


Forgive me for my rookie questions but if a watch is solar, it means it doesn't run on batteries right? Cuz you mentioned the raysman which is solar but needs a new battery eventually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Southpaw1925 said:


> Forgive me for my rookie questions but if a watch is solar, it means it doesn't run on batteries right? Cuz you mentioned the raysman which is solar but needs a new battery eventually.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solar means the battery is charged by a solar panel....there is still a battery, otherwise it can't work in the dark.


----------



## Crater

Southpaw1925 said:


> Forgive me for my rookie questions but if a watch is solar, it means it doesn't run on batteries right? Cuz you mentioned the raysman which is solar but needs a new battery eventually.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The solar g-shocks also have battery, it's just diffrent then regular DW-xxxx g-shocks. Standard battery for DW g-shocks is usually CR2016, I can't remember the number for solar battery at the moment.

The battery is pretty much similar to standard one, it's just powered by light. When it goes on low, it can be recharged by sun as we know. With time the battery charge starts to weaken and you need to replace it, that's usualy 15+ years.


----------



## Southpaw1925

yankeexpress said:


> Solar means the battery is charged by a solar panel....there is still a battery, otherwise it can't work in the dark.


Gotcha. Thank you!! Learn something new everyday lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southpaw1925

Crater said:


> The solar g-shocks also have battery, it's just diffrent then regular DW-xxxx g-shocks. Standard battery for DW g-shocks is usually CR2016, I can't remember the number for solar battery at the moment.
> 
> The battery is pretty much similar to standard one, it's just powered by light. When it goes on low, it can be recharged by sun as we know. With time the battery charge starts to weaken and you need to replace it, that's usualy 15+ years.


In your opinion, is it worth getting a solar gshock as supposed to the regular dw?

I'm in love with the look of the gw-m5610-1bjf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Solar squares


----------



## yankeexpress

All my squares


----------



## Rocat

Southpaw1925 said:


> In your opinion, is it worth getting a solar gshock as supposed to the regular dw?
> 
> I'm in love with the look of the gw-m5610-1bjf
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Southpaw,

The DW5600E is a great watch. But it only has 1 alarm (multi function) but still 1 alarm and (big for some folks, "current time" in all modes). The alarm is also louder and longer (20 seconds compared to 10) in the DW5600E. The battery will last for years even with regular use. Do not concern yourself with battery life. Batteries can be changed easily. 
Solar and Solar/Atomic will get you more features. But are they features you will use? If yes, go GW-M5610. It is also a good watch. But the alarms are quieter and shorter duration as stated above.

My 2 cents would be to get the DW5600E first then move to the GW-M5610 later. FYI, the DW5600E is a tad bigger than the GW-M5610 series.


----------



## Southpaw1925

Rocat said:


> Southpaw,
> 
> The DW5600E is a great watch. But it only has 1 alarm (multi function) but still 1 alarm and (big for some folks, "current time" in all modes). The alarm is also louder and longer (20 seconds compared to 10) in the DW5600E. The battery will last for years even with regular use. Do not concern yourself with battery life. Batteries can be changed easily.
> Solar and Solar/Atomic will get you more features. But are they features you will use? If yes, go GW-M5610. It is also a good watch. But the alarms are quieter and shorter duration as stated above.
> 
> My 2 cents would be to get the DW5600E first then move to the GW-M5610 later. FYI, the DW5600E is a tad bigger than the GW-M5610 series.












I love my dw5600eg-9v no doubt about it. But I also want a more stealthy watch that is atomic. We have some future plans of traveling so the feature would be nice. Also multiple alarms would be nice as I use my cell phone for that bc my dw only has one.

I'm so surprised that the dw is slightly bigger than the gw.

Anyone have a comparison shot between the two watches?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southpaw1925

Two more!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Southpaw1925 said:


> Anyone have a comparison shot between the two watches?!


GW-M5610SD and DW-5600E










Don't have a black 5610 to photograph.


----------



## Southpaw1925

yankeexpress said:


> GW-M5610SD and DW-5600E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a black 5610 to photograph.


This'll do. Looks like the gw is slight bigger/wider than the dw but not by much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riffraff

Crater said:


> The solar g-shocks also have battery, it's just diffrent then regular DW-xxxx g-shocks. Standard battery for DW g-shocks is usually CR2016, I can't remember the number for solar battery at the moment.
> 
> The battery is pretty much similar to standard one, it's just powered by light. When it goes on low, it can be recharged by sun as we know. With time the battery charge starts to weaken and you need to replace it, that's usualy 15+ years.


CTL-1616, typically.


----------



## jtaka1

DW5600 on top. Bottom and right is a G5600A with GW-M bezel and strap. 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Southpaw1925

jtaka1 said:


> View attachment 1430757
> 
> View attachment 1430758
> 
> 
> DW5600 on top. Bottom and right is a G5600A with GW-M bezel and strap.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 hmmm the g5600 seems like it's bigger because its side buttons are more apart than the dw's but from top to bottom, they seem the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southpaw1925

jtaka1 said:


> It's hard to photograph, but on the wrist you can definitely tell its a little larger. I
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Do they feel the same on the wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1

It's hard to photograph, but on the wrist you can definitely tell its a little larger. I


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jtaka1

I'll try and take some caliper shots later tonight. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jtaka1

Southpaw1925 said:


> Do they feel the same on the wrist?
> 
> They fell the same to me as far as comfort goes. On the same hole it's going to be a little tighter on the GW since it's a little smaller.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics and lighting. But here are the caliper pics. Mind you, this is a $13 Amazon caliper and I had to hold the caliper and take pics by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The length and width of the crystal (couldn't hold the caliper and take pic):
> DW: 30.31 x 25.48
> GW-M: 28.55 x 24.18
> 
> Although these are by no means precise measurements, you can see that the DW is slightly larger in every dimension.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Southpaw1925

jtaka1 said:


> Southpaw1925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they feel the same on the wrist?
> 
> They fell the same to me as far as comfort goes. On the same hole it's going to be a little tighter on the GW since it's a little smaller.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics and lighting. But here are the caliper pics. Mind you, this is a $13 Amazon caliper and I had to hold the caliper and take pics by myself.
> View attachment 1430907
> 
> View attachment 1430908
> 
> 
> View attachment 1430909
> 
> View attachment 1430910
> 
> 
> View attachment 1430911
> 
> View attachment 1430912
> 
> 
> View attachment 1430913
> 
> View attachment 1430914
> 
> 
> The length and width of the crystal (couldn't hold the caliper and take pic):
> DW: 30.31 x 25.48
> GW-M: 28.55 x 24.18
> 
> Although these are by no means precise measurements, you can see that the DW is slightly larger in every dimension.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for taking your time and measuring the watches. I'm so blown away that the gw is smaller than the dw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocat

Finally, a proper picture of my squares!



Front Row: DW-56RTB-7(with 5600J clothes), DW-5600EG-9, DW-5600CS-1, DW-5600E
Back Row: G-7800-1, GW-M5610, GW-5600J, G5600KG-3


----------



## roverguy78

The subtle size difference between the DW5600 and GWM5610 is interesting. I started out by buying a DW5600, then decided to upgrade to the GWM5610. While I loved the additional features of the 5610, the watch just didn't fit my wrist as well as the DW did. If you have somewhat broad, flat wrists, the DW just fits better because of the longer case. The GW liked to sit crooked on my wrist no matter what, whereas the DW sits flat and centered. I ended up selling the GW and going back to a DW. I also have a GLX5600B that fits equally as well due to the fact that it has a different strap that comes out further from the case before curving inwards.


----------



## onomato

Been lurking for a while but I got inspired by some earlier posts here, I did the poor man's gw5000 mod with my dw5600e. Didn't have a spare 5600ms lying around (emphasis on poor man) so I got the crystal off pacparts and swapped out the old one. Threw on a gw5000 strap for good measure. Thanks for the idea! One can dream...


----------



## Rocat

onomato said:


> Been lurking for a while but I got inspired by some earlier posts here, I did the poor man's gw5000 mod with my dw5600e. Didn't have a spare 5600ms laying around (emphasis on poor man) so I got the crystal off pacparts and swapped out the old one. Threw on a gw5000 strap for good measure. Thanks for the idea! One can dream...


That looks REALLY good! Nice job!


----------



## littleroger1

Finally picked up a lovely 5600c. In great condition. Will see how it is running in the next couple of days, adjust the trimmer, grease the gasket, new battery and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## VaPi

littleroger1 said:


> Finally picked up a lovely 5600c. In great condition. Will see how it is running in the next couple of days, adjust the trimmer, grease the gasket, new battery and Bob's your uncle!


The watch is in a awesome condition!!! Wow. I have a 5600C too but not that looking good like yours. Awesome !!! Can I ask where you have bought it? 
Cheers

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## VaPi

I love my square G ?

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## littleroger1

VaPi said:


> The watch is in a awesome condition!!! Wow. I have a 5600C too but not that looking good like yours. Awesome !!! Can I ask where you have bought it?
> Cheers
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


They are still out there. You just need some luck. Got this one on fleabay.


----------



## VaPi

Got two new squares today  DW-5600VT Pignoise and DW-5600CL 









Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nj1

littleroger1 said:


> They are still out there. You just need some luck. Got this one on fleabay.


So you're the guy who won the $310 auction for the NOS DW-5600C? Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## littleroger1

Not guilty m'lud. Well, not this time anyway....


----------



## idkfa

Rocat said:


> Finally, a proper picture of my squares!
> 
> 
> 
> Front Row: DW-56RTB-7(with 5600J clothes), DW-5600EG-9, DW-5600CS-1, DW-5600E
> Back Row: G-7800-1, GW-M5610, GW-5600J, G5600KG-3


Man, I am starting to get the "square G shakes" again. Just when I sold off a bunch of mine. Love your collection.


----------



## idkfa

onomato said:


> Been lurking for a while but I got inspired by some earlier posts here, I did the poor man's gw5000 mod with my dw5600e. Didn't have a spare 5600ms lying around (emphasis on poor man) so I got the crystal off pacparts and swapped out the old one. Threw on a gw5000 strap for good measure. Thanks for the idea! One can dream...


That looks incredible. I actually have a GW-5000 and I am tempted to do this.


----------



## showtime240

Just got the square bug
purchased the 30th anniversary g set and. ....


----------



## idkfa

showtime240 said:


> Just got the square bug
> purchased the 30th anniversary g set and. ....


I haven't completely warmed up to my 5030C yet. When I see it in pictures and even in my watch box I feel indifferent to it. However, I love how it looks on the wrist and the colour scheme looks great in different lighting.


----------



## milanovic

my casio, I like this watch, one of my favourite


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## VaPi

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## W990

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 20 boxes

I went and ordered a Seiko automatic. Then got this at Walmart just this morning. I canceled my order for the Seiko, just because I need a watch for everything that I do; not just for the office. Summer's just about here, and I need something for the ocean, the mtn. biking, the hiking, the fishing and the camping.

I really love the simplicity of this watch. I have had other G-shocks in the past, but I think this is my last one for sure. Hope it lasts a long time. I used to be a pretty active guy, hoping this watch will get me to keep myself active!:roll:


----------



## Rocat

20 boxes said:


> I went and ordered a Seiko automatic. Then got this at Walmart just this morning. I canceled my order for the Seiko, just because I need a watch for everything that I do; not just for the office. Summer's just about here, and I need something for the ocean, the mtn. biking, the hiking, the fishing and the camping.
> 
> I really love the simplicity of this watch. I have had other G-shocks in the past, but I think this is my last one for sure. Hope it lasts a long time. I used to be a pretty active guy, hoping this watch will get me to keep myself active!:roll:
> View attachment 1478860


Welcome to the forum. The DW-5600E is a great all around first G. If this is your first G-Shock, it will not be your last. Look at most folks signature lines you will realize the DW-5600E will not be your last G-Shock.


----------



## VaPi

Rocat said:


> Welcome to the forum. The DW-5600E is a great all around first G. If this is your first G-Shock, it will not be your last. Look at most folks signature lines you will realize the DW-5600E will not be your last G-Shock.


Yes that's true - I've started also with a DW-5600E - and now I have 11 G-Shock's . 
I love these watches and also to be part of this great family.

Cheers

Viva Portugal


----------



## repsol600rr

I'll throw my pair in.


----------



## Rocat

repsol600rr said:


> View attachment 1479366
> 
> I'll throw my pair in.


Hold on to that G5600KG-3! Those are hard to come by. It took me a while to find one at a great price.


----------



## repsol600rr

Rocat said:


> Hold on to that G5600KG-3! Those are hard to come by. It took me a while to find one at a great price.


Yep. G5600KG-3. I'm pretty sure from the time I knew I wanted one to the time I found one was around 6 months. Took 3 orders from 3 different places to actually get one. one was "in stock" on website but they later emailed saying it wasn't. second was damaged at the warehouse ( I still don't understand how, must have been run over by a fork lift or something). And third times the charm, it came from Canada. So many phone calls, so many emails, so worth it. And for the record, it aint goin nowhere.


----------



## VaPi

My First Atomic Square G 









Cheers, VaPi 

Viva Portugal


----------



## Iyonk

Mod monochrome




original


bluetooth


GW5600j


screwback 5030


----------



## Miltenberger

Picked this up as my do everything watch.


----------



## Rocat

Been a while since I've added here.

This came today.


----------



## VME

Does this one count? GW-M5610B-1 My first square, have been wearing it almost 24/ 7 the past few days. Now I really want to get the GLX5600C when it comes out.


----------



## zs3889

What is the size of the 5600? I was thinking about getting one from amazon for the summer but I have small wrists (~6.25 inches). It would be great if someone with similar wrist size could post a wrist shot with the 5600!

Here is a picture of my wrist shot with the skx009 for reference:


----------



## Ottovonn

zs3889 said:


> What is the size of the 5600? I was thinking about getting one from amazon for the summer but I have small wrists (~6.25 inches). It would be great if someone with similar wrist size could post a wrist shot with the 5600!
> 
> Here is a picture of my wrist shot with the skx009 for reference:


If you can wear a SKX009 without issue, then you can easily wear a 5600 watch.









DW-5000-1JF nearly same dimensions as DW-5600e on 6.5" wrists


----------



## zs3889

Ottovonn said:


> If you can wear a SKX009 without issue, then you can easily wear a 5600 watch.
> 
> View attachment 1507714
> 
> 
> DW-5000-1JF nearly same dimensions as DW-5600e on 6.5" wrists


Thanks! That looks really good. I actually just went back to a couple pages before and saw the measurements someone posted for this particular watch. SKX009 is on a little large side for my wrist but it's not ridiculously large. I was actually considering one of the timex digital watches that is in a similar price range (~$40). But I think Casios are generally better built and a better choice.


----------



## jun9998

zs3889 said:


> Thanks! That looks really good. I actually just went back to a couple pages before and saw the measurements someone posted for this particular watch. SKX009 is on a little large side for my wrist but it's not ridiculously large. I was actually considering one of the timex digital watches that is in a similar price range (~$40). But I think Casios are generally better built and a better choice.


The DW5600 on my wrist for me looks small. If you are familiar with the old F-91W then this is how I feel wearing it. But when I see other people wearing it, the DW5600 looks bigger on their wrist. It is not a "kid's" sized watch but on some wrists it could look smallish.

I wish Casio made the wrist band have a constant width instead of a narrowing design.


----------



## zs3889

jun9998 said:


> The DW5600 on my wrist for me looks small. If you are familiar with the old F-91W then this is how I feel wearing it. But when I see other people wearing it, the DW5600 looks bigger on their wrist. It is not a "kid's" sized watch but on some wrists it could look smallish.
> 
> I wish Casio made the wrist band have a constant width instead of a narrowing design.


That's good because as I mentioned, I have small wrists (~6.25"). What is your wrist size? Any wrist shot?


----------



## VaPi

A new square joined my family:



















Cheers, vapi 

Viva Portugal


----------



## jun9998

zs3889 said:


> That's good because as I mentioned, I have small wrists (~6.25"). What is your wrist size? Any wrist shot?


I have a 7 in wrist. Here is a sample shot.


----------



## Scud

Here's a picture of my well worn DW5600E. I added original Casio bull bars to it and NATO strap adapters.

Does anyone know if the bull bars fit on to a GWM6510? Specifically, those aftermarket ones floating around ebay (since the originals are impossible to find now)?


----------



## Eray

zs3889 said:


> That's good because as I mentioned, I have small wrists (~6.25"). What is your wrist size? Any wrist shot?












Hey, ZS. Here's a 5600 on my 6.25" wrist. The watch head itself is totally fine for a thin wrist, I think. The straps are, in truth, arced for slightly larger wrists but I think they work pretty well on us skinny guys.


----------



## zs3889

jun9998 said:


> I have a 7 in wrist. Here is a sample shot.





Eray said:


> Hey, ZS. Here's a 5600 on my 6.25" wrist. The watch head itself is totally fine for a thin wrist, I think. The straps are, in truth, arced for slightly larger wrists but I think they work pretty well on us skinny guys.


Thanks for posting your wrist shots guys!

This came in my mail today and I guess I'll be the one posting wrist shot now! :-!


----------



## jun9998

Does the bull bar leave any dents on the face resin? Want to get one of these but I was thinking that it may damage the watch's bezel case.


----------



## kaptenmlaar

greetings..

my current EDC watch..


----------



## kaptenmlaar

greetings..

my EDC watch..


----------



## Rocat

I just picked this up from another member. He said it was new in box. He was not kidding. I had bought it to mod to black matte resin. But after putting it on the wrist I may leave it. Not a real fan of shiny resin. This however does not appear to be as shiny as the black GLX-5600 I had earlier in the year.


----------



## robcala

My modded 5600ms









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumazo

DW-5600E-1(3229*JA) / DW-5600E-1(1545)


----------



## AristoNYC

Took the longboard out before work today. 

















added a black band to give it that nice panda look. I'll probably throw the white back on.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Aristo7905 said:


> Took the longboard out before work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added a black band to give it that nice panda look. I'll probably throw the white back on.


GMTA. I'm liking the panda look too.


----------



## AristoNYC

my go to beater watch, especially for biking.


----------



## staiiff

xnokiax said:


> hi
> i would like show you my home made mod of my GW5610.
> View attachment 1319289


I want one bullbar ! :-!


----------



## jun9998




----------



## kehyi

Picked up a Fox Fire whilst in Japan


----------



## razoraggie

greg1491 said:


> Found a good deal on a GW5600J and couldnt resist. I got this one NOS for $56 at a sporting goods store. Box, stand, and manual all look brand new. The date stamp on this one is 243B which is August 30, 2012 made in Thailand. I like it.


How does one decipher the date stamp?

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater

3 from me for this thread, I think I posted one before, but nevertheless... |>

5600c










5600c-9cv










GW-M5630D


----------



## Clxa38

Probably not the right place to post this but the black on my composite bracelet on my 5600 is slowing fading away. What can I do to fix this? Thinking of spraying it with spray paint. Anyone know of any paint that can closely matches the bracelet? Or what's the best way of handling this? Kind of a let down since casio suppose to be tough!


----------



## Ottovonn

Clxa38 said:


> Probably not the right place to post this but the black on my composite bracelet on my 5600 is slowing fading away. What can I do to fix this? Thinking of spraying it with spray paint. Anyone know of any paint that can closely matches the bracelet? Or what's the best way of handling this? Kind of a let down since casio suppose to be tough!


That's normal for a coated partly stainless steel bracelet. With use, the edges will rub and stainless steel will peek from under the thin coating. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## JC73

M5610 SD 








Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeT

My very first G, the GW-M5610-1ER...


----------



## Rocat

Good for you GeorgeT. That is a great all around G.



GeorgeT said:


> My very first G, the GW-M5610-1ER...


----------



## Sedi

Clxa38 said:


> Probably not the right place to post this but the black on my composite bracelet on my 5600 is slowing fading away. What can I do to fix this?


Leave it as it is - IP/PVD-coating only looks good IMO when it looks really vintage and rubbed off on most places.
This is how it's supposed to look:








c) Uhrforum.de

cheers, Sedi


----------



## coogrrr94

K


----------



## Southpaw1925

My EG is back and I'm so glad it is! A dw6900 strap fixed my "too right too loose" dilemma.


----------



## De smid

Clxa38 said:


> Probably not the right place to post this but the black on my composite bracelet on my 5600 is slowing fading away. What can I do to fix this? Thinking of spraying it with spray paint. Anyone know of any paint that can closely matches the bracelet? Or what's the best way of handling this? Kind of a let down since casio suppose to be tough!


please dont use spraypaint on you G-shock on purpose...no good can come of it 
just leave it as it is, or try and order a new clasp or strap.


----------



## Spuggs

Yeah, I'm late for the party but hey.
DW 5600E, G 5600E, GW 5600J-1 DW 5600MS-1

As much as I love them all (Rhona Mitra wears the MS in Strike Back), I LOVE the classic look of the G5600 and more importantly, the feel. The resin strap feels more like neoprene. It has become my go-to watch. Even before by beloved Rangeman.


----------



## sticktodrum

Count me in! My favorite G ever. Love me some squares!


----------



## Ottovonn

Reporting in with my New (old) DW-5600c. The brothers have been reunited thanks to my friend Matt, aka idkfa. Thanks again!









My first one on the right, latest on on the left.


----------



## idkfa

Ottovonn said:


> Reporting in with my New (old) DW-5600c. The brothers have been reunited thanks to my friend Matt, aka idkfa. Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 1574750
> 
> 
> *My first one on the right, latest on on the left.*


You are very welcome!

But are you sure about which one is which? I could swear that the one on the right is the one I sent off to you. :-d


----------



## Ottovonn

idkfa said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> But are you sure about which one is which? I could swear that the one on the right is the one I sent off to you.


OH, you're right! LOL You know your watch more than I know mine.


----------



## vic_6

Hi Guys, I just wanted to share my little square collection over here 

I started with the GWX-5600C-7 around March but it had a faulty Tilt Sensor and I realized how bad the negative display was so I exchanged it for a G-9300. That one worked for quite a while and I still do like it but I wanted to get another square. Got the 5600MS around April this year and have somehow ended up with 6 as of last week. Haha! I don't think I've purchased this many watches in this amount of time, EVER. I started with the bigger G Shocks but after having tried the square, I've decided this is really the one for me, even if my wrist can handle the bigger ones (I have a 7.25 to a 7.5 wrist depending on the weather). I still do have my GA-100, GA-110, G-9300 and a G-7900 (was my beater) and still plan on getting a Rangeman in the future but these have been getting the most wrist time  One thing though, the strap of the D5600P while being quite soft is a wee bit annoying for my wrist. I think it's designed for smaller wrists as it curves down pretty fast unlike the others which extend outward a little more.

Anyway, here's my humble collection


----------



## squarebox

My collection of squares so far:


----------



## konafan

Heavy load


----------



## vic_6

oops. deleted. sorry, I just realized I posted on the wrong thread.


----------



## spdu4ia

G shock 5600 glide with red keeper and red letter fill


----------



## felipefuda

Dw5600-ms










Such great pieces here!!!!!!!!!!

sent from my razr hd


----------



## Mattthefish

We love Disney in my house, I also have the Jam Homemade Mickey 5600!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

spdu4ia said:


> G shock 5600 glide with red keeper and red letter fill


Excellent mod and great composition on your photos. Please post more.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## iWatchA

One more in the collection. DW-5030C-1CR :-!


----------



## sticktodrum

Nice! This is still my favorite thread.


----------



## De smid

this just in,







very nice watch! simple....but nice


----------



## sticktodrum

Nice! I love mine, it's very non-G-Shock almost.


----------



## De smid

by far my simplest g-shock so far.

i was trying to raise funds for the t5030c, but if i keep buying watches on impulse i'll never get there....


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

Mine's a Frankie


----------



## navjing0614

went to target and this guy just called me and so i obliged...







my new DW5600e.


----------



## Crater

I have 3 squares now and next g-shock will defenetly be a square... just not sure which one 

Another photo of GW-M5630D, for some reason this anniversary model isn't respresented as much as other ones |>


----------



## SteveFromNY

finally got my grail..the salmon in4mation! I'm just looking for two more and I think I'm done for now. it's so addicting!

Do you guys know where I can buy replacement nylon straps?


----------



## mcnabbanov

we're in good company


----------



## sticktodrum

Squares make good professional wear.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Here's my Casio GLX5600-1 with hand painted blue lettering, inspired by spdu4ia.


----------



## Crater

Saw this today on facebook and have to share in this thread... jaw dropping collection of screwbacks |> |>


----------



## sticktodrum

It's...it's the window to Valhalla... *divine music plays*


----------



## sticktodrum

Picked up another DW-5030...three in the household now. Kind of like Iyonk's DW-5030C collection.


----------



## Iyonk

sticktodrum said:


> Picked up another DW-5030...three in the household now. Kind of like Iyonk's DW-5030C collection.


Insane!!!! i even have a hard time for my second one! well, i might never got another and you're right, i wear the 5030c a lot more since it is the one i have spare backup =)

Enjoy those magnificent screwback square mario!


----------



## mikenbetts

Just got a "new" DW5600C-1V project watch and would like to do a simple restoration. I've ordered a new Casio NOS band and a new reproduction bezel (Brazil).
Problem: one bezel screw hole is stripped and light is not functional.
I can probably use a little Loctite blue to secure the bezel screw in place but I don't know what I can do about the light. Installed a brand new battery but still no light. Checked the light button and the lever contact for the light, no luck.







Here's my question for the Casio experts on the forum: Should I just send this module to my spare parts box and look for another 901 or is the light repairable?


----------



## CasioVibe

Here is my 10 year old 5600e
I added a new band that is used from a Casio model STL-S100H. I also changed the buckle as well and used a black pvd coated from a DW-6900MS. Soon my newly ordered 5600EG-9 and black pvd coated bullbars will arrive  I'll post some pics

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroencore

Green Speed in black coat from HK~


----------



## nmitr11

[








My dw-5600e basic simple tough. I have a theory the more complicated the module is the less tough watch


----------



## kandyredcoi

5600-E 


and 5630


my only 2 squares, late bloomer so I'm looking to add more haha


----------



## g-shockbilly

My first square. Smallest g-shock I've had, really like it as something different than what I normally go for. GWX5600C-4


----------



## chypmun77

New Old Member the dw-5600-901

Anyone here by any chance has a spare bezel to spare?


----------



## CasioVibe

Here it is as promised  The DW-5600EG-9!

































































I just ordered the gold tone bezel screws from PacParts which are listed as not in stock. Should ship in 1or 2 weeks when they are available. Once they arrive, I will remove the stainless silver bezel screws and install the gold tone ones. This will complete the watch I will post pics when it arrives.

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe

mikenbetts said:


> Just got a "new" DW5600C-1V project watch and would like to do a simple restoration. I've ordered a new Casio NOS band and a new reproduction bezel (Brazil).
> Problem: one bezel screw hole is stripped and light is not functional.
> I can probably use a little Loctite blue to secure the bezel screw in place but I don't know what I can do about the light. Installed a brand new battery but still no light. Checked the light button and the lever contact for the light, no luck.
> View attachment 1780330
> 
> Here's my question for the Casio experts on the forum: Should I just send this module to my spare parts box and look for another 901 or is the light repairable?


I would send this one to the spare parts box and purchase a fully functional module on the bay. You can still find great deals for the 901. It seems like the incandescent bulb went out. Happened to me once and I just purchase another 901which the case and screen was badly scratched but the module was working including the incandescent light bought it for 40.00 

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## captainjamesbrooke

Hello all! I'm new here, and am looking to get my first 5600. Hoping to get some advice. I love the look of the 1JF but am wondering if it's worth the extra cash. And I also love the look of the negative or black screen ones. Help a newbe out please!


----------



## Rocat

Welcome captainjamesbrooke,

Honestly if this is to be your first square then get the DW-5600E. If you are stateside then go to your nearest Wal-Mart or Target and try it on. For around $50 it is a small investment to see if you like that style. Some do, some do not. If you like the style then move to the GW-M5610.



captainjamesbrooke said:


> Hello all! I'm new here, and am looking to get my first 5600. Hoping to get some advice. I love the look of the 1JF but am wondering if it's worth the extra cash. And I also love the look of the negative or black screen ones. Help a newbe out please!


----------



## Rocat

chypmun77 said:


> New Old Member the dw-5600-901
> 
> Anyone here by any chance has a spare bezel to spare?


You will have to get Brazilian resin. As I have no old models I have never ordered any. Other members around here have ordered it. Check here for other threads with the word Brazilian resin and there should be plenty of reading material on where they bought it.


----------



## chypmun77

Thanks Rocat ! I owe you a new picture when its new clothes are found !


----------



## the1hatman

Enjoying my modded GW-M5600A-9 with the gray clothes from the DW-D5600P-8:









I especially like the brushed metal finish on the buckle which I had no idea about:









A nice little version of the 5600's. I got lucky on finding for a good price in an auction thanks to badly damaged yellow resin and strap. With fresh new resin from PacParts I have a new gray version I really like:


----------



## ezarc

14 months old, work, working on cars, showers, sleep, bangs and scrapes and it doesn't have any damage to it. Just a little dirty as its never been cleaned.

I might retire it soon if I get another watch it might just be retired to a work watch, looking to get a blue Orient Mako to replace it.


----------



## mullaissak

CasioVibe said:


> Here it is as promised  The DW-5600EG-9!
> 
> View attachment 1964994
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965002
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965018
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965026
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965034
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965042
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965050
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965058
> 
> 
> I just ordered the gold tone bezel screws from PacParts which are listed as not in stock. Should ship in 1or 2 weeks when they are available. Once they arrive, I will remove the stainless silver bezel screws and install the gold tone ones. This will complete the watch I will post pics when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my  using Tapatalk


like the pics with the knife and the light!!!
may ask you Sir from where did you order the face protections?? for this watch???
i want to order for my boys(12,8,7) and this is the gschock not too big and not to much of a watch exactly the size and the toughness old school but good school:-!b-)
and also what do you guys think this braclet will fit to the watch:
10mm 30mm New Man&apos;s 316L Pure Solid Stainless Steel Watch Bands Strap Bracelets | eBay
in 16mm( is this the right size) and in Black PVD


----------



## mullaissak

squarebox said:


> My collection of squares so far:


nice ! from where did you get the bullbars?
thanks


----------



## kandyredcoi

grx-5600a-4


----------



## CasioVibe

mullaissak said:


> like the pics with the knife and the light!!!
> may ask you Sir from where did you order the face protections?? for this watch???
> i want to order for my boys(12,8,7) and this is the gschock not too big and not to much of a watch exactly the size and the toughness old school but good school:-!b-)
> and also what do you guys think this braclet will fit to the watch:
> 10mm 30mm New Man&apos;s 316L Pure Solid Stainless Steel Watch Bands Strap Bracelets | eBay
> in 16mm( is this the right size) and in Black PVD


Thanks mullaissak  You can get the bullbars from ebay at a fairly good price. Yes, the PVD watch band will fit the 5600.

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## ardbeg_boy

Can't remember if I posted here yet.
View attachment 2069802









One from Higuchi the other from Americas store.


----------



## kandyredcoi

Gotta admit, there's something about these squares that make them so sought after... Even tho their functions are basic, it seems as if you always try to find a way to wear em  gotta add more to the stash for sure


----------



## mullaissak

kandyredcoi said:


> grx-5600a-4


verrry nice pic and also like the how you can se the shoes in the back blurry but still:-!:-db-)
ok i had engouh off it i bought 3!!! yes for my boys and know when i see you guys with your watches i also got the Dw5600 virus but something bigger maybe the King?? with solar or even the basic is good for me dont need all the stuff; what is the size and the prices??? but i will probably put on a pvd bracelet


----------



## Crater

kandyredcoi said:


> Gotta admit, there's something about these squares that make them so sought after... Even tho their functions are basic, it seems as if you always try to find a way to wear em  gotta add more to the stash for sure


Well said, something about them that makes them so good to wear |> Scientics haven't found out yet what it is


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock

i will upload the pix of my 5600's soon... i have g5600ab and dw5600ms

i am starting to fall in love with this square G


----------



## felipefuda

Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


----------



## kandyredcoi

mullaissak said:


> verrry nice pic and also like the how you can se the shoes in the back blurry but still:-!:-db-)
> ok i had engouh off it i bought 3!!! yes for my boys and know when i see you guys with your watches i also got the Dw5600 virus but something bigger maybe the King?? with solar or even the basic is good for me dont need all the stuff; what is the size and the prices??? but i will probably put on a pvd bracelet


there is also the 5500 which is "more square" if you get what im trying to say  prices for these squares range from $40-$1k depending which model/edition you want/need 

another addition to my squares, the 5630 in Carbon Fiber...pure seksiness 


and also a nice wrsitshot of my 5600e under a dress shirt...yes you can def wear these under cuffs and still feel "protected"


----------



## Dellie

My 5600e in a cleanroom environment.


----------



## mullaissak

kandyredcoi said:


> there is also the 5500 which is "more square" if you get what im trying to say  prices for these squares range from $40-$1k depending which model/edition you want/need
> 
> another addition to my squares, the 5630 in Carbon Fiber...pure seksiness
> 
> 
> and also a nice wrsitshot of my 5600e under a dress shirt...yes you can def wear these under cuffs and still feel "protected"


loooks sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!:-!:-d


----------



## mullaissak

Dellie said:


> My 5600e in a cleanroom environment.


awesome picture


----------



## tiha

DW-5600E-1









DW-5600E-1V









DW-5030-1









GW-M5610-1


----------



## shibabuba

how 'poggy', a fashion buyer from a large chain clothing shop in Tokyo does his squares b-)


----------



## jacktrades

I just had to buy a 5600, so i ordered a 5600EG, the simple gold accent one. Hopefully it's here soon.


----------



## Shaggy2002

New Addition to My Square Family.

The GW-5600J


----------



## Spuggs

Shaggy, yeah! I've got one and LOVE it. It is very likely one of the nicest 5600's. Clean display, large digits. Incredibly soft strap.


----------



## Starfish

the square


----------



## squarebox

mullaissak said:


> nice ! from where did you get the bullbars?
> thanks


They come with the D5600P by default.


----------



## lorsban

DW-5600MS


----------



## rcaddict

Here's mine.


----------



## Schwizzle

G5600CC-2








G5600GR-7 "Going Green" with glossy black strap/bezel from a GLX5600


----------



## Dellie

Sunday drive with the Land Rover and my 5600c


----------



## eskerbillion

GW-M5610 on 24mm zulu.



















I like the stock strap but it's just a bit too short for me (8 1/4" wrist). I'm on the second to loosest hole which means the keeper constantly slides off. So I finally put on the adapters that have been sitting in my parts box for 3 or 4 years. Pain to install but worth it for me. I finally have some excess strap!


----------



## TedDotCom

At home with my beater (sort-of) GLS-5600L










The 5600's are what I wear if I want a subdued and not in-your-face G-Shock.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TedDotCom

Some of my G squares...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalxni

I've got my first 5600 (GW-M5610BC-1ER to be precise) arriving this weekend. Stumbled upon it today on offer and couldn't resist!


----------



## ricardomfs

My grx-5600ge art very yesterday, looks awesome


----------



## ricardomfs

The picture in other post sorry sometimes tapatalk gets weird!


----------



## jabber786

TedDotCom said:


> Some of my G squares...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great looking collection, which is the bottom right model? Looks like MS but on custom strap?


----------



## Rocat

I am liking very much your GWX-5600-1 and the GLX-5600B-8. Nice to see another owner of a DW56RTB-7. Unfortunately my white resin and strap were trashed when I got it used. I slapped on matte black resin. Let me know when you grow tired of the GWX-5600. 



TedDotCom said:


> Some of my G squares...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

These are mine for now.









GW-M5610R-1 (with standard bezel) DW-5600MS-1
DW-5600E-1 DW-5600VT Suntory DW-5600P-4


----------



## jacktrades




----------



## Edinburgh1066

Hello All. First post from a WUS newbie. My DW-5600E sends holiday greetings to you all!


----------



## Rocat

Welcome to the forum Edinburgh. Happy holidays to you as well. A great group of folks are here. Enjoy your stay.



Edinburgh1066 said:


> Hello All. First post from a WUS newbie. My DW-5600E sends holiday greetings to you all!
> View attachment 2412809


----------



## TedDotCom

jabber786 said:


> Great looking collection, which is the bottom right model? Looks like MS but on custom strap?


Hey jabber786. That's the DW5600B-1A. It was released 2005, years ahead of the MS. The backlight is negative orange instead of the MS's negative green.

http://watchshock.com/archive/Casio/G-Shock/DW-5xxx/DW-5600B-1A/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TedDotCom

Rocat said:


> I am liking very much your GWX-5600-1 and the GLX-5600B-8. Nice to see another owner of a DW56RTB-7. Unfortunately my white resin and strap were trashed when I got it used. I slapped on matte black resin. Let me know when you grow tired of the GWX-5600.


Hey Rocat. Thanks for appreciating some of my squares. I still have to dig up the rest of my squares since most are still in their original boxes.

About the RTB, I actually bought two of this used a couple of years ago. My first RTB-7 purchase looked good on pics but upon receiving it, already had a yellowish tinged band and bezel so I swapped into a black 5600J bezel and band, which you did to yours as well. 
The second RTB-7 I purchased a couple of months later was flawless, almost unused.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Nice! After the presents are open and the kids are off doing their thing. I'm on Rakuten looking over the GWX-5600-1 AND now the GWX-8900-1(curse you Fwupow and your Youtube review ) prices and vendors. They are as low as $138.00 + shipping. The GWX5600C-4 or 7 stateside are cheap but the negative lcd is so bad that I can not buy it, even at half the price of the GWX-5600-1.

With Christmas cash comes decisions, decisions.



TedDotCom said:


> Hey Rocat. Thanks for appreciating some of my squares. I still have to dig up the rest of my squares since most are still in their original boxes.
> 
> About the RTB, I actually bought two of this used a couple of years ago. My first RTB-7 purchase looked good on pics but upon receiving it, already had a yellowish tinged band and bezel so I swapped into a black 5600J bezel and band, which you did to yours as well.
> The second RTB-7 I purchased a couple of months later was flawless, almost unused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ant29

My first squares, wife and parents got them for me for Christmas and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## nboey

Reverso LED


----------



## 23e Heure

I've worn this one for 7 days straight, can't stop admiring how well the different components work together on this simple mod job.










Not looking forward to going back to work on Monday, as I'll have to put something smarter on my wrist!


----------



## Shaggy2002

5610 Here. Newest and last addition to the collection in 2014.


----------



## dcuthbertson

Hi Guys
just got my first G Shock today, a GD X6900, and love it. So much so that I am already looking at my next one, which I have decided will be a 5900.
My question is this. Does anyone out there have the GW M5610 on the black steel bracelet, and if so, what do you think. How is it in comparison to the regular G shock bracelets. Is it worth paying the extra or is it not as good.
cheers, Duncan


----------



## JonECat

Hope this still counts. I recently got this GWM5610MR-4. I love this watch, it is my first G-Shock with Atomic and Solar.


----------



## elavate7

OCDood said:


> I gave mine a paint job...


i love this, anything blue I'm a fan of lol


----------



## elavate7

I love this model because you can mix and match cases with cases. I had an all red matte g shock that came with this black bull bar with a black face. Fell out of love with the red, so I bought a black case and band for it and use the silver bull bar that was on my grey 5600 lol. All in all, the model is so clean and simple, it's hard not to love it


----------



## Starfish

my GWX5600 update with MS strap, love the MS ion black buckle strap


----------



## Crater

Starfish, that looks really good, matte black bezel goes well now with touch of blue |>


----------



## Starfish

Crater said:


> Starfish, that looks really good, matte black bezel goes well now with touch of blue |>


Thanks Crater, I like the tide and moon features in 5600MS appearance.


----------



## Rocat

Time for me to update my squares photos. Some you've seen, some are new. The newest is the GWX-5600-1JF from Land of the Rising Sun. 
I could have bought the GWX-5600C here in the States for half of this one. But honestly, it was worth every penny extra for the positive lcd.


New photos:
Top : GWX-5600-1JF, GW-M5610-1, GW5600J, G5600A-7 on green resin
Bottom: DW-D5500, DW-5600E, DW-5600EG-9, DW56RTB-7 on black resin, GLX-5600-7 on yellow resin Edit: The GWX seems to love dust and smudges.


----------



## Jonnyw2k

Not sure if i've reported in yet, but playing with the DSLR so took a photo of my 5600


----------



## KristianLH

I just received my first G today! It's the GW-M5610BC-1ER


----------



## Dareius

Rocat said:


> Time for me to update my squares photos. Some you've seen, some are new. The newest is the GWX-5600-1JF from Land of the Rising Sun.
> I could have bought the GWX-5600C here in the States for half of this one. But honestly, it was worth every penny extra for the positive lcd.
> 
> 
> New photos:
> Top : GWX-5600-1JF, GW-M5610-1, GW5600J, G5600A-7 on green resin
> Bottom: DW-D5500, DW-5600E, DW-5600EG-9, DW56RTB-7 on black resin, GLX-5600-7 on yellow resin Edit: The GWX seems to love dust and smudges.


What does the upper graph show? Which model is?


----------



## scufutz

This is mine 
I want to find a bezel and a strap any sugestion 
By the way its a Japan A model


















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Loofa




----------



## elavate7

Loofa said:


> View attachment 2600930


That all black with pink display is dope


----------



## Loofa

elavate7 said:


> That all black with pink display is dope


Thanks! It's actually quite an easy mod to do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CristiRD

DW-5400/5700C bezel on a DW-5600C watch, I got it the other way around and I really like the result (really clean watch face) as I am in the squares all the way  I'll post a picture later ! 
Regarding your question about the bezel and strap, I went on the brasilian bezel/strap connection for 25$ and I am happy about it, the fit is OK...let's just hope the durability is there too.


----------



## CristiRD

DW-5600C, DW-5700C with brasilian 5600C bezel and their smarter little brother GRX-5600GE.


----------



## shms59

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedDotCom

I just received my new DW-D5600P-7DR today from Singapore.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcoffee

Finally finished my DW5600MS mod.  Nothing fancy, just swapped out the LCD for a DW5030 (way better contrast), GW5000 strap, and changed out the adjust button for a longer one so that they're all the same length. My favorite G (for now)!


----------



## Rhythm Machine

Mine says Hi...










ArtMan

sent from my neighbor iPhone , using Tapatalk


----------



## jckss

mrcoffee said:


> Finally finished my DW5600MS mod.  Nothing fancy, just swapped out the LCD for a DW5030 (way better contrast), GW5000 strap, and changed out the adjust button for a longer one so that they're all the same length. My favorite G (for now)!


nice one sir !!


----------



## TedDotCom

Might be one of my last G-Shocks...



















DW-D5600P-1JF

Really like this one...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captainjamesbrooke

If anyone has a spare solar:radio module for sale please let me know! Need one for a custom. 
Thanks


----------



## nachodaddy




----------



## fendushi

Here is my G-5600E-1:













I still love this watch, it's the one that made me realise I love squares. Led me to a GW-5000.


----------



## ronald.sanchez.5

My first 5600! Love the simplicity of this watch. Now trying to find a 5600CC-2. Missed one by a few days on rakuten ..

Anyone wanna suggest some similarly simple g-shocks?


----------



## TedDotCom

My new square!



















N.HOOLYWOOD×G-SHOCK
DW-5600NH-1

Minimalistic, military look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Admof

My first square. DW-5600E-1V. Super Comfortable.


----------



## ezwip

Waited 15 days for this thing to arrive. I had already ordered another watch I just gave up on it. My first square as well. They are very small and light compared to the round I have. It almost feels like a girl watch and I can't see a thing it's just stunting all over the place in the light, and I don't care because it's green it's awesome. I shouldn't say can't see a thing the digits turn silver colored very easily.


----------



## sci




----------



## mcnabbanov

Working with my quare over the weekend.










the gshock bug has bit me again, ordered a GW-M5610-1BJF from japan to have a black on black w/ negative screen.










jonesing hard for a GW-5000 too...


----------



## MultiF100

So I own my GLX5600 (white) for a year now, and I love it! But I don´t need that Waterheight thingy...:-s
Bought this Beauty last week /bc of Casey Neistat. An awesome Filmmaker!


----------



## SgtPepper

GW-M5600


----------



## MultiF100

SgtPepper said:


> GW-M5600
> 
> View attachment 3933226
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933210


Looks awesome!!


----------



## SgtPepper

Thank you MultiF100


----------



## felipefuda




----------



## CollinStCowboy

I'm wondering if you guys could tell me what the quintessential Casio G shock is?

My brother is a tradie and I'm looking at buying him a beater watch, preferably in black.


----------



## Admof

DW-5600 and DW-6900 are classics


----------



## widgydidge

Here are mine!


----------



## MultiF100

dreski said:


> I have and had a few.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT WATCH IS THAT? Beautiful <3


----------



## poorwatchfan

I'm looking to get the GWX-5600C in white. It's atomic, solar, and has a negative face.

Does anyone know why the white one is so hard to find? WatchIt only has it in it's brick and mortar stores in BC. Even Amazon (.ca and .com) carries the red one but doesn't carry the white one. The exact same watch but in red is so much cheaper everywhere!

Link: http://watchit.ca/casio-g-shock-18249


----------



## Technium

Not sure how to delete this. Sorry for the extra post. Please advise. Thx

Wow! What's the name of the model of the white one on the right? I've never seen that screen before. That's PERFECT for me.


----------



## Technium

TedDotCom said:


> Some of my G squares...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow! What's the name of the model of the white one on the right? I've never seen that screen before. That's PERFECT for me!


----------



## Mike K

Technium said:


> Wow! What's the name of the model of the white one on the right? I've never seen that screen before. That's PERFECT for me!


That's the "Referee Timer" -- DW56RT. DW56RT-1V - G-Shock - G-Shock, Mens, Tough, Water Resistant, Analog, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.

That particular color & style is the DW56RTB-7: Casio DW56RTB-7 Parts and Accessories

It comes in two black, two white, and one green versions -- put "DW56RT" into Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc. and it should bring up links to each one.

Since it's nine years old, it might be a challenge to track down a "new in box" version. :-(


----------



## MultiF100

poorwatchfan said:


> I'm looking to get the GWX-5600C in white. It's atomic, solar, and has a negative face.
> 
> Does anyone know why the white one is so hard to find? WatchIt only has it in it's brick and mortar stores in BC. Even Amazon (.ca and .com) carries the red one but doesn't carry the white one. The exact same watch but in red is so much cheaper everywhere!
> 
> Link: Casio G-Shock XLG


Yeah the white ones are gaining price every new year.. 
I would recommend the GLX-5600. It does not have the negative Display but the water hight thingy. 
Casio G-Shock GLX-5600-7GLX-5600 World Time Watch Brand New | eBay
Another opportunity: Buy a black 5600 and buy a white bezel + band like I did.
Link here: CASIO G-Shock G-5600A-7D Original White BAND & BEZEL Combo | eBay


----------



## Rocat

poorwatchfan said:


> I'm looking to get the GWX-5600C in white. It's atomic, solar, and has a negative face.
> 
> Does anyone know why the white one is so hard to find? WatchIt only has it in it's brick and mortar stores in BC. Even Amazon (.ca and .com) carries the red one but doesn't carry the white one. The exact same watch but in red is so much cheaper everywhere!
> 
> Link: Casio G-Shock XLG


I know at my local Nordstrom Rack store, they have about 20 of the GWX-5600C in both red and white with the negative face for $75 all day long. Unfortunately that does you no good if you are in Canada.


----------



## paullyjay

First G-Shock....
GB5600AA


----------



## arogle1stus

Fellow Casio owners:
Although they are baaad to tha bone, I just can't wrap my noggin arround a square dial, watch.
I have 7 Casios (5 are Gs) and they are all round.
Not sayin square dials suck, they just don't do a thing for me.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Technium

"There's no accounting for taste" as they say.



arogle1stus said:


> Fellow Casio owners:
> Although they are baaad to tha bone, I just can't wrap my noggin arround a square dial, watch.
> I have 7 Casios (5 are Gs) and they are all round.
> Not sayin square dials suck, they just don't do a thing for me.
> 
> X traindriver Art


----------



## Technium

Rocat said:


> I know at my local Nordstrom Rack store, they have about 20 of the GWX-5600C in both red and white with the negative face for $75 all day long. Unfortunately that does you no good if you are in Canada.


Did they also have any of the regular face ones. Here in Portland I haven't seen those anywhere. I hadn't thought of the Rack. You've got my hopes up on being able to have a look at one in person before buying, which with watches I find really nice. I've got a few watches that I wouldn't have gotten if I'd been able to put them on and see how they look as they move in the light. Fortunately that's not true of my Gs.


----------



## dbk1ng

The positive GWX-5600-1JF is an import only model :/


----------



## Rocat

Technium said:


> Did they also have any of the regular face ones. Here in Portland I haven't seen those anywhere. I hadn't thought of the Rack. You've got my hopes up on being able to have a look at one in person before buying, which with watches I find really nice. I've got a few watches that I wouldn't have gotten if I'd been able to put them on and see how they look as they move in the light. Fortunately that's not true of my Gs.[/QUOTE
> 
> As dbk1ng said the GWX-5600-1JF is a Japan only import. Here is mine.
> 
> 
> You can however find the GRX-5600 on the bay quite often and at not a bad price. Most are used though so pick wisely unless you plan to change the resin. Then the condition of the resin does not matter.
> 
> Have at it:
> Casio G Shock Classic Tough Solar Pink Digital Grey Dial Men&apos;s Watch GRX5600A 4 | eBay


----------



## Technium

Nice looking watch Rocat! I've got a new white one en route as we speak. I'll have to read up on he resin. I don't even know what that refers to yet. I'm sticking to new Gs for the time being. The only used stuff I've bought much of on line is shaving hardware. It's pretty easy to know what is in pristine condition and what's not. Not many moving parts involved. Thanks for your response.



Rocat said:


> Technium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they also have any of the regular face ones. Here in Portland I haven't seen those anywhere. I hadn't thought of the Rack. You've got my hopes up on being able to have a look at one in person before buying, which with watches I find really nice. I've got a few watches that I wouldn't have gotten if I'd been able to put them on and see how they look as they move in the light. Fortunately that's not true of my Gs.[/QUOTE
> 
> As dbk1ng said the GWX-5600-1JF is a Japan only import. Here is mine.
> 
> 
> You can however find the GRX-5600 on the bay quite often and at not a bad price. Most are used though so pick wisely unless you plan to change the resin. Then the condition of the resin does not matter.
> 
> Have at it:
> Casio G Shock Classic Tough Solar Pink Digital Grey Dial Men&apos;s Watch GRX5600A 4 | eBay
Click to expand...


----------



## paullyjay

My 2...








Can anyone tell me what is the significance of the back plate on my AA? it seems to be much better quality than all the others I have seen...?


----------



## Rocat

paullyjay said:


> My 2...
> 
> View attachment 4137297
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the significance of the back plate on my AA? it seems to be much better quality than all the others I have seen...?
> View attachment 4137305


Some of the back plates are machined or give the appearance of being machined instead of stamped. The GW-M5610 is machined, as are a few others.


----------



## Uke

Well I finally caved in and picked up my first G-shock. I've always been firmly in the Suunto camp when it comes to digitals, but wanted something smaller and less clumpy for the gym than my Core or Vector. I don't need ABC functions in the gym, just a countdown timer with the ability to survive a few knocks and a dunking in the pool. This arrived today and I'm just in love with how clean and simple the 5600 design is...


----------



## MultiF100

My new G5600A-7. I´m in love with it.


----------



## Admof

New one  Second 5600 in my collection


----------



## olitinto

Put me down for 5600-PM1


----------



## Alex De Large

Apologies for photo angle.


----------



## Alex De Large

last one was blurred.


----------



## oz2124

My one day old square, swap the original lcd with negatif lcd of 5600fs's



Cheers,


----------



## mannal




----------



## fokemon

5600e

Hydromod + cr2025 battery mod


----------



## messyGarage

Hello everyone, this is mi very first post on WUS.
My GW-M5610, that I love so much. Photo was taken when it was fresh out of the box.
Cheers!


----------



## T. Wong

arriving next week from Slovenia, this nice DW5600c owned by Crater...

DW5600cmontage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## rybak

Have I showed them all already...?


----------



## MultiF100

messyGarage said:


> Hello everyone, this is mi very first post on WUS.
> My GW-M5610, that I love so much. Photo was taken when it was fresh out of the box.
> Cheers!


Buied this beauty yesterday! only with multiband 6


----------



## MultiF100

oz2124 said:


> My one day old square, swap the original lcd with negatif lcd of 5600fs's
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


looks amazing! My dream design. Nice neg. Display!


----------



## astertz

MultiF100`s white G5600 and my GB5600-1ER


----------



## GegeV2

Just sharing a piece I recently acquired

Good condition overall just needs some cleaning


----------



## JusticeG

Can't go wrong with a 5610!


----------



## mcnabbanov

negative display today at rock climbing


----------



## rjcm

kiwidj said:


> *G-Python *
> 
> View attachment 788572
> 
> 
> *DW-5600CF-8JF*
> 
> b-)


That is gorgeous! Can i find that? or is it modded?


----------



## rjcm

CanonMan said:


> 5600MS in new clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


What band is that? I love it!


----------



## T. Wong

DW5700C...
outside by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## CP94

I love a good square! I have 2 5600's, one in black and one in white.

These are pictures from a few days ago that I already had uploaded to photobucket.

My GLX-5600









And my personal favourite, my DW-5600E


----------



## T. Wong

My nice conditioned SPEED DW5600C from Nik in Slovenia...thanks! 
dw5600c speed montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Crater

Nice Thian, this classic certainly fits in this thread


----------



## Fookus

my waterworld casio GXW 5600 1JF

this is a great tool (with pre set tides; it also has a User function that is easy to tweek for local tides that are outside the pre set)

















On a local Dutch forum there is one for sale by the way! By WUS member CANDIDE, who suffers from WBD.....watch buying disease


----------



## volgofmr

GW-S5600-1JF







My first and best 5600.


----------



## tiha

GLX-5600-9 :-d










Actually it is GLX-5600-7 with yellow resin from GW-M5600A-9. Unfortunately this resin is not shiny so I'm not sure if is even GLX now ;-) The mod was inspired by forum member Rocat IIRC.
I also swapped the chrome buckle and yellow strap keeper to black versions from AMW-320B:


----------



## volgofmr

Don't forget red ones ! 







GW-M5630, 30th anniversary series.


----------



## schmidty321

Just found my own thread after 3 years after I started my watch hobby....wow time flies..any who I just got a gw-m5610 today for my second square!...thinking about a dw since there so cheap but I might let this one grow on me for a while


----------



## schmidty321

Unboxing pics


----------



## schmidty321

Love the feel of the strap


----------



## schmidty321

Caseback feels nice too


----------



## Crater

Today is a new watch - new square day and not just any square 

This morning I received a box from our member raceclawt, the square connoisseur  Surprised me with this beauty, ultimate square as some call it... the reissue of the original DW-5000c from 1983, this is the DW-5000-1 from 2001.



















It has interesting ''Indonesia'' made buckle, never seen that before on a g-shock. It's interesting where all the parts of g-shocks are made all around the Asia.










And the best part, shiny screwback with same ''look'' as the original. It even has the original caseback sticker on it, this square is practicaly a mint, everything in such good condition and the best part, bezel and strap can easily be replaced with modern parts, no worries here that bezel could ''crumble'' and no replacements left.










Many many thanks to our raceclawt, he knows me well and my g-shock needs


----------



## raceclawt

Crater said:


> Today is a new watch - new square day and not just any square
> 
> This morning I received a box from our member raceclawt, the square connoisseur  Surprised me with this beauty, ultimate square as some call it... the reissue of the original DW-5000c from 1983, this is the DW-5000-1 from 2001.


Glad it arrived to you without any issues!Enjoy it,Crater! b-) |>


----------



## mackie1001

First post here. I have a small collection of G-Shocks and just received this lovely thing today. My first 5xxx series and I love it!


----------



## windows95

GW-M5610BA-1JF.










GW-M5610MR-4ER (with extra bars).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CivicRydr

Family photo:


----------



## Bugra

I'm just getting into G-Shocks, sadly never even handled one yet. 

Been a mechanical guy so far but the squares are pulling me in! 

Does DW series wear bigger than GW series? 

I've read they have different sizes.


----------



## tiha

They are a bit bigger but it's hardly noticeable.


----------



## darkknight478

Is this to good to be true. $40 for this? Gonna pick this up locally, found it on CL. They sent me this picture. Stating hardly worn like new. No box or manual.


----------



## Crater

$40 is a great deal, if you like it, go for it.


----------



## Pipboy

darkknight478 said:


> Is this to good to be true. $40 for this? Gonna pick this up locally, found it on CL. They sent me this picture. Stating hardly worn like new. No box or manual.
> View attachment 5320690


I would jump on that if it were me! I've been trying to figure out which square I'm gonna start with, I wish it was that one for $40 GREAT deal if it's true. Get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipboy

mackie1001 said:


> First post here. I have a small collection of G-Shocks and just received this lovely thing today. My first 5xxx series and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5213986


That's beautiful which model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight478

Thanks! Yeah I'm gonna jump on it. I own the classic DW5600E-1V and other round G-Shocks. I don't own any atomic/solar G-Shocks. If legit, $40 is a great deal.



Crater said:


> $40 is a great deal, if you like it, go for it.





Pipboy said:


> I would jump on that if it were me! I've been trying to figure out which square I'm gonna start with, I wish it was that one for $40 GREAT deal if it's true. Get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Pipboy said:


> I've been trying to figure out which square I'm gonna start with
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The DW-5600E is always my recommendation for a first square. It's cheap enough that if you find out Squares are not to your liking, you're not out much money.

Let me edit this: The DW-5600E is a good place to start price wise if you live in the States. For some reason the DW-5600E is pretty pricey over in Europe. Over there I would start with the G-5600E or a GW-M5610.


----------



## aalin13

Bugra said:


> I'm just getting into G-Shocks, sadly never even handled one yet.
> 
> Been a mechanical guy so far but the squares are pulling me in!
> 
> Does DW series wear bigger than GW series?
> 
> I've read they have different sizes.


DW and GW-5000 have the same size. GW-M5610 and G-5600E are the same size. Former is a tad bigger, but not noticeable. Only real life impact is the bezel arent compatible


----------



## natural farmer

Just got my G-5600E and I love the looks of it!!! Its finish is so smooth and satin like, it has amazing build quality and the screen is very nice and clear! My Casio collection is growing, my new passion after vaporizers&#8230; :-d It's been 25+ years since I last wore a watch. I am working in water sports this summer and I needed a stopwatch and timer so I was back in the game...















First watch I bought for the job was a AE-1100W and it was nice but scratched badly very soon! Second one, after a little research around here and Sedi's comments, was a W-S200! While not a G and easily scratch-able as well, it had some more protection from the raised bezel than the AE-1100, louder sounds, much better chrono and was very very comfortable on the wrist! It's also a very attractive watch when up close that looks more expensive than it really is! And the buttons really are a pleasure to press! I just can't stop pressing them!









The G-5600E is of much better quality of course but not as comfortable on the wrist as the W-S200, it can hardly wake me up with it's tiny sound and the buttons need some more pressure to activate which is what I wanted really for the job so the timer doesn't stop accidentally.















I am thinking of using the G-5600E as my everyday beater watch when the conditions are harsh, the W-S200 as my wake-up watch and for running, the AE-1100 for back-up or lending it to anyone in need and my old Timex Camper will likely stay in a drawer :-d.

I also found out that one of my first watches, a Casio SS diver that my father gave to me when I was younger (now without a battery and strap and in a drawer somewhere at my mother's house) is actually a rare and collectible MD-703 which I will get into action in a month or so when I visit my mom and proudly wear every other day when not in need of an alarm or timer!!! :-! I will probably equip it with a Zulu or Nato strap which looks awesome I think! b-)









I love getting back to watches after so many years with phones and smartphones. I guess burning my iPhone in the sea was not so bad after all! ;-)

Thanks everyone in this great forum for your input and passion for watches!!!:-!

Next stop is the mighty RANGEMAN!!!


----------



## Pipboy

Rocat said:


> The DW-5600E is always my recommendation for a first square. It's cheap enough that if you find out Squares are not to your liking, you're not out much money.
> 
> Let me edit this: The DW-5600E is a good place to start price wise if you live in the States. For some reason the DW-5600E is pretty pricey over in Europe. Over there I would start with the G-5600E or a GW-M5610.


Calendar only goes to 2039 though.. That bothers me haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LankyOrangutan

Pipboy said:


> Calendar only goes to 2039 though.. That bothers me haha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's only for the older modules (1545 I think?), the newer 3229 ones go to 2099.


----------



## Pipboy

LankyOrangutan said:


> That's only for the older modules (1545 I think?), the newer 3229 ones go to 2099.


The desired entry-level square for me DW5600E-1V seems to have the 1545 module. At least that what I'm seeming on Casio's site. I could double-down and go for a GW-M5610 or maybe the Black and Blue series M5610. Those seem to have calendars to 2099 but they are more than I wanted to spend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LankyOrangutan

Pipboy said:


> The desired entry-level square for me DW5600E-1V seems to have the 1545 module. At least that what I'm seeming on Casio's site. I could double-down and go for a GW-M5610 or maybe the Black and Blue series M5610. Those seem to have calendars to 2099 but they are more than I wanted to spend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Casio site isn't always right for some reason. The newer DW-5600e's have the 3229 module, and have for like 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## Pipboy

LankyOrangutan said:


> Casio site isn't always right for some reason. The newer DW-5600e's have the 3229 module, and have for like 3 or 4 years now.


OK thank you for verifying that for me.. I probably will just get the 45 dollar square first to see if I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southpaw1925

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra

Just received this after parcelforce charging me half price of the watch as customs and handling.

It sits really well on my 6.5 inch wrist.

I'm used to a slim watch but this didn't feel bulky at all - I've been wearing a Nomos Club daily for past 9 months and poor watch took some beating. It was time to give it a bit rest.

Screen is legible enough in light conditions and in dark there is auto EL which works fine.

I think its 2-3 mm shorter than DW series which means a lot of you have small wrists. This looks like perfect fit for a small wrists.

Great watch overall.


----------



## Kurokaze - shura no ken

Got this DW-5600C restored a while back, now I find myself seriously considering the GW-5000. Officially sucked into squares.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Kurokaze - shura no ken

spdu4ia said:


>


Wow, the basic 5600E looks awesome with bullbars. Are these from Jaysandkays (ebay)?


----------



## Choppers

My GW-M5600BC was my daily beater for years but started resetting itself, it's only about 4yrs old and the battery indicator is still on H, does anyone have any ideas why it could be doing this ??


----------



## spdu4ia

Kurokaze - shura no ken said:


> Wow, the basic 5600E looks awesome with bullbars. Are these from Jaysandkays (ebay)?


They are from eBay don't remember the seller . Thanks


----------



## Watchphile

Choppers said:


> My GW-M5600BC was my daily beater for years but started resetting itself, it's only about 4yrs old and the battery indicator is still on H, does anyone have any ideas why it could be doing this ??


If the battery was kept at high during that time then it should last more than 4 yrs.

My CTL1616 lasted more than 12 yrs and when it needed replacing the display would blank out randomly despite the 'H' indicator.


----------



## VR16710

Pipboy said:


> The desired entry-level square for me DW5600E-1V seems to have the 1545 module. At least that what I'm seeming on Casio's site. I could double-down and go for a GW-M5610 or maybe the Black and Blue series M5610. Those seem to have calendars to 2099 but they are more than I wanted to spend.


I just took a gander at the Black and Blue series, nice looking! I almost wish I'd gotten that rather than my GWM-5610-1, though they are a bit pricier from what I saw. Unfortunately (for wearing watches), I have bigger wrists and my 5610 just doesn't fit well. It's wearable but nothing compared to my new G7710-C, which fits great. I really like the squares too, simple all digital display ...

I might have to relegate the 5610 to one of my sons, shame, though I'm sure they'd love it. Besides, it gives me an excuse to shop for another one, that is once my 7900 arrives  Wonder if I should have gotten that in white rather than blue?


----------



## GG Killshock

Some GREAT 5600's in here!


----------



## CollinStCowboy

Between the DW5600E-1VQ and DW5600EG-9VS which is the original Casio 5600? 

Im trying to build a watch collection of really iconic pieces and am not sure myself.


----------



## Jasabor

CollinStCowboy said:


> Between the DW5600E-1VQ and DW5600EG-9VS which is the original Casio 5600?
> 
> Im trying to build a watch collection of really iconic pieces and am not sure myself.


The 5600E-1 comes close to the 5600C design. But the 5600EG-9 comes close to the 5600C goldtone design. The 5600E is the best choice,i think.


----------



## afterdarksg

It follows a heritage design so obviously carries over the old design misgivings tiny buttons and little bleeps. But for the story, a great pick-up and a must-own. 



natural farmer said:


> Just got my G-5600E and I love the looks of it!!! Its finish is so smooth and satin like, it has amazing build quality and the screen is very nice and clear! My Casio collection is growing, my new passion after vaporizers&#8230; :-d It's been 25+ years since I last wore a watch. I am working in water sports this summer and I needed a stopwatch and timer so I was back in the game...
> 
> View attachment 5328282
> View attachment 5328442
> 
> 
> First watch I bought for the job was a AE-1100W and it was nice but scratched badly very soon! Second one, after a little research around here and Sedi's comments, was a W-S200! While not a G and easily scratch-able as well, it had some more protection from the raised bezel than the AE-1100, louder sounds, much better chrono and was very very comfortable on the wrist! It's also a very attractive watch when up close that looks more expensive than it really is! And the buttons really are a pleasure to press! I just can't stop pressing them!
> 
> View attachment 5328306
> 
> 
> The G-5600E is of much better quality of course but not as comfortable on the wrist as the W-S200, it can hardly wake me up with it's tiny sound and the buttons need some more pressure to activate which is what I wanted really for the job so the timer doesn't stop accidentally.
> 
> View attachment 5328338
> View attachment 5328450
> 
> 
> I am thinking of using the G-5600E as my everyday beater watch when the conditions are harsh, the W-S200 as my wake-up watch and for running, the AE-1100 for back-up or lending it to anyone in need and my old Timex Camper will likely stay in a drawer :-d.
> 
> I also found out that one of my first watches, a Casio SS diver that my father gave to me when I was younger (now without a battery and strap and in a drawer somewhere at my mother's house) is actually a rare and collectible MD-703 which I will get into action in a month or so when I visit my mom and proudly wear every other day when not in need of an alarm or timer!!! :-! I will probably equip it with a Zulu or Nato strap which looks awesome I think! b-)
> 
> View attachment 5328410
> 
> 
> I love getting back to watches after so many years with phones and smartphones. I guess burning my iPhone in the sea was not so bad after all! ;-)
> 
> Thanks everyone in this great forum for your input and passion for watches!!!:-!
> 
> Next stop is the mighty RANGEMAN!!!


----------



## ky3mikael

My favorite G-Shock! 
DW-5600VT-1T modified with a red 1545 module.


----------



## squarehunter

my custom dw-5600sl-7er
what do you guys think!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robble26

squarehunter said:


> my custom dw-5600sl-7er
> what do you guys think!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its really stealthy!


----------



## squarehunter

Robble26 said:


> Its really stealthy!











pardon my previous post! newbie here 

managed to dye from white to tangerine color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato

^That actually looks great! Been itching for a stealth square...


----------



## tsttm

Hello- new to forums...

I couldn't find this answer- do any of the 5600 series (for ex 5610 solar..or any of the 5600 squares) have an option to vibrate for alarms/timers instead than audible notification only?

Thank you.


----------



## Chempop

Just received a G-5600CC-3 with a fully drained battery. It's on my window sill, cloudy until friday 
I should have just ordered a battery while I was waiting for it to arrive.

[EDIT] Holy cow!!! Only an hour later and the display has turned on, I am very happy!


----------



## gianfrancoteh

GG Killshock said:


> Some GREAT 5600's in here!


What is this model?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

gianfrancoteh said:


> What is this model?


That's a GW-056. The waveceptor version of G056. I didn't know it exists until seeing it in Yankeexpress's recent post of his collection, https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/show...ollection-few-mine-25188-16.html#post21380138 The biggest difference is the GW version doesn't have the circular eye candy thing at 6 o'clock.


----------



## Jasabor

tsttm said:


> Hello- new to forums...
> 
> I couldn't find this answer- do any of the 5600 series (for ex 5610 solar..or any of the 5600 squares) have an option to vibrate for alarms/timers instead than audible notification only?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes the GB-5600 series do have a vibrator/vibe alarm. Also has Bleutooth capability.


----------



## Chempop

Is there a thread or section to post things spotted for sale? Saw this DW5030C-1CR on ebay for a good price and figured someone would want to scoop it up!
Casio G Shock DW5030C 1CR 30th Ann "Project Team Tough" Excellent Cond | eBay


----------



## Ash1979

Reporting my new DW-5600EG


----------



## Chempop

^Congrats Ash1979, the EG is very classy!

Small update on my G-5600CC-3, I took it out for a run yesterday to get some battery charging, still not on 'H' yet but getting there (hopefully). I'm still not entirely sold on the module, but several of my earlier concerns with the watch from few posts back (strap size and firmness, glossy feeling resin, display readability), all three issues are cast aside now. The watch stays perfect on my wrist while running, I don't even feel it! It's got one of those 6900 style bands (I'm assuming they are interchangeable the 5600's and 6900's), at first I didn't like it but it's growing on me. As far as the neon green background and positive LCD, VERY readable in daylight, whew, was worried about that. It was an impulse bid but I'm happy with the purchase. Very reptilian looking, and matches my sneakers (not planned).


----------



## Chainsaw

DW-5600E. I love it, but am considering getting another 5600/5000 model with tough solar


----------



## kalibur

DW-5600EG. Love the yellow accents.

View attachment 5781258


----------



## Rallyfan13

Cleaned mine today. Motor oil, dirt, seawater that left salt, grime, grease etc. The watch itself was of course fine -- it just got too grimy for me to wear.

So I cleaned it. Correctly. Tapped until the sand was off, wiped off most dirt, and washed it with the laundry. Sorted laundry and put it in the washer with the darks. 

Babying a G is an insult to the spirit of the G concept IMO. I won't be "that guy." 

If your JLC or AP diver is tough, go for it.


----------



## Chempop

A very strange thing, these seem to be appearing regularly in the mail... has science found a cure yet?

Todays bounty was actually a gift to me from someone on vacation in Japan, I asked for a black square, I could not be happier!










My first negative display and the composite bracelet is just fantastic.


----------



## Frospike38

Negative display mod soon to come

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

First day with the composite bracelet, it is very comfortable, far exceeding my expectations. My new GW-M5610BC-1JF is a great watch, though part of me wonders if I’ll adjust to the negative display. I can always swap the band or module if I need to, squares sure like to multiply.


----------



## Frospike38

Chempop said:


> First day with the composite bracelet, it is very comfortable, far exceeding my expectations. My new GW-M5610BC-1JF is a great watch, though part of me wonders if I'll adjust to the negative display. I can always swap the band or module if I need to, squares sure like to multiply.


Can you post a front view pic of the negative display? And possibly another pic with the backlight on? Just for personal reference because I'm kinda liking my square as is, without the negative display. And you might be able to take off the negative display film and install a regular film that's not negative.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Keep in mind our modules are different, the DW-5600E style (yours), and my GW-M5610 style. I'm not sure if this will accurately reflect how yours would look modded with a film. The main thing I've noticed is that the lighting conditions will make more of an impact on readability with the negative displays (and some positive ones too like my green G-5600CC-3). Not all negative displays look the same, some are downright frustrating to make out.

These aren't my pics, since I have dim lighting in my apartment, but it should give you the idea:








and with backlight (Tretton's pic, hope he doesn't mind)


----------



## gianfrancoteh

Just received my recent acquired GW-S5600... used unit but in v good condition... 








Compare to DW5000ST n DW5030C






















I found the strap for S5600 is longer... but v comfortable! Love it so much!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Those three are awesome, but after having steel screwbacks, how does it feel going back to titanium caseback? Still not sure how I feel on glossy black, but the dial on the GWS is one of the best looking imho.

I decided to swap the bands on my GW-5000 and GW-M5610BC, I felt the flimsy resin band on the 5000 didn't match the hefty weight of the screwback steel case very well, now it weighs a ton but feels perfectly balanced. The 5610 now will be my daily beater, it's super lightweight and pretty stealthy. Love the negative backlight, although the 'auto-EL' function doesn't work consistently, oh well nothing is perfect huh.


----------



## fcasoli

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5610


----------



## Chempop

Desperately trying to resist another square, but I’ve realized something terrible. I don’t have a standard DW-5600 (3229) style module yet. Hard to compare my others when I don’t have the bare essentials, is it not? Tempted on Rocat’s DW5600P-9, but I’m not sure the white resin case will bother me (kinda a bummer since the red ver has a black case). Also considered pulling the trigger on a DW-5025B a few times now, but I have a feeling the readability on the neg display will leave me wishing I’d gone for the mirrored ‘smokey grey’ or w/e it’s called.Anyway, I am patiently waiting for pacparts to restock some bezels and straps so I can get a feel for customizing what I have already. Will need to buy a good quality size ‘0’ philips head, wondering if I should get a whole set of tiny screwdrivers, or if the ZERO or ’00” is all I’ll need? 

So far:
G-5600CC-3 - wear for jogging
GW-M5610BC w resin GW-5000 band - wear for work
GW-5000 w/composite bracelet - wear around house 
DW-56RTB - wear at nights


----------



## M1GZ

Chempop said:


> ^Congrats Ash1979, the EG is very classy!
> 
> Small update on my G-5600CC-3, I took it out for a run yesterday to get some battery charging, still not on 'H' yet but getting there (hopefully). I'm still not entirely sold on the module, but several of my earlier concerns with the watch from few posts back (strap size and firmness, glossy feeling resin, display readability), all three issues are cast aside now. The watch stays perfect on my wrist while running, I don't even feel it! It's got one of those 6900 style bands (I'm assuming they are interchangeable the 5600's and 6900's), at first I didn't like it but it's growing on me. As far as the neon green background and positive LCD, VERY readable in daylight, whew, was worried about that. It was an impulse bid but I'm happy with the purchase. Very reptilian looking, and matches my sneakers (not planned).


I assume this was the one that recently sold on eBay


----------



## gianfrancoteh

Chempop said:


> Those three are awesome, but after having steel screwbacks, how does it feel going back to titanium caseback? Still not sure how I feel on glossy black, but the dial on the GWS is one of the best looking imho.
> 
> I decided to swap the bands on my GW-5000 and GW-M5610BC, I felt the flimsy resin band on the 5000 didn't match the hefty weight of the screwback steel case very well, now it weighs a ton but feels perfectly balanced. The 5610 now will be my daily beater, it's super lightweight and pretty stealthy. Love the negative backlight, although the 'auto-EL' function doesn't work consistently, oh well nothing is perfect huh.


The weight is a bit different but is not significant for me. S5600 is light and comfortable, some time i almost forgot that i have a watch on my hand.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Count me in guys!!! Just bought this DW-056 from ebay. $45 and 20 for shipping. The wait begins now!


----------



## mackie1001

Looks like Dolph was a fan back in t'80s. (Pic taken from /r/OldSchoolCool on reddit).


----------



## PrestonK

My first one!


----------



## Frospike38

I've been debating now wether I want to actually turn my 5600e into a negative display. I like the east readability of it in its current state. The only reason I wanted to go with a negative display is because I liked the idea of the "all black" of the 5600ms. But now after reading about it, people say it's hard to read the display. I already have the negative film, but I'm waiting to hear some opinions/experiences. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frospike38

Went ahead and did the negative display mod just for the hell of it and it turned out awesome! I see what people were talking about when they said its sometimes hard to see in the day, especially with the sun out. But overall I think it's very legible and now I can use my led light more often if needed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Frospike38 said:


> Went ahead and did the negative display mod just for the hell of it and it turned out awesome! I see what people were talking about when they said its sometimes hard to see in the day, especially with the sun out. But overall I think it's very legible and now I can use my led light more often if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your negative lcd mod. I can appreciate and admire negative lcd displays. I do prefer positive lcd displays for their easier visibility. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frospike38

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Congratulations on your negative lcd mod. I can appreciate and admire negative lcd displays. I do prefer positive lcd displays for their easier visibility. Thanks for sharing.


No problem! I'm actually debating on buying another 5600 without the negative display because it's probably the simplest and easiest display to read! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1GZ

I'll start off by saying hi and that I am a big fan of the squares. Great looking at all the cool watches the folks on here have. 

I tried to post some pics of mine but I need to get my post count up before I can.


----------



## M1GZ

Lets give this another try

here is my collection.


----------



## Chempop

Wow, nice collection! I like the orange GW-M5610 and the all black DWD5600P a lot. The purple GLS5600 is very cool looking too.

Btw, to answer your question earlier, yes my green G-5600CC was purchased from ebay recently. An impulse bid to treat myself after running my first half-marathon.


----------



## bgomez

I only have one square G. My trusty DW-5600. I must admit that when I got this model, I have been wearing it more than any of my more expensive watches. I think there's something about its utilitarian design that really appeals to me.


----------



## svn

Hi, my name is Sven and I just found this forum because I was looking for my DW5600WC.

Some days ago I thought I lost it:







I bought it after the Fifa World Cup 2006 though I am not into football, but I found it very funny that some decided to use the a rotated version of the flag of Belgium instead our German flag for the black/white one :-d

Still in panic over the thought of having lost that one, I bought this one to reduce stress:








Because these two don't go with all of my shirts and sneakers:














and I am still looking for DW-5600 in pink or purple and green.


----------



## Frospike38

and I am still looking for DW-5600 in pink or purple and green.[/QUOTE]

Check the bay! I was watching a green 5600 on the bay and it sold for about $30 with box and paperwork. I also saw a pink one, but I think it was a baby g shock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Welcome to the forum *svn, *nice collection of squares! Is that black one an anniversary edition?

For pink and green 5600s...
Lovers Collection is the only pink 5600 I know of. You can probably get the unique glass, band, backplate, and bezel from pacparts, though it may take time for them to special order it. Then you'd just need a donor module to put inside. Casio DW5600LR-4 Parts and Accessories










crazy backplate:










There are several green 5600s, the G-5600CC-3/GW-M5610CC-3 both have a dark sparkling metallic green resin with very bright lime green LCD.










then the bigger brother DW-56RTB, very rare though one just sold on ebay.










Good luck!


----------



## TedDotCom

Here's a curious one...

Got this rare find off eBay.

It's a very rare DW5600SL-1 "Real Toughness Shock The World 2015 In Japan" DW5600SL-1. I couldn't find anything about this G-Shock on the net. My guess is it was only given to participants of the "G-Shock Shock The World" event and never sold to the public, and no one really took a photo of it, until now.

http://g-shock.jp/rt/

I guess no one wanted to buy it because the seller was new and had absolutely no feedback at all. Even at a quite reasonable price, no one wanted to risk it. Found out he lived locally so I took a chance and bought it. His PayPal account had problems too...but to cut a long story short, all's well that ends well. ??



















Good thing I held back getting the DW5600SL-1 months ago!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svn

Frospike38 said:


> Check the bay!


I do, but apparently Germans don't like colorful 5600's and the rest doesn't always ship to Europe...



Chempop said:


> Is that black one an anniversary edition?


It's the Spike Lee Edition. I am not much into his movies, but I wanted at least one screw back. 
Thanks for the pacparts link!

While reading this forum I learned about Rit Dye, so I will give it a try. A white D5600P was on sale this weekend, so it is going to get some colors soon


----------



## svn

svn said:


> While reading this forum I learned about Rit Dye, so I will give it a try. A white D5600P was on sale this weekend, so it is going to get some colors soon


Correction: two DW-D5600P-7er! 
Had these two in the mail today, some Rit Dye from the UK is on its way, too (one protector is now part of my turquoise GLX-5600).


----------



## Chempop

^Congrats, looking forward to seeing the dye-job on one of those DWDs.

Does anyone own the DW5000ML (red LCD) anniversary edition? I'm thinking of buying one, wondering what they are worth. Seems like a hard to find model, but thankfully I'm persistent ;-)

[edit] I got outbid 
Between proxy fees, store tax, paypal fees, and shipping, I think Im' out of the race for this one.

http://page18.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/w130677104


----------



## M1GZ

svn said:


> Correction: two DW-D5600P-7er!
> Had these two in the mail today, some Rit Dye from the UK is on its way, too (one protector is now part of my turquoise GLX-5600).
> View attachment 6037273


Whats the Rit Die trick ?


----------



## Jeff_C

Silver and gold... silver and gold.


----------



## Chempop

Here is my happy little family :-d


----------



## svn

M1GZ said:


> Whats the Rit Die trick ?


The trick it to try dying  At least I tried to dye 3 white DW-D5600P into something else, not always with the expected (or wished for) outcome, but still I like it:







It is pretty obvious that I need two more for a pyramid. I have a green DW-56RTB incoming and I am hunting for a pink GLS-5500


----------



## sub40

Here's my GB-5600; 6 inch wrist. Some bonus pics with Seiko SKX013.


----------



## Dwsjr50

My new to me gwm5610r-1jf received today.  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

I'm going to attempt a 5600C restoration. Won an auction for what I think'll make a decent project and ordered repro resin from watches.br.
Wanting 1 vintage in my collection, I thought I'd try going for a 5200 which seemed to have a slightly better module, but they were selling for more than I wanted to spend so I settled on the more common 5600C. Hopefully I can convert my hand drill into a makeshift polisher and figure out how to best get the steel into a shiny rust free state, I'm pretty clueless but it'll make for a fun learning experience.


----------



## romseyman

Just arrived. This will be my wifes one.


----------



## M1GZ

romseyman said:


> Just arrived. This will be my wifes one.


Nice where did you order from ?


----------



## romseyman

On Rakuten, not yet too many though.


----------



## Spuggs

My humble collection. 







I really love the GWM5610 and the DWD5600P's. Aw heck. I love em' all.

I just noticed the time is off on 3. It's because I set a watch a little ahead so I'm never late. Now I have to correct that.


----------



## Chempop

Outstanding group shot Spuggs! I don't have a DWD yet.. or any w/tide&moon.
You have to admit, the LCD on that red DW5600P is the clearest of the bunch (though I wonder how close the positive DWD comes).


----------



## Spuggs

Chempop, thanks. I agree, the DW5600P is a pretty damn fantastic watch. However, the DWD's are unbelievably crisp. I will have to post pictures of the DW & the DWD side by side. In fact, the only reason I bought the blacked out DWD was because of the clarity of the grey one. I just wish the grey didn't have the turquoise around the LCD. I'd probably wear it more. I'm looking at my negative DWD right now. Man alive. It is so MUCH CLEARER than my GWM5610.

You planning on getting a GLX? I haven't seen one in hand yet. I'm really considering one though. Maybe the green or jelly blue.


----------



## Spuggs

There you have it. The one thing I notice with the DW is that the background of the LDC is brighter than my other positive 5600's. The DWD is so crop it's become a fave. Casio really needs to expand this line.


----------



## Chempop

Ahhh sweet, I'm not sure if I prefer the size of the standard DW or the size of the GWM/G-5600/DWD. One thing for certain the recessed adjust button on the DW drives me nuts, I really need to order some of the 2/4/8 o-buttons to replace the shorty. Nice comparison shot.. but... my main appreciation for the DW5600P is how crisp the viewable angle is, unlike the solar/atomic LCDs which garble, the DWP stays rather clean and readable from even the most extreme angles. Would you say the digit graphics stay as sharp on the DWD? 

I almost bought a GLX a few times (and people say the LCD is SUPER crisp, less so on the GWX/GRX, no surprise), I'm a bargain hunter so if I see a GLX for approx $20 in good condition I may spring.


----------



## Spuggs

Chem, I spent some time looking at the DW & DWD from various angles and dang. The DW is sharp from a wider angle but only by just a little. I thick I'd wear the DW more if it were not red. Maybe if I swapped the bezel/strap for something more neutral.

I for one am busting for a GLX. I don't need the tide graph but the lunar cycle would be nice.


----------



## Schwizzle

Just got a Rescue Orange!


----------



## TedDotCom

A new square G for a new day...


















GLX-5600F-2DR


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

My 5600 collection.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Fujoor said:


> View attachment 6334818
> 
> 
> My 5600 collection.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Wow, beautiful KG3! 
I myself have been hunting for a G5600KG-3, any pointers please feel free to post in my WTB thread here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-casio-g-shock-g-5600kg-3-a-2681138.html


----------



## Spuggs

Dang. Thanks Ted. Now I really want one of those. That LCD looks really nice. Maybe in the new year. Mmmmmm


----------



## Bdk

Just got this today DWD5600P

Removed the Bull Bars and swapped the bracelet (I think I like it more than my GW-5000 ) I'm serious is that weird? )

I had the negative 5610 on bracelet loved the look but the visibility was just awful I could not stand it for more than a week and sold it. This negative display is A LOT better I would say almost 100% better...


----------



## Bdk

And I just want to add this forum has turned me into a G-shock geek and has not been good for my finances.(3 G-shock's in one month one of them the GW-5000). I hate you all! )


----------



## Spuggs

Bdk
NICE!
I've been planning on doing the same thing largely for the same reasons. I concur, the 5610 is a real B*&@h to see unless it's at just the right angle. The DWD really does have one of the sharpest negative's I've ever seen. Love solar, love atomic but what good is it if I have to stand on an apple box on one foot, with my head cocked to the right & my left arm just right to see the LCD.

Yeah. Your mod looks fantastic. All class.

Hey, anyone hydro mod'd a 5610 negative? Did the display become noticeably sharper? I'm considering it.


----------



## Bdk

Spuggs said:


> Bdk
> NICE!
> I've been planning on doing the same thing largely for the same reasons. I concur, the 5610 is a real B*&@h to see unless it's at just the right angle. The DWD really does have one of the sharpest negative's I've ever seen. Love solar, love atomic but what good is it if I have to stand on an apple box on one foot, with my head cocked to the right & my left arm just right to see the LCD.
> 
> Yeah. Your mod looks fantastic. All class.
> 
> Hey, anyone hydro mod'd a 5610 negative? Did the display become noticeably sharper? I'm considering it.


Yeah It's still my favorite look the negative 5610 and I thought I will get used to it but I remember I got so frustrated with it because of the low visibility that I almost smashed it and it put me off negative display watches lucky I've found the DWD5600P


----------



## Fujoor

bbsrailfan said:


> Wow, beautiful KG3!
> I myself have been hunting for a G5600KG-3, any pointers please feel free to post in my WTB thread here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-casio-g-shock-g-5600kg-3-a-2681138.html


Actually bought it of a great guy here at the forum. Found it while randomly googling for it. Keep looking bud 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

The first 5600 watch I owned was a solar one with no 24 countdown timer. How can you have a watch with no 24 countdown timer? My guess, and just a guess. The solar 5600s aren't strong enough to operate and operation for longer than 24 hrs in some situations, because my Riseman and my 6900 solar can't calibrate the time when I use the 24 countdown timer.


----------



## kmbijit

Fujoor said:


> Actually bought it of a great guy here at the forum. Found it while randomly googling for it. Keep looking bud
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Oh wow...I am still hunting. Meanwhile, I do find the DWD5600P equally great, probably better...but I do find it bit overpriced than what I am willing to pay for a basic square. A D5600P starts at $130 shipped to my country, and for that price, I have quite a few better choices locally.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Right now these are the only G-Shocks I own.


----------



## seikomd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milloncobra

Got one fresh today😊 very happy with it! 

















Grtz:Wesley


----------



## Chempop

My preciouses...










Will probably need another bracelet down the line and have to redo the blue tinted LCD on the 56-RTB (It's currently between the bezel and glass, would prefer it under the glass). I might even revert it back to the white resin and 'band-aid'-band. I have some stuff from pacparts ordered, and the chartreuse resin from a 5610MD on the way, so more customizing is on the horizon!


----------



## limatime

My 2 squares! I need to sync the seconds...


----------



## jay_dub

Chempop said:


> Ahhh sweet, I'm not sure if I prefer the size of the standard DW or the size of the GWM/G-5600/DWD. One thing for certain the recessed adjust button on the DW drives me nuts, I really need to order some of the 2/4/8 o-buttons to replace the shorty. Nice comparison shot.. but... my main appreciation for the DW5600P is how crisp the viewable angle is, unlike the solar/atomic LCDs which garble, the DWP stays rather clean and readable from even the most extreme angles. Would you say the digit graphics stay as sharp on the DWD?
> 
> I almost bought a GLX a few times (and people say the LCD is SUPER crisp, less so on the GWX/GRX, no surprise), I'm a bargain hunter so if I see a GLX for approx $20 in good condition I may spring.


Are the gwm/g/dwd the same size? I am trying to find a comparison but I can't seem to get a good one.

Also, what are the 2/4/8 o-buttons? I had a dw and didn't care for how hard it is to get my (relatively small) fingers over the buttons. My GW-S5600 is kinda hard to press, too.


----------



## Chempop

GWM56XX and G5600 are the same size, almost positive DWD is the same, but I don't own one so can't say with 100% confidence. 

2/4/8 buttons are B/C/D, as in top right, bottom left, bottom right. "A" button = 10 o'clock placement, that's the recessed one on the standard DW5600 line, but the buttons are all the same length on the GWM/G/GWS/GWJ/DWD/GLX.. etc.


----------



## Tj baba

Hey guys I'm looking for a watch with following features

G shock
Square 
Black
Solar
Tide and moon 

Which watch has these features? Thanks


----------



## Chempop

GWX-5600 and GLX-5600 are probably your best bets. If you don't like the colored text on the resin, or the glossy finish, you could easily swap them for matte black for around +$20.


----------



## Tj baba

I ordered the gwx5600 today! It will look like this


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Tj baba said:


> I ordered the gwx5600 today! It will look like this


Congratulations. It's a very nice G-Shock/G-Lide. Mine says, "Hi and Happy New Year."


----------



## ricardomfs

Got this one, in the last day of the year, quite cool indeed! 

Gw-m5610th


----------



## seikomd

@ricardo - that TH is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardomfs

seikomd said:


> @ricardo - that TH is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need one


----------



## Tj baba

@excalibur1 thanks it came in the mail today! I also ordered a zulu 5 ring strap and adapters and a all matte black front bezel! I hope it all fits and goes together!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Tj baba said:


> @excalibur1 thanks it came in the mail today! I also ordered a zulu 5 ring strap and adapters and a all matte black front bezel! I hope it all fits and goes together!


Enjoy your GWX5600-1JF and wear it in good health. Post some pics when you get it all modded.


----------



## arboon

my collection... also have a DW-5600MS-1...


----------



## Heavens-Night

Im interested in the 5600 series.

I am specifically thinking of the GW-M5610-1ER.

I have 2 questions, if anyone can advise;

1) are the buttons easily pressed by accident?

2) would this watch be suitable for a 21cm wrist? - I ask this because I have a Casio W-86-1VQES (which looks a bit similar to this watch) and I had to wear it on the 2nd from last strap hole, and in my opinion it looks too small on my wrist, like a kids watch. Would have to wear this watch on the 2nd from last strap hole also?

3) what is the backlight like on the GW-M5610-1ER ?


many thanks


----------



## steelersfanVA

My first 5600.. I was a little hesitant regarding the size ( I'm use to xl g-shocks) but this one has grown on me. I might have to get a few more.









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## Chempop

Nice one, very festive!


----------



## AMPM

JoseCanseco: pretty collection ( especially Casio DW-5600C-1V )!


----------



## kaj

I own one and love it!!  Not usually a fan of digital watches, but this is really a cool one.

I even reviewed it on my blog - G-Shock DW-5600E Unboxing and Review - TheWatchFace

Best regards,
Karl


----------



## robesauer

I have some square g's. Only for collection. Nothing more.
View attachment 6652706

View attachment 6652754


----------



## Chempop

Finished long button mod on my 5600P (black), and 5600E (yellow). Now I can use the adjust button without putting a fingernail dent in the bezel.


----------



## Chempop

Not trying to confuse anyone because the resin colors are usually the reverse. Not the greatest pic, I know, but I do think it shows the difference in LCDs (both modules are 3229)










DW-5600P (left side) -nice dark digits on a clean background, just stunning. The positive display 'P' is drastically superior in visibility. For an extra $25 I'd say go for it, plus it comes with bullbars. Keep in mind the yellow one has a white case center, but the red one is housed in a black case.

DW-5600E (right side) - slightly foggier digits on a kinda gritty background. I know how popular the 'E' is, especially for it's availability - on sale or not a great bargain!


----------



## Linedw

My g-5600kg and beater dw-5600e









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohS-G

Chempop said:


> Not trying to confuse anyone because the resin colors are usually the reverse. Not the greatest pic, I know, but I do think it shows the difference in LCDs (both modules are 3229)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW-5600P (left side) -nice dark digits on a clean background, just stunning. The positive display 'P' is drastically superior in visibility. For an extra $25 I'd say go for it, plus it comes with bullbars. Keep in mind the yellow one has a white case center, but the red one is housed in a black case.
> 
> DW-5600E (right side) - slightly foggier digits on a kinda gritty background. I know how popular the 'E' is, especially for it's availability - on sale or not a great bargain!


Wow! The clarity of the dw5600p is amazing. Thx for posting pics


----------



## robesauer

I have some square g's. Only for collection. Nothing more. (now i wil try to put the photos


----------



## robcala

Modded 5600 one of my favourites.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robcala

Rare fox fire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared17

I have GWX 5600C-7DR, replace the bezel & band with DW 5600VT-7T, the picture still loading.....


----------



## StufflerMike

Jared17 said:


> I have GWX 5600C-7DR, replace the bezel & band with DW 5600VT-7T, the picture still loading.....


Welcome on Watchuseek. You can't upload your pic directly due to your low post count. Use a photo host and link to (photobucket, instagram, tinypic).


----------



## dantan

Sorry about the poor quality photos; my iPhone 6 Plus' image stabilisation seems to be malfunctioning. D'oh! Just received my new Casio DW-5600E yesterday.


----------



## fokemon




----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

Mod










Sent from my ASUS_Z00ED using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod

I'm about to pull the trigger on a G-5600 in the next few days I think. Really starting to dig the look. I really thought I wanted a negative display, but now I'm not sure. It looks cool, but I'm actually buying this watch for practicality over looks (although I do love it) and worry that the negative display will annoy me. 
I have a GA-100 and a G100 which both have negative displays and I find them hard to read, but they are both small screens. I pulled apart my old F108 and flipped the polarizing film to negative to see what I think, and I'm still not sure. This is the main reason I'm looking for a model with auto EL to combat that problem with low light/night time. I hate having to manually press the button just to check the time. 

I've never been in to digital very much, but my tastes and needs are changing, and I find myself timing a lot of things nowadays so I hope this satisfies my needs! If so I'll be flipping my GA100 as it's simply too big for my wrists

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod

Bought. On it's way. I'll post when it arrives. 
Couldn't help myself and bought a non genuine blue strap as well. Planning to swap the keeper and buckle from the genuine strap for something different. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyfan13

That'll be an interesting combo congrats.


----------



## Pappa

My GW-M5600BC I bought in 2009, still going strong and always on full power


----------



## Pappa

Oh great it's upside down and i can't edit it


----------



## sledgod

I think I'm a little obsessed with this. I haven't even got it yet, but all I keep thinking is....
If I could only have ONE watch,I think this would be it . Theoretically has everything you could require in a watch realistically. And small and comfortable to boot, light, tough.... Gee I hope I actually like it when I get it haha. 
I also went through EVERY SINGLE POST BACKWARDS in this thread. I've never done that. 
I want to enjoy my weekend, but hurry up Monday!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod

Got it. Unsure so far lol. 
Keep you posted 
Definitely comfortable. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

sledgod said:


> Got it. Unsure so far lol.
> Keep you posted
> Definitely comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


You can never go wrong with a square... Do share pics!!!


----------



## kcohS-G

sledgod said:


> Got it. Unsure so far lol.
> Keep you posted
> Definitely comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


We have opposite feelings lol...

I got 2nd thoughts after i ordered my g5600e. I even thought about cancelling my order. I just pushed through with the purchase because The price was a bargain when i purchased it.

but when it arrived and upon opening the box, WHAM! it was love at first sight  ))

Btw to stay on topic, here's my 2 squares lounging inside their box within a box ))


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

kcohS-G said:


> We have opposite feelings lol...
> 
> I got 2nd thoughts after i ordered my g5600e. I even thought about cancelling my order. I just pushed through with the purchase because The price was a bargain when i purchased it.
> 
> but when it arrived and upon opening the box, WHAM! it was love at first sight  ))
> 
> Btw to stay on topic, here's my 2 squares lounging inside their box within a box ))


The sight of this wants me to buy me a g5600e.. Dont really dig the dw5600e because looks so basic..but with the g5600e ill get the classic look and the modern feat. And world time yeah!

hawlrite!


----------



## kcohS-G

BeaVis PaLigis said:


> The sight of this wants me to buy me a g5600e.. Dont really dig the dw5600e because looks so basic..but with the g5600e ill get the classic look and the modern feat. And world time yeah!
> 
> hawlrite!


you should definitely get it. Pictures dont do it justice. Its much nicer in real life


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

kcohS-G said:


> you should definitely get it. Pictures dont do it justice. Its much nicer in real life


Yup i know.. Held few of that before but ending not to get one for myself, been loging for mb6's and negatives before.. And now i am looking for that again..hahaha .missed chances.. 😭

hawlrite!


----------



## kcohS-G

BeaVis PaLigis said:


> Yup i know.. Held few of that before but ending not to get one for myself, been loging for mb6's and negatives before.. And now i am looking for that again..hahaha .missed chances.. 
> 
> hawlrite!


i got lucky i got mine for sub $60 bnib. Amazon has it for $99 now.


----------



## William

Some info from the experts please.
I just bought and flipped a GW 9300 Mudman. It was too large and thick for my 6.5" wrist. Also the strap tail was, IMO, too long for me.
Now looking to buy a 5600 series and have a few questions.
Is the strap somewhat shorter than the Mudman?
As I assume the upper right button is the light, is it hard to get at.
I want Atomic and Solar and like some of the color option such as the black and orange.
Thanks,

Bill


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

William said:


> Some info from the experts please.
> I just bought and flipped a GW 9300 Mudman. It was too large and thick for my 6.5" wrist. Also the strap tail was, IMO, too long for me.
> Now looking to buy a 5600 series and have a few questions.
> Is the strap somewhat shorter than the Mudman?
> As I assume the upper right button is the light, is it hard to get at.
> I want Atomic and Solar and like some of the color option such as the black and orange.
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


I have smaller wrist than you do. 5600 is fair enough I use the 5th or the 4th to the last hole in the strap to buckle my 5600 depends on the model though.in a gw9300 i use the 3rd to the last hole to buckle and pull the watch up my wrist to tune the fit since it sits high on the wrist and obstruct wrist mobility if it sits low to your joint. Hope you can follow to what am trying to explain here. Here is my gwx5600 buckled at the 4th to the last hole and the end of the band is just hanging out like that.









hawlrite!


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

And here it is how I wear my 9300..








Tail end..✌








And it sits bit higher on the wrist to do the trick and comfortable for wrist movement.








Fair enough not to block my hand when planting it. (Fair excuse) ?✌?


BeaVis PaLigis said:


> I have smaller wrist than you do. 5600 is fair enough I use the 5th or the 4th to the last hole in the strap to buckle my 5600 depends on the model though.in a gw9300 i use the 3rd to the last hole to buckle and pull the watch up my wrist to tune the fit since it sits high on the wrist and obstruct wrist mobility if it sits low to your joint. Hope you can follow to what am trying to explain here. Here is my gwx5600 buckled at the 4th to the last hole and the end of the band is just hanging out like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hawlrite!





William said:


> Some info from the experts please.
> I just bought and flipped a GW 9300 Mudman. It was too large and thick for my 6.5" wrist. Also the strap tail was, IMO, too long for me.
> Now looking to buy a 5600 series and have a few questions.
> Is the strap somewhat shorter than the Mudman?
> As I assume the upper right button is the light, is it hard to get at.
> I want Atomic and Solar and like some of the color option such as the black and orange.
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


hawlrite!


----------



## William

Looks like it will be a good fit.
Thank you very much for the pics.
Are the buttons easy to use. Mostly use the light and a stopwatch.


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

William said:


> Looks like it will be a good fit.
> Thank you very much for the pics.
> Are the buttons easy to use. Mostly use the light and a stopwatch.


If we have the same finger size.. Well its just fine i think..😅😅

hawlrite!


----------



## rudyr

Anyone know if there are hints or rumors of an STN display being added to the 5600 lineup. I love my 5610, but would flip it in a heartbeat if Casio would update this aspect of it.


----------



## Chempop

> STN display


I had to look it up.

_"As the name implies, Super Twisted Nematic LCD's have a twist that is greater than 90 but less than 360 degrees. Currently most STN displays are made with a twist between 180 and 240 degrees. The higher twist angles cause steeper threshold curves which put the on and off voltages closer together. The steeper thresholds allow multiplex rates greater than 32 to be achieved."

_ Still don't know what it means, but i assume it is better.


----------



## sledgod

Bad photos, but you get the idea.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Chempop said:


> I had to look it up.
> 
> _"As the name implies, Super Twisted Nematic LCD's have a twist that is greater than 90 but less than 360 degrees. Currently most STN displays are made with a twist between 180 and 240 degrees. The higher twist angles cause steeper threshold curves which put the on and off voltages closer together. The steeper thresholds allow multiplex rates greater than 32 to be achieved."
> 
> _ Still don't know what it means, but i assume it is better.


Which means what??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyr

rcorreale said:


> Which means what??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PRW-3000 has this update in the PRW-3100's; negative displays are WAY easier to read, and positive displays are legible at more angles and lighting conditions.


----------



## rcorreale

rudyr said:


> PRW-3000 has this update in the PRW-3100's; negative displays are WAY easier to read, and positive displays are legible at more angles and lighting conditions.


Ok, that I can understand, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod

Ok, so it seems I was going by an outdated guide to the g5600. Perhaps the "e" designation is a newer model? Mine is module 3160, and appears to me that one feature I specifically wanted is absent; the time isn't displayed in all modes, unless I'm missing something? 
A real shame. I also ignorantly assumed that the count down timer could be set for auto repeat (like my ga100). 
Not sure yet whether these two things will be deal breakers for me. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Has anyone tried a 6600/6900 band on their 5600? The ridges/grooves on the 6900 bands are bigger than the 5600s - would it help in giving a more rugged look to the 5600s? I didnt come across any threads where this has been done, though I came across several threads where people have tried the reverse (putting a 5600 band on a 6900) with good results.


----------



## kmbijit

Has anyone tried putting a DW6900 or a DW6600 strap on a 5600? I know 5600 straps have been used on 6900s several times but I didn't come across any posts where the reverse has been done. Visually, the both are similar but the 6900 straps have bigger ridges/grooves as compared to the 5600 strap - will it help the 5600 look more tough? Love to see if anyone has tried that mod?


----------



## Chempop

sledgod said:


> Ok, so it seems I was going by an outdated guide to the g5600. Perhaps the "e" designation is a newer model? Mine is module 3160, and appears to me that one feature I specifically wanted is absent; the time isn't displayed in all modes, unless I'm missing something?
> A real shame. I also ignorantly assumed that the count down timer could be set for auto repeat (like my ga100).


You probably mixed up the DW-5600E for the G-5600E. The DW-5600E is the battery model with current time in stopwatch and countdown timer (not while you set alarm though). It can also set the CDT to the specific second, and set the alarm to a specific day of the week or month or year, and has that auto-repeat feature. The G-5600E is a solar only (no atomic sync) version of the GE-M5610, so it doesn't have any of that stuff, but it does have the world times, 5 alarm, auto EL backlight, mute (for buttons), and solar recharging.


----------



## sledgod

Chempop said:


> You probably mixed up the DW-5600E for the G-5600E. The DW-5600E is the battery model with current time in stopwatch and countdown timer (not while you set alarm though). It can also set the CDT to the specific second, and set the alarm to a specific day of the week or month or year, and has that auto-repeat feature. The G-5600E is a solar only (no atomic sync) version of the GE-M5610, so it doesn't have any of that stuff, but it does have the world times, 5 alarm, auto EL backlight, mute (for buttons), and solar recharging.


I was using this as a guide



> *G-5600: *(module 2597) PRO's: Has Tough Solar technology. Accepts strap adaptors. Has a large countdown timer and stopwatch ( both 100 Hrs). Displays both day and date at the same time. The countdown timer can be set by scrolling up + or down -.* Current time remains visible in all modes except stopwatch.* Dual time. Auto EL. Has large digits. CON's: Does not have waveceptor technology. Is slightly smaller, thinner and lighter than the GW or DW.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/5600-models-compared-65908.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/65908?page=1

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod

Based on your reply, if that's all correct, I should definitely have gone with the much cheaper DW lol. 
Typical

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

The problem is there there are two different generation G-5600s, the older one is the module 2597 and the newer is the 3160. They have slightly different functionality.


----------



## sledgod

Yep, all good. I thought I'd looked closely enough, but apparently not. 

Don't suppose any Aus person would be interested in a swap for a DW5600?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrewh

I daily a dw5600bb doing carpentry
Such a tank 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

My first 5600


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

Chempop said:


> The problem is there there are two different generation G-5600s, the older one is the module 2597 and the newer is the 3160. They have slightly different functionality.


The 2957 is much closer to dw560p because it can display the current time on most modes, 3160 has the world time while the other dont have. I think thats the only thing that was not mentioned in the comparison of g5600 and g5600e..✌

hawlrite!


----------



## itsajobar

I changed battery on 5600e. Now watch doesn't make sound...Did I break something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkbbk

New to WUS, I have a G5600E and a PRG-110. Love it.


----------



## bkbbk

Maybe the contact spring is not in position?


----------



## Semseddin

Hi everyone,

Should i buy this watch for 100$ brand new ? How good/bad is it ?

gb-5600ab-1a
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/0DbMtlYUhCU/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## olandese83

Hi, here I am with my only 3 Squares.
I really love them, their charming 80 look and the overall simplicity.
In the picture GWM5610, DW5600BB and DW5600E. Hope to add soon some other square, maybe a Dw5600-P but still have to decide


----------



## c4rtman

I got my first Casio watch yesterday, model GW-M5600-1ER. Can't add images, how many posts I have to write here before?


----------



## schmidty321

I have a new 5600 on its way today!...pics will follow!


----------



## scufutz

itsajobar said:


> I changed battery on 5600e. Now watch doesn't make sound...Did I break something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hase a little spring somewhere on the back near ac holl
If you lose it make one and place it there 
Also dod you try to reset the watch?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

Thank you. I will try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William

Got my GW-M5610 yesterday and now see what I was missing. My first square. As I mentioned in previous post, I will likely be getting a GW 5000.


----------



## schmidty321

Here it is ...the good old dw5600e to go with my gwm5610... Can't forget where ya came from!


----------



## scufutz

GW-S5600 
I will to make some more great shots ! 









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Anyone have the orange screen JDM? Looks interesting


----------



## longfunny

I Just got this yesterday it's awesome G-Steel gst-s110


----------



## yvliew

What are the 4 stars about? I saw this in the Rescue Orange series as well. But could not find the significant of it.. Any ideas?



MikeCfromLI said:


> My first 5600


----------



## kcohS-G

longfunny said:


> I Just got this yesterday it's awesome G-Steel gst-s110
> View attachment 7172986


thats the roundest 5600 ive ever seen )) jk jk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

yvliew said:


> What are the 4 stars about? I saw this in the Rescue Orange series as well. But could not find the significant of it.. Any ideas?


4th in the kg3 series I believe


----------



## kcohS-G

OT: hey wus 5600 masters, why does pacparts say that the bezel of the dw5600e is now restricted?










Should we panic now? Or riot first? )) jk jk


----------



## Chempop

Whoa, that's weird. Can't imagine why they'd restrict that, other than wanting people to buy a whole new watch instead of a $7 part.


----------



## c4rtman

There's couple photos of my first square, this is an amazing watch

View attachment 7201338
View attachment 7201354


View attachment 7201362
View attachment 7201370


View attachment 7201378


----------



## James Haury

I own a black DW 5600E on a grey and black nylon and leather strap.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

c4rtman said:


> There's couple photos of my first square, this is an amazing watch
> 
> View attachment 7201338
> View attachment 7201354
> 
> 
> View attachment 7201362
> View attachment 7201370
> 
> 
> View attachment 7201378


Something's wrong with the forum software for attaching pics using quick reply mode. Use advance mode instead, it seems to eliminate the problem.


----------



## c4rtman

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Something's wrong with the forum software for attaching pics using quick reply mode. Use advance mode instead, it seems to eliminate the problem.


I noticed that  Lets try again

View attachment avGwugf.jpg


















View attachment vVeTXu6.jpg


----------



## kmbijit

c4rtman said:


> I noticed that  Lets try again


Beautiful pics!!!!!


----------



## c4rtman

kmbijit said:


> Beautiful pics!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kmbijit said:


> Beautiful pics!!!!!


No sh*t! They are almost showroom quality!  Thanks for sharing, c4rtman.


----------



## sledgod

Well, I couldn't live with the G5600, so I've sold it, and just bought a DW5600.
I couldn't stand not having current time displayed in countdown mode. I also don't rate Auto EL... The other main reason I thought I wanted the G5600. It is just too erratic for my liking. Flicking my wrist several times attempting to get the EL to come on really isn't more convenient than just pressing the button. 
I also have no use for multiple alarms haha

Hopefully the recessed button doesn't annoy me too much. 
I lost about $30AUD on the G, but nabbed the DW for about $15 less than I expected so that seems decent, and satisfied my curiosity on the solar version. 
Really looking forward to getting it now, I've culled my collection drastically and am liking the feeling. A strong knockabout square G is what's been missing from my rotation. 

I hasten to add that my observations aren't criticisms, more just comments that may or may not help others make a decision. 
The basic DW5600e really does look the goods to me. Although after some YouTube'ing I ready do lust for a screw back model haha. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabat

sledgod said:


> ...I couldn't stand not having current time displayed in countdown mode. ...
> ...The basic DW5600e really does look the goods to me. Although after some YouTube'ing I ready do lust for a screw back model haha. ...


You mean a screw back DW-5600? Because the screw back GW-5000 will not show current time in countdown or stopwatch modes.

Agree that the basic DW-5600 really has a great module. Could want 3 alarms with snooze, a bigger battery, and bullbars as a modest improvement. That describes the DW-D5600P, though IT does not show time in other modes, arrrrgh!


----------



## sledgod

Yeah, irrespective of the features, the screw back models are really nice!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockegsix

My humble 5600 collection. GLS-5600V, DW-5600E & GW-M5600BC


----------



## _sly_

I am the happy owner of brand new GW-M5610! And I have a gut feeling it is not the last Casio watch, there will be more 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## torgny

Ok, I am in.



_sly_ said:


> I have a gut feeling it is not the last Casio watch, there will be more


This escalated rather quickly for me. In a matter of a few weeks I went from nothing but an old Seiko to two DW-5600Es, a GWX-5600 and finally the glorious GW-5000. As for now, I feel that I have the 5600 spectrum covered with the low-end DW to the feature laden GWX.


----------



## _sly_

torgny said:


> Ok, I am in.
> 
> This escalated rather quickly for me. In a matter of a few weeks I went from nothing but an old Seiko to two DW-5600Es, a GWX-5600 and finally the glorious GW-5000. As for now, I feel that I have the 5600 spectrum covered with the low-end DW to the feature laden GWX.
> 
> View attachment 7308746


I like your collection! I will buy some G in the next weeks however currently I am a bit overwhelmed with all those different models on the market 

Wysłane z iPad za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod

Well with the week long ownership of the G5600e over and done with, my DW5600e has now arrived. On non genuine blue strap, but with original keeper and buckle. 
Very happy so far. 
Sorry for the low quality pics, OneplusOne isn't the best camera. 




















Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## c4rtman

I took my square and KTM outside today b-)


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

sledgod said:


> Well with the week long ownership of the G5600e over and done with, my DW5600e has now arrived. On non genuine blue strap, but with original keeper and buckle.
> Very happy so far.
> Sorry for the low quality pics, OneplusOne isn't the best camera.
> View attachment 7315034
> View attachment 7315042
> View attachment 7315050
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


That's a nice black & blue combo. I like it.:-!


----------



## sdog

Count me in please!

An hour ago a friendly Kijiji member sold me a GW-M5610, most likely a -1ER. When I put it on, it felt so well known. I've wondered over the last two years if I had a G square before. I thought I just imagined having a G between two non-G Casios. Now I am certain. I had one in the mid 90s, a 5600 model with the old yellowish light, not the electro luminescent. With a back secured by 4 screws. I remember having cleaned out the crumbs of a bezel over ten years ago. The actual watch was in there as well, I think it had a metal case, but am not certain.

Regardless of that, here is my new one:







(copyleft: CC-BY-SA sdog 2016)

As an atomic this willl keep good time, which my first G did not. Being a solar model it doesn't need batteries, the old one was eating through cells like I do with cake. The module is also lengths better than the old ones, with snooze, EL, auto EL, UTC, except one thing I really could use: I want a timer set to the second for steeping tea.


----------



## torgny

sdog said:


> except one thing I really could use: I want a timer set to the second for steeping tea.


I am rather picky about my tea as well. 2:15 is how i want my First flush and i figure 2 minutes will give me 3 seconds to find the timer mode and 12 seconds to get back to the kitchen once the alarm sounds. Perfect. Can't use the DW-5600 as hitting the light button by accident at first would make me lose too much time...


----------



## sdog

torgny said:


> I am rather picky about my tea as well. 2:15 is how i want my First flush [...]


Darjeeling!


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

sledgod said:


> Well with the week long ownership of the G5600e over and done with, my DW5600e has now arrived. On non genuine blue strap, but with original keeper and buckle.
> Very happy so far.
> Sorry for the low quality pics, OneplusOne isn't the best camera.
> View attachment 7315034
> View attachment 7315042
> View attachment 7315050
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Where to get that non genuine blue strap? Im liking it.. Are there other choices?

hawlrite!


----------



## sledgod

Ebay seller efan123. There are a couple of colours to choose. 
It is marginally thinner material, and CONSIDERABLY softer. That may be a bonus or a negative for you


----------



## mooncameras

I miss my 5600, I gave two away.
I think it is time to get one again.
I feel so empty without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William

mooncameras said:


> I miss my 5600, I gave two away.
> I think it is time to get one again.
> I feel so empty without it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picked up an old DW 5600c on a whim (691), threw on a Brazilian bezel and am lovin' it. Now in rotation with my GW 5000. Happy guy!!!


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis

sledgod said:


> Ebay seller efan123. There are a couple of colours to choose.
> It is marginally thinner material, and CONSIDERABLY softer. That may be a bonus or a negative for you


Jnfortunately I cannot find efan123 on ebay.

hawlrite!


----------



## sledgod

BeaVis PaLigis said:


> Jnfortunately I cannot find efan123 on ebay.
> 
> hawlrite!


Try searching for this specific item number 172123595036 then check all sellers items. 
Hope that helps

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyfan13

Item does not shop to the United States.


----------



## mooncameras

William said:


> Picked up an old DW 5600c on a whim (691), threw on a Brazilian bezel and am lovin' it. Now in rotation with my GW 5000. Happy guy!!!


Could you explain the Brazilian bezel?
Curious to the advantage or look?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Rallyfan13 said:


> Item does not shop to the United States.


Try: 5600-2 Blue Plastic Resin Watch Bands For will fit Following DW-5600 G-5600 $9.74 and Free shipping. Good luck.


----------



## William

mooncameras said:


> Could you explain the Brazilian bezel?
> Curious to the advantage or look?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know a lot about the company as I am fairly new to the "squares". You can search the forum for more info. As I studies up on the squares, I learned a great deal and decided to play around with them as I sold my Gulfman because I wanted something a bit less bulky. The playing around part involved finding a DW 5600C and getting new "rubber" for it as the original rubber was usually in rough shape. This company in Brazil makes aftermarket rubber and is quite reasonable. I found my 5600c and, as expected, it had no bezel.. I'm sure someone else will chime in but that is the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## lazysquare

1545 module DW-5600e found on ebay for $40US shipped. Replaced the nylon strap and red text bezel with a new standard strap and bezel, replaced battery and o-ring seal, and made an adjustment to the trimmer screw as it was gaining ~1sec a day:









As it arrived:


----------



## Chempop

lazysquare, I've been very tempted to get one of those red detailed 5600E several times. Easily one of the best looking 5600 dials, I like the red letters on the bezel too, but I think you made the right choice replacing both band and bezel.
Enjoy that beauty and wear it in good health.


----------



## lazysquare

Chempop said:


> lazysquare, I've been very tempted to get one of those red detailed 5600E several times. Easily one of the best looking 5600 dials, I like the red letters on the bezel too, but I think you made the right choice replacing both band and bezel.
> Enjoy that beauty and wear it in good health.


Thank you! The old bezel cleaned up pretty nicely, but I preferred the look of the standard one in the end. I agree with you about the dial though! I was lucky to find a good one with glass in perfect condition.


----------



## mooncameras

Finally broke down and had to pick one up again. I had given my 5600 away and missed this watch so much. Here is some wrist shots. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeemuH

My very first G-Shock
View attachment 7381458
ccss


----------



## lazysquare

mooncameras said:


> Finally broke down and had to pick one up again. I had given my 5600 away and missed this watch so much. Here is some wrist shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the blue backlight. All my 5600s are green, didn't realise you could still get a blue one


----------



## mooncameras

lazysquare said:


> Like the blue backlight. All my 5600s are green, didn't realise you could still get a blue one


Thanks. I had seen green but not sure why they have two version interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon

Guys, a question. Is there any difference between 5600P and 5600M, or was the difference is only on the dial color and bullbar? 
Thank you.

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## mooncameras

domoon said:


> Guys, a question. Is there any difference between 5600P and 5600M, or was the difference is only on the dial color and bullbar?
> Thank you.
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Don't quote but it seems display looks different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon

mooncameras said:


> Don't quote but it seems display looks different.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also remembered there's such mention, but can't remember which model had the superior display. Actually also close in getting the d5600p but the mention of current time not visible in st/cd kind of knocked it in my list.

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Phantasm

Just got a new 5600E in the mail today. Going to use as a beater watch with no reservations. Not going to be babied at all. Haven't had a beater watch in awhile. This one looks great and was on sale.

Going to do one small mod to it as soon as my Pacparts order gets here. Nothing crazy though.

*Noticed this one doesn't have the typical small O with underline. This one has a DG with underline.* Tiny little detail. Have had 2 other 5600Es before and both had O with underline. Wonder what the DG is? Considering no one figured out the O with underline yet, this will be another mystery!


----------



## kcohS-G

Phantasm said:


> Just got a new 5600E in the mail today. Going to use as a beater watch with no reservations. Not going to be babied at all. Haven't had a beater watch in awhile. This one looks great and was on sale.
> 
> Going to do one small mod to it as soon as my Pacparts order gets here. Nothing crazy though.
> 
> *Noticed this one doesn't have the typical small O with underline. This one has a DG with underline.* Tiny little detail. Have had 2 other 5600Es before and both had O with underline. Wonder what the DG is? Considering no one figured out the O with underline yet, this will be another mystery!


Its probably the very rare dolce-gabbana collab  jk jk

Where is the watch made?


----------



## Phantasm

kcohS-G said:


> Its probably the very rare dolce-gabbana collab  jk jk
> 
> Where is the watch made?


Luxury Dolce-Gabbana G - nice!

Standard China version.


----------



## kmbijit

This 5600 is up for grabs on F29!









https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-c...ack-square-bullbars-3104346.html#post28130154


----------



## JaniV

Another "DG" DW-5600 here...


----------



## JacobS15

GWM5610-1


----------



## thirstyturtle

First-time G-Shock owner here! Bought a Casio AE-1200W about a year ago ($20) and ended up killing digitals a lot more than I thought! Been drooling over various G-Shocks lately and REALLY want a GD350 but I'm convinced that my 6.75" wrists can't handle it. So I've been checking out the GW-M5610 but decided to try THE G-Shock (DW-5600E) to see how much I liked it before spending a bit more cash.

So I got this DW-5600E at my local Target for $41 today:









Previous digital (AE-1200W):









I like it so far but compared to my $20 AE-1200W it lacks the ALWAYS visible time (via ana-digital display), multiple alarms, AWESOME dual yellow LED lights, and multiple time zone support. Obviously I get the added shock resistance I guess but I was ever too worried about the durability of the other one. The primary reason I got this is because it is a bit beefier looking (not really any bigger) and has a wider strap so the aesthetics are a bit better for me. If I fall in love in the next few days I plan to order the GW-M5610 and return this to Target once it arrives.

Cheers!


----------



## kevio

I received my first 5600 series watch today and I'm quite smitten with it so far. Even though this GW-M5610BC is smaller than what I typically like to wear, I don't feel that this watch wears small. Maybe it's the difference between square and round but what makes it really disappear on my wrist is the combi bracelet. Even though I've only worn on it for a few hours, it's already the most comfortable bracelet that I've ever worn.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

thirstyturtle said:


> First-time G-Shock owner here! Bought a Casio AE-1200W about a year ago ($20) and ended up killing digitals a lot more than I thought! Been drooling over various G-Shocks lately and REALLY want a GD350 but I'm convinced that my 6.75" wrists can't handle it. So I've been checking out the GW-M5610 but decided to try THE G-Shock (DW-5600E) to see how much I liked it before spending a bit more cash.
> 
> So I got this DW-5600E at my local Target for $41 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previous digital (AE-1200W):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so far but compared to my $20 AE-1200W it lacks the ALWAYS visible time (via ana-digital display), multiple alarms, AWESOME dual yellow LED lights, and multiple time zone support. Obviously I get the added shock resistance I guess but I was ever too worried about the durability of the other one. The primary reason I got this is because it is a bit beefier looking (not really any bigger) and has a wider strap so the aesthetics are a bit better for me. If I fall in love in the next few days I plan to order the GW-M5610 and return this to Target once it arrives.
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome aboard. The DW5600E-1V makes the perfect "First-Time G-Shock". You are already starting to climb the "Square" ladder looking at the GWM5610-1 and ultimately the GW5000-1JF. If you are still keen on the GD350-8, it should fit fine on your 6.75" wrist. I wear mine on a 6.5" wrist and like it a lot. Good luck.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

kevio said:


> I received my first 5600 series watch today and I'm quite smitten with it so far. Even though this GW-M5610BC is smaller than what I typically like to wear, I don't feel that this watch wears small. Maybe it's the difference between square and round but what makes it really disappear on my wrist is the combi bracelet. Even though I've only worn on it for a few hours, it's already the most comfortable bracelet that I've ever worn.


We G-Shockers love our "Squares", but when you add the combi bracelet...well it takes your G-Shock to another level. I used to wonder what all the hype was about the combi bracelet until I got one. It must be seen and worn to be appreciated. Enjoy your new watch and wear it in good health.


----------



## thirstyturtle

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Welcome aboard. The DW5600E-1V makes the perfect "First-Time G-Shock". You are already starting to climb the "Square" ladder looking at the GWM5610-1 and ultimately the GW5000-1JF. If you are still keen on the GD350-8, it should fit fine on your 6.75" wrist. I wear mine on a 6.5" wrist and like it a lot. Good luck.
> 
> View attachment 7962650


Thanks for that information and picture! Any more pictures of it on your wrist? Maybe from a bit further away and a profile shot? It doesn't look too big to me!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

thirstyturtle said:


> Thanks for that information and picture! Any more pictures of it on your wrist? Maybe from a bit further away and a profile shot? It doesn't look too big to me!


When I first looked at XL G-Shocks like the GD350, GA100, GA110 series, I thought they were big for my 6.5" wrist. However, I found these XL G-Shocks fit and wear fine for us smaller wristed G-Shockers.

To get a better look at the GD350, may I tempt/enable you with this thread..GD-350 - an official count? There are 77 pages to drool over.


----------



## William




----------



## cscout

Hey!
I search someone who wants to sell his white square casio!
If you are the one I search for the last months or you know someone who 
sells one I would appreciate telling me that.
Greetings!
cscout


----------



## cscout

Hey!
I search someone who wants to sell his white square casio!
If you are the one I search for the last months or you know someone who 
sells one I would appreciate telling me that.
Greetings!
cscout


----------



## thirstyturtle

Rocking the new G at the beach today:


----------



## vtbandit

Nice collection!


----------



## kevio

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> We G-Shockers love our "Squares", but when you add the combi bracelet...well it takes your G-Shock to another level. I used to wonder what all the hype was about the combi bracelet until I got one. It must be seen and worn to be appreciated. Enjoy your new watch and wear it in good health.
> 
> View attachment 7962706


Thanks. I've worn G-Shocks for a long time but never a square as I've always felt that they looked to old school. It really took having one in person to really appreciate the shape. 
Now that I can say that I like squares, it's hard to resist the GW5000. Not sure if the value is there but then again, some mechanicals such as Seikos cost about the same and have less features.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

kevio said:


> Thanks. I've worn G-Shocks for a long time but never a square as I've always felt that they looked to old school. It really took having one in person to really appreciate the shape.
> Now that I can say that I like squares, it's hard to resist the GW5000. Not sure if the value is there but then again, some mechanicals such as Seikos cost about the same and have less features.


The GWM5610BC-1JF is an impressive first square. It comes with the highly sought after combi bracelet. I too rediscovered my love for G-Shocks and squares through this forum. Take your time and enjoy the adventure. The GW5000-1JF makes a very nice addition to any square collection. It has the positive display, DLC case and screw back, softer bezel and strap...the value is there and must be seen and held to be appreciated. Good luck resisting.


----------



## kevio

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> The GWM5610BC-1JF is an impressive first square. It comes with the highly sought after combi bracelet. I too rediscovered my love for G-Shocks and squares through this forum. Take your time and enjoy the adventure. The GW5000-1JF makes a very nice addition to any square collection. It has the positive display, DLC case and screw back, softer bezel and strap...the value is there and must be seen and held to be appreciated. Good luck resisting.


The combi bracelet is the main reason why I went with the BC version instead of the standard GWM5610. Incidentally, the price was only slightly more expensive for the version with the combi bracelet on Amazon so it only made sense to get that. Recently I've noticed that I've been spending a lot more time with my G-Shocks than any of my mechanical watches. Maybe it's my more practical side coming out but I just find G-Shocks much more useful than any of my dive watches.


----------



## Brock O Lee

Count me in - G5600E, 3 years old and still going strong


----------



## Brock O Lee

Oops, I forgot to add the picture link in the previous post...


----------



## edih

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy

Count me in!


----------



## tinzagreb

In my eyes,the essence of g-shock.


----------



## sidi

Had this since 2011, one of the best watches I own. Gw-m5600.


----------



## Quadka

kevio said:


> I received my first 5600 series watch today and I'm quite smitten with it so far. Even though this GW-M5610BC is smaller than what I typically like to wear, I don't feel that this watch wears small. Maybe it's the difference between square and round but what makes it really disappear on my wrist is the combi bracelet. Even though I've only worn on it for a few hours, it's already the most comfortable bracelet that I've ever worn.


Like you, I was used to wearing my GW-9300, and when I got my GW-5000 it felt small on my wrist. But now I know that I was just my perception. Now that I've lost some weight and my wrist is smaller, the GW-9300 looks too big on me, but then I could be wrong again


----------



## yvliew

I would like to ask, are GLX-5600/5600F/GW-M5610 case and straps same as GW-5600 ? Can I buy GLX5600 or GW-M5610 parts and change to GW-5600? Thanks


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka

My turn:


----------



## fokemon

My DW-5000LV


----------



## mango_420

thirstyturtle said:


> First-time G-Shock owner here! Bought a Casio AE-1200W about a year ago ($20) and ended up killing digitals a lot more than I thought! Been drooling over various G-Shocks lately and REALLY want a GD350 but I'm convinced that my 6.75" wrists can't handle it. So I've been checking out the GW-M5610 but decided to try THE G-Shock (DW-5600E) to see how much I liked it before spending a bit more cash.
> 
> So I got this DW-5600E at my local Target for $41 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previous digital (AE-1200W):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so far but compared to my $20 AE-1200W it lacks the ALWAYS visible time (via ana-digital display), multiple alarms, AWESOME dual yellow LED lights, and multiple time zone support. Obviously I get the added shock resistance I guess but I was ever too worried about the durability of the other one. The primary reason I got this is because it is a bit beefier looking (not really any bigger) and has a wider strap so the aesthetics are a bit better for me. If I fall in love in the next few days I plan to order the GW-M5610 and return this to Target once it arrives.
> 
> Cheers!


I picked up same watch at Target Christmas 2015 for $34

Not a bad price and I wear it at work all the time. It's not atomic, solar - but it's cheap and useful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_420

Oh. And also - I work a lot of nights and outdoors - so in the winter my solar watches go dead 

So decided to go non-solar, wish it had atomic though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroair

Squares, I've got a few.


----------



## thirstyturtle

zeroair said:


> Squares, I've got a few.
> 
> View attachment 8681266


What's the orange one on top?


----------



## Dav25

I love my Square!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroair

thirstyturtle said:


> What's the orange one on top?


gx-56-4


----------



## thirstyturtle

zeroair said:


> gx-56-4


Thanks! I thought it looked between sizes a bit but I'm thinking now it's the same size as other XL G's?


----------



## zeroair

thirstyturtle said:


> Thanks! I thought it looked between sizes a bit but I'm thinking now it's the same size as other XL G's?


Maybe I'm not sure what you mean.... It's a "King" - so it's much bigger than all those other squares. Though by modern standards, it's not really *all that* big .... well it's still quite big. But there are many other g's and loads of other watches that are quite a bit larger. The Mudmaster springs to mind. Maybe some of the XL g's too (though the gd-350 I have isn't on the same scale as the king imho). I don't have any of the (what I'd call) fashion G's so I can't speak to that (to the ones actually officially called XL).


----------



## thirstyturtle

zeroair said:


> Maybe I'm not sure what you mean.... It's a "King" - so it's much bigger than all those other squares. Though by modern standards, it's not really *all that* big .... well it's still quite big. But there are many other g's and loads of other watches that are quite a bit larger. The Mudmaster springs to mind. Maybe some of the XL g's too (though the gd-350 I have isn't on the same scale as the king imho). I don't have any of the (what I'd call) fashion G's so I can't speak to that (to the ones actually officially called XL).


That helps, I was specifically comparing it to the GD-350!


----------



## mango_420

thirstyturtle said:


> What's the orange one on top?


What's the orange display and black band?

Bottom and right of the orange one. Pretty cool looking combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroair

thirstyturtle said:


> That helps, I was specifically comparing it to the GD-350!


I'll send a pic later! let me just get these kids in the bed!


----------



## zeroair

mango_420 said:


> What's the orange display and black band?
> 
> Bottom and right of the orange one. Pretty cool looking combo.


DW-5600CS-1

Here's another pic!

I love that one but I almost never wear it. Those numbers are the metallic kind.


----------



## zen_

Have to admit the JDM orange and blue variants are pretty cool, but I couldn't decide, wouldn't buy both, and the rational penny pincher thinking got me in the end.


----------



## zeroair

thirstyturtle said:


> That helps, I was specifically comparing it to the GD-350!


Sorry man, I really don't know how to tag someone, or if you'll get this response. But here are those pictures. 






















You can see the King is a good bit bigger! (Think how big the Mudmaster is.)

Also sorry this isn't 5600 content, but it IS a square... (I don't really know where this post should go if not here.)


----------



## mango_420

zeroair said:


> DW-5600CS-1
> 
> Here's another pic!
> 
> I love that one but I almost never wear it. Those numbers are the metallic kind.


Nice. Even if bigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

zeroair said:


> Sorry man, I really don't know how to tag someone, or if you'll get this response. But here are those pictures.
> View attachment 8685978
> 
> View attachment 8685986
> 
> View attachment 8685994
> 
> 
> You can see the King is a good bit bigger! (Think how big the Mudmaster is.)
> 
> Also sorry this isn't 5600 content, but it IS a square... (I don't really know where this post should go if not here.)


Thanks for the pics! What size is your wrist?


----------



## zeroair

thirstyturtle said:


> Thanks for the pics! What size is your wrist?


Heh.... Between 6" and 6.5". And yes that King is big but man that thing rides well.


----------



## thirstyturtle

zeroair said:


> Heh.... Between 6" and 6.5". And yes that King is big but man that thing rides well.


My wrist is 6.75". Just ordered the GD-350-1B ☺☺☺


----------



## Quadka

mango_420 said:


> Oh. And also - I work a lot of nights and outdoors - so in the winter my solar watches go dead
> 
> So decided to go non-solar, wish it had atomic though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can always leave your watch by the window during the day when you're resting. I live in Norway and my solars are always fully charged during long, dark winters. I had problems keeping my watches charged before Tough Solar technology, but Tough Solar does exactly what it says in the description.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

My little trio, while in Hong Kong.

GW-S5600-1JF & GW-M5610 & GW-5000-1JF








and for good measure, my DW-5030-1:


----------



## zeroair

thirstyturtle said:


> My wrist is 6.75". Just ordered the GD-350-1B ☺☺☺


You'll absolutely love it. I got it for Father's Day so it's a 100% keeper for me. Happy that I also really like it.


----------



## zeroair

berserkkw said:


> My little trio, while in Hong Kong.
> 
> GW-S5600-1JF & GW-M5610 & GW-5000-1JF
> 
> and for good measure, my DW-5030-1:


How do you like the s5600 compared to the other two? I have it but I don't have the 5000, and I have a couple of m5610s. I love the s5600 (was my first square) but the band is just _so stiff._


----------



## Quadka

zeroair said:


> How do you like the s5600 compared to the other two? I have it but I don't have the 5000, and I have a couple of m5610s. I love the s5600 (was my first square) but the band is just _so stiff._


I have tried the S5600, it has a beautiful face, but the shiny stiff band completely ruins it for me. If it came with 5000's resin, it would be a really great watch, but nothing comes close to the majestic look and feel of 5000.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroair

Quadka said:


> I have tried the S5600, it has a beautiful face, but the shiny stiff band completely ruins it for me. If it came with 5000's resin, it would be a really great watch, but nothing comes close to the majestic look and feel of 5000.


I just can't wait til I can get the 5000 so I can compare them myself. I have no special reason to really love my s5600 but for whatever reason, I consider that probably my nicest watch.

Now, if that 5000 got titanium parts.... hnnnnnggggg


----------



## thirstyturtle

If you had posted this 24hrs ago I probably would've been all over it. Just ordered a GD-350-1B though and that's my stealth black out watch for now I think. Good luck!


----------



## Berwolf

Just added the DW 5600 today.


----------



## srf52

...just finished modifying this one more to my liking by replacing the '10' (adjust) button with a '2,4,8' button and adding a GW-5000 strap for comfort.


----------



## Quadka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

srf52 said:


> ...just finished modifying this one more to my liking by replacing the '10' (adjust) button with a '2,4,8' button and adding a GW-5000 strap for comfort.


Very subtle, but nice mod. Well done.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Quadka said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an OEM or modded square? It's very nice.


----------



## Quadka

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Is that an OEM or modded square? It's very nice.


It's GW-M5610BB. I am going to change the bezel and strap...I think. I was really surprised by how great it looked, because firstly you can't find any decent pics of this model on the net (it's a very camera shy watch), secondly I don't like glossy watches. But I have to admit that I kinda like the glossy look on this one


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Quadka said:


> It's GW-M5610BB. I am going to change the bezel and strap...I think. I was really surprised by how great it looked, because firstly you can't find any decent pics of this model on the net (it's a very camera shy watch), secondly I don't like glossy watches. But I have to admit that I kinda like the glossy look on this one


Thanks for the update. While I have a GW5000-1JF and liked the matte finish, it's also nice to have a glossy finish square or two in one's collection for variety. Enjoy your square(s).


----------



## Quadka

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Thanks for the update. While I have a GW5000-1JF and liked the matte finish, it's also nice to have a glossy finish square or two in one's collection for variety. Enjoy your square(s).
> 
> View attachment 8721362
> View attachment 8721370
> View attachment 8721378


Thanks Excalibur. I might get one more BB so that I can have a glossy and a matte. I really love the clean look of this one and it looks much better than it does in the pictures. By the way: love your collection 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Quadka said:


> Thanks Excalibur. I might get one more BB so that I can have a glossy and a matte. I really love the clean look of this one and it looks much better than it does in the pictures. By the way: love your collection
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank for your kind words. G-Shocks are fun and affordable. With this hobby, the main thing is to buy and enjoy the watch(es) that YOU like. Have fun and share your stories with your WIS brothers.


----------



## Quadka

Here's the BB with a BC bezel and a 5000B band:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroair

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Thanks for the update. While I have a GW5000-1JF and liked the matte finish, it's also nice to have a glossy finish square or two in one's collection for variety. Enjoy your square(s).
> 
> View attachment 8721370


I really, really wish they'd made the top and bottom text color match on that bezel!!1


----------



## Fujoor

Suddenly I got 4. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka

Fujoor said:


> Suddenly I got 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful picture! Now you need 4 more with negative display to balance the force


----------



## Fujoor

I gotta say. Even the cheapest square feels really solid!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Another one of the dw5600









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75




----------



## Fujoor

The GW5000 getting ready for bed 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy

Today I got my new GW-M5610BB-1 and I love it! Even though the glossy 
strap suits the watch very well and looks even better in person, I would
love to get an army green bezel + strap for it. Does every 5600E bezel/strap 
fit this model? Sorry for this n00b question


----------



## Quadka

Bozzy said:


> Today I got my new GW-M5610BB-1 and I love it! Even though the glossy
> strap suits the watch very well and looks even better in person, I would
> love to get an army green bezel + strap for it. Does every 5600E bezel/strap
> fit this model? Sorry for this n00b question
> 
> View attachment 8812834





















Congrats! I put a GW-m5610bc bezel and a GW-5000b strap on mine. m5610, m5600 bezels will fit. Straps for m5600, m5610, 5600 and 5000 will also fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

I am surprised that the solar squares are thinner than the battery ones. Love this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Fujoor said:


> I am surprised that the solar squares are thinner than the battery ones. Love this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably that was the very reason I wasn't able to bond well with the DW-D5600P, which shares the same case as the GW-M5610. My other square, the DW-056 which shares its case with the regular DW5600, feels more substantial on my wrist.

I know it's just a feeling - technically both are _almost_ the same size. But they wear differently and it shows. Most people like the way the 5610 (and that's the same fit as the GW5000). I like the way the DW5600 (and the GW5600) fit. There might be others who won't even notice the difference.


----------



## Fujoor

kmbijit said:


> Probably that was the very reason I wasn't able to bond well with the DW-D5600P, which shares the same case as the GW-M5610. My other square, the DW-056 which shares its case with the regular DW5600, feels more substantial on my wrist.
> 
> I know it's just a feeling - technically both are _almost_ the same size. But they wear differently and it shows. Most people like the way the 5610 (and that's the same fit as the GW5000). I like the way the DW5600 (and the GW5600) fit. There might be others who won't even notice the difference.


Oh there's definitely a difference. All the squares are awesome though. I wish they would come out with more gwm models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka

kmbijit said:


> Probably that was the very reason I wasn't able to bond well with the DW-D5600P, which shares the same case as the GW-M5610. My other square, the DW-056 which shares its case with the regular DW5600, feels more substantial on my wrist.
> 
> I know it's just a feeling - technically both are _almost_ the same size. But they wear differently and it shows. Most people like the way the 5610 (and that's the same fit as the GW5000). I like the way the DW5600 (and the GW5600) fit. There might be others who won't even notice the difference.


I totally agree with you. Dw-5600 looks better and feels more substantial to me, but so does the GW-5000 which seems larger (maybe because of the weight and screwback) to me.


----------



## Spyharpy

Bozzy said:


> Today I got my new GW-M5610BB-1 and I love it! Even though the glossy
> strap suits the watch very well and looks even better in person, I would
> love to get an army green bezel + strap for it. Does every 5600E bezel/strap
> fit this model? Sorry for this n00b question
> 
> View attachment 8812834


Here you go. I bought two BBs solely for the modules and to mod. I found a rare used atomic GW-M5610KG but the module perfect. Was able to get a new bezel and band for it to make it look brand new for my collection. I had the used strap and bezel laying around so your suggestion inspired me to try the BB module in army green battle dress. I must say it look great. PacParts has the green bezel but the band is restricted.


----------



## Spyharpy

My second BB wrapped in matte black band and bezel. Looks like the new black King. Welcome to my wrist, black King Jr.


----------



## Bozzy

Spyharpy said:


> Here you go. I bought two BBs solely for the modules and to mod. I found a rare used atomic GW-M5610KG but the module perfect. Was able to get a new bezel and band for it to make it look brand new for my collection. I had the used strap and bezel laying around so your suggestion inspired me to try the BB module in army green battle dress. I must say it look great. PacParts has the green bezel but the band is restricted.


Wow this looks exactly as I hoped it would! Dit you change the buckle too? 
I allready ordered the same bezel+band so I can't wait!

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Falco 67




----------



## Fujoor

Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 8840402


Is that the gwm5610nv module? Looks fantastic. I'd imagine it look awesome with a black bezel with yellow text too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 8840402


I love it, what model, exactly? Thanks


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

fcasoli said:


> I love it, what model, exactly? Thanks


Looks like a GWM5610R-1's orange letter bezel on a GWM5610NV-2's yellow letter case center/module.


----------



## srf52

"...Very subtle, but nice mod. Well done."




Thank you...


----------



## Quadka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo




----------



## Bozzy

Received the GW-M5610KG bezel+strap today for my GW-M5610BB-1


----------



## Quadka

Bozzy said:


> Received the GW-M5610KG bezel+strap today for my GW-M5610BB-1
> 
> View attachment 8870322


Don't forget to post pictures after you're done modding 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy

Quadka said:


> Don't forget to post pictures after you're done modding
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finished!


----------



## WES51

^^^^^ This mod is super cool. Casio really should release one just like this.

HELLO Casio, are you listening?


----------



## Quadka

Bozzy said:


> Finished!
> 
> View attachment 8871994


That's awesome. Well done


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## f1shst1cks

DW-5600BB-1JF (left) GW-M5610-1BJF (right) 
Bought them both the same week. Planned on keeping one of them. Ended up keeping them both. This is only the beginning of my 5600/5610 collection


----------



## Dav25

f1shst1cks said:


> View attachment 8900018
> 
> 
> DW-5600BB-1JF (left) GW-M5610-1BJF (right)
> Bought them both the same week. Planned on keeping one of them. Ended up keeping them both. This is only the beginning of my 5600/5610 collection


Does DW-5600BB have a better legible screen under low light?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simey

Here's my new one, just picked up in Japan.

IMG_3416 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## Fujoor

Simey said:


> Here's my new one, just picked up in Japan.
> 
> IMG_3416 by Simon S, on Flickr


Gorgeous. What's the name/ref of this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simey

Fujoor said:


> Gorgeous. What's the name/ref of this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Its a GW 5610NV-2JF, limited edition (or so I understand) and Japan market only. 

I didn't know that when I bought it. It was the looks that caught my eye.


----------



## Sherhan

with my trusty old 5600ms!
just changed the bezel!


----------



## KRS12

My most recent g shock purchase....loving the bracelet!


----------



## Harry Ireland

My DW-5600EG-9...


----------



## zeroair

My 7th.... or 8th (are we counting kings?) square, and I couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohS-G

zeroair said:


> My 7th.... or 8th (are we counting kings?) square, and I couldn't be happier!!!
> 
> View attachment 8932874


Wow that's a cool square.

can you please share a pic with the backlight on kind sir? I can see the outline that it completes mickey's face when the light is on.


----------



## zeroair

kcohS-G said:


> Wow that's a cool square.
> 
> can you please share a pic with the backlight on kind sir? I can see the outline that it completes mickey's face when the light is on.


Thanks&!

Not the best pic but it'll have to do for now


----------



## Sherhan

i have been coming back to your post just to look at this green beauty.
thinking if i should do the same now!


----------



## olandese83

here's my three bad boys. Standard DW5600E, GWM5610 and DW5600BB. Maybe I'll add some GLX or similar


----------



## Quadka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler

The operation was a success....


----------



## Pachoe

DW5600C-9CV

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

5600C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

DW5600EH NOS

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka

Pachoe said:


> DW5600EH NOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Very nice Pachoe. Congratz!


----------



## Time4Playnow

New pickup - DW-5600EG-9


----------



## Pachoe

Quadka said:


> Very nice Pachoe. Congratz!


Thank you Quadka

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Two more pics of the DW5600EH Eric Haze collab for The 25th Anny.

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Two more pics of the DW5600EH Eric Haze collab for The 25th Anny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Congrats Pachoe. Very nice  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## schmidty321

Guess who has a dw5600c coming in for my first screwback restoration ever!!! :smile::grin:


----------



## Phreddo

DW-5600CS-9

I have been morally opposed to non-solar, non-atomic G's, but the price was right and I was looking for something more, diminutive.

I hate having the finite battery, but I love the time displayed in other modes, and the flash function should be on all the watches.
I have a problem

I should also say I kinda like these colors. Reminds me of the wild color combinations you used to could get on the old Mopar cars. A '71 Challenger with this scheme from the factory would be worth a TON.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

Now, before I go and use this as my work beater, these things aren't worth anything, are they?

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohS-G

Phreddo said:


> Now, before I go and use this as my work beater, these things aren't worth anything, are they?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


After reading a number of threads here in wus, ive learned that the only g that truly appreciates in value are the original screwback squares released in 1983 (and probably some of the limited and numbered collabs). All others depreciate Just like kanye the day he married a kardashian  jk


----------



## Quadka

Phreddo said:


> DW-5600CS-9
> 
> I have been morally opposed to non-solar, non-atomic G's, but the price was right and I was looking for something more, diminutive.
> 
> I hate having the finite battery, but I love the time displayed in other modes, and the flash function should be on all the watches.
> I have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Sometimes regular batteries last as long, or even longer than solars. Enjoy your awesome 5600 mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

My 5600BB has arrived!! :-!

The negative display is a good one - good readability for a negative display. I can read the time even in lower light. Now I know the pics don't make the display look that good. But when taking the pics, because of the sunlight on my phone's screen I could not see how the pic was actually going to look - thus the poor photos.

Couple other positives. One, the adjust button, while still recessed further than the other buttons, extends slightly further out than it does on my other 5600s. I had absolutely no trouble pressing the adjust button with my fingernail. And two, the strap on the BB is somewhat softer, somewhat more flexible than the straps on my 5600E and 5600EG-9. But, just compared it to the GW-5000 strap, and it is nowhere near as soft and pliable as the 5000's strap. ;-)

More, and hopefully better, pics to be added later.





A couple better pics!!





* The 5600BB with its larger cousin:



Notice how the digits on the 5600 vs. the King look like a different shade.. In putting them side-by-side in person, if there is a difference, it is much less noticeable than in this pic. The digits on the 5600 "might be" or look somewhat brighter, somehow, than the ones on the King. And surprising to me but many of you probably already know this - the digit size on the 5600 looks to be equal to, if not slightly larger than the digit size on the King. (I think they are probably the same size, but did not measure them)

The negative displays on both watches are good, for negative displays. I did a little test with these two where I held them side by side and slowly walked to a more darkened area. They are both pretty much equally readable, one does not appear to be better than the other. ;-)

One last note - the display of the BB is significantly easier to read in lower light than the display of the 5600MS. (which I happened to have nearby)


----------



## Quadka

Time4Playnow said:


> My 5600BB has arrived!! :-!
> 
> The negative display is a good one - good readability for a negative display. I can read the time even in lower light. Now I know the pics don't make the display look that good. But when taking the pics, because of the sunlight on my phone's screen I could not see how the pic was actually going to look - thus the poor photos.
> 
> Couple other positives. One, the adjust button, while still recessed further than the other buttons, extends slightly further out than it does on my other 5600s. I had absolutely no trouble pressing the adjust button with my fingernail. And two, the strap on the BB is somewhat softer, somewhat more flexible than the straps on my 5600E and 5600EG-9. But, just compared it to the GW-5000 strap, and it is nowhere near as soft and pliable as the 5000's strap. ;-)
> 
> More, and hopefully better, pics to be added later.


Thanks for the pics and info...and congratz!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantasm

Congrats on the new BB! Looks very nice in your pics. Thanks for the info on the display and adjust button.



Time4Playnow said:


> My 5600BB has arrived!! :-!
> 
> The negative display is a good one - good readability for a negative display. I can read the time even in lower light. Now I know the pics don't make the display look that good. But when taking the pics, because of the sunlight on my phone's screen I could not see how the pic was actually going to look - thus the poor photos.
> 
> Couple other positives. One, the adjust button, while still recessed further than the other buttons, extends slightly further out than it does on my other 5600s. I had absolutely no trouble pressing the adjust button with my fingernail. And two, the strap on the BB is somewhat softer, somewhat more flexible than the straps on my 5600E and 5600EG-9. But, just compared it to the GW-5000 strap, and it is nowhere near as soft and pliable as the 5000's strap. ;-)


----------



## kmbijit

Time4Playnow said:


> My 5600BB has arrived!! :-!


Is it just the lighting or the 5600BB actually has a better legible negative LCD vs the BB King?


----------



## Time4Playnow

kmbijit said:


> Is it just the lighting or the 5600BB actually has a better legible negative LCD vs the BB King?


It was the lighting in that pic. See my more detailed mention of this in my post below.


----------



## kmbijit

Time4Playnow said:


> It was the lighting in that pic. See my more detailed mention of this in my post below.


My bad!!! My eyes were too busy looking at the pics to notice the text below!!! :-d


----------



## Quadka

Time4Playnow said:


> It was the lighting in that pic. See my more detailed mention of this in my post below.


Can you post 2 side by side wrist shots when you get a chance please? I mean 1 wrist shot of each watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75

Count me in


----------



## Time4Playnow

Quadka said:


> Can you post 2 side by side wrist shots when you get a chance please? I mean 1 wrist shot of each watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are these?? ;-)


----------



## Phantasm

Time4Playnow said:


> How are these?? ;-)


Such great pics!

Both watches are so beautiful, some of the nicest looking blacked out Gs to me. The BB series is amazing in general, all 4-5 models in the BB look so good. Even the 2 ana-digital look great.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Phantasm said:


> Such great pics!
> 
> Both watches are so beautiful, some of the nicest looking blacked out Gs to me. The BB series is amazing in general, all 4-5 models in the BB look so good. Even the 2 ana-digital look great.


I couldn't agree more!!  The BB King looks much better than I expected it to. Ditto for the 5600. For awhile I was under the mistaken impression that the 5600BB had glossy resin, which I didn't want, so I skipped over it. Then very recently, after discovering it had matte black resin, I went looking for one immediately! SO glad I picked one up! I find that the extra, total "black" section on the 5600's LCD gives it possibly an even cooler look than the King! b-) And Casio did them right, giving both of them very good negative displays, relatively speaking. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Wanted to try and show the adjust button of the 5600BB - it is still recessed, but not as much as on my other 5600s. Very easy to press with a fingernail.


----------



## dwarnecke11

New GW-M5610 owner here! Lightweight, solar atomic and a classic design that has lasted over three decades. I love it!


----------



## Quadka

Time4Playnow said:


> How are these?? ;-)


Fantastic! Thank you so much. I think I want a king now. It's going to be weird at first being used to standard squares, but looks really cool in your pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZJAZZ

Have this for about two years. Love it! One day (hopefully very soon) I'm getting GW50001JF ))))) Have several watches lined up in my shopping list before it though....


----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

Quadka said:


> Fantastic! Thank you so much. I think I want a king now. It's going to be weird at first being used to standard squares, but looks really cool in your pics


Same here. I wasn't a fan of the king before seeing the BB version but all of the design elements seem to be in better harmony here. I won't be able to resist for long.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka

ZJAZZ said:


> Have this for about two years. Love it! One day (hopefully very soon) I'm getting GW50001JF ))))) Have several watches lined up in my shopping list before it though....
> 
> View attachment 9106450


Very nice pic. Mine was stolen and I have to replace it soon. Already replaced my 5000


----------



## tiha

1st row, left to right: DW-5000-1JF, DW-5600C-1V, DW-5000SL-1, DW-5030-1
2nd row: GLX-5600-7, DW-5600EG-9V, DW-5600E-1V
3rd row: DW-5600P-9, DW-5600E-1
4th row: GW-M5610-1


----------



## Mitch100

I have a few 5600s.

Real Black



GW-M5600BC



DW-5600WC FIFA model.



DW-5600VT BLOW





Mastermind





Mitch


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZJAZZ

Quadka said:


> Very nice pic. Mine was stolen and I have to replace it soon. Already replaced my 5000


Thanks! Sorry about stolen G's. Hope you replace them all and get actually more!


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellzar

Received my 5600e today but left it at the office! Wrist shots to follow tomorrow!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sticktodrum

Doesn't count!


----------



## cuthbert

Reporting here!


----------



## ellzar

Feels like a square day. But which one?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwarnecke11

Today I scored a near-mint GWX-5600C on Craigslist for just $50! It pairs nicely with my GW-M5610 and the solar/tide function is a nice ad. The white really pops and the deep blue crystal surround complements the dark blue/purple lettering on the bezel. The band seems to fit my wrist better, as I am "between notches" on my GW-M5610.


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schmidty321

The 5600c is all squared away now ...haha


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

The most recent added to the 5600 collection. Got it in May.


----------



## sandipan8609

G5600e-1

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sandipan8609 said:


> G5600e-1
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Very nice  Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> The most recent added to the 5600 collection. Got it in May.


Great catch 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sandipan8609

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice  Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you so much. This is the latest addition in my collection. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

I call this shot "GW-5600J-1C at the Bottom of a Swimming Pool."


----------



## sodamonkey

I can now add to this thread after getting Brazilian resin for my 5600C!!

























Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## crmb

New custom 5610


----------



## copperjohn

Is there a thread that explains some of the differences in the models? For example, I'm going back and forth with a GW5610-1ER, or a GWM5610-1. They look the same to my naked eye, and not sure I see difference in the description. Thanks.


----------



## cuthbert

Another shot of my 5600EG:










I definitely need to get a gold 5600C as playmate for it.


----------



## crmb

copperjohn said:


> Is there a thread that explains some of the differences in the models? For example, I'm going back and forth with a GW5610-1ER, or a GWM5610-1. They look the same to my naked eye, and not sure I see difference in the description. Thanks.


Do you mean GW-M5610-1 vs GW-M5610-1ER ?

the -1 is the USA (and maybe Oceania/Asia excepting Japan) packaging and the -1ER is the Euro packaging. (Japan would be -1JF)
They are exactly the same watches, only the packaging / manual / warranty stuff can change.


----------



## JohnQFord

copperjohn said:


> Is there a thread that explains some of the differences in the models? For example, I'm going back and forth with a GW5610-1ER, or a GWM5610-1. They look the same to my naked eye, and not sure I see difference in the description. Thanks.


The suffix ... "-1" ... "-1ER" ... simply defines the marketing region for which the watch was originally destined. In this case ... N America & Europe respectively.


----------



## cuthbert

JohnQFord said:


> The suffix ... "-1" ... "-1ER" ... simply defines the marketing region for which the watch was originally destined. In this case ... N America & Europe respectively.


Interesting, what about -9VS?


----------



## JohnQFord

cuthbert said:


> Interesting, what about -9VS?


The # refers to the colour. The VS ? ... no idea.

1- black ... 2- blue ... 3- green ... 4- red or orange ... 5- burgundy ... 6- purple ... 7- white ... 8- grey ... 9- yellow


----------



## crmb

I think the whole "9V" is part of the color variation, and the S an old suffix for asia market maybe ?


----------



## cuthbert

JohnQFord said:


> The # refers to the colour. The VS ? ... no idea.
> 
> 1- black ... 2- blue ... 3- green ... 4- red or orange ... 5- burgundy ... 6- purple ... 7- white ... 8- grey ... 9- yellow


As you can see from the pictures the 5600-9VS is not a yellow G shock.

According to here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/dw-5...-first-nine-%96-illustrated-guide-448768.html

The yellow 5600c was 9BV, the first gold was the 9V and the second the 9CV.


----------



## crmb

wrong assumption then. "V" was for export (non japan domestic) models


----------



## Jasabor

Does anyone knows what that 'VT' means on many collabmodels of the DW-5600? Many collabmodels of the DW-5600 do have the 'VT' suffix. It is even stamped on the backplate. As far as i know,only and exclusively for collabmodels of the DW-5600. ???


----------



## JohnQFord

cuthbert said:


> As you can see from the pictures the 5600-9VS is not a yellow G shock.
> 
> According to here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/dw-5...-first-nine-%96-illustrated-guide-448768.html
> 
> The yellow 5600c was 9BV, the first gold was the 9V and the second the 9CV.


Well, let's go with yellow/gold & suffice it to say that Casio applies the colour code according to the feature that they feel differentiates the watch ... in this case gold/yellow lettering. :think:


----------



## mharris660




----------



## Jasabor

Soon to be owner of this one. GRX-5600. Time for some colour in life! ;-)


----------



## Fujoor

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 9469186
> 
> 
> Soon to be owner of this one. GRX-5600. Time for some colour in life! ;-)


Nice. Where'd you buy it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

Got it from kish dot nl. It arrives tomorrow. Want pictures?


----------



## broadwayron

Here's my daily beater. I am thinking about swapping the module because the glass is scratched, and I might be in the mood for something different.


----------



## Jasabor

Some pictures of my new G. Starting to like it more and more. Enjoy!


----------



## kmbijit

Jasabor said:


> Some pictures of my new G. Starting to like it more and more. Enjoy!
> View attachment 9481514


I hate to admit - I am beginning to like the color too! It's not really pink right? Just a lighter shade of crimson!! ;-)


----------



## Fujoor

kmbijit said:


> I hate to admit - I am beginning to like the color too! It's not really pink right? Just a lighter shade of crimson!! ;-)


Don't worry. It's commonly referred to as manly red! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

Great to see that pink is gaining more momentum here. Pink becomes mandatory in a collection......b-)

Yes it is a darking shade of pink. Not that pink what makes pink,pink. . Hard to tell. Anyway i was surprised by the colour when i opened the box. I expected a bright pink,but luckily it a bit darker. Here is the colour as it looks like. Indeed called crimson. Depends on the monitor setting,but to give an idea. Sort of....:think:







#CC1559 Hex Color

Have to say,in bright sunlight it becomes more pinkish,but not that pink. Anyway,i like the colour. b-)


----------



## kmbijit

Jasabor said:


> Yes it is a darking shade of pink. Not that pink what makes pink,pink. . Hard to tell. Anyway i was surprised by the colour when i opened the box. I expected a bright pink,but luckily it a bit darker.
> 
> View attachment 9482530
> #CC1559 Hex Color


The hex value makes it easier to grasp it color - kinda got it now. Yes, really a lighter shade of crimson, not really pink. Maybe I'd have preferred a shade darker - something like #AA0040















But you know what - the shades of pink which I really despise are bubblegum pink and strawberry pink - and this is neither of them!

BTW, anyone knows the hex code for Sunrise Purple?


----------



## Jasabor

Bright pink,i don't like it too. But there are so many shades of pink,very hard to describe the exact colour via a screen and internet. I think,you just have to get a pink GRX-5600. ;-)


----------



## kmbijit

Jasabor said:


> Bright pink,i don't like it too. But there are so many shades of pink,very hard to describe the exact colour via a screen and internet. I think,you just have to get a pink GRX-5600. ;-)


Very soon, my wallet might end up cursing you, Jasabor :-d


----------



## Jasabor

kmbijit said:


> Very soon, my wallet might end up cursing you, Jasabor :-d


I don't care,as long you get that pink 5600..... b-)


----------



## lorsban

There's just something about the 5600. It's got symmetry.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Howler

Love my DW-5600!


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Here is my lightly modded 5610. It has a GW-5000 strap and I replaced the original bezel that has the white lettering with this one that has more of a grey/blue colored lettering. I really like the more subdued look of this bezel.


----------



## HavokSe7en

New 5600, rare japanese model.

I really wanna wear it every day but I worry of it yellowing faster. But then again, I can always dye it. Ive always wanted an orange jelly 5600.


----------



## ironhide55

crmb said:


> New custom 5610


wow!!!great work!
how did you do it?


----------



## copperjohn

Picked one up for my son. I tried to get him to take it off so I could "look at it" but he won't. Gonna hafta get me one now.


----------



## Olk

My DW-5600BB. Love it!


----------



## banderor

Almost always wear a G-Shock when traveling. Here's a picture on the plane this morning.


----------



## kevio

crmb said:


> New custom 5610


Looks great! It's basically the 5610BC but without the negative module. Did you just change the glass or did you change the whole case center?


----------



## kevio

Polar opposites


----------



## cuthbert

A couple of vintage 5600Cs.


----------



## howie77

Hi all,
I'm familiar with the G-5600 (circa 2002) > GW-5600 (circa 2005) > GW-M5600 (circa 2008) > GW-M5610 (circa 2012) evolution; however can anyone advise if there was a G-5610 and/or GW-5610 release?

Cheers


----------



## Nasir Askar

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## limatime

Here's something a little different, GB-5600B! Casio's bluetooth square. It's a poor choice for a smartwatch but is quickly becoming a favorite of mine. I connect it to bluetooth in the morning to sync the time and then immediately disconnect. Sort of like an atomic square I suppose. The big feature is vibration which works great for the sig, alarms, and timers. Plus the mirrored grid bezel is very unique. It's really a neat concept but it seems that it is ignored by both smartwatch and "dumbwatch" users.


----------



## Prdrers

^^^ I've never considered getting the Bluetooth and only connecting briefly to sync the time. You may be onto something there...


----------



## banderor

limatime said:


> Here's something a little different, GB-5600B! Casio's bluetooth square. It's a poor choice for a smartwatch but is quickly becoming a favorite of mine.


Why is it a poor choice for a smartwatch?


----------



## Steelerswit

i will chime in here with my GLS -5600KL-1


----------



## limatime

banderor said:


> Why is it a poor choice for a smartwatch?


I suppose it depends on what you want out of a smartwatch. Not many "smart" features (dictation, apps, etc) and no support for text message alerts.


----------



## limatime




----------



## Fujoor

Posting my DW5030C. 
How much would one of these go for nowadays?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

Fujoor said:


> Posting my DW5030C.
> How much would one of these go for nowadays?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All original in that condition, I've seen a few hundred dollars on eBay. Guess it depends on how bad the person wants it.


----------



## Marrin

Fujoor said:


> Posting my DW5030C.
> How much would one of these go for nowadays?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If ti had a copper colored case and caseback to match the buttons and the buckle I would pay $500 for it!
It is still one of the best looking squares out there but I don't like the black DLC case with the copper colored theme

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

The DW5025 only had the copper color case back but the case itself was stainless. It'll be interesting to see what they do for the 35th year anniversary models. I would love to see the entire case and case back in copper/gold as well.


----------



## Fujoor

Marrin said:


> If ti had a copper colored case and caseback to match the buttons and the buckle I would pay $500 for it!
> It is still one of the best looking squares out there but I don't like the black DLC case with the copper colored theme
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk












The back ain't bad 

I'm thinking of selling it but don't know for how much. What's reasonable. 250? 300? 350?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P4njoel




----------



## Marrin

Very nice, it looks industrial somehow

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy

First square








stupid autocorrect


----------



## jet_po27

Does the resin strap last on these kinds of g shock?. Because on my other Casio watch with a resin type strap, i think it just lasted for *2 years* before it break.


----------



## Marrin

jet_po27 said:


> Does the resin strap last on these kinds of g shock?. Because on my other Casio watch with a resin type strap, i think it just lasted for *2 years* before it break.


It all depends on what you do daily and how you take care of it.
Mine is 5 years on my wrist it only got the shining effect and very many scratches but it is still uncracked and great to wear.
I do get it thru a lot of sweat, dirt and even mud, but it gets washed once every 10 days or more often if necessary.
My work colleague has a GA-110 and his job requires the watch to be subjected thru hell of dirt sweat and different kinds of cement and construction materials, just like mine, but MORE, and he has been thru 2 straps in 3 years, and now switched to NATO adapters and strap.
But he never cleans his watch, simply wears it to the shower with him so it develops a lot more of water stains and grime on the underside.
I guess if you keep it relatively clean OT should last you a very long time.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Count me in









Showing off it's solar panels

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit

new kid on my block,GLX-5600-4


----------



## Steelerswit

and the oldest kid on the block, DW-5600. she has been to war and back and still running strong.


----------



## HenceForthWith

HoosierTrooper said:


> Here is my lightly modded 5610. It has a GW-5000 strap and I replaced the original bezel that has the white lettering with this one that has more of a grey/blue colored lettering. I really like the more subdued look of this bezel.


Hi HoosierTrooper, where did you get the parts to mod your 5610?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HenceForthWith

What model is this?


----------



## Steelerswit

HenceForthWith said:


> What model is this?


to whom are you referring to?


----------



## HenceForthWith

Steelerswit said:


> to whom are you referring to?


Sorry, been on WUS for years, but have been inactive, so my PMing ability is turned off. And, I don't recall who I was responding too... it was late last night. o|


----------



## HenceForthWith

Hi Steelerswit,

This was the watch.










Steelerswit said:


> to whom are you referring to?


----------



## Skeptical

That's the GW-M5610


----------



## HenceForthWith

The GW-M5610 has a period or colon between the day and month. This has a hyphen. 



Skeptical said:


> That's the GW-M5610


----------



## kmbijit

HenceForthWith said:


> The GW-M5610 has a period or colon between the day and month. This has a hyphen.


Wasn't this already discussed and concluded on another thread - there is no such watch, this is a goof-up from Casio on the stock images. The one with the hyphen is the GWM5600, and it is not multiband 6, it's a prev-gen multiband 5. Not that it makes a significant difference, but still.


----------



## HenceForthWith

Hi,

The watch on the other thread had a negative face. I guess I'm just a sucker for hyphens... I keep finding photos of Casios that don't exist...



kmbijit said:


> Wasn't this already discussed and concluded on another thread - there is no such watch, this is a goof-up from Casio on the stock images. The one with the hyphen is the GWM5600, and it is not multiband 6, it's a prev-gen multiband 5. Not that it makes a significant difference, but still.


----------



## HenceForthWith

Misidentified in an advert:









:think:



kmbijit said:


> Wasn't this already discussed and concluded on another thread - there is no such watch, this is a goof-up from Casio on the stock images. The one with the hyphen is the GWM5600, and it is not multiband 6, it's a prev-gen multiband 5. Not that it makes a significant difference, but still.


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

HenceForthWith said:


> Hi,
> 
> The watch on the other thread had a negative face. I guess I'm just a sucker for hyphens... I keep finding photos of Casios that don't exist...


Ha ha!!! I can understand what you must be feeling! 
But to be practical, there is no significant difference between MB5 ad MB6. Assuming you are based in the US, Europe or AU, there will be no difference in the radio signal reception. The only thing Multiband6 adds is the capability to receive signals from China transmitters, which should not matter if you are not located in East Asia. That being said, you can start looking for a GW-M5600 which should meet all your expectations. It might take a bit longer than finding a GWM-5610, but it will certainly make you happier!


----------



## HenceForthWith

Yeah, that isn't a hyphen.



samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Hi everyone, new joiner here  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardomfs

Lisa Hasan said:


> View attachment 10206138
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 

Welcome


----------



## jascolli

Sweet blue color, I love it. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

jascolli said:


> Sweet blue color, I love it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Its navy blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

USMC blue would be better~

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Brainstorm with one of my friends, and this came out.. trying to play around with color, mix up with special color band and red bezel.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantasm

Went on a 5600 square spree this year. Purchased 1 standard 5600E, 2 of the 5600MSs, and 3 of the 5600BBs! I really, really like the 5600BB.

I like having extras of watches I really like. Still need to get an extra 5600E.

Heres a pic of them - minus the duplicates I bought as back-ups.


----------



## Phreddo

GWX-5600C and a GW-S5600 on the pile with the DW-5600CS-9

A little mustard and ketchup, surf and turf, if you will.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

DW-5600BB on a Casio composite bracelet.


----------



## Steelerswit

2 more for me and the Mrs.
DW-5600E









BG-5600SA









Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Phantasm

yankeexpress said:


> DW-5600BB on a Casio composite bracelet.


Looks great! Good idea on the bracelet for the BB. Really fits with the all black design.


----------



## kevio

yankeexpress said:


> DW-5600BB on a Casio composite bracelet.


Wow! The 5600BB looks great with the composite bracelet! Makes me want to get a BB.


----------



## Phantasm

kevio said:


> Wow! The 5600BB looks great with the composite bracelet! Makes me want to get a BB.


Definitely get one. The BBs are fantastic!

Great readability, cool backlight, and minimalistic design. I like them so much I bought 3!


----------



## Phantasm

Double post error!!!

The BB does look great on the combination bracelet. Makes me want to get a second combination bracelet and do this mod too.


----------



## Zeroed4x




----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Threesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Blue camo bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Love the Mastermind. Ugh, yet another square to add to my wish list!


----------



## tam pak yu

Seriously, wanna sell.it to a guy who cherish him.


----------



## copperjohn

Both my son and I have one now!


----------



## CdrShepard

Really really really still want that 5610BA


----------



## Steelerswit

new DW-5600EG


----------



## odinslostcandy

GLX-5600-7


----------



## M1GZ

Has anyone picked up one of these yet, would like to see the real pictures?


----------



## Phantasm

M1GZ said:


> Has anyone picked up one of these yet, would like to see the real pictures?


Bought one for my brother as a Christmas present. Sorry don't have any pictures to show. It was gorgeous in person. I wanted to keep it for myself, but I have both the BB and MS already.

What I liked the most was the combination between the BB and MS. You get the BB display and the display border graphics of the MS (similar I should say). Strap looks nice too. I thought it was a great combination.


----------



## Hardscrabbler

I keep a modified M5610 (I reversed the LCD) as part of my paramedic kit. Let's see how the night goes.


----------



## Steelerswit

just adopted a a wayward DW-5600C


----------



## TheZahir

First post. Got 2 Gs, one for work and a classy one. Picked up the 5600BBN yesterday, never seen it before, so i'm stoked!


----------



## kevio

Finally got a chance to put together my DW5030 case with 3229 module. Relatively simple mod but wasn't able to get the piezo working correctly. If anyone has a suggestion on how to get it working with the 3229 module, I'd be grateful.

If you're a fan of square watches, this is something worth trying as the screw back case makes this watch feel more substantial.


----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Here's my latest 5600, the G-5600CC-3DR. (I recently added a quick review of the related G-5600CC-2CR which is the blue version in the Reviews section). The difference here is that it has a positive display with a green background and green backlight, as well as the sparkle green band and bezel. I like these 5600CC's, the fact that they're solar but not atomic, and of course the color allows for some variety from the standard black. The sparkle looks more prominent in person, sorta hard to capture the sparkle on my phone but here are a couple pics. 




















I didn't realize this until I went outdoors, but in certain light the lcd has a mirror like negative display look which is super cool. I assumed it was like most other positive lcd's when I bought it but this is a really nice surprise. Here are a couple of shots, along with the light:


----------



## Phantasm

Fergfour said:


> I didn't realize this until I went outdoors, but in certain light the lcd has a mirror like negative display look which is super cool. I assumed it was like most other positive lcd's when I bought it but this is a really nice surprise. Here are a couple of shots, along with the light


Super nice square! Love the display and backlight. Your photos are very good.

So is the backlight more green than the standard DW-5600E?


----------



## Fergfour

It's a beaut alright. To answer your question about the light, it is a more true green than other squares which can be a blue green color. My pic of the light is terrible and is actually nothing like the real green that it is.


----------



## Fergfour

Okay finally, using a different phone camera here's a relatively accurate pic of the greenish light:


----------



## zsnopek

M1GZ said:


> Has anyone picked up one of these yet, would like to see the real pictures?


Here you go!


----------



## gregoryb

CdrShepard said:


> Really really really still want that 5610BA


That grey on the right is awesome. What is the model number (please)?


----------



## CdrShepard

gregoryb said:


> That grey on the right is awesome. What is the model number (please)?


That's the DW-D5600P-8 (note the extra D before 5600)

Yes, it's awesome!


----------



## RLextherobot

it came the same week as my new diver! what will I wear this weekend?


----------



## VIA4321

GW-5600BCJ
The one that started it off, 8 years old and until recently my daily wear due to that oh so comfy composite strap.









GW-M5610NV2
Bought direct from Japan to compliment the GW5600, but unfortunately doesn't see as much wrist time as it should.









G5600E-1D
Another JDM model and my new daily wear, swapped the resin band for genuine strap adapters and a leather/cloth strap from the CL3 model.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb

CdrShepard said:


> That's the DW-D5600P-8 (note the extra D before 5600)
> 
> Yes, it's awesome!


Brilliant, I've found a couple for sale locally. Debating whether I just justify another watch. Maybe for my birthday later in the year


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## Phantasm

Love the sparkle on both those faces. Nice score Steelerswit!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Just received a new, 'backup' DW-5600BB today. Comparing it below to my other 5600BB with bull bars. I think it looks great either way! :-!


----------



## Phantasm

Time4Playnow said:


> Just received a new, 'backup' DW-5600BB today. Comparing it below to my other 5600BB with bull bars. I think it looks great either way! :-!


Nice spare BB! Glad you got another for your collection.

Thanks for the pic! The bull bars look really nice.

Which bull bars are you using? Casio oem or Jays & Kays?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Phantasm said:


> Nice spare BB! Glad you got another for your collection.
> 
> Thanks for the pic! The bull bars look really nice.
> 
> Which bull bars are you using? Casio oem or Jays & Kays?


Thanks! They are Jays & Kays bull bars...


----------



## romseyman

My wifey's GW-M5610MD-9JF.





Here with company of my few G's ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

Does anyone have one of the DW5600GF series? It looks like they came out in 2001. I found this description which is sortof hard to decipher. There's a symbol on the strap and a weird head/face image when you hit the light button. I've seen a red and a blue, I wonder if there were other colors? I've seen another picture of the caseback and it only says DW5600, no GF? Maybe they didn't put the letters on them back in 2001?


----------



## _rene_

Customized my gwm5610:
-gwm5610sd bezel
-jaysandkays pvd bullbars
-jdm casio 22mm strap


----------



## VIA4321

_rene_ said:


> Customized my gwm5610:
> -gwm5610sd bezel
> -jaysandkays pvd bullbars
> -jdm casio 22mm strap


Not an obvious combo, but works well - nice one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## _rene_

VIA4321 said:


> Not an obvious combo, but works well - nice one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was going for a more rugged look and the tan bezel really contrasts the straps and bull bars.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Do some custom on band and bezel of dw5600p-4 red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Oldie but a goodie. What I believe is a DW5600GF from 2001? The caseback just has "DW5600". Has an odd face/head image when you hit the light, a symbol on the strap, and a nice blue/silver color scheme. I think they came with bullbars and I can see the indentations. I have a spare set I might try on. If anyone has info on it I'd be interested to learn more about it.


----------



## HavokSe7en

Fergfour said:


> Oldie but a goodie. What I believe is a DW5600GF from 2001? The caseback just has "DW5600". Has an odd face/head image when you hit the light, a symbol on the strap, and a nice blue/silver color scheme. I think they came with bullbars and I can see the indentations. I have a spare set I might try on. If anyone has info on it I'd be interested to learn more about it.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10861370&d=1487001183"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


https://www.google.com/search?q=DW5...AUICSgD&biw=360&bih=560#imgrc=zmH0RQmoMvEAfM:


----------



## ccm123

GW-M5610








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Yeah I saw that link, but that's a blue jelly, unlike this one. I guess they made more than one style/color "GF". It's not always easy interpreting those "mygshock" pages either...


----------



## Fergfour

What do you guys think, with or without bullbars? Not a fan of how they obscure the "Casio" and "Shock Resist" text, but they add a bit of ruggedness, and from what I can tell they originally were sold with bars so it might be more historically accurate with them than without.


----------



## VIA4321

Fergfour said:


> What do you guys think, with or without bullbars? Not a fan of how they obscure the "Casio" and "Shock Resist" text, but they add a bit of ruggedness, and from what I can tell they originally were sold with bars so it might be more historically accurate with them than without.
> 
> View attachment 10862753
> View attachment 10862761


I prefer the look without, but probably would keep them on as they originally came with them and as you mention you have the indentations from them being on there previously.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

i have never cared for them as you state, but, depending on circumstances, may be handy in protecting the bezel/face.


----------



## Steelerswit

while im here, the latest 56XX to my G family

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/zombie-apocalypse-gw-m5610b-1-a-4033538.html


----------



## Bruin

GW-M5600 and DW-5025D


----------



## oldspice

An oldie, but a goodie.....


----------



## Greensweeps

I've got two, but the third one is in the mail.


----------



## Fergfour

I posted my blue DW5600GF recently, I just got it's brother in the mail today. Pretty sure it originally came with black bull bars but it's fine for now. I'm glad these 2001 models are still able to be found once in a while. The red has a little bit of the sheen/sparkle to it which these pics don't capture well. I'll do another tomorrow in daylight for WRUW Wednesday and maybe it'll pop more. Here's some side by sides:

























'


----------



## Bozzy

My GW-M5610BB mod with 5610KG bezel/strap:


----------



## Fergfour

Continuing my 2001 theme, a DW5600FL. One of the so called "metallic G's" because of the sparkle finish, this variant with silver resin. My first silver square woo hoo! A tiny bit of wear on some of the corners, hard to notice. No scratches on crystal. Hope my newer squares look this good in 2033.


----------



## VIA4321

Swapped bezel and strap from my GWM5610NV2 to black and added a pop of colour to the bezel script with nail polish.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

VIA4321 said:


> added a pop of colour to the bezel script with nail polish.


my wife wonders about me sometimes when i ask if she has a certain color or go straight for her bin of polish's. matched nicely and looks good!!


----------



## Fergfour

What are you guys using to paint with a toothpick or something?


----------



## Steelerswit

Fergfour said:


> What are you guys using to paint with a toothpick or something?


nail polish has a built in brush,,,,lol


----------



## VIA4321

Fergfour said:


> What are you guys using to paint with a toothpick or something?


I have a band of pixies under my command, they have no issue painting such small writing, pay them in flower petals too, every home should have some.

Seriously it is actually very simple, I started with a bezel that had white writing, this helped me as with bright colours you need a white base for the colour to work properly.
Take the nail polish's included brush and literally paint across the whole area of the writing, wait a minute then wipe across with your finger tip to remove the bulk of the excess polish, wait a further 5 minutes then use a q tip lightly soaked in nail polish remover and gently wipe across the area to remove the rest of the excess, as the writing is inset into the bezel as you clean the surface the colour from the polish is left on the writing. Make sure that you clean the bezel with warm soapy water afterward to remove any chemicals left over.Et voila!
Don't like the colour, use nail polish remover to take it off.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

Steelerswit said:


> my wife wonders about me sometimes when i ask if she has a certain color or go straight for her bin of polish's. matched nicely and looks good!!


I convinced my niece that I was going to a rave and needed to add as much neon colour to my person.
She didn't buy that, but totally bought that I was modding a plastic watch - she knows me too well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

uh huh, yeah right,,,,,i'm more inclined to believe the pixie story~


----------



## exc-hulk

some of mine


----------



## Fergfour

Anyone own the GW M5630e lightning yellow 30th anniversary? $450-500 on the bay. Seems excessive to me. Are they more rare than the similar GW M5630a rising red or something?


----------



## Steelerswit

Fergfour said:


> Anyone own the GW M5630e lightning yellow 30th anniversary? $450-500 on the bay. Seems excessive to me. Are they more rare than the similar GW M5630a rising red or something?


there is one constant with eBay, there are always people asking (emphasis on asking) silly prices.


----------



## Fergfour

My first mod, a GW m5625 with a green glide strap and bezel. The original resin was a little discolored. Before and after here.


----------



## M1GZ

Anyone have one of these that they would not mind parting with?


----------



## Phantasm

Probably my favorite square ever! The *PROJECT TEAM "Tough"*. My favorite combination - simple module and steel screw back case.

I love the pattern and text on the display. And the bricks are awesome!


----------



## Fergfour

Just in today, the DW5600CG circa 2000. Some bezel wear which is to be expected, not sure I'll be able to find a replacement considering the age but have really looked yet. Love the purple lcd and under the shock resist, and the scorpion of course.


----------



## CdrShepard

Fergfour said:


> Just in today, the DW5600CG circa 2000. Some bezel wear which is to be expected, not sure I'll be able to find a replacement considering the age but have really looked yet. Love the purple lcd and under the shock resist, and the scorpion of course.
> View attachment 10950434
> View attachment 10950442
> View attachment 10950450


Honestly that looks like it was made just last year. I guess that's the awesome thing about the squares - they never look outdated.

Here's a bunch of 2's to look at on my indigo-stained DW-5600WB-7. I like the staining actually, but honestly white is hard to pull off. I might swap for the basic 5600E b&b to make it more wearable, and also because the 22mm wide straps aren't nearly as comfy as the 20mm ones.









Sent from my Pipboy


----------



## Fergfour

Totally agree, squares never seem to look outdated, it's a timeless design. They can get scratches like any other watch brand, and the resin coating can become worn, but as long as you aren't bothered by that no biggie. Otherwise start looking for replacement bezel/strap, or try dye I guess. I don't expect my older squares to be totally perfect but I can tell you that I will baby them so they don't get any worse.


----------



## Steelerswit

very nice scorpion.


----------



## Fergfour

You know, one thing cool about the older G's is the font. Compare it to the GW5000 pic I added (or something newish. The numbers and letters are more vertical, not as italic. Instead of a square semicolon it's actual circles. Instead of little squares between the day/date, it's a dash. The day date numbers do not consist of little pixels. I don't necessarily think it's better, but it does give it a nice clean look.



Fergfour said:


> Just in today, the DW5600CG circa 2000. Some bezel wear which is to be expected, not sure I'll be able to find a replacement considering the age but have really looked yet. Love the purple lcd and under the shock resist, and the scorpion of course.
> View attachment 10950434
> View attachment 10950442
> View attachment 10950450


----------



## Fin_vtwin

Answering the roll call. Got this from Amazon.de, for 79 EUR.








It's a DW-5600E-1VER


----------



## oldspice

GW-M5610 just came in - from zero to 3 56xx series in a little more than a week....


----------



## Fergfour

That's the way to do it! So many more out there just waiting for you...


----------



## Steelerswit

oldspice said:


> GW-M5610 just came in - from zero to 3 56xx series in a little more than a week....


still have time to fit another one or two in before the weekend.


----------



## oldspice

Don't encourage me, guys. I've been watching all the GW-5000 videos on YouTube........

Funny thing is, when I started getting into Gs some 10 years ago, I stayed far away from the squares. I had a DW-5600 that I rarely wore and bought just because I thought _had_ to have one in the collection. Many years and different incarnations of said "collections" since and I'm finding myself gravitating to the squares more than anything else. Perhaps it's because I wore an Apple Watch for the better part of a year and got used to a rectangular shape. Perhaps it's because I'm old and nostalgic. Perhaps it's because I'm finding myself adverse to larger watches (I should know, I rocked a GWG-1000 Mudmaster when they first came out - that might have been the watch to turn me around - for me, it was almost comically large). Or, perhaps, and more likely, I'm just a fickle watch nerd!


----------



## Steelerswit

all of the above? glad you ditched the fruit~


----------



## Fergfour

Iowa City? I lived there for a year or so a long time ago. Go Hawkeyes!


----------



## Steelerswit

Fergfour said:


> Go Hawkeyes!


----------



## oldspice

Fergfour said:


> Iowa City? I lived there for a year or so a long time ago. Go Hawkeyes!


Schenectady? I used to travel to Albany for work quite a bit and loved pronouncing Schenectady!


----------



## Phreddo

Just got a GRX-5600 to swap resin with the GWX-5600 and have a positive red watch. Not atomic, but still solar, and a good hundred bucks less than the GWX equivalent.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Finally found a Rescue Orange!


----------



## Steelerswit

how much did you "rescue" it for?...lol


----------



## OedipusFlex

Bought some boots to match

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

The KG, nice!


OedipusFlex said:


> Bought some boots to match
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I was willing to pay the price on this one. Just a rare gem in my book, I've wanted it soooo long, and I love orange. The only other one I've seen is on EB now actually, for over 250 with shipping, (from Russia) but that's was too much for me. I got mine (from Japan) for just over half that. It is used but it looks new to me, and there's no box.


Steelerswit said:


> how much did you "rescue" it for?...lol


----------



## jascolli

Fergfour said:


> Finally found a Rescue Orange!
> View attachment 11049346


Wow, now that's nice. Congrats! Worth every penny.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

She's here




























Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Fergfour

I have that too!









I kid I kid! You have good taste steelerswit...in squares.



Steelerswit said:


> She's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

Well, get the candle. They smell good and soft light. I don't like brightness, unless working on something. 

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Mastermind & Ultraman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital_1

GW-5600RJ on the left and GW-5600SJ on the right.


----------



## Fergfour

30th Anniversary Lightning Yellow


----------



## Fergfour

Yes it's glittery. DW-5600GM from 2007. More details on my link.


----------



## M1GZ

Anyone have some good website to buy direct from Japan that will ship to the US ?


----------



## Digital_1

A couple more squares from my collection. 5000BL screwback on the left and the Mihara collab on the left.


----------



## Fergfour

Nice, always liked those two. Had the opportunity to get the BL but the bracelet had too much of the finish worn off.



Digital_1 said:


> A couple more squares from my collection. 5000BL screwback on the left and the Mihara collab on the left.
> View attachment 11069042


----------



## Steelerswit

Pretty colors










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Fergfour

There's that other CS variant, but not sure if you like the yellow:











Steelerswit said:


> Pretty colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

It's great....if it wasn't for the green screen. Put an EG module in there and then it would work.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## yankeexpress

M1GZ said:


> Anyone have some good website to buy direct from Japan that will ship to the US ?


Chino, Seiya and shoppinginjapan are reputable JDM sellers

CHINO WATCH

CASIO - seiyajapan.com

Shopping In Japan .NET | Shopping-In-Japan at eBay


----------



## fokemon

G-5600e with 1622 metal adapter.. And 5 ring zulu.


----------



## johnthomas

GW-M5610 with adapter.....and 3 ring zulu!


----------



## M1GZ

I got very lucky on eBay last weekend GW-5000HR


----------



## VIA4321

M1GZ said:


> I got very lucky on eBay last weekend GW-5000HR


That's lovely my ultimate square, can I ask how lucky?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Do you guys know of a place to get those metal keepers for 5000/5600? I've seen a couple metal keepers for the 6900 on eb but the seller said they are 22mm inner width. For a 5000/5600 strap I measure the keeper's inner width 20mm. I wouldn't want it flopping all over the place. Thanks!


----------



## Prado

My very first Casio G-Shock:


----------



## Evilpenguinj

Just became a member of the club. Got a GW-M5610.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## M1GZ

VIA4321 said:


> That's lovely my ultimate square, can I ask how lucky?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm very happy with it, by far the best out of my collection. As for how lucky, $219


----------



## oldspice

M1GZ said:


> I'm very happy with it, by far the best out of my collection. As for for how lucky $219


Hey, I was sort of half bidding on that one! Nice catch - your pictures are much better than the seller's!


----------



## VIA4321

M1GZ said:


> I'm very happy with it, by far the best out of my collection. As for how lucky, $219


OMG that is lucky - I am very jealous, cheapest I have found is nearer $300!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OdoN

Hi..

Just got myself a GW-M5610 straight from Japan. Had a friend brought it back to Indonesia. I'm still amazed for its looks (a tribute to the original G), the japan-only black box packaging and beautiful faux-leather watchcase.

For the time being, i haven't found the courage to wear it yet. It's still sitting safely in an acrylic watchcase to be stared at when i'm home. lol. My wife keeps asking "What's wrong with you?" xD

Thanks. And i really love this forum!


----------



## Fergfour

Does anyone own the DW5600egp? It's an older model. Looks very similar to the DW5600eg except the Egp has '1999' when u hit the light, as well as gshock pen. I'm considering picking one up.


----------



## Schutze

Hey, new to the forum. I found these today and couldn't pass them up. Glx5600c-1 and a glx5600c-2, under $120 for both of them! I couldn't find either of them for sale other than ebay and they wanted over $200 for one.


----------



## erebus

^^that sounds like a killer deal. Here's a new pickup, Reflex Dial:


----------



## zf2

Just got myself a dw5600 ms 1


----------



## Phantasm

A beautiful shot of the multi-colored display in the sun light while at an angle. This is the BB model. It looks so nice to me I had to get a picture of the effect. Straight on does not produce this effect.


----------



## bisoro

My DW-D5600P-1DR says "hi" to its cousins










Enviado de meu SM-G935F usando Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

On Zulu


----------



## gushockme

My G5600 just a week old.. Does it look small on my wrist?









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## OdoN

@gushockme

Sweet.. i thought nobody likes this model anymore.. i've had one i just sold last year. now i want another


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

gushockme said:


> My G5600 just a week old.. Does it look small on my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


It looks mahvelous.


----------



## gushockme

OdoN said:


> @gushockme
> 
> Sweet.. i thought nobody likes this model anymore.. i've had one i just sold last year. now i want another


I think this little square never dies.. It's a classic G...you should always keep at least one in your collection

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## gushockme

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> It looks mahvalous.


Thanks..Before this i wear the King for everyday use.. Just feel awkward having little square on my wrist

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## OdoN

gushockme said:


> Thanks..Before this i wear the King for everyday use.. Just feel awkward having little square on my wrist
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


It looks great on your wrist. Doesnt look small at all..

I also thought the 5600s often feel small on the wrist. but in photos they're always look good. idk why..


----------



## Fergfour

In many watch circles 40-42mm is considered ideal and cases that overhang both sides of the wrist (or are as big as the back of one's hand) are considered a no-no. A lot depends on your wrist size too. In Gshock land though larger sized watches come with the territory and that draws those that prefer larger watches. It's understandable that a 5600 might feel small to you if you're accustomed to wearing larger G's but I think it fits you well.


----------



## bisoro

There are a few pages which "explains" the size, such as: http://www.realmenrealstyle.com/watch-size/

My advice is to use what makes you comfortable and then think about style.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Busy night at the firehouse. My M5610 says it's time for bed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Hardscrabbler said:


> Busy night at the firehouse. My M5610 says it's time for bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"When seconds count, count on firefighters." Thanks for your service.


----------



## arogle1stus

5600 lovers:
Not a huge fan of 5600 styling til SIL Mark bought a GWX56.
Now I've changed my tune. Luvin 5600 styling. I have 2 GD350s
Not completely square but close. Who sez ya can't teach an ole
dawg new tricks?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## sodamonkey

DW-5600C from '87, with Brazilian bezel & Casio straps:

















Sent from my Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

DW5600GM-2 Just came in yesterday. Gonna take her apart now, clean it up, check the battery, etc. Hard to get a good pic sometimes with these negative displays.


----------



## Fergfour

Here's my latest mod, on a DW5025B. From this:








To this:















Used a soft GW5000 strap, changed the silver buckle with the gold one on the original white strap, kept the white keeper for some contrast. Black bars as a final touch.


----------



## M1GZ

Schutze said:


> Hey, new to the forum. I found these today and couldn't pass them up. Glx5600c-1 and a glx5600c-2, under $120 for both of them! I couldn't find either of them for sale other than ebay and they wanted over $200 for one.


if you wan to get rid of the blue one let me know.


----------



## Phantasm

Nice mod Fergfour! I like it.

Interesting that I did a similar looking 5600 mod today too -

It was not a cheap mod either. DW-5030 with BB module, MS bezel, and 5600E strap. It is one of my dream combos and I finally made it happen. I'm very happy with how it turned out. The BB module is one of the best negative displays for me. So bright, crisp, and clear.


----------



## zf2

Phantasm said:


> Nice mod Fergfour! I like it.
> 
> Interesting that I did a similar looking 5600 mod today too -
> 
> It was not a cheap mod either. DW-5030 with BB module, MS bezel, and 5600E strap. It is one of my dream combos and I finally made it happen. I'm very happy with how it turned out. The BB module is one of the best negative displays for me. So bright, crisp, and clear.


It looks great


----------



## Fergfour

Nice Phantasm! Are you able to get the BB module separately? or did you have a BB already?



Phantasm said:


> Nice mod Fergfour! I like it.
> 
> Interesting that I did a similar looking 5600 mod today too -
> 
> It was not a cheap mod either. DW-5030 with BB module, MS bezel, and 5600E strap. It is one of my dream combos and I finally made it happen. I'm very happy with how it turned out. The BB module is one of the best negative displays for me. So bright, crisp, and clear.


----------



## oldspice




----------



## Phantasm

Fergfour said:


> Nice Phantasm! Are you able to get the BB module separately? or did you have a BB already?


Got the module out of a white DW-5600SL (which has the same negative module as the BB). Unfortunately you can't just buy the module, you need to buy the whole watch. The white SL is a bit cheaper to buy than a 5600BB.


----------



## Fergfour

New case! Now I can see all the squares together instead of opening up 3-4 smaller cases, not to mention the solars can charge easily due to the acrylic top.


----------



## oldspice

Nice collection, Fergfour!


----------



## Fergfour

oldspice said:


> Nice collection, Fergfour!


Thanks oldspice


----------



## M1GZ

Fergfour said:


> New case! Now I can see all the squares together instead of opening up 3-4 smaller cases, not to mention the solars can charge easily due to the acrylic top.
> 
> View attachment 11233210


Nice Collection what case is that?

Ill have to post my collection


----------



## Fergfour

M1GZ said:


> Nice Collection what case is that?
> 
> Ill have to post my collection


Thanks. It's a fairly cheapo case from Songmics. I didn't feel I needed anything pricey or bullet proof as I don't plan on traveling with it or anything. Plus I wanted to see them under glass so to speak, and let them charge when need be without removing them. There are similar cases on Amazon, some have a glass tops, mine's acrylic. I don't need the glass shattering unexpectedly and damaging the crew in any way.


----------



## tny_villeas

My GW-M5610 in a G-5600e case, also did the negative screen on it. Added some adapters with a Zulu strap and some bullbars. Next to it, is my DW-5600. Replaced with the Brazilian bezel and bands.


----------



## Fergfour

Cool. You should post this in the "Custom Squares" thread



tny_villeas said:


> My GW-M5610 in a G-5600e case, also did the negative screen on it. Added some adapters with a Zulu strap and some bullbars. Next to it, is my DW-5600. Replaced with the Brazilian bezel and bands.


----------



## tny_villeas

Fergfour said:


> Cool. You should post this in the "Custom Squares" thread
> 
> 
> 
> tny_villeas said:
> 
> 
> 
> My GW-M5610 in a G-5600e case, also did the negative screen on it. Added some adapters with a Zulu strap and some bullbars. Next to it, is my DW-5600. Replaced with the Brazilian bezel and bands.
Click to expand...

I did.


----------



## Fergfour

Indeed you did. I even commented on it lol. It's a tangled web of threads around here.


----------



## tny_villeas

Fergfour said:


> Indeed you did. I even commented on it lol. It's a tangled web of threads around here.


Lol


----------



## Fergfour

Finally some sun in these parts!


----------



## VIA4321

Fergfour said:


> Finally some sun in these parts!
> View attachment 11344042


Love it, great combo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OdoN

Latest acquisition.. still dont have the heart to wear the jdm gwm5610 so i ended up buying this lol..


----------



## oldspice

Added another 56xx to the mix!


----------



## zf2

Oh yeah I got the same, this will be my daily beater now


----------



## Digital_1




----------



## Tnt9

here we go it is few months ago but I still have it


----------



## Fergfour

Got a couple deliveries today. The first is a DW5030D in like new condition. A lot of folks have this one but the opportunity was never right for me. Sometimes they're sold with the Gset, condition issues, selling for ridiculous prices, I even saw one where someone replace the lcd which is to me the best part! 







The other one was a partial DW5600RE, originally released in 2005. I bought it with the intent on using the reddish lcd for a custom. I was hoping it had a more reddish look in person but it doesn't seem to be any more red than the 5600CL which came out in 2008, or the 5600MS which is a current model. It actually looks to me like the lcd is identical in all 3 models, based on what I see online, I don't have a CL or MS so I can't verify that. In any case I love negative displays and I will utilize it somehow. The caseback is interesting too, has like a lizard next to a speaker or something:


----------



## JWNY

#Casio #MilitaryBlackSeries#CorduraNylonBand #DW5600BBN


----------



## oldspice




----------



## Eggsy

I got this on Friday
GW-M5610,my first G-Shock. 
I've got a feeling I'll be adding a few more in time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CdrShepard

The DW-D5600P's are pretty much the perfect G's for me.

10 year battery, old-school strap for small wrists, smallest form factor, super-sharp LCD, bull bar, world time... the only thing I would add is the elusive home time displayed in STW/TMR screens.










Sent from my Pipboy


----------



## cuthbert

To be restored...


----------



## jzoo

A new-to-me DW5600 with the 1545 module.


----------



## Time4Playnow

My other new pickup recently was this one, a DW-5600CL. Comes on strap adaptors with a leather strap. Reddish digits, but the cool thing is that the digits are also red under the backlight.  VERY stealthy!!


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## VIA4321

Managed to pick up a G I didn't think I would see in shops again.








Always liked the olive green and bright orange combo of the G5600KG-3

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Here's an updated picture of the state of my square collection. 







The model numbers are as follows, an * means it's been customized in some way.
Top row: DW5600FL*, G5600CC*, GWM5630E*,GWM5625E*, DW5600VTSSK, DW5600EH*, GWM5630A, GWM5610MR
Middle row: G5600CC*, DW5600FL*, DW5600FL*, DW5600RE*, DW5600FL*, DW5600GM*, DW5025B*, DW5600GM*
Bottom row: DW5000SP, DW5025SP, DW5030C, DW5025D, GW5000, DW5030D*, GWM5630D, GWM5600A

Since there's no room for any more in the case, I rotate one out each day, today it's a DW5600CG* with lavender filter and combi:







I wish I could say I'm done with squares but I can think of several more I'd love to get a hold of. The titanium, the 5000BL or D, the 5000ML, the Lovers, maybe a Mastermind, a Stussy, the S5600....


----------



## Fergfour

This came along with an odd lot of parts a while back. Just got around to testing it with a new battery. Seems to be in ok shape, not really into the whole sourcing 
a bezel hassle though...


----------



## oldspice

I think I've completed the square journey - from the DW-5600 up to the GW-5000 with a few stops along the way....


----------



## cuthbert

oldspice said:


> I think I've completed the square journey - from the DW-5600 up to the GW-5000 with a few stops along the way....


You need a vintage screwback, just then your journey to the Dark Side will be completed and you will earn the title of "master of Gs".


----------



## Fergfour

Your journey is done if the goal was to acquire a handful of black squares. There are way more other avenues you could explore. A rainbow of colors, the g-lide line, the bluetooth line, solar only models, vintage models, anniversary editions, the list goes on.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I might have posted this way back when, figured I'd post it again since I ref'd this watch in a recent post.

Got this from AZ Fine Time, who had Mr. Ibe at their shop for a visit during one of his trips to the U.S. He signed a bunch of watches, which they offered for sale including online. I was able to snag this DW-5600E signed by him for a good price.


----------



## Fergfour

It's meaningless scribble to the non-G fan, but around here that's as good as it gets. Kikuo himself touched and signed your square. Damn. If it were me I might remove that part of the strap and keep it safe, then put a replacement on it so you don't scuff up the signature.



Time4Playnow said:


> I might have posted this way back when, figured I'd post it again since I ref'd this watch in a recent post.
> 
> Got this from AZ Fine Time, who had Mr. Ibe at their shop for a visit during one of his trips to the U.S. He signed a bunch of watches, which they offered for sale including online. I was able to snag this DW-5600E signed by him for a good price.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fergfour said:


> It's meaningless scribble to the non-G fan, but around here that's as good as it gets. Kikuo himself touched and signed your square. Damn. If it were me I might remove that part of the strap and keep it safe, then put a replacement on it so you don't scuff up the signature.


Don't worry... ;-) Of all of my Gs, this is the only one I won't wear.....it IS a safe queen! LOL The entire watch is literally stored in my safe. I have a separate DW-5600E for wearing.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Put my recent DW-5600CL pickup onto a black zulu strap instead of the stock leather one. Got a zulu with the black PVD hardware in keeping with the 'stealth' theme of this watch! 

I actually wear this one to bed every night! If I want to check the time in the middle of the night, its reddish backlight does not destroy my night vision.


----------



## Eggsy

Time4Playnow said:


> I might have posted this way back when, figured I'd post it again since I ref'd this watch in a recent post.
> 
> Got this from AZ Fine Time, who had Mr. Ibe at their shop for a visit during one of his trips to the U.S. He signed a bunch of watches, which they offered for sale including online. I was able to snag this DW-5600E signed by him for a good price.


Awesome! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

The start of something interesting...









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Phreddo said:


> The start of something interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Is this the white G Kikuo Ibe wears sometimes?


----------



## Phreddo

cuthbert said:


> Is this the white G Kikuo Ibe wears sometimes?


 I don't know about that, but I'm doubtful. This watch wasn't originally white. Some previous owner had switched the resin. This is a DW-5600B, so I have to get some parts.


----------



## Igorek

IS there a bluetooth version with solar and radio control or at least solar?

Another question why is 5000 series cost so much compared to other 5600 series?


----------



## Fergfour

Igorek said:


> IS there a bluetooth version with solar and radio control or at least solar?
> 
> Another question why is 5000 series cost so much compared to other 5600 series?


--The GW5000's have metal cases with a traditional screwdown caseback for one. Not to mention DLC coating on the metal. I'm not aware of any GB5600's with solar or atomic.


----------



## cuthbert

Igorek said:


> Another question why is 5000 series cost so much compared to other 5600 series?


Aesthetically speaking the current GW5000 looks more like a 5600 than a 5000, in particular the grey frame recalls a lot the 5600C9V:



















I think you can appreciate the similarity between the two watches in these pics...I also assume they didn't want to call it 5600 because all the 5600s have a plastic case.

In short, the GW5000 and its siblings (5030s) are made in Japan at and higher standard than the current 5600s, they have a real metal case, in the case of the GW it's also coated, the rubber of the bezel and the strap are also much better than the 5600s I tried, more pliable and softer to the touch.

In short it's a better built watch, it's true that the module is the same as the 5610 but you can find many Swiss watches with the same ETA 2824 with a much bigger difference in price.

This is a pic of an unshrouded GW5000:









While the case is different it's still made like the vintage 5600C, and C series watches were more expensive than the 5600E, I think the price in today's dollars from a DW5000 taking into account inflation and different dollar change (in the ealy 80s the dollar was too strong for the American and World economy, it was devalued in 1985) would cost at least $200, add the new technology and you are not far away from the $274 I paid for mine.

Also, for some unknown reasons a lot of basic G shocks are very cheap in the US, in Europe a DW5600E is usually sold about 80 euros.



Fergfour said:


> --The GW5000's have metal cases with a traditional screwdown caseback for one. Not to mention DLC coating on the metal. I'm not aware of any GB5600's with solar or atomic.


I think there is a 5600E for the Japanese market with the 3159 module, same as the GW5000...but it costs $130, so roughly half of the GW5000, as you can see the numbers make sense.


----------



## kevio

Cuthbert, are you talking about the GWM5610 or G5600? The both have very similar displays. GWM5610 has the 3159 module (solar + atomic) and the G5600 has the 2597 module (solar) but both have plastic cases.


----------



## cuthbert

kevio said:


> Cuthbert, are you talking about the GWM5610 or G5600? The both have very similar displays. GWM5610 has the 3159 module (solar + atomic) and the G5600 has the 2597 module (solar) but both have plastic cases.


G5600 Japanese market:


----------



## Igorek

Is there all black solar model like DW-5600BBN-1ER ? If not then I have to get this one. This is becoming addictive.


----------



## cuthbert

"New" 5600:


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Fergfour

Love that blue and yellow color scheme in the NV. Wearing black all the time makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## Placeb0o

My new GWX-5600-1JF


----------



## Phantasm

Igorek said:


> Is there all black solar model like DW-5600BBN-1ER ? If not then I have to get this one. This is becoming addictive.


Yes. It is very similar to the BB. It's called the GW-M5610B-1ER. Kind of expensive lately. It has minimum graphics on the display. You can stealth out the bezel so it's all black too.


----------



## Shuutr

The GW-M5610B looks like this.










The GW-M5610BB-1jf










And on Amazon there is a listing for this which looks just like the bb

The GW-M5610MB-1ER


----------



## kevio

I wonder what the difference is between the BB and MB? If the MB is for military then it's display might use a red backlight? But otherwise they seem like identical watches.


----------



## Shuutr

kevio said:


> I wonder what the difference is between the BB and MB? If the MB is for military then it's display might use a red backlight? But otherwise they seem like identical watches.


In looking at the Amazon listing, it is a BB after all. The listing says "GW-M5610MB-1ER Mission Black" but the item description says GW-M5610BB-1. So probably a typo

Casio G Shock G-Shock GW-M5610MB-1ER Mission Black Uhr Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SSX2BEY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_5yj.ybG2PEV3X


----------



## Fugio

Yes, it is a typo. The BB has white letters and a shiny, high glass band and bezel while the MS has red/rose letters and a flat, normal band and bezel. I don't think the bezel lettering on my BB was gray, just a non-glossy black.


----------



## Fergfour

Not technically a 5600 but there's no vintage 5000 forum that I know of. This is a 2001 DW5000LV. It arrived filthy so this is after a thorough cleaning.








The display is kickin, one of the "microdot" types like the red 5000ML or gold DW5030D, except silver colored














The resin in an off white satin finish, it doesn't seem to have discolored very much thank goodness. The resin is washed out in the first pic so I took a side by side with a plain white strap on the left. One of a handful of old screwbacks that came with stock bullbars.







Screwback, nicely engraved with a devil and angel, 2001, g-shock and baby g. It is stainless so it has some scratches to be expected. I may try to polish it up a little.







The backlight has the devil from the caseback. All in all very nice. I had picked one of these up in the past but some character had changed out the display to a plain gray one. Finally have the real deal now! Whether I keep it stock remains to be seen...


----------



## cuthbert

Very nice but definitely not a vintage G shock....it looks quite modern.


----------



## Fergfour

Fine, not vintage, I was trying to make the distinction between the present day 5000's and the 5000's from 2001. 
What do you call a product that's about halfway between it's 35 year life span? Maybe the first 10 years is "vintage", the last 10 years is "modern", what about the middle 10 years? "Classic"?



cuthbert said:


> Very nice but definitely not a vintage G shock....it looks quite modern.


----------



## cuthbert

Fergfour said:


> Fine, not vintage, I was trying to make the distinction between the present day 5000's and the 5000's from 2001.
> What do you call a product that's about halfway between it's 35 year life span? Maybe the first 10 years is "vintage", the last 10 years is "modern", what about the middle 10 years? "Classic"?


I would say it's a modern one as the case is made for the "new" screwbacks, not for those made until 1996, but perhaps it's just me.

Nice watch, BTW.


----------



## Fergfour

Thanks cuthbert. Good point about the case differences, I didn't think to classify them based on that aspect. The oldest G's are about 35, this one is 16, let's go with middle-aged lol. As far as _looking _modern, I've found that squares are timeless in a way. One could be looking at a new square currently selling at your local shop, one like the 5000LV, or one from the 80's and they all have that unmistakable square essence. I love the fact that Casio hasn't messed with that too much over the years.



cuthbert said:


> I would say it's a modern one as the case is made for the "new" screwbacks, not for those made until 1996, but perhaps it's just me.
> 
> Nice watch, BTW.


----------



## Igorek

How often and how many do Casio make these limited/collaboration models? Annually? I see many on ebay with exorbitant prices on most of them.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Why can't you buy one of these in a retail store anymore? This is what I think of, when I think of G-SHOCK. IMO the best ever made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

That's sort of how it goes, they make a model for a limited time and move on to something new. It's not always obvious which ones will become desirable 10-15 years from now.


----------



## jzoo

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Why can't you buy one of these in a retail store anymore? This is what I think of, when I think of G-SHOCK. IMO the best ever made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which version are you referring to? My local Target had 3 DW5600 in stock about a month ago and maybe 2 other versions of round G-SHOCKs.


----------



## cuthbert

Fergfour said:


> Thanks cuthbert. Good point about the case differences, I didn't think to classify them based on that aspect. The oldest G's are about 35, this one is 16, let's go with middle-aged lol. As far as _looking _modern, I've found that squares are timeless in a way. One could be looking at a new square currently selling at your local shop, one like the 5000LV, or one from the 80's and they all have that unmistakable square essence. I love the fact that Casio hasn't messed with that too much over the years.


Yes they look the same but when you put them side by side you notice they are QUITE different:









The old ones have a thinner bezel, the new ones are more rectangular, they have bumps, straps is 16mm (was 18mm), new one are 1 mm thicker, 1 mm wider and 2 mm taller etc...


----------



## Fergfour

Yes there are subtle differences here and there amongst squares. That's part of the reason I collect them. I'm glad Casio has retained the overall design throughout the years. No matter the age, there's no mistaking any of them for a square.


----------



## Fergfour

Newest addition to the collection, a DW-5600R -3DR from 2008:













The resin is glossy and very dark green. It's worth mentioning that the strap is very supple. The closest thing to it I have is the DW5025D Ocean Gray jelly strap. It's very soft and bends easily. The display has a slight gold hue to it. There is a gold line around the border and some gold lettering, and a small green marker under the "shock resist".














The buttons, screws and buckle are gold. It has 3 nylon strap loops in the Jamaican flag colors








Plain 4 screw caseback








Lion of Judah symbol backlight









Color comparison with a black GW5000 and a green GW M5600A. I try as best as I can to limit new additions to those that are different or unique from others in my collection. The resin color alone does it, I don't have any others like it. Add to it the gold hardware, unique nylon keeper, gold lettering and display and it sets itself apart.

fergfour


----------



## Igorek

Amazing! The white I ordered from Las Vegas a week ago and green I ordered 2 weeks ago from Japan and both arrived this morning by mailman.


----------



## Shuutr

Craigslist G-5600GR like new


----------



## Fergfour

Nice choice shuutr. I like G-5600's and the fact that they're solar but not atomic. Nothing against atomic, but it's not a necessity for me. The green line outline around the date and under the time is a nice touch, usually those are just black. I always thought the GR would look cool with a bright green or even black strap. If I don't end of getting the GR someday, I can see myself getting at least the bezel for a custom square.



Shuutr said:


> Craigslist G-5600GR like new


----------



## Shuutr

Thanks. I agree that the touches of green are perfect. And solar is a must while atomic is preferred but not necessary. And I will change it up someday but for now I'm digging it as it is.


----------



## Phreddo

Just got this.
Not sure what I'm going to do with it.

I'm not a collector or restorer, so I'm sorta afraid to do much with this guy.

It works. Bezel is whole, but definitely rock hard and won't come off intact.

I did get the screws out with no trouble or damage, so I have that working for me.

There is a clear sticker on the back, wonder if that came from the factory? Buckle is scuffed up and the keeper is missing.

Guess I'll do some research and see.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

You could try a black strap and some black bars maybe? You posted a 5600cs once before I think, would that bezel and strap fit? Similar resin color. The 5600C is from the 80's so I'm doubtful it would.


----------



## cuthbert

Phreddo said:


> Just got this.
> Not sure what I'm going to do with it.
> 
> I'm not a collector or restorer, so I'm sorta afraid to do much with this guy.
> 
> It works. Bezel is whole, but definitely rock hard and won't come off intact.
> 
> I did get the screws out with no trouble or damage, so I have that working for me.
> 
> There is a clear sticker on the back, wonder if that came from the factory? Buckle is scuffed up and the keeper is missing.
> 
> Guess I'll do some research and see.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


What do you want to do with that one? It's perfect as it is, don't spoil it!


----------



## Fergfour

Phreddo I assumed you weren't happy with the discoloration. Originally, the bezel and strap would be the same color. It's sort of neat as is though and finding an original bezel could be difficult. I see you posted some outgoing G's recently, I wonder if you're on the fence with this one?


----------



## Phreddo

The discoloration doesn't bother me, but the bezel itself is pretty stiff, and probably ready to crack.
Correction, the bezel HAS cracked already on the top right corner.
At this point the only fix is the stuff from Brazil?

Like I said, I'm not really into restoring vintage stuff. The whole concept kinda scares me because I'm afraid I'll break something irreplaceable. I think my next step will be to find a home for this one with someone better equipped to feed and care for a "special needs" piece.


----------



## cuthbert

I don't even know if they make the bezel in yellow to be honest. then of course you'll have to remove the existing one, that is glassified (I mean rubber with age become shiny and brittle like glass, that's the reason why you should never use too old tires), that would be risky.

In short I would keep as it is until the bezel breaks down, and I wouldn't use it in direct light in summertime as UVs make rubber age.


----------



## Phreddo

I found the guy on facebook who sells the aftermarket stuff, so I placed an order. Very reasonable prices.
We'll see how that goes!


----------



## Ossamanity

Hi All, 
Sorry I i could not find a relevant threadand did not wanted to start one for just this, but just a quick question can you guys help me identifying these two models.

Thanks.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

The 1st is a DW56RTB and the 2nd is a DW5000ST



Ossamanity said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry I i could not find a relevant threadand did not wanted to start one for just this, but just a quick question can you guys help me identifying these two models.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Fergfour said:


> The 1st is a DW56RTB and the 2nd is a DW5000ST


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Are you thinking of buying them?


----------



## NathanSr

My G-5600GR in black.


----------



## Mathy

Just joined the G-shock and the 5600 club with this subtle and lovely Matte black heritage model 5600HR. Fell in love with the muted black dial and red sandwich strap, just enough colour for me.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gojira54

I had been wearing a DW-5600 for the last 5 years, battery died and so started lurking here again 
The DW-5600 had been an excellent watch - I only wear one watch and that gets worn all day everyday so I decided that it was worth the extra to buy a GW-5000.
I bought a GW-5000 on holiday in jp a few weeks ago and it is a beautiful watch BUT it found the extra weight of the SS case annoying :/
So I sold the GW-5000 and bought a GW-M5610 locally for £69.99 - perfect for me =]


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

gojira54 said:


> I had been wearing a DW-5600 for the last 5 years, battery died and so started lurking here again
> The DW-5600 had been an excellent watch - I only wear one watch and that gets worn all day everyday so I decided that it was worth the extra to buy a GW-5000.
> I bought a GW-5000 on holiday in jp a few weeks ago and it is a beautiful watch BUT it found the extra weight of the SS case annoying :/
> So I sold the GW-5000 and bought a GW-M5610 locally for £69.99 - perfect for me =]
> 
> View attachment 11694018


Pop in a new battery and your trusty DW5600E-1V should come back to life.


----------



## gojira54

Yeah I did, the battery dying was the impetuous to buy a new watch tho 
I liked the atomic and solar functions of the GW-5000 which was a clear upgrade from the watch I had. When I was unhappy with the weight of the screwback the GW-M5610 was a no brainer as they share the same module.
If casio release an all ti case 5000 with upgraded module (longer EL and louder alm pls) I would buy that, otherwise it's hopefully going to be a long wait for this watch to fail


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

gojira54 said:


> Yeah I did, the battery dying was the impetuous to buy a new watch tho
> I liked the atomic and solar functions of the GW-5000 which was a clear upgrade from the watch I had. When I was unhappy with the weight of the screwback the GW-M5610 was a no brainer as they share the same module.
> If casio release an all ti case 5000 with upgraded module (longer EL and louder alm pls) I would buy that, otherwise it's hopefully going to be a long wait for this watch to fail


Roger that. The DW5600E-1V, GWM5610-1, and GW5000-1JF are great squares. Enjoy.


----------



## riposte

My 1st G-shock. 
I don't like strap vents on this G-shock (I'm okay with Seiko rubber strap (like on SBDX012)), the strap makes the watch looks too long for my wrist
Is there anyone did 24mm rubber strap mod for G-shock? Like this one https://watchspace.wordpress.com/2014/08/06/g-shock-deployment/


----------



## jzoo

I haven't seen that before, it looks interesting from the photo.


----------



## bigvic

This has hardly been off my wrist all week since I put on these strap adapters from Vario. Just need some new 24mm Rhino's now...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigvic

My favourite watch is now so much more comfortable!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simon1003

Black - GW-M5600A bought used on ebay, originally came in white but had faded, seller threw in a brand new yellow strap and bezel (see below) but I like it on Black, looks quite understated.

Green - GW-M5610LY , from the lime accents collection, originally comes on shiny black, which I'm not keen on so put it on a military green.

Yellow - GW-M5610 - originally black, but the red and blue accents plus the gold lettering on the glass really lends itself to the yellow, will get a black bull bar too. Think this will be my holiday and beach watch this year.


----------



## Fergfour

My newest used square the DW5600JP. Have seen it called "Cities of the World" and "The Jetsetter" circa 2009:









I always liked the color scheme and this is the only one I've ever seen up for auction. It arrived in a disgusting, non working state. So it needed a good cleaning. There is some wear on the strap and bezel but nothing huge, at least the crystal/dial is perfect.









Outdoors pic. The strap is a black gloss, bezel dark blue gloss. Negative display with blue font. The only other square I have with this font is the DW5600GM.









Buttons are black! Only other square I have with black buttons is the GWM5630E.









Black buckle with "TYO, LAX, NYC" airport designations on strap. Again only my GWM5630E has a black buckle.








Standard caseback.

Very cool piece, I think it was JDM. Because of the dark colors the resin wear isn't that noticeable. I have seen replacement bezels and straps before so I think I can replace if needed. The black hardware and blue display are fairly uncommon in the square world so I'm glad to add it to the collection. 
fergfour
p.s. after looking at the pics I see I still have some gunk to clean off!


----------



## rafcartella

Mh 5600 japan









Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marvinc33

Just added a 5610 to my collection!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

Just got in the kg, to keep the 6900kg company









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## dleesys

Got my first g shock today! Got another 5610 coming from Japan in glossy black for modding purposes, and probably keeping this intact for the classic design. Love it!


----------



## rmeron

Here is my G-5600 solar, kind of a neat watch.


----------



## Fergfour

I like the G5600's, atomic isn't a necessity imo. I see you have a special strap on it too. Fyi we're practically neighbors!



rmeron said:


> Here is my G-5600 solar, kind of a neat watch.


----------



## rmeron

Yes, I have Jays&Kays 24mm adapters. With the regular strap it's either to loose or to tight.


Fergfour said:


> I like the G5600's, atomic isn't a necessity imo. I see you have a special strap on it too. Fyi we're practically neighbors!


----------



## rmeron

Another shot of my G5600


----------



## dleesys

My glossy 5610BB came in! Got it mostly for the really clean and cool looking display.

Was thinking I'd immediately start looking at a replacement matte bezel, but now that I have it I kinda like how the gloss looks in person so I'll probably keep it as is for a while.









I like it with the zulu adapters better than the stock strap, though.


----------



## yankeexpress

GW-M5610SD Desert Sand


----------



## HoosierTrooper

My GW-5600J








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1GZ

yankeexpress said:


> GW-M5610SD Desert Sand


I keep looking for one of those but have not had much luck


----------



## darklight111

Here's my first 5600, simple but very cool watch (ref gw 5600HR-1ER)


----------



## Phreddo

Gave the old DW5600c a Brazilian!









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

Catching some rays










New to g-shocks but I'm loving my square sub.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## M1GZ

Looking to build some customs and was wondering do any other g-shock series bands fit squares?


----------



## Fergfour

6900 series


----------



## Shuutr

Fergfour said:


> Nice choice shuutr. I like G-5600's and the fact that they're solar but not atomic. Nothing against atomic, but it's not a necessity for me. The green line outline around the date and under the time is a nice touch, usually those are just black. I always thought the GR would look cool with a bright green or even black strap. If I don't end of getting the GR someday, I can see myself getting at least the bezel for a custom square.


My GR looks like this now.









So if you are interested in a white/green strap and bezel, let me know.


----------



## Fergfour

Thx, I already got the bezel a while back for use in a custom square. Hang onto it for a little while, you might want to change it back months from now, or use it on another project.


----------



## M1GZ

Fergfour said:


> 6900 series


thank you


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Been awhile didn't post here

Collection:

BR S Golden Heritage
BR S Grey Camouflage

Oris Aquis Date
Tissot T-Race
Laco1925 Osaka

Mastermind Japan 30th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600
Ultraman 45th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600


----------



## Fergfour

​Nice, always liked the Mastermind skull and crossbones.


----------



## Pagant

As a newbie and recent owner of a GW-M5610 i guess this is my spot. After years sitting hunched over the wireless waiting for the time pips on the BBC so i could set my watch , i now have a watch that needs little attention and will always display the correct time, then i come on this forum to read it described as a "Beater", well it may be a beater to some, but to me it is a revelation, the problem is i keep reading all these posts about the different G Shocks and have to keep telling myself "I only need one watch".


----------



## Steelerswit

Pagant said:


> i keep reading all these posts about the different G Shocks and have to keep telling myself "I only need one watch".


LIES, ALL LIES!!!!

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## balllistic

DW-5600E (1545) recently shown the light of day after years in a drawer, battery replaced and o-ring lubed. Just ordered a new bezel and strap from Watches.br for my 5200 (240) purchased back in the mid 80's.


----------



## sodamonkey

balllistic said:


> DW-5600E (1545) recently shown the light of day after years in a drawer, battery replaced and o-ring lubed. Just ordered a new bezel and strap from Watches.br for my 5200 (240) purchased back in the mid 80's.
> 
> View attachment 12034602
> 
> View attachment 12034610
> 
> View attachment 12034618


Just be warned that the bezel MIGHT be difficult to fit! I received the same thing from Marta recently, and I ended up having to put the bezel I already had from them that was on my 5600C onto my 5200.

For some reason the new bezel wouldn't quite fit after getting one side on. Even the old bezel from the 5600 was a bit of a struggle to get on but was a bit more supple.

Maybe the 5200 is a tiny bit bigger than the 5600?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic

sodamonkey said:


> Just be warned that the bezel MIGHT be difficult to fit! I received the same thing from Marta recently, and I ended up having to put the bezel I already had from them that was on my 5600C onto my 5200.
> 
> For some reason the new bezel wouldn't quite fit after getting one side on. Even the old bezel from the 5600 was a bit of a struggle to get on but was a bit more supple.
> 
> Maybe the 5200 is a tiny bit bigger than the 5600?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads-up I'll update when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Thinking to sell one of my mastermind square


Collection:

BR S Golden Heritage
BR S Grey Camouflage 

Oris Aquis Date
Tissot T-Race
Laco1925 Osaka

Mastermind Japan 30th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600
Ultraman 45th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600


----------



## Fergfour

Some pics of the mastermind would be nice 



Lisa Hasan said:


> Thinking to sell one of my mastermind square
> Collection:
> BR S Golden Heritage
> BR S Grey Camouflage
> 
> Oris Aquis Date
> Tissot T-Race
> Laco1925 Osaka
> 
> Mastermind Japan 30th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600
> Ultraman 45th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Fergfour said:


> Some pics of the mastermind would be nice












Watch with japan box only
Item new

Collection:

BR S Golden Heritage
BR S Grey Camouflage

Oris Aquis Date
Tissot T-Race
Laco1925 Osaka

Mastermind Japan 30th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600
Ultraman 45th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600


----------



## Igorek

Anyone own this Casio yet? GW-M5610BY-1JF GW-M5610BY-1JF - 製品情報 - G-SHOCK - CASIO

Would like to see some photos of it.


----------



## Gruf666

A GW-M5610 just landed in France? Less than 90€ with a discount for father's day. I have ordered a bull bar and an adapter+black zulu from Jaysandkays will send pics when installed.



Can't send pics right now


----------



## Gruf666

A GW-M5610 just landed in France? Less than 90€ with a discount for father's day. I have ordered a bull bar and an adapter+black zulu from Jaysandkays will send pics when installed.



Can't send pics right now


----------



## SteveJ

Pagant said:


> , the problem is i keep reading all these posts about the different G Shocks and have to keep telling myself "I only need one watch".


That's because "I only need one watch" is just CRAZY talk.


----------



## Phreddo

I saw this on eBay, and I'd been on a red kick.

The watch had white resin, but I wanted the module.

After spending way too much on this used watch, then more on the proper bezel and strap, plus some new rubber internal bits, i managed to restore this DW-5600B to it's original state.

Interesting, nice but probably not my most rational decision.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pagant

SteveJ I think you may be right, a few days ago i got a G9000 Mudman i had to order in from Denmark, i also have a Combi bracelet for the 5610 , very cool, also BullBars for both, but after fitting them i decided i do not care for the look although i think the BBs would look good on a DW-5600BB-1ER where they would fit nicely on the minimalist display face, i am also on the point of pulling the trigger on different coloured bezel and strap for the Mudman. Is this how it starts ?


----------



## sodamonkey

Phreddo said:


> I saw this on eBay, and I'd been on a red kick.
> 
> The watch had white resin, but I wanted the module.
> 
> After spending way too much on this used watch, then more on the proper bezel and strap, plus some new rubber internal bits, i managed to restore this DW-5600B to it's original state.
> 
> Interesting, nice but probably not my most rational decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Just got one myself, bezel and strap had both seen MUCH use!!

I don't like adapters on G's as I can't get on with how they make the watch sit up on the wrist, so picked up a DW-5600MS resin set from Casio UK instead:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic

Just some follow-up. 5200 bezel came today for my Hero (Japan H 240), installed after a battery change and o-ring lube. I removed the case screws on one side which made installation much easier. Some before and after shots, very happy with how it came out, it will go into the rotation with my 5600E 1545 .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rgarza8

Very happy that I snatched this up. Replaced strap and bezel and good as new. All she needed was some TLC.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pagant

I have been wearing a combi bracelet on my 5610 for a week and reached the conclusion that it is not as comfortable as i had hoped despite looking very cool, this morning i felt rather than heard a slight ping and there was my 5610 on the floor, one end of the bracelet detached from the watch, clearly a sign so i removed it completely and fitted some JayandKay adaptors and a Zulu strap, much more comfortable. So the combi bracelet goes in the box of "That will come in handy even if i never us it," Casio after market bits and pieces that i have accumulated in the short time i have owned a couple of G Shocks. Ah what fun.


----------



## Shuutr

Phreddo said:


> I saw this on eBay, and I'd been on a red kick.
> 
> The watch had white resin, but I wanted the module.
> 
> After spending way too much on this used watch, then more on the proper bezel and strap, plus some new rubber internal bits, i managed to restore this DW-5600B to it's original state.
> 
> Interesting, nice but probably not my most rational decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


I did sketching very similar with a green 5600 that came with a white bezel and strap. Spent $65 on the watch. Another $30 I think on a new black and green bezel and $80 on a combi bracelet. But but but green!


----------



## SteveJ

Pagant said:


> I have been wearing a combi bracelet on my 5610 for a week and reached the conclusion that it is not as comfortable as i had hoped despite looking very cool, this morning i felt rather than heard a slight ping and there was my 5610 on the floor, one end of the bracelet detached from the watch, clearly a sign so i removed it completely and fitted some JayandKay adaptors and a Zulu strap, much more comfortable. So the combi bracelet goes in the box of "That will come in handy even if i never us it," Casio after market bits and pieces that i have accumulated in the short time i have owned a couple of G Shocks. Ah what fun.


That seems kind of like a waste of money if you don't really like the FC band. 
I'm sure that you could get $100.00 with no problem at all for it. Check eBay, they are hard to find and crazy expensive.
In fact I just purchased a nib GW-M5610BC-1JF from a Japanese seller on eBay, (japan-media-store), for two main reasons, it has a negative display, AND it comes on the FC band. 
IF I don't like it, selling the FC band would pay over half of what I spent on the entire watch.







(not my picture, borrowed from the eBay listing that I purchased it from.)


----------



## VIA4321

SteveJ said:


> That seems kind of like a waste of money if you don't really like the FC band.
> I'm sure that you could get $100.00 with no problem at all for it. Check eBay, they are hard to find and crazy expensive.
> In fact I just purchased a nib GW-M5610BC-1JF from a Japanese seller on eBay, (japan-media-store), for two main reasons, it has a negative display, AND it comes on the FC band.
> IF I don't like it, selling the FC band would pay over half of what I spent on the entire watch.
> View attachment 12222618
> 
> (not my picture, borrowed from the eBay listing that I purchased it from.)


Agree, I have just done exactly that in the last 2 weeks also, for me it was to directly replace an 8 yr old GW5600BCJ which also came on the combi-bracelet, but being atomic multiband 5 didn't sync in the UK. I used that watch on an almost daily basis and never had any problems with the strap failing at a springpin, despite me making numerous adjustments during its life.
Cheapest you can buy the baracelet on its own is £60 from TIktox and there always seems to be demand for used versions as suggested above.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

VIA4321 said:


> Agree, I have just done exactly that in the last 2 weeks also, for me it was to directly replace an 8 yr old GW5600BCJ which also came on the combi-bracelet, but being atomic multiband 5 didn't sync in the UK. I used that watch on an almost daily basis and never had any problems with the strap failing at a springpin, despite me making numerous adjustments during its life.
> Cheapest you can buy the baracelet on its own is £60 from TIktox and there always seems to be demand for used versions as suggested above.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information.
I didn't have a negative display G and I have been wanting a FC band, so I figured that this might be one good way to go.
I have been spoiled by "the Beast", since we get no atomic signals anywhere in Alaska. The way that GPS works is amazing!
Now I wish that there was an option to get GPS instead of "atomic" in all of them. 
I would have been happy to buy just a solar version for less money, but ... I guess ceptor ability will help resale IF I ever decide to cut it loose?


----------



## Fergfour

I heard there's going to be a jelly, gps, titanium 5635 coming out in a few months 
One can hope. 
Also nice would be a revival of some sort, 20th anniversary or something of the late 90's MRGs.


----------



## Mmpaste

Local AD just stuffed the shelf with a bunch of dw5600's that came with a little mini, pinky sized, gshock flashlight; a few white with blue screen summer colored squares and this lonely orphan. 







Im no surfer or fisherman and I'm pretty far from any tidal waters but we are all pretty much the same distance from the moon so, what the hell. Coming from the GW5000 the expectations weren't great. The resin is stiffer; the watch is lighter; it "only" has a multi screw case back. However... The signals are much louder, the multiple alarms are great; the snooze alarm is fantastic; the tag-teaming ability of the countdown timer is phenomenal. The adjustable EL duration makes a huge difference, especially if you select auto illuminate. Oh, and the buttons are easier to push. I totally understand the perceived drawbacks of the 5000 now, I just had no comparison when I dove in head first. I'm not sure if I'm a pure white watch kinda guy so this grey and white stripes works great. I'm sure it will get dingy over time and I'll do my best to clean it up when that time comes. And now for a laugh, I have 2 Gshocks! Glad to share; thanks for reading.


----------



## SteveJ

Fergfour said:


> I heard there's going to be a jelly, gps, titanium 5635 coming out in a few months
> One can hope.
> Also nice would be a revival of some sort, 20th anniversary or something of the late 90's MRGs.


Why not?
Hope springs eternal.
;^)


----------



## Shuutr

Mmpaste said:


> Local AD just stuffed the shelf with a bunch of dw5600's that came with a little mini, pinky sized, gshock flashlight; a few white with blue screen summer colored squares and this lonely orphan.
> View attachment 12232714
> 
> Im no surfer or fisherman and I'm pretty far from any tidal waters but we are all pretty much the same distance from the moon so, what the hell. Coming from the GW5000 the expectations weren't great. The resin is stiffer; the watch is lighter; it "only" has a multi screw case back. However... The signals are much louder, the multiple alarms are great; the snooze alarm is fantastic; the tag-teaming ability of the countdown timer is phenomenal. The adjustable EL duration makes a huge difference, especially if you select auto illuminate. Oh, and the buttons are easier to push. I totally understand the perceived drawbacks of the 5000 now, I just had no comparison when I dove in head first. I'm not sure if I'm a pure white watch kinda guy so this grey and white stripes works great. I'm sure it will get dingy over time and I'll do my best to clean it up when that time comes. And now for a laugh, I have 2 Gshocks! Glad to share; thanks for reading.


*It looks like a GWX-5600WA right?*


----------



## Mmpaste

Yes, sorry Shuutr. It is the gwx5600wa. Thanks for calling me out. Lovely piece.


----------



## Manuyota

Glad to join you all here, it has arrived this morning and I already love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

Pagant said:


> SteveJ I think you may be right, a few days ago i got a G9000 Mudman i had to order in from Denmark, i also have a Combi bracelet for the 5610 , very cool, also BullBars for both, but after fitting them i decided i do not care for the look although i think the BBs would look good on a DW-5600BB-1ER where they would fit nicely on the minimalist display face, i am also on the point of pulling the trigger on different coloured bezel and strap for the Mudman. Is this how it starts ?


BEWARE!
It always starts out small and quietly ...
;^)


----------



## SteveJ

Shuutr said:


> *It looks like a GWX-5600WA right?*


Yeppers, the watch pictured is certainly a GWX5600WA-7. 
It's nice, but white isn't my cup of tea.
But I'd go for the brown one.
Just a matter of individual tastes of course.


----------



## SteveJ

Mmpaste said:


> Yes, sorry Shuutr. It is the gwx5600wa. Thanks for calling me out. Lovely piece.


It's just a g-shock thing?
Who can keep all of their model numbers straight?
There are literally thousands of variations.
I think.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Todd jordan reporting in

Collection:

BR S Golden Heritage
BR S Grey Camouflage

Oris Aquis Date
Tissot T-Race
Laco1925 Osaka

Mastermind Japan 30th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600
Ultraman 45th Anniversary x Gshock DW-5600


----------



## 500lbman

Picked up a 5600fc. Negative display is harder to read, but I don't care ha! Looks cool!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

DW 5600 E on an atermarket strap.Bought at the Devils lake walmart in 2015 on clearance for 35 bucks.The strap was not comfortable at first but now it conforms to my wrist.


----------



## M1GZ

Finished my custom


----------



## sodamonkey

Just in yesterday, my latest GLX:










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave

Just arrived, not too sure about the shiny white finish holding up, but looks good. Maybe it will stay as a fashion accessory when going out and wearing something other than black ;-)


----------



## Slm643

OK my first Casio was a gd350, had it for about 12 yrs the chrome wore off the light button, I took it in for a new battery and the guy mashed a spring putting it back together! So I now have a prw-3500 pro trek, a gw-5000 1jf and gw-m5610bc-1jf! And I love them all!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

I guess I should add my only 5600 to this thread. It's a GLX-5600-1 with G-5600NV-2 resin.

I lucked out with the accuracy on this one. I set it on June 10 and it's less than 1/2 second fast so far (after 26 days).


----------



## GaryK30

sodamonkey said:


> Just in yesterday, my latest GLX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I looks like this one may have the same (or very similar) display and surround as my GLX-5600-1. I find the LCD to be super sharp and contrasty. The mirrored area over the moon/tide info looks great, and changes a lot in different lighting, from shiny to black. The "corrugated" metal surround completes the look.


----------



## M1GZ

sodamonkey said:


> Just in yesterday, my latest GLX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ive been looking for one of those but have not had any luck


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Fergfour

Inca Bloc said:


> View attachment 12333353


Nice. I've been thinking of bringing my EH back to original spec, then using the ML module and HR strap elsewhere:


----------



## Phreddo

When i fall off the wagon, I make it count.

GW-M5630









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroair

I got a pretty significant watch today. My 40th G-Shock, and my [who knows how many'th] square.

This is my first combi bracelet. I like it so far. I like it a lot, in fact.


----------



## ocddave

New arrival, will have to play with my newest toy later  , going to be a busy few days at work and at home 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroair

zeroair said:


> [who knows how many'th] square.


Well I just counted, and I have (or at least, have had), 18 squares. I still have all but 2 of those. So, 16 squares is what I have now. I hope to do a family shot sometime soon.


----------



## VIA4321

zeroair said:


> I got a pretty significant watch today. My 40th G-Shock, and my [who knows how many'th] square.
> 
> This is my first combi bracelet. I like it so far. I like it a lot, in fact.
> View attachment 12340437


I'm with you on that, my 5610BC has spent more wrist time with me since it's arrival than any other G









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

I third that! This remains one of my favorite squares along with the GW5000.


----------



## Fergfour

zeroair said:


> Well I just counted, and I have (or at least, have had), 18 squares. I still have all but 2 of those. So, 16 squares is what I have now. I hope to do a family shot sometime soon.


Awesome can't wait to see the photos! You actually made me go count my squares lol. 31! I do have some other "square-ish" G's too (MRG, 8000, 5500), which maybe are not "official" squares but they definitely aren't round. Something about a square case+digital that just sits right. Contrary to this, I just bought my first round G, so I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## zeroair

Fergfour said:


> Awesome can't wait to see the photos! You actually made me go count my squares lol. 31! I do have some other "square-ish" G's too (MRG, 8000, 5500), which maybe are not "official" squares but they definitely aren't round. Something about a square case+digital that just sits right. Contrary to this, I just bought my first round G, so I'm keeping an open mind.


My first G could not be more different than squares. A round analog (GA-1000).

I count 5500's as squares. Kings too. But that's all the non-56xx in my list - everything else is a 'traditional' square.


----------



## Fergfour

I throw these into the square realm too. I mean, just look at their awesome non-roundedness!

7800:







110:







210:







G8000:


----------



## Sir-Guy

Just got this GW-M5610 last week. It's my first G-Shock (after Timex for decades) and I quite enjoy it so far. I spent a few months reading before deciding on this one.

I like how part of its face turns a sort of lilac color when reflecting the sky. It has a curious sort of charm to it-robust yet understated, discreet but reliable. I like how it has more capabilities than one would think at first glance.

I'm a fan now.


----------



## banderor

Haven't shared pic of my two G-Shocks for a while. I like solar power, radio wave syncing, and square form factor.


----------



## Sir-Guy

What's the model on the bottom, and its difference from the other? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## banderor

Sir-Guy said:


> What's the model on the bottom, and its difference from the other? Thanks for sharing!


The one on the left is GW-5000 and the one on the right is GW-M5600. Lots of differences (price, case construction, module functions, weight), but both have strong points and equally great in their own way.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Ah, I see. The all-metal one, right? (Still learning about G-Shocks, so thanks for humoring me.) I can appreciate the appeal of it as a great "sleeper" watch! Nice photos.


----------



## banderor

Sir-Guy said:


> Ah, I see. The all-metal one, right? (Still learning about G-Shocks, so thanks for humoring me.) I can appreciate the appeal of it as a great "sleeper" watch! Nice photos.











One example of a difference. GW-5000 and GW-M5600 have different chips (modules) with slightly different functions. For instance, GW-5000 has a 23 hour 59 minute countdown timer, but doesn't display current time in the small window on the top right corner of the display. GW-M5600 only has a 59 minute countdown timer (measures to 10th of a second), and displays _current time_ in the small window on the top right corner of the display. Depending on how you use your watch in daily life, one or the other of these functions might be better for you. Of course, having one of each eliminates the "problem" of deciding which one to get 

No need to apologize for asking questions Sir-Guy. Half the fun of this hobby is learning about these watches, the other half is wearing & using G-Shocks!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks for the post! The one I have is the GW-M5610. It has the 3159 module—23 hour 59 minute countdown. I wish it displayed the current time in the top right though! I don't really need to see the countdown twice on the same screen.

My main thing is adjusting to the button sequence. I used Timex (Ironman) for years and years, so I'm trying to learn the new buttons! At least the light is still in the top-right on this.

I appreciate the explanation and photos! What a forum.


----------



## m84

Hi all, as per the WRUW thread, here is my new 5610. 
I hadn't worn a digital in 20 years and just got this one this weekend, so thought I'd snap a few pics!

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice one, Lou! That's the one I just got as well. I find it a charming little thing.


----------



## m84

Thanks @Sir-Guy!
I've been enjoying it very much so far, and quite comfortable too. 
A friend has the more premium gw5000 and I was very enamoured with it, but decided to go the cheaper route for now to make sure I would enjoy wearing one of these again.


----------



## Manuyota

Welcome to the GW5000 community! Here's my GW-M5610 bought 2 months ago, I took this today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mervynlau

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice! The more I wear this, the more I like it. It's very unassuming, if that makes any sense.










I turned off auto-sync and am going to test its intrinsic accuracy over the next week or two. Its predecessor, a Timex Ironman, averaged about +5 seconds a month. It's mostly moot with this as it's a RC watch, but I'm a curious fellow.


----------



## PAUL H.

After following this thrd for awhile I just bought my first G today - a DW-5600E-1V (3229)..........just what I needed!!
Thanks / Cheers p


----------



## fogbound

DW5600c 691 Japan A










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

Anyone know where I can find a GW-5000B-1JR to buy online?


----------



## thirstyturtle

500lbman said:


> Picked up a 5600fc. Negative display is harder to read, but I don't care ha! Looks cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the full model number of this watch? I can't find it by searching "5600fc" anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## VIA4321

thirstyturtle said:


> What is the full model number of this watch? I can't find it by searching "5600fc" anywhere. Thanks!


If you're looking for a new one
GW-M5610BC-1JF

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

VIA4321 said:


> If you're looking for a new one
> GW-M5610BC-1JF
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


THANK YOU!

Does the 3159 module show the time in the "stopwatch" or "timer" modes? Is the timer shown in "time" mode?


----------



## 500lbman

thirstyturtle said:


> What is the full model number of this watch? I can't find it by searching "5600fc" anywhere. Thanks!


Sorry, I posted the wrong model number lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

thirstyturtle said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Does the 3159 module show the time in the "stopwatch" or "timer" modes? Is the timer shown in "time" mode?


No, afraid not 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

VIA4321 said:


> No, afraid not
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well I ordered it anyway! I've been wanting a solar atomic ever since I got my DW-5600E and I much prefer the negative display and color scheme of the GW-M5610-1BJF as well. It does seem silly that the cheapest 5600 has one of the neatest features and even the 5000 doesn't have it...


----------



## VIA4321

thirstyturtle said:


> Well I ordered it anyway! I've been wanting a solar atomic ever since I got my DW-5600E and I much prefer the negative display and color scheme of the GW-M5610-1BJF as well. It does seem silly that the cheapest 5600 has one of the neatest features and even the 5000 doesn't have it...


Great watch, feels a bit more substantial on the wrist than the non-solar, non-atomic 5600, I have three in various colours.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@VIA4321-I'd love to see photos if you have some to share! I recently got my first G-Shock (GW-M5610) but am not too familiar with the suffix differences for various colors for them. Mine is the positive display with the red outline.

Would you humor a newbie with a little education and photo examples? Here's mine, which I find quite enjoyable so far!


----------



## VIA4321

Sir-Guy said:


> @VIA4321-I'd love to see photos if you have some to share! I recently got my first G-Shock (GW-M5610) but am not too familiar with the suffix differences for various colors for them. Mine is the positive display with the red outline.
> 
> Would you humor a newbie with a little education and photo examples? Here's mine, which I find quite enjoyable so far!


No problem, the standard GW-M5610 colour you have is a great watch, that colour combo goes well with pretty much everything.
I am an avid collector of things that interest me and 8 years ago I bought a GW-5600BCF whilst in America on holiday, had that until this year where I sold it on eBay, that came on the comfy composite strap and had solar power and atomic timing, it was the forerunner of the 5610, unfortunately for me the atomic sync only worked in Japan and the US, no good as I am in the UK, but it didn't worry me unduly.
About a year ago I got into G-shocks when my wife bought me a limited edition 6900 the olive coloured undefeated GW6903 and it snowballed from there, I seem to gravitate towards the 56xx series as they fit well under sleeve cuffs, look super retro techy and I just love the features they pack into them.
I started with the GW-M5610NV2 a Japan only military themed limited edition in navy blue:









Then a UK limited edition the GW-M5610LY








I modified this slightly by replacing the semi gloss case and strap with matt black and then painted the wording to match the face.

Then a solar only, no atomic sync, Japanese model G5600E-1D








This has a cloth/leather strap and now black bull bars (not pictured)

On holiday in Florida this Easter I found a watch I had been looking for for a while another solar only G5600KG-3 in olive green.









Finally last month I sold my old GW-5600BCF and bought another Japanese import GW-M5610BC-1JF









I am sure there are posts on here that explain how the serial numbers work, something I will not bore you with now.

Enjoy your watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@VIA4321—What a great reply, thanks so much! I'm really digging what you did with your -LY. Makes me think of the '80s in a good way! That's really slick and a great pop of color. Great job with the lettering.


----------



## thirstyturtle

My GW-M5610-1BJF arrived today and I really like it so far. I read plenty of complaints about it being difficult to read but wasn't too worried about it because I guess I was spoiled by my GD-350 negative display which was incredibly easy to read; comparatively speaking this is very difficult to read. I'm really shocked at how "dark" it is - why so different from another negative display G-Shock?










Legibility comparison:









I want the stealthy all-black look without sacrificing so much legibility so I'm actually considering buying another GD-350 (I sold it a few months ago...dumb!) but it was really too large for my 6.75" wrist whereas the 5610 is the perfect size.

So is there a all-black 5600 with a brighter negative display? Is the GW-5000B any better?


----------



## ocddave

Maybe it's just me, but I think the GD-350 looks completely normal on your wrist.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Module 3063 in GW-M5600 handles checking time sync mode better than Module 3159 does in GW-5000. Another upper right-hand window thing.









1/ When you push the button to check when GW-5000 last synced with atomic clock it displays *GET / Time of Sync. *On GW-M5600 it shows *Date of Sync / Time of Sync* immediately. 









2/ After a couple seconds GW-5000 displays the *Date of Sync*, and GW-M5600 flips to *GET*.

A small thing, but G-Shock fans will understand.


----------



## Hein W




----------



## Hein W

DW-5600HR-1ER from local shop:








GW-M5610NV-2ER from local shop:








GW-M5610-1ER from Watchshop UK








GW-M5610BC-1JF from Chino:


----------



## Hein W




----------



## m84

Putting my 5610 through its paces lately...


----------



## Borys Bozzor Pawliw

The Most Dangerous Watch I Own...

Why?

I'm a consultant, and do a lot of restructuring and re-organization of companies. Many years ago, I was mentored by a very experienced, brilliant individual who was a true master, not only of the theory but the practice of business restructuring. And he told me one of the most important things to be wary of is to convey the right image for the situation. When you are with a client, you are being "read", with what you say...and how you look, including what you wear. And one thing to be careful of is watches. Simply, a Rolex or Patek Phillipe is the WRONG watch for this game: it simply implies elitism, arrogance and extravagance to many. Sure, a watch afficianado may like it, but more often than not, you could be sending the message of wastefulness - and what signal does it send when you are making large scale cut backs in staffing...and doing so wearing a watch that costs five figures?

Nope.

The Casio G Shock G5600 E1 may seem a bit nerdy (and dusty!), but it implies practicality, frugality, functionality and toughness. And really, with an alarm, timer, stopwatch, world time and perpetual calendar, it ticks all the boxes you need. Not the watch perhaps for meeting with investment bankers or high end retailers, but for construction, engineering, IT firms, mass market retailers, supermarkets, pharmaceuticals, military/defense, transport and manufacturing, it really gives off the right vibe.

Love this one: in winter time it loses about 2 seconds a month, in warmer situations its either spot on or just under 2 seconds quick per month: excellent! All for $70. The one watch I know will not let me down in reliability, functionality and flying under the radar.

Thankyou Kikuo Ibe!


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Fujoor

3rd time I'm getting the gw-5000. This time I'm keeping it so my two other screwbacks don't feel lonely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave

Is the GW-5000HR-1JF unattainable? I thought I might add one to my collection, but they seem to be scarce.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Fergfour

ocddave said:


> Is the GW-5000HR-1JF unattainable? I thought I might add one to my collection, but they seem to be scarce.


Yes the 5000hr and 5000b are very scarce and I haven't seen them very often on non-ebay auction sites. When I do they are usually more than the regular gw5000. The cheaper dw5600hr seems to be more widely available.


----------



## Steelerswit

DW-56RTB


----------



## Steelerswit

White Tiger 5600


----------



## Steelerswit

Huf 5600


----------



## yankeexpress

GLX-5600A










DW-56RTB Referee timer





































GWX-5600 with Japanese KitKat bar










GLX-5600B










DW-5600BB










GW-M5610SD Desert Sand


----------



## Fujoor

Its been a while since I posted here. Here are my latest squares.


----------



## jzoo

Fujoor said:


> Its been a while since I posted here. Here are my latest squares.
> View attachment 12421671
> View attachment 12421675


What is the model number for the one with the orange stripe around the crystal, please? Thanks!


----------



## Fujoor

jzoo said:


> What is the model number for the one with the orange stripe around the crystal, please? Thanks!


It's red and the ref is dw-5000-1jf

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler

On duty with my modified GW-M5610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo

Here's a project I finished about a month ago. It's close to a DW5600.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Hardscrabbler said:


> On duty with my modified GW-M5610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you change it to a negative display? How's the legibility? Also looks like it could use a little sunbath! (On M, the horror!)

Thanks for sharing; I wear mine at work as well.


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sir-Guy said:


> Did you change it to a negative display? How's the legibility? Also looks like it could use a little sunbath! (On M, the horror!)
> 
> Thanks for sharing; I wear mine at work as well.


I did the mod myself. It was pretty easy compared to some of the other mods I've done since, and I liked how it turned out. The legibility is excellent, but the customized negative display lacks the borders separating the data fields (time, day, date) that are present on your watch. It's not a big deal for me.

The watch holds a charge well, but I use the auto EL feature a LOT. I wake up and check the time







when I'm on duty, and the watch negates the need for an alarm clock in the bunk room. I also like to know the time when I'm driving back from a call but need to keep both hands on the wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Gotcha. Looks nice without the borders, I think. In another thread someone brought up those desktop "solar chargers," which if you work a lot at night like we do can be a handy way to keep your watch charged. I like mine for peace of mind because I can't tell if it's at the top of H or at the bottom near M.



















I haven't ever used the auto EL feature but I have heard it drains the battery quickly. Word is the EL is more power-hungry than a little LED on the side and that's part of the reason other G-Shocks are going that way.


----------



## Rook_Group

My first new G-Shock in about 15 years:


by Rook Group, on Flickr


----------



## EmL

I've been eyeing the GW-M5610 but was put off by some comments on Youtube regarding the wrist band breaking and the plastic case collecting sand, dust and mud. 
How accurate are those claims?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## VIA4321

EmL said:


> I've been eyeing the GW-M5610 but was put off by some comments on Youtube regarding the wrist band breaking and the plastic case collecting sand, dust and mud.
> How accurate are those claims?


Band snapping - I have six, dating back to 2005, no problems yet and a new pair of bands is about $15-20.

Will only collect crud if you go rooting around in the dirt and can easily be cleaned by removing the bezel and a bit of tlc.

IMHO the 56xx series are some of the most durable time wear I have come across.

Great watches - don't believe everything you read.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EmL

VIA4321 said:


> IMHO the 56xx series are some of the most durable time wear I have come across.
> 
> Great watches - don't believe everything you read.


Cheers, I will go back to the local shop and have a closer look.


----------



## Steelerswit

Got to add another one, but it might be here already, just moved to NJ.









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Fujoor

Double post from the wruw thread.


----------



## m84

Fujoor said:


> Double post from the wruw thread.
> View attachment 12436781


This looks cool! Whats the ref @Fujoor?


----------



## Fujoor

m84 said:


> This looks cool! Whats the ref @Fujoor?


It's the JDM 5610. Gw-m5610r

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonsev

Fujoor said:


> It's the JDM 5610. Gw-m5610r
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm, like that a lot and nice price on Amazon right now also................Hmmm


----------



## Hardscrabbler

EmL said:


> I've been eyeing the GW-M5610 but was put off by some comments on Youtube regarding the wrist band breaking and the plastic case collecting sand, dust and mud.
> How accurate are those claims?


My GW-M5610 is my daily duty watch at the fire department. I've never had a band issue, and this watch stays cleaner than my larger G-Shocks did.

Also, I like the fact the strap will break if enough force is applied. I wear my TSAR on a MARATAC NATO strap because I don't want to lose the swatch if a spring bar fails, but if the strap ever gets caught on a piece of machinery I'll likely lose my arm instead.

Highly recommend the 5610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epal2Apol

Fujoor said:


> It's the JDM 5610. Gw-m5610r
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this watch so I decided to get the older version. It's good I found a bargain one at eBay, but in not so good condition.

Older Version (5600R) and Newer Version (5610R)
They just differ in: 
1. Multi band 5 vs Multi band 6
2. Date Display, dash (-) vs dot (.)


----------



## pckoh

shockerman said:


> View attachment 787212


Real classic...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

First and only G. Bit hard to read as I knew going in but....meh. Thinking a 5610 would be better for me with the solar feature. Problem is I don't like the red line on the glass and don't want another negative. That leaves me with....you guessed it. The GW-5600-1JF! Yikes, am I really going to do this.


----------



## Sir-Guy

parsig9 said:


> First and only G. Bit hard to read as I knew going in but....meh. Thinking a 5610 would be better for me with the solar feature. Problem is I don't like the red line on the glass and don't want another negative. That leaves me with....you guessed it. The GW-5600-1JF! Yikes, am I really going to do this.


How about GW-M5610BA-1? Solar, atomic, positive display. Blue, so no red outline.

GW-5000-1JF vs G5600E-1 vs GWM5610-1

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=43868303&share_type=t


----------



## savedbythebell

Can my GW-5000-1JF join in?

View attachment 12440929


----------



## simon1003

parsig9 said:


> First and only G. Bit hard to read as I knew going in but....meh. Thinking a 5610 would be better for me with the solar feature. Problem is I don't like the red line on the glass and don't want another negative. That leaves me with....you guessed it. The GW-5600-1JF! Yikes, am I really going to do this.


The module from the DW-M5600A is more subdued compared with the 5610, it usually comes on a white strap but looks good on black, the only difference between it and the 5610 is that it's Multiband 5 not 6 I think.

View attachment DSC_0023.jpg


----------



## parsig9

DW-M5600A gives me images of one with yellow lines


----------



## simon1003

parsig9 said:


> DW-M5600A gives me images of one with yellow lines


Sorry, full model number DW-M5600A-7, check on google images for the one on the white band.


----------



## banderor




----------



## EmL

Received this today, fits great!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Congrats, @EmL, good fit on you!


----------



## Hein W

Nice watch EmL.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## EmL

Cheers! 
Is it safe to operate the buttons when the watch is wet? 
For example: Running the stopwatch in the pool and pause it when done(above water)?

Emil


----------



## fork_and_spoon

Hi where can I buy that strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Wore GW-M5600 on Eclipse Day last Monday in USA. Here's a shot taken in the soft direct sunlight light as moon covered 90-95% of the sun.


----------



## Steelerswit

Trio complete










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Still in good, waiting who will be the next owner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron

My DW5600P-9 with Casio Bullbars and my G5600 solar with Jay and Kays Bullbars I also have a DW5600 with no pics yet. 
It's very difficult for me to take pictures


----------



## Steelerswit

Lisa Hasan said:


> Still in good, waiting who will be the next owner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece. But it's one of those "if you have to ask" prices I'm sure.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Fergfour

Steelerswit said:


> Beautiful piece. But it's one of those "if you have to ask" prices I'm sure.
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


I asked once


----------



## jzoo

I put the Dw5600CL module back in its original case. I have been playing with colors on the bezel. I didn't care for the reddish orange that the letters were originally painted, so I tried a couple of the darker reds I had on hand. I'll need to pick up something darker to match the stripe on the crystal. Other than the lettering colors, I am liking the watch as-is.


----------



## Fergfour

Hi jzoo, can you easily remove the red paint or would you have to paint over it?


----------



## jzoo

I was able to remove the orange Tamiya paint from 'G-Shock', but not really from 'Protection'; maybe if I had tried a brush and not just a Q-tip it would have worked better? The red paint is from Createx (also an acrylic), I haven't tried removing it yet, so I'm not sure. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Fergfour said:


> I asked once


Yeah, price been downgrade. Prefer local from malaysia with new price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo

Fergfour said:


> Hi jzoo, can you easily remove the red paint or would you have to paint over it?


Yes, the red Createx paint also came off with the Tamiya thinner. The original grey in 'Protection' might be showing through too, but I'm not positive.

I expect that the longer the paint has to dry, it gets less likely that the thinner will remove it. That's where GooGone and the like would be used.


----------



## jtaka1

Two squares in one week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian_D

Orange 5610 checking in! Got it to go with my Kobe, but i sadly had to let it go ...


----------



## Sir-Guy

I didn't know they made an orange one! That's pretty cool. Would be good for camping or hiking or what-have-you.


----------



## Shuutr

So I walked into my local state surplus store looking for TSA confiscated multi-tools and I glanced in the watch case of items people left in the airport and saw this










It's in good shape with some wear but when I flipped it over I saw this










My wallet leaped out of my pocket.


----------



## SunnyDaze




----------



## Piowa




----------



## multiberry

Accidentally got it run over by a car... twice...


----------



## mind

G-SHOCKGUN ))


----------



## Fujoor

mind said:


> G-SHOCKGUN ))
> 
> View attachment 12518693


Not a big fan of guns but thats a great picture!


----------



## jamsie




----------



## ocddave

A good smaller alternative to the GD-350, features are very similar. The strap keeper is really nice too 

One thing it does better than the GD-350 is that you can set 1TIME/DAILY on the SNZ alarm...Nice!!!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

How is the vibration alarm compared to the GD-350?


----------



## ocddave

Believe it, or not....but I think its stronger, and the watch vibrates so well that you hear it shaking the watch case.

I tried against both of my GD-350's, and the vibration is definitely more pronounced on the GB-5600B.



SgtPepper said:


> How is the vibration alarm compared to the GD-350?


----------



## SgtPepper

Thank you for the information. 

No good news for me, then I need the synonymous still. :think:


----------



## Sir-Guy

GW-M5610 says hi today. Got this as my first G-Shock and use it as a work watch. I dig it. Good size for my smaller wrist (~6.5") and I like the old-school look to it.


----------



## marvinc33

Sir-Guy said:


> GW-M5610 says hi today. Got this as my first G-Shock and use it as a work watch. I dig it. Good size for my smaller wrist (~6.5") and I like the old-school look to it.


That's an excellent G-Shock. It was the first square that I acquired and the one that started it all for me. Mine is battered up a little as I wear it while I'm doing yard work or other work around the house, but it's going strong and takes the abuse quite well. Enjoy your 5610.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## marvinc33

Rook_Group said:


> My first new G-Shock in about 15 years:
> 
> 
> by Rook Group, on Flickr


Rook, your watch looks awesome with the bull bars. I just received my GW-5000 yesterday and I love it. I'm too scared to attach my bull bars to it just yet, as I've heard they can leave marks. Do you think it's anything to worry about or am I being too sentimental?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks for the comment, @marvinc33! Would love to see a photo of yours if you have one. I just got this one a few months ago after being a Timex Ironman guy for years. I'm a recent convert.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Good day everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Lisa Hasan said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool photoshop on the watch!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Long day on the rig. My 5610 says it's time for dinner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solar Atomic

200M


----------



## Solar Atomic

Hero


----------



## Solar Atomic

Screwed on tightly


----------



## blank001

g5600e


----------



## VIA4321

DW5600SN-1ER just arrived from eBay seller, quick swap of some JDM straps I had laying around and being put away for Xmas morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D7002470




----------



## D7002470

GW-S5600


----------



## cyenxian

nice!


----------



## D7002470

Just landed!


----------



## Slm643

D7002470 said:


> Just landed!
> View attachment 12689385


That's a nice one, I wish they would have put the bracelet on the GW-5000-1jf...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## D7002470

Slm643 said:


> That's a nice one, I wish they would have put the bracelet on the GW-5000-1jf...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


I totally agree. I wish there was an option to buy it with the bracelet. The band that comes with the GW-5000 is very nice but its nothing like the combi.


----------



## D7002470

My current square obsession continues...


----------



## Slm643

Here's my 2...









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## D7002470

Dope pieces! Love the screw back of the GW-5000 and the M5610BC is just stealthy and comfortable.


----------



## MrMundy

hello


----------



## Vann

Hello, longtime lurker posting for a first time... This is my new 5600E, the plan was to mod it with negative display but I kinda like it as it is, retro style.


----------



## timeseekeer

happy wednesday


----------



## Slm643

timeseekeer said:


> happy wednesday
> 
> View attachment 12692227


Nice! What is the symbol above the 56?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Slm643 said:


> Nice! What is the symbol above the 56?
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


If you hold the top right button that flash symbol is displayed. If you have the hourly chime on the light will flash twice on each hour. Or, if you have the alarm on it will flash as well. If neither the hourly chime nor alarm are on it doesn't do anything.


----------



## Libraio

Have been an owner of a square for about an hour. Just arrived from Japan 10 days after pressing the buy button on ebay. Love it. First digital watch, first square, first G-Shock. Feels realy light on the wrist compared to my daily Seiko Sumo.

Yvar


----------



## Sir-Guy

That's a great way to go for your first one! Congrats!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Libraio said:


> View attachment 12706891
> 
> 
> Have been an owner of a square for about an hour. Just arrived from Japan 10 days after pressing the buy button on ebay. Love it. First digital watch, first square, first G-Shock. Feels realy light on the wrist compared to my daily Seiko Sumo.
> 
> Yvar


Love the letter the person sent adds sentiment to the purchase.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## D7002470

[QUOTE

Have been an owner of a square for about an hour. Just arrived from Japan 10 days after pressing the buy button on ebay. Love it. First digital watch, first square, first G-Shock. Feels realy light on the wrist compared to my daily Seiko Sumo.

Yvar[/QUOTE]

Congrats! One of my favorite G's. Glad you love it!


----------



## ewh

That personal touch is awesome!


----------



## normanparkinson

My very first G-Shock


----------



## jaliya48

Libraio said:


> View attachment 12706891
> 
> 
> Have been an owner of a square for about an hour. Just arrived from Japan 10 days after pressing the buy button on ebay. Love it. First digital watch, first square, first G-Shock. Feels realy light on the wrist compared to my daily Seiko Sumo.
> 
> Yvar


That's a brilliant transaction! Congratulations on a watch and a friend!


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Slow start to the day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

*GWX-5600WB-5*


----------



## rmeron

https://clsclife.com/collections/g-shock/products/g-shock-dw5600tb-1
Just got this from Amazon, I hope they ship the right one. Pics will be ASAP.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Servus

Just ordered......

https://www.amazon.de/Casio-G-Shock...UTF8&qid=1515669805&sr=1-1&keywords=dw+5600hr

I could not resist this price and free delivery.


I will show pictures of my 5600 when everyone is there.

greetings




I could not resist this price and free delivery.


----------



## ratatouly

i bought a GWX-5600WA-7ER & DW-5600HR-1ER and made my dream G-shock


----------



## Plissken

mind said:


> G-SHOCKGUN ))
> 
> View attachment 12518693


Have you read the rules?


----------



## Servus

I hope next week comes the third ....

















regards


----------



## NorCalCruzin

My Frankenstein glx5600. Couldn't be more happy.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Here's mine >


----------



## pourmeone2

Just got mine at Target. Am I in the club?


----------



## marvinc33

NorCalCruzin said:


> My Frankenstein glx5600. Couldn't be more happy.
> View attachment 12826215
> View attachment 12826217


That's awesome! May I ask what gear you put that together with?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_Micheal

MrMundy said:


> hello


Nice trio


----------



## GaryK30

Here's my purchased-on-F29 GLX-5600-1, now with a GW-M5610-1B bezel and GW-5000 strap.









*@ocddave* - I was able to adjust the trimmer from +0.7 sec/day (+21 sec/month) to no noticeable change per day (so far). It took three tries: 1st - turned in the wrong direction (made it even faster), 2nd - overshot to slightly slow, 3rd - current (still evaluating). The trimmer on mine needed to be turned clockwise to make it slower. It is very sensitive on this model. About 15 degrees (1/24 of a circle) equals about 20 sec/month.

Here's my pair of GLX-5600-1. The blue one, purchase new last year, has G-5600NV-2 resin.


----------



## NorCalCruzin

Used GLX-5600F-1 as the watch base and GLS-5600WCL-1JF strap and bezel


----------



## lentus




----------



## EddieJT

Hardscrabbler said:


> Slow start to the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats dedication for you; in the back of an ambulance but still takes a pic of his G!


----------



## whatsnewsisyphus

Has anyone modded a strap to fit to use their bezel-less? I'm looking for some pictures to see if I could get a 5600, knock off the bezel and put on a plain strap to have the module but in a slim case style.


----------



## taifighter

Yessir, after doing a little experimentation, I ordered a black DLC version of this bracelet so that will match the negative display and black resin!

I know it's a bracelet not a strap, but damn it's gonna look and feel sweet!


----------



## whatsnewsisyphus

taifighter said:


> Yessir, after doing a little experimentation, I ordered a black DLC version of this bracelet so that will match the negative display and black resin!
> 
> I know it's a bracelet not a strap, but damn it's gonna look and feel sweet!


Thanks! That's the M5600 right? I'm trying to figure out which models don't have the ridge/hole between the two buttons in the left. 
The dw is smooth on the left but what about the g and the gw, or is it a revision difference with 5610s being different, etc?


----------



## whatsnewsisyphus

Is there a limitation of number of posts per thread, my browser goes to page 152 if I click the last page button, but there are 156 pages. (in hybrid mode there is apparently)


----------



## Hardscrabbler

On duty with my square!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun

taifighter said:


> Yessir, after doing a little experimentation, I ordered a black DLC version of this bracelet so that will match the negative display and black resin!
> 
> I know it's a bracelet not a strap, but damn it's gonna look and feel sweet!
> 
> View attachment 12861887


Can you share which bracelet this is?


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## olticker

My collection


----------



## gnus411

Here's my 5600BC with backlight engaged.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## aneflan

I made this downsifting new years resolution: No new watches this year and this is also now my only watch: 








Gls-5600wcl with combi bracelet.

It is nice simple and comfy + negative dial visibility is really nice.


----------



## pigmode

Lol, my second G-Shock, a DW5600C.


----------



## VIA4321

pigmode said:


> Lol, my second G-Shock, a DW5600C.


Is the fish wearing it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

aneflan said:


> I made this downsifting new years resolution: No new watches this year and this is also now my only watch:
> View attachment 12880065
> 
> 
> Gls-5600wcl with combi bracelet.
> 
> It is nice simple and comfy + negative dial visibility is really nice.


Also a fan of the G-Lide










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalCruzin

View attachment 12884583


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

DW5600C









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pigmode

VIA4321 said:


> Is the fish wearing it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Take another view and on my left hand, perhaps you might recognize the distinctive caseback and two side buttons. The pic was taken off the westside of Molokai in 1991.

Eye protection by Sun Cloud.


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bisoro

joined the family again since I donated my DW to my sister









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

View attachment 12887735


G-5600GR-7JF

View attachment 12887741


GRX-5600A-4 with the strap/adapters from a 6900BBN and bezel from a 5600M


----------



## rmeron

My two newest 5600's. Just great watches.


----------



## pfmail

^Love the HR.


----------



## pigmode

After a couple of false starts where I changed my mind at last minute, there’s finally a 5600 in the house—a GWM-5610-1 to be exact. Really happy with it. 

Tried it on briefly last night and the question passed my mind, of why am l playing around with searching for an analog diver as an all around edc? I used pretty exclusively 5000/5600 for over 25 yr, and haven’t had one for quite a while. Strapping on the 5610, it felt so natural on my wrist. Pretty glad I decided not to go with the heavier GW5000-1JF.


----------



## nkwatchy

From left to right: DW-5600MS-1D, DW-5635C-4 and GW-5000-1JF.

All in the space of a handful of weeks, with two more squares incoming. Damn this forum.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieJT

Combi strap next?


----------



## willydribble

getting lots of wrist time my go to watch when I don't want to risk a higher value one


----------



## sky_sun

is it gw-m5610 ?? bcs look like large


----------



## EddieJT

sky_sun said:


> is it gw-m5610 ?? bcs look like large


That's because Willydribble's background has disproportionally small grains of sand; please use banana for scale next time, Mr Dribble.


----------



## Falco 67

My first:









now with olive green strap and bezel:









The new one:

















with NATO strap:

















;-)


----------



## VIA4321

Yeh! Had a parcel waiting for me when I got home:








Any guesses what it is?
















Seems I have a thing for negative squares









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

what do u mean i guess i see here u tray say some think ?


----------



## James Haury

It looks better to my eye.It does not sit as comfortably on the wrist though.


----------



## Watch19

VIA4321 said:


> Yeh! Had a parcel waiting for me when I got home:
> 
> Any guesses what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I have a thing for negative squares
> 
> Sure looks like my DW D5600P 1JF
> Changed mine to the bracelet


----------



## VIA4321

Watch19 said:


> VIA4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh! Had a parcel waiting for me when I got home:
> 
> Any guesses what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I have a thing for negative squares
> 
> Sure looks like my DW D5600P 1JF
> Changed mine to the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 12916329
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I have the GW-M5610BC-1JF to satisfy my combi bracelet needs. I think I will keep the DW-D as is and that is unusual for me to not want to do anything to this particular square, but I am enjoying its very clear negative display.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## willydribble

New arrival last night not even fully unwrapped yet much deeper red in real life than the stock pictures but what a beauty


----------



## willydribble

UK weather?


----------



## stream9

...Have a problem here... Is this the place to get help?!


----------



## gojira54

DIY DW-5030, my only watch now


----------



## DingoDave

Stream9 I'd say "all hope is lost"


----------



## Fergfour

stream9 said:


> ...Have a problem here... Is this the place to get help?!


I think what might help are some more screwbacks and more anniversaries


----------



## Slm643

stream9 said:


> ...Have a problem here... Is this the place to get help?!
> 
> I just started a new business and if you're interested you can eliminate your problem by sending me the "problem" I will pay the shipping costs and you can file a claim with your health insurance!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## stream9

Agree! I'm thinning out the herd to make room for the 5035D and the Stainless Steel editions when released!


----------



## Fergfour

stream9 said:


> Agree! I'm thinning out the herd to make room for the 5035D and the Stainless Steel editions when released!


It's easy to accumulate squares because many can be had for relatively little $. One here, one there, pretty soon there are so many you can't wear them but once every month or two. I too thinned out the herd by identifying which I truly enjoy wearing the most, which I hardly ever wear, and what I wanted the collection to be in general. The criteria is different for everyone but try to stick to it. I do appreciate squares that are not in my criteria but I've gradually trained myself to leave it at that, and not take it to the next step of pulling out the credit card.


----------



## PKC

My 5610


----------



## FLEXX




----------



## pigmode

The water was pretty gnarly that day, gusting to 25kt from the NE with big ocean swells. Thoughts of equipment failure in those conditions are grim. Same 10mi Garmin route below from an earlier paddle.


----------



## acadian

Fergfour said:


> It's easy to accumulate squares because many can be had for relatively little $. One here, one there, pretty soon there are so many you can't wear them but once every month or two. I too thinned out the herd by identifying which I truly enjoy wearing the most, which I hardly ever wear, and what I wanted the collection to be in general. The criteria is different for everyone but try to stick to it. I do appreciate squares that are not in my criteria but I've gradually trained myself to leave it at that, and not take it to the next step of pulling out the credit card.


Man oh man...that takes sooooo much self discipline, which I don't have. LOL It's so hard for me to do that.

I have some that I don't wear all that often and sometimes think to myself "Maybe I should just sell this guy" - then one morning I'll wake up excited to wear that exact watch and all of a sudden I'm like "man I'm so glad I didn't sell it".

Unless it's a watch I can easily replace, I'm always wary of selling then later on having sellers remorse.


----------



## Fergfour

acadian said:


> Man oh man...that takes sooooo much self discipline, which I don't have. LOL It's so hard for me to do that.
> 
> I have some that I don't wear all that often and sometimes think to myself "Maybe I should just sell this guy" - then one morning I'll wake up excited to wear that exact watch and all of a sudden I'm like "man I'm so glad I didn't sell it".
> 
> Unless it's a watch I can easily replace, I'm always wary of selling then later on having sellers remorse.


I didn't say it was easy! I agree it depends on more than just do I wear it anymore. It does seem hard at first but I don't miss any I've sold that much that I regret it. One thing that helps me is focusing on non-squares once in a while but the square is my first love and there's no getting completely past that for me.


----------



## acadian

Fergfour said:


> I didn't say it was easy! I agree it depends on more than just do I wear it anymore. It does seem hard at first but I don't miss any I've sold that much that I regret it. One thing that helps me is focusing on non-squares once in a while but the square is my first love and there's no getting completely past that for me.


luckily for me, after dipping in the non-squares sauce, I realized they are not for me. I'm often tempted by them, but then think back at the ones I had and never wore.

For me there is something magical about the squares.


----------



## Fergfour

Popped a spare DW5000LV module into the DW5600SG. The DW5600SG lcd is pretty cool, reminiscent of the DW5025D in that's it's mirror like, but the LV is one of my faves.


----------



## ross2187

Hey guys, great thread!! I have a few questions.. 

I'm looking at getting a 5600, but I want to put it on a Kavu velcro band. It is required to it on adapters that I see so many people doing? Such as the ones from JaysandKays? What size band will it take without adapters, such as with a nato or velcro band? 

Thank you!


----------



## GaryK30

ross2187 said:


> Hey guys, great thread!! I have a few questions..
> 
> I'm looking at getting a 5600, but I want to put it on a Kavu velcro band. It is required to it on adapters that I see so many people doing? Such as the ones from JaysandKays? What size band will it take without adapters, such as with a nato or velcro band?
> 
> Thank you!


A 16mm strap would be too narrow for me. I think the JaysandKays 5600 convertible adapters are a better idea. They take 22mm one-piece or two-piece straps

If you don't want to use adapters, try a perlon strap.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-perlon-4648465.html


----------



## ross2187

GaryK30 said:


> A 16mm strap would be too narrow for me. I think the JaysandKays 5600 convertible adapters are a better idea. They take 22mm one-piece or two-piece straps
> 
> If you don't want to use adapters, try a perlon strap.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-perlon-4648465.html


Can you confirm for me that the lugs are 16mm?

Thank you!


----------



## ross2187

GaryK30 said:


> A 16mm strap would be too narrow for me. I think the JaysandKays 5600 convertible adapters are a better idea. They take 22mm one-piece or two-piece straps
> 
> If you don't want to use adapters, try a perlon strap.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-perlon-4648465.html


Can you confirm that the lugs are 16mm?

Thanks!


----------



## kevio

ross2187 said:


> Can you confirm that the lugs are 16mm?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the lugs are 16mm wide. Not sure if you can find a 16mm wide strap in the first place but secondly, it wouldn't right on the watch considering that it's so much narrower than the bezel. Agree with GaryK30 that using the JaysandKays adapters are a better idea.


----------



## pigmode

Can anyone confirm/re-confirm that the 5610-1 countdown timer can't be set to under 1 min?


----------



## ross2187

kevio said:


> Yes, the lugs are 16mm wide. Not sure if you can find a 16mm wide strap in the first place but secondly, it wouldn't right on the watch considering that it's so much narrower than the bezel. Agree with GaryK30 that using the JaysandKays adapters are a better idea.


Check out this link, to a Kavu velcro wrist band. Watchband

The portion of the strap that passes through the watch is 16mm, but the strap against your skin is probably about 20. Not bad at all.


----------



## banderor




----------



## Sir-Guy

pigmode said:


> Can anyone confirm/re-confirm that the 5610-1 countdown timer can't be set to under 1 min?


I just tried on mine and the lowest I could get it is 1 minute. Starting it at 0 hours and 0 minutes made it equivalent to a 24-hour countdown.

Unless there's a trick to it, I think you're correct.


----------



## danilapanfilov

GLS-5600F-1. Returned. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## kenls

Here's my two reporting in


----------



## rmeron

I have just a few. I don't wear them as much as I should. A couple I posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## banderor




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## banderor

Lunch hour.


----------



## ryan93civic

Got my dw 5600e yesterday and really like it so far. Is the band on the 5610 the same? I like the keeper on this one it doesn't move hardly at all.


----------



## Heypdx




----------



## Heypdx

ryan93civic said:


> Got my dw 5600e yesterday and really like it so far. Is the band on the 5610 the same? I like the keeper on this one it doesn't move hardly at all.


I have both and for whatever reason the DW5600 is a bit more comfortable on my (7.25") wrist. I believe the bands are the same but the slight difference in the watch head dimensions causes a slightly different fit. Neither of the keepers move much on wrist for me.


----------



## Fujoor

Here comes my DW-5600e kikuo ibe edition. Won from a competition held in our local swedish watchforum.


----------



## wannabeWIS

Heypdx said:


> I have both and for whatever reason the DW5600 is a bit more comfortable on my (7.25") wrist. I believe the bands are the same but the slight difference in the watch head dimensions causes a slightly different fit. Neither of the keepers move much on wrist for me.


Can confirm this. I've had a DW5600 for awhile and it fits my wrist perfectly. I bought a GW5610 for the solar atomic functions thinking it would fit the same. Turns out the bezels have slightly different dimensions. It's hardly noticeable to the naked eye, but the bezels for the DW5600 and GW5610 are not interchangeable. Anyway, I actually ended up returning the GW5610 because that small difference made it so the fit was awkward on my wrist.


----------



## banderor

Fujoor said:


> Here comes my DW-5600e kikuo ibe edition. Won from a competition held in our local swedish watchforum.


That so cool


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## banderor




----------



## danilapanfilov

Had floral GLX but flipped within 10 days. 









Had DW-5600E but sold the next day at a good profit. Didn't even photograph it.

Now it's the third day with GB. Seems to be a keeper. Anyway, there's nothing to further move to.









GLX is prettier, but the fit is better with GB. Also, it's packed with features and the STN display is nicer and digits are way bigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## Slm643

Thinking about another one of these, but I really just want the combi bracelet what else comes with it?









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Taylor81




----------



## ads1987

My dailies. One clearly gets more abuse than the other.


----------



## 2timefan

My only G at this moment.


----------



## Tsarli

New arrival. Put some Jays&Kays bullbars on it and I'm liking it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## robbo14

Guys liking the GLS-5600WCL-1JF, My job as a Wild-land fire fighter in my country requires lots of cutting and docking trees and working around mud, would the velcro hold up?


----------



## Johnlee1

5600M2 with 5600CU7 white on white on white


----------



## kevio

This watch has been on my watch list for a long time now but I never purchased it because of concerns around the legibility of the negative display. Jomashop has this watch for the lowest price that I've ever seen for it so I thought I'd give it a try and I'm glad that I did. The colors of this watch feel more coherent than the GW5000HR and the display is quite easy to read for a negative. I'm really happy that I picked it up.


----------



## banderor




----------



## ryan93civic




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## MrMundy

DW-5600E from japan


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

MrMundy said:


> DW-5600E from japan
> View attachment 13086273
> 
> 
> View attachment 13086275


I like the "foxfire" label. Nice catch.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

MrMundy said:


> DW-5600E from japan
> View attachment 13086273
> 
> 
> View attachment 13086275


I like the "FOXFIRE" label. Nice catch.


----------



## Facelessman

My beater, G-5600


----------



## banderor

Today's watch. |>


----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor




----------



## Slm643

Okay








Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

^ Combi !!



Slm643 said:


> Okay


----------



## Slm643

Yep I got it to swap with my gw-5000 1jf, but I liked it so much I didn't swap , I think the bracelet comes on a 6900 or something not sure, I will do more research.. 


banderor said:


> ^ Combi !!


Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Yes, here is your keyword search: "Casio G-SHOCK Tough Solar MULTIBAND 6 GW-6900BC-1JF." Seems like they're almost only available on Rakuten right now, but prices are good, seen them at around $160 + $20 or so for shipping. I think Chino might have them too.



Slm643 said:


> Yep I got it to swap with my gw-5000 1jf, but I liked it so much I didn't swap , I think the bracelet comes on a 6900 or something not sure, I will do more research..
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Thanks I will check that out, I need a non-square G-Shock... 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Slm643 said:


> Thanks I will check that out, I need a non-square G-Shock...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


I believe the "Combi" bracelet was only offered on two G-Shocks, GW-M5610BC and GW-6900BC. Both can still be purchased, but I have a hunch that they won't be available for too much longer. Who knows?

*Random Rob* on YouTube got me interested in the Combi bracelets. For those newer G-Shock fans, I'll embed his YouTube video here. I'll also add a link I found a couple days ago to a Rakuten seller who's offering just the bracelet. I ordered one from this seller yesterday. I have no affiliation with this vendor. I'm just sharing the link because it's pretty hard to find a Combi bracelet sold as a standalone.


----------



## GaryK30

banderor said:


> I believe the "Combi" bracelet was only offered on two G-Shocks, GW-M5610BC and GW-6900BC. Both can still be purchased, but I have a hunch that they won't be available for too much longer. Who knows?
> 
> *Random Rob* on YouTube got me interested in the Combi bracelets. For those newer G-Shock fans, I'll embed his YouTube video here. I'll also add a link I found a couple days ago to a Rakuten seller who's offering just the bracelet. I ordered one from this seller yesterday. I have no affiliation with this vendor. I'm just sharing the link because it's pretty hard to find a Combi bracelet sold as a standalone.


The AWG-M100BC-1A also came with a combi bracelet. I don't believe this one is the same as those for the GW-M5610BC and GW-6900BC.

Casio AWGM100BC-1A Parts and Accessories


----------



## banderor

GaryK30 said:


> The AWG-M100BC-1A also came with a combi bracelet. I don't believe this one is the same as those for the GW-M5610BC and GW-6900BC.
> 
> Casio AWGM100BC-1A Parts and Accessories


Interesting, I just saw a G-100 yesterday at Wal*Mart and was surprised it's still available. I didn't know there was an AWGM version.

The Rakuten seller I linked to above lists that the Combi bracelet they are selling works on these models:


----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor

Wake up sleepy heads. Grand Seiko Quartz have been working all night, and are ready to start the day!


----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor

Last pic in this set, but more to share soon ;-)


----------



## Bozzy

Running gear 💪


----------



## yankeexpress

banderor said:


> I believe the "Combi" bracelet was only offered on two G-Shocks, GW-M5610BC and GW-6900BC. Both can still be purchased, but I have a hunch that they won't be available for too much longer. Who knows?


I got a standalone Combi from PacParts a few years ago for DW-5600BB














































http://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087117425

Also, this version of the GPW-1000 came on a Combi


----------



## banderor

^ Thank you for sharing the link to PacParts. And the info about GPW-1000 coming on the combi bracelet, that's a very feature rich watch! :-!


----------



## banderor

After enjoying looking at my new DW-5600e in the box for a few days, I took it out and wore it for the first time today. So cool! b-)


----------



## banderor

A new house guest arrived from Japan today. Haven't decided yet if I'll pair this with my new DW-5600e, with my GW-5000, or if I'll pick up a DW-6900 to wear it on. I'm surprised, it feels a bit heavier than I expected. _Irashiai!_


----------



## ganagati

One I can't ever see letting go...


----------



## muasua

Now that GMWB-5000 is out, which one do you guys think is the ultimate square? the gw-5000 or gmwb-5000? I want one but I cant make up my mind


----------



## banderor

My fourth square arrived today. Haven't adjusted the time yet, which reads April 1, 2012, on arrival. New toy to play with this weekend |>


----------



## acadian

banderor said:


> My fourth square arrived today. Haven't adjusted the time yet, which reads April 1, 2012, on arrival. New toy to play with this weekend |>
> 
> View attachment 13113801


That's a nice one - congrats!

I'm actually wearing mine today! |>


----------



## ganagati

muasua said:


> Now that GMWB-5000 is out, which one do you guys think is the ultimate square? the gw-5000 or gmwb-5000? I want one but I cant make up my mind


I'm not a fan of the smart phone link, but realize i'm probably in the minority.


----------



## ganagati

banderor said:


> My fourth square arrived today. Haven't adjusted the time yet, which reads April 1, 2012, on arrival. New toy to play with this weekend |>
> 
> View attachment 13113801


Congrats! Very nice.


----------



## banderor

acadian said:


> That's a nice one - congrats!
> 
> I'm actually wearing mine today! |>





ganagati said:


> Congrats! Very nice.


Thanks @acadian and @ganagati! I'm enjoying these two so much. Back to the basics! b-)


----------



## Ottovonn

muasua said:


> Now that GMWB-5000 is out, which one do you guys think is the ultimate square? the gw-5000 or gmwb-5000? I want one but I cant make up my mind


It's a tough call. I think it comes down to owner preference. I think the GMW-B5000 might be the ultimate premium square given its improved module (time in all modes, longer duration LED light, possibly slightly larger digits, high contrast screen) and, of course, the full metal body, which gives it a much more luxurious appearance. It may finally just be the G-Shock folks can happily wear at fancier outings. To me -- and I absolutely love this watch, so it's not a knock at the watch -- the shinier GMW-B5000 is approaching jewelry territory. The other day, my co-workers immediately noticed my shiny square. They have never commented on my GW-5000. One even tried it on (and she jokingly tried to steal it haha)

By comparison, the GW-5000 does not flaunt its premium status: the fact that it is also a DLC coated stainless steel body watch. It is much beloved for its understated, yet somehow subtly bold design, its mature monochromatic visual display. On a more practical level, the 5000 does not fear the occasional bump or scratch; its bezel can be easily replaced with 5600e replacement parts. The 5000 is the ultimate square for the square lover who appreciates premium materials, yet prefers to go under-the-radar. The watch is only his -- or hers -- to enjoy.

I need more time with the newer square, but for me, the GW-5000 still wins. 









(The photo perspective makes the 5000 look larger. In reality, they are the about the same size. The digits on the GMW appear slightly taller because the
battery and alarm status indicators were removed.)

Now, if I could get my hands on the DLC model, that may really make this fight interesting haha


----------



## muasua

very nice sum up man. Maybe I need both of them after all...


----------



## Ottovonn

muasua said:


> very nice sum up man. Maybe I need both of them after all...


I recommend the GW-5000 first. See if you like the feeling of a slightly heavier G-Shock. The GMW models are a little heavier than the 5000. If you're happy with the 5000, I honestly think you could just stop there -- but maybe you won't :-d


----------



## banderor

Back to the Basics b-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## Fergfour

Ottovonn said:


> I recommend the GW-5000 first. See if you like the feeling of a slightly heavier G-Shock. The GMW models are a little heavier than the 5000. If you're happy with the 5000, I honestly think you could just stop there -- but maybe you won't :-d


I'd second that suggestion, unless you're already accustomed to wearing SS divers. The GWM is more than 3x the weight of a 5600, and 2x the weight of a GW5000. In the grand scheme of things we 're still talking grams here though.


----------



## Steelerswit

Fergfour said:


> I'd second that suggestion, unless you're already accustomed to wearing SS divers. The GWM is more than 3x the weight of a 5600, and 2x the weight of a GW5000. In the grand scheme of things we 're still talking grams here though.


its amazing the difference a few grams can make...LOL


----------



## ganagati

Job well done. 

As for all this GW5000 talk, I’m firmly in agreement with those above; this little guy is as good as they come.


----------



## Charles89

Bought a pretty rough condition G-5600A locally for peanuts, intended to be a test/Guinea pig watch.

I had some yellow headlight tint film at home and thought, why not?

Also swapped the old white bezel and band for some stand black stuff, result excites me more than buying a GW-5000!


----------



## Steelerswit

A few new ones.


----------



## Charles89

Steelerswit said:


> A few new ones.


I was thinking, the GW-M5610 with yellow film/screen, would look amazing haha.


----------



## banderor

Steelerswit said:


> A few new ones.


Wow, only $200 retail in US for a DW5035D-1B. What a steal. Wish this wasn't an LE ... I want one of those BAD! :-!


----------



## acadian

Steelerswit said:


> A few new ones.


:-!


----------



## booger10

.


----------



## rmeron

DW-5600TB, one I like the color scheme of.


----------



## Wurfmesser666

Just bought a 5600kg for 20 bucks CDN 🙂


----------



## ganagati

Charles89 said:


> Bought a pretty rough condition G-5600A locally for peanuts, intended to be a test/Guinea pig watch.
> 
> I had some yellow headlight tint film at home and thought, why not?
> 
> Also swapped the old white bezel and band for some stand black stuff, result excites me more than buying a GW-5000!
> 
> View attachment 13121031
> 
> 
> View attachment 13121035


Looks great! Do you have a before photo?


----------



## Charles89

ganagati said:


> Charles89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a pretty rough condition G-5600A locally for peanuts, intended to be a test/Guinea pig watch.
> 
> I had some yellow headlight tint film at home and thought, why not?
> 
> Also swapped the old white bezel and band for some stand black stuff, result excites me more than buying a GW-5000!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Do you have a before photo?
Click to expand...

Here you go, before I put the film on but after I tried on the black bezel, and the f

I could not recommend this mod anymore highly, it completely changes the look and feel of the watch, into a more premium sort of feel, because the tinted screen looks like those anniversary editions.

Since then, I've bought other coloured film to try.


----------



## briang583

I have some!









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomName

Looking to get one of these but I feel it will be a touch small on a 7.25 inch wrist. Thoughts? Love the functionality of the Gshocks but my wrist looks goofy with a mud master or something like that on it. lol. Way too big imo.


----------



## VIA4321

RandomName said:


> Looking to get one of these but I feel it will be a touch small on a 7.25 inch wrist. Thoughts? Love the functionality of the Gshocks but my wrist looks goofy with a mud master or something like that on it. lol. Way too big imo.


I have similar sized wrists and 95% of the time wear either a 5600 or 5610 derivative. Love that they don't catch in doorways and you can pull a shirt sleeve over them.
I have tried on bigger Gs, but they're not for me.
I am a big guy (read fat) and a square looks just fine on my wrist.

If you want a bit bigger a GD350 or a Rangeman or Mudman would fit the bill.
These should cover most desires for a digital display.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## watchw

The square is the ultimate form factor for a G Shock, also tried the bigger ones and we'll anything over 100 grams is too much for me, luckily the GW-5000 is only 74 grams lol. plus I like the cleaner less cluttered face of the square.
It does look a little bit small on me and people are asking me why I'm wearing a kid's watch from the 80's but I don't care at all!
To me it's super cool, and above everything, super practical.
Went from Rangeman to Frogman to GW5000, should have started in the opposite direction lol.


----------



## 2timefan

My first 5600


----------



## Marrin

banderor said:


> View attachment 13125639


So perfect!!!!


----------



## banderor

Marrin said:


> So perfect!!!!


Thanks Marrin! Here's more Casio perfection b-)


----------



## Marrin

banderor said:


> Thanks Marrin! Here's more Casio perfection b-)
> 
> View attachment 13131681


Awesome!!! 
Here are mine










WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## banderor

Marrin said:


> Awesome!!!
> Here are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


Very nice, great combo!! :-!


----------



## acadian

Marrin said:


> Awesome!!!
> Here are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


isn't this a 5000 tho?  Spike Lee Edition?

Nice!


----------



## Marrin

acadian said:


> isn't this a 5000 tho?  Spike Lee Edition?
> 
> Nice!


Haha good eye. It's been with me for more than 8 years now +2 that it was sitting in the store, and it's STILL on its original battery 

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## acadian

Marrin said:


> Haha good eye. It's been with me for more than 8 years now +2 that it was sitting in the store, and it's STILL on its original battery
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


Nice - I also love that model. A keeper that's for sure.


----------



## Marrin

acadian said:


> Nice - I also love that model. A keeper that's for sure.


Definitely

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Sir-Guy

Marrin said:


>


What reference is this? I like the splash of red and positive display. Nice photo!


----------



## Ottovonn

Sir-Guy said:


> What reference is this? I like the splash of red and positive display. Nice photo!


I think it's the s5600 carbon fiber model dressed in a regular strap and bezel.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> I think it's the s5600 carbon fiber model dressed in a regular strap and bezel.


get yours yet?


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> get yours yet?


Not yet. I have to go visit my sister's place and pick it up. I haven't had the chance, but I can't wait to finally see what's the big fuss about this model. 

Maybe I'll do something like Marrin did with his.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Ottovonn said:


> I think it's the s5600 carbon fiber model dressed in a regular strap and bezel.


Cool, thanks! It's a good look. I do like my 5610 but sometimes it's a bit too busy.


----------



## Ottovonn

Sir-Guy said:


> Cool, thanks! It's a good look. I do like my 5610 but sometimes it's a bit too busy.


If you get the s5600, you might be able to swap its resin and bezel with your 5610's.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Something to consider! On a related note, the strap for my 6900 makes it a bit big for my wrist. I’ve read that the 5600-series straps can fit. Folks also mentioned PacParts but I had difficulty using their search feature. Any thoughts on if fitting a GW-5000 strap to a GW-6900 would work and if so, how to order it from PacParts? Thanks!


----------



## GaryK30

Sir-Guy said:


> Something to consider! On a related note, the strap for my 6900 makes it a bit big for my wrist. I've read that the 5600-series straps can fit. Folks also mentioned PacParts but I had difficulty using their search feature. Any thoughts on if fitting a GW-5000 strap to a GW-6900 would work and if so, how to order it from PacParts? Thanks!


You can order the GW-5000-1 strap here, and it's in stock. From what I've read on WUS, it fits fine on the GW-6900.

Casio GW5000-1 Parts and Accessories


----------



## Marrin

Ottovonn said:


> I think it's the s5600 carbon fiber model dressed in a regular strap and bezel.


Exactly 


Sir-Guy said:


> Something to consider! On a related note, the strap for my 6900 makes it a bit big for my wrist. I've read that the 5600-series straps can fit. Folks also mentioned PacParts but I had difficulty using their search feature. Any thoughts on if fitting a GW-5000 strap to a GW-6900 would work and if so, how to order it from PacParts? Thanks!


I had the same idea but I couldn't for the life of me make the strap fit and make the springbar click into place so I gave up as the springbar started damaging the inside of the lugs from my attempts.
Oh and just so you don't think I'm complete noob, I have changed my first strap and opened a watch some 20+ years ago 

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## Ottovonn

My sister, who visited Japan and picked this watch up for me, finally dropped it off today! I have seen this watch on the forums for years, but never purchased it since I already had a GW-5000. I've been missing out on that supreme featherlightness!

Everyone's already raved about its lightness; it's damn true. Lighter than even the 5600e. I even like the carbon fiber strap, but I may still swap it out for something more subdued. I like that the beeps are slightly louder and it has really sharp screen contrast.

As for some minor downsides, the somewhat translucent strap also shows moisture/water trapped under the bezel; I had rinsed it to remove some smudges. And the strap has some overhang on my 6.5" wrists.

I can see myself wearing it as often as the GW-5000 because of its lightness.

And some weight comparisons using my trusty food scale lol

GMW-B5000








DW-5600e with bullbars








And the GW-S5600


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> View attachment 13135343
> 
> 
> My sister, who visited Japan and picked this watch up for me, finally dropped it off today! I have seen this watch on the forums for years, but never purchased it since I already had a GW-5000. I've been missing out on that supreme featherlightness!
> 
> Everyone's already raved about its lightness; it's damn true. Lighter than even the 5600e. I even like the carbon fiber strap, but I may still swap it out for something more subdued. I like that it's slightly louder and it has really sharp screen contrast.
> 
> As for some minor downsides, the somewhat translucent strap also shows moisture/water trapped under the bezel; I had rinsed it to remove some smudges. And the strap has some overhang on my 6.5" wrists.
> 
> I can see myself wearing it as often as the GW-5000 because of its lightness.
> 
> And some weight comparisons using my trusty food scale lol
> 
> GMW-B5000
> View attachment 13135365
> 
> 
> DW-5600e with bullbars
> View attachment 13135367
> 
> 
> And the GW-S5600
> View attachment 13135369


grrr....

now I want one. LOL


----------



## Steelerswit

Since I just took a pic for another thread, The C.










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## DougNg

That's funny, I thought I was the only one that changed out the bezel and strap on a GW-S5600 for a plain jane resin. It's my daily driver. I like the functionality of the GW-M5610 but prefer less colors, but didn't like the buttons on the 5000 (I bite my nails). The Ti backplate is an added bonus.

I have my GW-6900 on a 5600 strap, helps fitting it on my 6.75" wrists much better.


----------



## kevio

acadian said:


> grrr....
> 
> now I want one. LOL


Do it! You won't regret it. It's currently my most favorite square.


----------



## Sir-Guy

DougNg said:


> I have my GW-6900 on a 5600 strap, helps fitting it on my 6.75" wrists much better.


I have about the same size wrist, and my GW-6900 wears too big across the wrist with the stock strap. I am going to try to order some 5000 straps and will try one on the 6900. Nice to hear from someone who's done it that it's worthwhile. 

Here's a photo of the GW-6900 on my wrist with the strap it came with. Makes it wear too big and I don't wear it for that reason!


----------



## kevio

Sir-Guy said:


> I have about the same size wrist, and my GW-6900 wears too big across the wrist with the stock strap. I am going to try to order some 5000 straps and will try one on the 6900. Nice to hear from someone who's done it that it's worthwhile.
> 
> Here's a photo of the GW-6900 on my wrist with the strap it came with. Makes it wear too big and I don't wear it for that reason!


I've also changed out the GW6900 strap with a DW5600 strap and it really does improve the fit of the watch significantly. I also have 6.5" wrists and the stock strap also made the GW6900 feel to wide on my wrist. I haven't gone back to the stock strap since.


----------



## Manuyota

Got mine a year ago, looks like new, and I don't even baby it. I wear it when I go hiking or trekking, or kayaking, or whatever outdoor activity I do.

I love it, really.

I once tested it by putting it inside a bowl filled with water in the freezer for 48h at -18 celsius. It was kinda amazing, it was stuck inside that block of ice, working flawless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Comparison shots of a M5610 and a F-91w




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2timefan

Who loves the BB series?


----------



## amit_blr

My g5600 solar.


----------



## amit_blr

My g5600 solar.

View attachment 13206709


----------



## banderor




----------



## Rgootee

Yellowwww


----------



## Rgootee

duplicated


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67

My small collection:


----------



## Urabus23

GW-M5601MW-7JF
GW-M5610-1 
View attachment DSC09234.JPG


----------



## wongthian2

four by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## banderor

This thread needs a Tuesday morning bump ;-)


----------



## acadian

banderor said:


> This thread needs a Tuesday morning bump ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13331673


I can just picture you with that head lamp on taking this picture. LOL

Nice shot!


----------



## banderor

acadian said:


> I can just picture you with that head lamp on taking this picture. LOL
> 
> Nice shot!


LOL no headlamp. Probably 95 percent of my pics use natural light, which I prefer :-d


----------



## banderor

DW-5600E with DW-5035D b-)


----------



## Sir-Guy

@banderor, you get an internet point for lighting, an internet point for a nice pair of G-Shocks, and two internet points for having non-atomic watches synced up for the photo. Well done!


----------



## banderor

Sir-Guy said:


> @banderor, you get an internet point for lighting, an internet point for a nice pair of G-Shocks, and two internet points for having non-atomic watches synced up for the photo. Well done!


Thank you Sir! In the early evening this time of year the sunlight floods my loft (man cave) with really nice light. That picture is one of my favorites I've taken recently. The watches are sitting on a plastic MKII three-watch case (similar to a Pelican 1120) that I got from Bill Yao back in 2007, when he was still modding Seiko SKX007s as his bread and butter.


----------



## watchhimgo

I find the 5600 the most classic and iconic design of all Casio G-shocks , When I have time I will make a photo and post mine!


----------



## Ottovonn

I discovered something about the 3159 module that I don't think warrants a new thread. I was using my GW-S5600 to time my laundry. I headed upstairs and decided to manually sync my watch using the Clockwave app. I was frustrated because for some inexplicable reason, the watch wouldn't enter manual receive mode. I must have held that button for maybe a minute or two until I began to worry that my watch suddenly became defective or I had toggled atomic radio reception off. So, then I thought it was because my watch had bad reception. But I tried with my GW-5000, and it was able to enter that mode.

Then I remembered that I had set a count down time for my laundry. I paused it and I was able to enter RCV mode.

*tl;dr*: You cannot manually sync your multiband 6 square while running a count down timer!


----------



## computer_freak

Very interesting observation! I guess the watch draws too much power with both receiving and running the countdown timer. My other guess would be a CPU usage issue, but these watches don't have a general purpose CPU.


----------



## Slm643

Why not just use automatic sync? The only time I tried to use manual was when I got it, then I realized just wait till the morning automatic sync works great. 

Then you can use what ever function you need, unless of course it is during the time receiving function. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Slm643 said:


> Why not just use automatic sync? The only time I tried to use manual was when I got it, then I realized just wait till the morning automatic sync works great.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I primarily rely on automatic sync. In the past, I'd just leave my watches by the window sill and they generally sync up. With the clockwave app, I can manually sync whenever I want. I also for some reason like seeing the "RCVD" marker.


----------



## Ottovonn

computer_freak said:


> Very interesting observation! I guess the watch draws too much power with both receiving and running the countdown timer. My other guess would be a CPU usage issue, but these watches don't have a general purpose CPU.


That's a plausible explanation. It's not a big deal since running CDT simultaneously with a manual sync is something most owners will rarely do. It's a curious limitation for sure.


----------



## andyahs

Ottovonn said:


> That's a plausible explanation. It's not a big deal since running CDT simultaneously with a manual sync is something most owners will rarely do. It's a curious limitation for sure.


It's actually stated in the manual that with countdown timer operation a receive is not possible.

https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3159.pdf


----------



## Ottovonn

andyahs said:


> It's actually stated in the manual that with countdown timer operation a receive is not possible.
> 
> https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3159.pdf


Oh wow. I should start reading those white Casio instructional booklets :-d:-d


----------



## Slm643

I don't have enough time during the day, I need another watch!... 

I love this hobby!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

banderor said:


> DW-5600E with DW-5035D b-)
> 
> View attachment 13338677


I'm not sure how I missed this post but damn...

amazing pair and stunning photo.

I LOVE the 5600EG - such a sick watch.


----------



## banderor

acadian said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this post but damn...
> 
> amazing pair and stunning photo.
> 
> I LOVE the 5600EG - such a sick watch.


The gold LCD is sharp and easy to read on DW-5600EG-9. It's a special one. |>


----------



## acadian

banderor said:


> The gold LCD is sharp and easy to read on DW-5600EG-9. It's a special one. |>


I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## banderor

Tea Time


----------



## Urabus23

Hanshin Tigers DW-5600TG-9JR
View attachment DSC09268.jpg
View attachment DSC09272.JPG


----------



## banderor




----------



## Threlpappy

Is there a 5600 with world time?


----------



## KO_81

Managed to snag this one last year.

Casio G-Shock Thirty Stars GW-M5630D-1JR Limited:










(Not my pic sorry)


----------



## oveman

Hi everyone, I just got my first G shock, a G-5600E-1 and I love it. However, I would very much like to get an equivalent of that also in glossy white. It can be solar or just powered by a regular replaceable battery. It can even have a negative display, I don't mind it. I want a glossy white as I've read that it's much better than the matte variations at staying clean and not picking up dirt. The only one that I know with certainty that it has a glossy finish is the GWX5600C-7 G-LIDE, but that one is pricey and has features that I won't be using (tide graph, radio control etc).

Thanks!


----------



## Facelessman

Threlpappy said:


> Is there a 5600 with world time?


My g-5600e


----------



## Aquatap

dw-5600e


----------



## KarthikC

I think this one will outlive me 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## carlosTHEsecond

GW-M5610MD-7CR


----------



## Davidka

Joining the club!


----------



## watches.ist

G-5600


----------



## Facelessman

I'm very happy with 3229 module. This is not my first 3229. However, the first one was on negative display which requires ideal light condition. It got very very little wrist time so I gave it away. After that I acquired 2 more squares and I absolutely love them. But they are solar powered. At that time, tough solar was a must for me. So I overlooked the beauty of this module. No world time, function that I never use. Show current time on stop watch and countdown timer are nice. CDT can be set by second not minute with an auto repeat is perfect for workout.

Just got this last week. It supposes to be a donor watch for my first project. Super exciting.


----------



## artist_nine

Hello,

I am new to the forum and got my first G-Shock (DW-5600E) yesterday.

I was wondering whether it would be possible to determine the approximate date of it's manufacture based on the fact that the date on the watch was 10-6-16 when it was delivered to me yesterday. Assuming they don't change the date at the factory and that the module (3229) always defaults to a certain date after the battery is changed (or in this case when first installed at the factory) this could be possible at least in theory.

So my question is whether anyone knows to which date the module (3229) defaults to when the battery is replaced? Based on that information I could perhaps calculate how long ago the battery was installed at the factory.


----------



## tiha

IIRC, 3229 defaults to 1-1-2000 12:00 AM.


----------



## artist_nine

tiha said:


> IIRC, 3229 defaults to 1-1-2000 12:00 AM.


Ok, thanks for the info. So much for my theory then...


----------



## copperjohn

I have been eyeballing this for awhile. The colors caught my eye. Last week Macy's had a 25% off sale, so that was that. The strap is thicker than the 5610 but just a comfortable. Very soft and pliable.


----------



## banderor




----------



## tregaskin

after 6 years with gshocks I can finally say I am a 5600 owner


----------



## banderor




----------



## acadian

banderor said:


> View attachment 13545059


amazing capture - love that dial!!


----------



## banderor

ふつうが一番


----------



## Steelerswit

.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## harald-hans

I hope also 5610-Models are allowed ...


----------



## banderor




----------



## EmL

*After one year, a home renovation, some mechanical work on the car and the hottest summer of my life. *






















I love the watch, but to be frank I'm a little disappointed in the obvious degradation of the band. 
I've been eyeing the brown combi bracelets, I suppose no one could spare a picture of the 5600 in a brown combi bracelet?

Somehow I managed to scratch the face as well, is it possible to sand it down? :think:


----------



## banderor

EmL said:


> *After one year, a home renovation, some mechanical work on the car and the hottest summer of my life. *
> View attachment 13597679
> 
> View attachment 13597681
> 
> View attachment 13597685
> 
> 
> I love the watch, but to be frank I'm a little disappointed in the obvious degradation of the band.
> I've been eyeing the brown combi bracelets, I suppose no one could spare a picture of the 5600 in a brown combi bracelet?
> 
> Somehow I managed to scratch the face as well, is it possible to sand it down? :think:


Since G-Shocks are "modular," you can swap out parts. A new band only costs $11.34, and new glass is $7.39. This is one of the best things about these watches!

Casio GWM5610-1 Parts and Accessories


----------



## Facelessman

On combi (never heard of brown one), it will be a nice alternative to the original strap. But honestly, I need both combi and original strap


----------



## sodamonkey

This is my "newest" one.

It's now got the correct battery, (CTL1616, it had a normal CR batt when I received it), and brand new bezel and straps.

I've seen info on these that they maybe suffer from charging issues, but no problems so far.

I haven't seen them up for sale very often, so here it is.

G-5600-1









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

My first square, I already have a second one on the way.


----------



## Steelerswit

sodamonkey said:


> This is my "newest" one.
> 
> It's now got the correct battery, (CTL1616, it had a normal CR batt when I received it), and brand new bezel and straps.
> 
> I've seen info on these that they maybe suffer from charging issues, but no problems so far.
> 
> I haven't seen them up for sale very often, so here it is.
> 
> G-5600-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Looks good, gotta love wrong battery dead watches.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## sodamonkey

Steelerswit said:


> Looks good, gotta love wrong battery dead watches.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Yeah, it wasn't actually dead, was running in the sale photos and when it got to me.

I had an inkling that it may have a CR not a CTL, but don't ask me why because there's no difference in the way it runs or looks with the right one in there.

I did initially wonder whether the charging circuit might be shot, hence the CR, (based on reading about the potential charging issues of these), but went ahead and bought a CTL for it. A couple of weeks on the windowsill and she's fully charged and not dropped a segment yet.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

Just arrived today. Put a fresh new bezel and band on and it's like new!


----------



## Buellrider

Ok, now I have three more squares on the way including this one. Also have Brazil bezel coming and screws from Greece...those were hard to find.


----------



## Steelerswit

Add another one to the hoard










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## banderor




----------



## Facelessman




----------



## Servus




----------



## Rgootee




----------



## banderor

DW-5600eg-9v


----------



## acadian

Full hand of DW-5600EDs


----------



## Steelerswit

acadian said:


> Full hand of DW-5600EDs


They have pills for ED now~

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## banderor

acadian said:


> Full hand of DW-5600EDs


So cool!


----------



## kevio

acadian said:


> Full hand of DW-5600EDs


Awesome! Were the ED for the Japanese market only, since they're all Fox Fires?


----------



## acadian

kevio said:


> Awesome! Were the ED for the Japanese market only, since they're all Fox Fires?


Some ED were non-JDM. I've seen them without the Fox Fire insignia


----------



## Manstrom

GW-B5600BC-1ER / DW-5600MW-7ER / GW-M5610BB-1ER


----------



## Steelerswit

Most of my squares got a new arrangement. Now how to arrange them for display.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

Steelerswit said:


> Most of my squares got a new arrangement. Now how to arrange them for display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


The display on the Woody looks great when the light hits it just right.


----------



## Steelerswit

GaryK30 said:


> The display on the Woody looks great when the light hits it just right.


i polish it regularly


----------



## MDT IT

Autumn is here..


----------



## banderor




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Chempop

MDT IT said:


>


Very nice. The LCD on the 5600P is so much better than the 5600E, despite having a small pile of squares it's still my go to.


----------



## MDT IT

Yes ..display is very good.
Thank you.
Casio G-Shock DW-5600P-9ER


----------



## coontz74

banderor said:


> Thanks @acadian and @ganagati! I'm enjoying these two so much. Back to the basics! b-)
> 
> View attachment 13115251


Can someone tell me the exact model number of the one on the right? I'm about to pull the trigger on my first square and this is at the top right now. Thanks


----------



## banderor

coontz74 said:


> Can someone tell me the exact model number of the one on the right? I'm about to pull the trigger on my first square and this is at the top right now. Thanks


The one on the right is DW-5600E-1V. And you're in luck, that's probably one of the cheapest, and best G-Shocks you can buy. For example, Walmart sells it for $40. On the other hand, the one on the left is DW-5600EG-9, and that one is no longer in production. Cheapest I've seen that one lately New Old Stock is $250.


----------



## coontz74

banderor said:


> The one on the right is DW-5600E-1V. And you're in luck, that's probably one of the cheapest, and best G-Shocks you can buy. For example, Walmart sells it for $40. On the other hand, the one on the left is DW-5600EG-9, and that one is no longer in production. Cheapest I've seen that one lately New Old Stock is $250.


Thank you for the info....


----------



## Chempop

coontz74 said:


> Thank you for the info....


Might be worth noting that the 'adjust' button is so absurdly recessed that a number of us are required to mod this model with a longer button on the top left side. Nothing that $5 can't solve, but still something to consider, I highly recommend you look at the watch at Target or Walmart before buying.


----------



## coontz74

Chempop said:


> Might be worth noting that the 'adjust' button is so absurdly recessed that a number of us are required to mod this model with a longer button on the top left side. Nothing that $5 can't solve, but still something to consider, I highly recommend you look at the watch at Target or Walmart before buying.


Thanks for the heads up. My local Walmart doesn't appear to have any in stock according to the web and no Target nearby. I will continue to look.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Chempop said:


> Might be worth noting that the 'adjust' button is so absurdly recessed that a number of us are required to mod this model with a longer button on the top left side. Nothing that $5 can't solve, but still something to consider,


This reminds me, I've been meaning to put a longer button in my DW5000. Do you happen to know the part number at PacParts? They are nearby and I'm thinking of going to pick one up. Thank!


----------



## Facelessman

As far as I know they are discontinued. But you can check pacparts page by searching with your model number. Not sure they gonna have it as the silver button for newer DW-5030 or DW-5000MD still listed as discontinued.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Servus

;-)


----------



## acadian

banderor said:


> The one on the right is DW-5600E-1V. And you're in luck, that's probably one of the cheapest, and best G-Shocks you can buy. For example, Walmart sells it for $40. On the other hand, the one on the left is DW-5600EG-9, and that one is no longer in production. Cheapest I've seen that one lately New Old Stock is $250.


Thanks for stepping in banderor - I was busy in the shop last night and didn't get a chance to reply.



coontz74 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. My local Walmart doesn't appear to have any in stock according to the web and no Target nearby. I will continue to look.


I'm sure you will find one at a great price especially as Black Friday and Cyber Monday is approaching. Good luck!!


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Ultraman in the house


----------



## banderor

This G-SHOCK x ADER DW-5600 collaboration made me smile. It's "Radioheadesque." 

ADER AderSpace # Shop #


----------



## Servus




----------



## tregaskin

beginning to dig the gwx and glx squares a lot


----------



## banderor




----------



## Bozzy

Guys I need some advice.

I have a 5610 with some battery/charging issues. It seems the battery is only charged to around 1%.
It will keep functioning but as soon as I use some of the functions (like Light of Sync) the LOW-MED-HIGH 
start blinking and the time is reset to 00:00 again. No matter how long I keep it in direct sunlight, 
the issues don’t go away. Strangely the indicator is on HIGH all the time.

I contacted Casio Support in the Netherlands for a new battery, but they ask big bucks to “investigate the issues”. 
So I just want to change the battery myself.

What battery should I order? I have searched the forums, but find different numbers.

Thanks in Advance! |>


----------



## tregaskin

https://casiowatchparts.com/batteries/gw-m5610-ctl1616/


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Bozzy

tregaskin said:


> https://casiowatchparts.com/batteries/gw-m5610-ctl1616/


Thanks tregaskin, much appreciated! |>


----------



## banderor




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jquinn1127

I love my 5600! I find myself wearing it more lately than in the past. I suspect my other watches are starting to get a little wrist envy haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## deckeda

These things are chameleons ... here are three different "colors" shown in the DW5600HR-1 display, with direct and two indirect light sources.


----------



## gnus411

Here's mine 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

GLX5600


----------



## Small Boss

G-5600E


----------



## Falco 67

DW-5600BBN-1ER


----------



## Falco 67

... and DW-5600BBMA-1ER


----------



## Texaspoff

My relatively new and favorite, GWB5600BC-1B










TXPO


----------



## deckeda

.


----------



## banderor




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Falco 67

My square together:









DW-5035D-1BER
DW-5600BBMA-1ER
DW-5600BBN-1ER

DW-5600E-1VER (1.0h)
G-5600E-1D
GB-5600AA-7ER (4.0)

GLX-5600F-1ER
GMW-B5000D-1ER
GW-M5610-1ER

GW-M5610NV-2ER (2.0h)
GWX-5600-1JF

... and now? ;-)


----------



## deckeda

yet another DW-5600*BB*-1 ...

This counts as two (because I bought two of these.)

One will be a Xmas gift to the wife, literally because everyone else in our gift-giving circle was already getting a watch this year and so I figured what the heck, she can rock this all-black watch too! _Also, the Forever 21 Black Friday thing enabled the purchase(s)._

The other one, the one pictured here, is a gift "to me," because it's my first G-Shock for myself, and the subdued look appeals greatly. It'll be fun swapping NATOs and whatnot onto it (I also bought Casio strap adapters for us, along with a few 24mm straps that aren't here yet.)

I was pleasantly surprised the strap buckle has a bead-blasted appearance. I was worried it would be chrome. Like the buttons (sigh). Where can I get proper black buttons for this thing??

I just gotta hide it somehow for awhile longer.


----------



## Facelessman

Black buttons from dw-5600ms will fit just fine. Pacparts has them. Black bezel screws are available too.

Casio DW5600MS-1 (3229) Parts and Accessories

You can also find black buckle to go all black if you wish. However, as far as I know you need to order replacement band, the one from dw-5600ms is wider. The one from dw-5600nh or gw-5000b are same size as what you have now.

As you mentioned, this is your first G. Are you familiar with button swapping procedure? This might help if you are not

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...e-fuel-addiction-2545450-61.html#post47375315

Congrats


----------



## deckeda

Facelessman said:


> Black buttons from dw-5600ms will fit just fine. Pacparts has them. Black bezel screws are available too.
> 
> Casio DW5600MS-1 (3229) Parts and Accessories
> 
> You can also find black buckle to go all black if you wish. However, as far as I know you need to order replacement band, the one from dw-5600ms is wider. The one from dw-5600nh or gw-5000b are same size as what you have now.
> 
> As you mentioned, this is your first G. Are you familiar with button swapping procedure? This might help if you are not
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...e-fuel-addiction-2545450-61.html#post47375315
> 
> Congrats


Fantastic, Facelessman! I do like relatively simple mod projects that are "OEM plus." I'll check out those links.

[Edit]
The DW-5600MS strap is wider, because the regular 5600 strap _tapers_? I guess I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Facelessman

Yes, standard straps are taper. Would also like to add that back cover can be swap to black as well. As far as I know, 5600nh and 5635 have black back cover


----------



## kevio

Facelessman said:


> Yes, standard straps are taper. Would also like to add that back cover can be swap to black as well. As far as I know, 5600nh and 5635 have black back cover


Do you mean like this? Although this isn't complete yet as I'm waiting on black bezel screws and haven't swapped a black buckle yet.


----------



## SgtPepper

I often and like to wear it: G-Shock GW-B5600BC-1


----------



## deckeda

kevio said:


> Do you mean like this? Although this isn't complete yet as I'm waiting on black bezel screws and haven't swapped a black buckle yet.


Ah, seems the DW-5735C is another candidate for black donor back, thanks.


----------



## deckeda

SgtPepper said:


> I often and like to wear it: G-Shock GW-B5600BC-1


That really is a fine looking square. I like how sometimes it appears yellow or gold or brown, depending on the light.


----------



## banderor

Here's a video posted on G-Shock Thailand's YouTube channel showing DW-5600e's toughness.


----------



## Rocket1991

banderor said:


> Here's a video posted on G-Shock Thailand's YouTube channel showing DW-5600e's toughness.


It's actually comparable or less with pressure applied by 200m.
Local pressure on gravel could be higher though.


----------



## banderor




----------



## Rocket1991

banderor said:


> View attachment 13712661


Great capture! What else i can say?


----------



## banderor

Rocket1991 said:


> Great capture! What else i can say?


Thanks Rocket! Last month I dropped my Nikon 17-55mm f2.8 DX camera lens, and broke it. Just got the replacement copy yesterday from Japan, and this was a test shot at work before using it last night at an event.


----------



## victorben0314

Hi there!
I'm really quite new here and i just want to ask if any of you know where i can buy a bezel and strap for my GW-5600J that can be shipped here in the Philippines. im really having trouble finding one since a normal DW-5600 strap and bezel wont fit and i would really love to restore mine. 
Thank you in advance for the answers! it is much appreciated!









Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

victorben0314 said:


> Hi there!
> I'm really quite new here and i just want to ask if any of you know where i can buy a bezel and strap for my GW-5600J that can be shipped here in the Philippines.


Seems like there are some options on ebay, not sure about the shipping to the Philippines.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-GW-5600J-G-Shock-Original-Black-BAND-BEZEL-Combo/253806992037?epid=2255393985&hash=item3b18135aa5:rk:1f:0


----------



## Sgt_gatr

banderor said:


> View attachment 13699381


I still think the DW 5600 is one of the best looking watches on the planet.


----------



## Kabong30

victorben0314 said:


> Hi there!
> I'm really quite new here and i just want to ask if any of you know where i can buy a bezel and strap for my GW-5600J that can be shipped here in the Philippines. im really having trouble finding one since a normal DW-5600 strap and bezel wont fit and i would really love to restore mine.
> Thank you in advance for the answers! it is much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


When you're ordering stuff for this watch, remember that it needs to be GW5600J specific, the bezel and strap from other 5600's will not fit.


----------



## deckeda

Kabong30 said:


> When you're ordering stuff for this watch, remember that it needs to be GW5600J specific, the bezel and strap from other 5600's will not fit.


There's also the DW-56 series (sometimes called Timers 11 or referee timers) that fits the same bezels and straps (although of course colors will likely be different from the GW-5600J's).


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Sil3nt




----------



## evantramazzanti

This guy arrived yesterday.
Life's a beach.


----------



## victorben0314

Kabong30 said:


> When you're ordering stuff for this watch, remember that it needs to be GW5600J specific, the bezel and strap from other 5600's will not fit.


will do, there are tons of DW-5600 strap and bezels available here in PH but i know it wont fit. only other gshock bezel and strap that will fit on this would be of the 5600RT that is also.hard to find here. hmm.

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## victorben0314

would it be possible if you order one for me then i'll pay you for it and ship it here? i know thats quite bizzare but damn. i'm really having a hard time finding a strap and bezel for my watch. i would really love to restore it to its original spec. as of now this is its state. made a makeshift nato adaptor for it.

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## victorben0314

.









Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xnokiax

hi. this is old post but I want ask. I cant find this rubber linked bracelet. can somebody help to me where I can get it please?
thank you



EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Here's my Casio DW5600E on a Hard P.U. Rubber Divers/Sports Linked Watch Strap With S/S Deployment Clasp. Thanks to Rentacop for the inspiration from this thread: G-Shock on bracelet, stock or modded, let's see them all
> 
> View attachment 1401060
> View attachment 1401061











I just found this two. but would like get something cheaper

https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Polyurethane-Bracelet-Luminox-Watches/dp/B004HZBOWM

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement-Black-Polyurethane-Link-Bracelet-Band-22mm-for-Luminox-3000-and-3900/143024428593?epid=2254663923&hash=item214ceb9631:g:kdkAAOSwWI5b94gN:rk:11f:0


----------



## deckeda

victorben0314 said:


> ... i'm really having a hard time finding a strap and bezel for my watch. ...


They're on eBay. Just search for GW-5600J strap or bezel. And it's DW-56RT or DW-56RTS, _not_ 5600RT.


----------



## victorben0314

sorry for the typo there. i am but there are no results for me. sadly, maybe there are no sellers that ships those here in the PH. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

victorben0314 said:


> sorry for the typo there. i am but there are no results for me. sadly, maybe there are no sellers that ships those here in the PH.
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


Did you try searching 'worldwide'? [edit] sorry that the ebay link I posted excludes Philippines from their worldwide shipping.

You could try Pacparts: http://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?model_id=GW5600J-1&mfg=Casio&back=0&action=list_part


----------



## Wistshots

Anyone ever have a problem with these losing there charge super fast?


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## ohhenry1

Facelessman said:


>


This might be the coolest one yet. Forgive the naive question, but is this a Sharpie mod, or is this an actual G-Shock production model?


----------



## Facelessman

ohhenry1 said:


> This might be the coolest one yet. Forgive the naive question, but is this a Sharpie mod, or is this an actual G-Shock production model?


Thanks man. I builded it using crystal from DW-5600YU

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/cust...e-fuel-addiction-2545450-73.html#post47699889


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## algoth

xnokiax said:


> hi. this is old post but I want ask. I cant find this rubber linked bracelet. can somebody help to me where I can get it please?
> thank you
> 
> ...
> 
> I just found this two. but would like get something cheaper
> 
> ...


Not the exact same thing, but it's cheaper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...5600-GW-M5610-watch-bracelet/32958426170.html


----------



## MDT IT

Red day...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## xnokiax

algoth said:


> Not the exact same thing, but it's cheaper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...5600-GW-M5610-watch-bracelet/32958426170.html


thanks! I was looking bezel or bracelet. not watchband


----------



## Drunken_Munki

My first DW5600









just me


----------



## m84

HAGWE everyone!


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Just a reminder that the M5610 wears big for some folks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Facelessman

It's growing on me


----------



## Schwizzle

Needed to add this one for the official count.


----------



## dwfreak

Nice watch!


----------



## dwfreak

That must be a GW-M5610.


----------



## Schwizzle

dwfreak said:


> That must be a GW-M5610.


Sure is, and it is quickly becoming one of my top five favorite G-shocks because of how comfortable it is. The feeling of the band (feels softer than others), how it perfectly sits on my arm, and how lightweight it is, makes it feel great. Sometimes I want a heavier watch, but as for a put-it-on-and-forgeddaboutit watch, it's perfect.


----------



## Schwizzle

Duplicate


----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love the color scheme on that one, @jlow28. Looks sharp!


----------



## georgemeadal

jlow28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's definitely one that I want!
Now to find one at a reasonable price...


----------



## georgemeadal

jlow28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's definitely one that I want!
Now to find one at a reasonable price...


----------



## deadperfect




----------



## deadperfect




----------



## deadperfect

Ehhh sorry for the double post.


----------



## Sir-Guy

I like it, @deadperfect. Have any more photos to share? Such a great '80s color scheme on that one!


----------



## aparezco

After going solar/atomic is hard to go back to non solar/atomic, even if the looks are worth it.


----------



## MDT IT

...now rare.


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Buellrider

Delayed double post...strange.


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Falco 67

I gave the DW-5600BBN-1ER to my daughter. 
I restored it with the DW-5600BB-1ER, arrived today:


----------



## MrMundy




----------



## mmiki

This week I bought this Classic Casio. For my surprise it is tough solar and it cost 70 US. I am not familiar about these different models of DW-5600.
Very nice!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

Not a DW model, but a G5600, essentially a DW5600 with solar power.
Great watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Yes it's G-5600 not DW but also deserved appreciation as well


----------



## mmiki

VIA4321 said:


> Not a DW model, but a G5600, essentially a DW5500 with solar power.
> Great watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

The color of love...


----------



## mariosimas

Mine says Hello from Portugal:


----------



## mariosimas

Mine says Hello from Portugal:


----------



## rmeron

Some 5600's. The thread seemed to be getting lost.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@rmeron, great watches there. Can you share any more of the yellow one that has the red/orange ring around the display? It's so delightfully '80s.


----------



## rmeron

Sir-Guy said:


> @rmeron, great watches there. Can you share any more of the yellow one that has the red/orange ring around the display? It's so delightfully '80s.


The model is DW-5600TB. I've seen them on e-bay. She is definitely a stunning watch.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

GLX5600


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Servus




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## banderor




----------



## Facelessman

New bezel from gw-5000b


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Macnair

GW-B5600-2 with OG Combi


----------



## Wanderer16

Got this one a couple of days ago. So close to how I remember them when they first came out. I was in high school.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Know exactly what you mean @wanderer16


----------



## RichardinNZ

My first ever G-Shock arrived today, although I am not new to Casio, having purchased my first Casio watch, an F100, in 1978.

I'll soon be adding black bullbars.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Looks like it then. ;-)


----------



## cousswrc

Here is my first G-Shock.
5600BB!


----------



## Facelessman

Resin case


----------



## kenls

cousswrc said:


> Here is my first G-Shock.
> 5600BB!
> 
> View attachment 13871219


Nice monochrome shot. Welcome to the club!


----------



## RichardinNZ

Servus said:


> View attachment 13871163
> 
> 
> View attachment 13871165
> 
> 
> Looks like it then. ;-)


I now know exactly what it will look like... looks good.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## Davidka

Birthday G (not my birthday)


----------



## Servus




----------



## tsteph12

Just purchased the GW-M5610B-1JF and should arrive by next week. Love the green accents. This will be my second G-Shock and GMW-B5000-1JF was first.


----------



## Jasper110

Servus said:


> View attachment 13877763
> 
> 
> View attachment 13877765
> 
> 
> View attachment 13877767


Those NATO strap adapters look great, could you provide details? Thanks


----------



## Servus

https://www.shapeways.com/marketplace?type=product&q=Keoni
These are the metal 16/22mm adapters.

Here is the link.
I hope this helps. Otherwise simply report again.

Kind regards


----------



## Jasper110

Servus said:


> https://www.shapeways.com/marketplace?type=product&q=Keoni
> These are the metal 16/22mm adapters.
> 
> Here is the link.
> I hope this helps. Otherwise simply report again.
> 
> Kind regards


Thanks


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## fokemon

Facelessman said:


>


Lovers edition?


----------



## Facelessman

fokemon said:


> Lovers edition?


Same watch. Custom build with crystal from dw-5600yu


----------



## fokemon

Facelessman said:


> Same watch. Custom build with crystal from dw-5600yu


Love the display on my lovers edition..


----------



## Facelessman

It seems that your lover collection (2018, I assumed) share the same module as dw-d5600 which has snooze alarm and 3 letters for day of week. Nice


----------



## arogle1stus

schmidty:
I own, or have owned just about every square watch Casio sells
cept the 5600. 
Fave square is the GXW56 King of G. Gifted by my SIL Mark.
He bought a GG56 from the Zon. So I fell heir to the GXW56.
I betch'a EBay sends me offers on the 5600 4 times a week.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Servus




----------



## cirian75

cirian75 said:


> Count me in


2.5 years later, still my daily beater


----------



## banderor




----------



## Servus




----------



## Sgt_gatr

Love seeing these different mods.


----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers

GLS 5600CL -3A


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## RichardinNZ

Now with bullbar...









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

GW -M5610NV-2JF


----------



## Steelerswit

If it comes, in....









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## banderor




----------



## kenls

Finally managed to achieve a 22:22 type pic. Only I forgot to clean up first o|


----------



## berni29

One of the finest. CF strap and titanium back. Superior display also.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

berni29 said:


> One of the finest. CF strap and titanium back. Superior display also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks really cool!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

well...not a 5600 but...


----------



## MDT IT

Summer day ;-)


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love it, @MDT IT!


----------



## GaryK30

GLS-5600CL-1


----------



## banderor




----------



## kcohS-G

Dw5030d in dw5600eg clothes


----------



## Steelerswit

Boohah, 1000 LE










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## banderor

Because ice diving.


----------



## fokemon

Facelessman said:


> It seems that your lover collection (2018, I assumed) share the same module as dw-d5600 which has snooze alarm and 3 letters for day of week. Nice


No, it's 2001 edition...
Here are the pics..


----------



## MDT IT

Devil..


----------



## tro_jan

The gold tint on the display is a killer









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock NATO


----------



## tro_jan

sickondivers said:


> G-Shock NATO


That strap's tight man...

Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

scmidity:
Have been wearing my 5610 3 weeks and loving it as much as my GXW56 King of G.
Can Casio do no wrong? Seems to be the case. SIL Mark just got a GX56BB.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## banderor




----------



## GTR83

Does this one count?









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Golden creation of Kikuo Ibe









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

jzoo and dxnnis:
Well at least I was spared the resetting to DST last nite with Multi Band 6.
But the other 28 watches that need manual resetting twice a year? 86 DST

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Servus

56


----------



## MDT IT

The incomparable Italian spring..


----------



## banderor

Fun new toy. GW-B5600.


----------



## WatchGeek

I collect many different types of watch and I currently have a GW M5610BA atomic solar watch with the blue lettering. I really like the watch, but am not really happy with the band. The forth hole in the band feels just about right and is a tiny-bit loose. The fifth hole is too tight. Therefore I always use the forth hold in the band. On dry days, I find that he watch tends to rotate on my wrist because the inside of the band is very smooth. There is nothing to keep it from rotating. Sometimes this is quite annoying. I am wondering if there is another model of this watch with a band that is not entirely smooth on the interior such that it won't rotate as easily. 

Also, I have been thinking about purchasing one of the new Bluetooth models in the same style and am wondering if it is worth the upgrade. I understand that only one model is available in the USA and that model has a negative display. Is it a reasonable upgrade to get the Bluetooth watch? What functions does it provide other than being able to control function from Bluetooth on my phone? Does it really drain the battery? Are the Bluetooth models solar? Do the Bluetooth models also receive the signal from the atomic clocks? If the Bluetooth models do not receive the signal from the atomic clock, can they be told to automatically update from the phone that they are connected to?

Thanks for taking the time to answer these questions.


----------



## FlyingMop

Got my first G-Shock, a DW-5600HR-1. Loving it so far. Will be my daily driver. Already itching for a DW-5750E-1.


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## Rocket1991

FlyingMop said:


> Got my first G-Shock, a DW-5600HR-1. Loving it so far. Will be my daily driver. Already itching for a DW-5750E-1.


Congratulations!


----------



## banderor




----------



## tro_jan

John, Paul, George, and G-Shock









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222




----------



## Slac89

.


----------



## igwanna

does anyone here has white one with bull bar so it can help me chose wether i should go with black or chrome bullbars?
i have the GLS-5600CL-7


----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor




----------



## signallinglink

Just arrived. My first G-Shock and it's really impressed me! Choose this very Basic model due to originality of the design.









Sent from my SM-A750GN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

never thought I would like squares, now I have 3, find them so comfortable.


----------



## shoujoA

Realised one day that I have never owned a G-Shock, so of course I had to get one (also discovering this site in the progress). Love it so much, I'm getting another one soon!


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Thought i should at least share this one as i never wear it, but i got it out of it's tin to check on it and take some pics of it while i decide what i'm doing with it. I love the smoked camo print on the band and bezel, just not the module.

Rare GLX5600B-8DR









just me


----------



## MDT IT

Start mission "V"


----------



## kenls

My GW-5000 "homage"...









and the original...


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Looks really nice on the bracelet @kenls 

just me


----------



## kenls

Drunken_Munki said:


> Looks really nice on the bracelet @kenls
> 
> just me


Thanks Drunken_Munki, its more comfortable too. :-d


----------



## Drunken_Munki

kenls said:


> Thanks Drunken_Munki, its more comfortable too. :-d


I bet it is, they look a lot more comfortable as well, also makes it feel heavier on the wrist. Which is my problem with the smaller squares. It's why i don't wear them. Well except 1 which is my GW-M5600. The others like the one i posted sit around in their tins. Just listed that one today to go. It will leave me with 1 GLX5600, which was a gift off a friend and has a place on display

just me


----------



## acadian

Everything you need, nothing you don't


----------



## yokied

I'm quite new to Casios but have found threads like these very helpful in seeing what's out there and what works. Thanks to all those sharing their addiction, including the custom 5600 thread. I started with other gshocks that I haven't even posted yet but can concede that the 5600 is the most sensible option, with nice clean lines, low profile and enough funk and colour to keep me interested.

Here is my first, the GW-M5600A-3JF. The green screen is the most legible of any Casio I've seen, working well even with polarised lenses. The whole package looks the goods too, even if photos are somewhat lacking. I buy these things without taking anything module-related into consideration beyond solar or non-solar, so the auto backlight was a most welcome surprise.


----------



## Rocket1991

acadian said:


> Everything you need, nothing you don't


I remember kits like this







Yet Casio been same square


----------



## Facelessman

With a new bezel from 5610-1b, G-5600 finally got wrist time it deserved.


----------



## jzoo

Someone in the G Shock forum recently started making reproduction DW5600C bezels. I've lost track of the thread though, and cannot find it. Anyone know who this is? Does it happen to be the same person selling DW5600C bezels from Portugal on eBay? Thanks!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

@jzoo

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4894429


----------



## yokied

I shouldn't like it...


----------



## Dxnnis

yokied said:


> I shouldn't like it...
> 
> View attachment 14028311


Why not, looks good to me


----------



## AndrwTNT

I want to get a new GW-M5610 but can't decide whether to order from Seiya (whom I've ordered from before and trust) and pay almost double or order from Amazon and save half the money and hope that I'm getting a genuine item. I've never had problems ordering from Amazon before but you never know. Thoughts?


----------



## Slm643

Jeff doesn't need the money, if I was given the choice I would pick SeiyaJapan every single time. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Stupid double post !!!!!


----------



## Dxnnis

@AndrwTNT Amazon should supply genuine if from them no worries, can't guarantee from the 3rd party sellers but very unlikely to be fake. Save the money towards something else


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Badger18

Probably been asked many times before , does the 5000 strap fit the g 5600e and if so do users find it any better.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@Badger18, yes, I believe it does. I only know from a compatibility chart I saw; I don’t have it to test it myself.


----------



## Speedsterescu

My only 5600 - solar & atomic









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74

Simple & nice ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukemeetze

Badger18 said:


> Probably been asked many times before , does the 5000 strap fit the g 5600e and if so do users find it any better.


The 5000 strap is exactly the same as the 5600e strap. I feel that it is much nicer but thats my opinion. Most i feel agree with that though.


----------



## tommy.arashikage




----------



## Facelessman




----------



## banderor




----------



## banderor

I enjoyed this video, as I'm a fan of DW-5600BB. :-!


----------



## banderor

GW-5600J-1. The first Wave Ceptor/Tough Solar square. Got mine in 2010. Nickname: *The G*.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

After 1year+ left gshock 5600 world, now i came back. But this time prefer classic and basic with tough solar. No more collaboration models


----------



## Badger18

Brand new G 5600E getting to know it , very light and comfortable do you all leave the power save function on .


----------



## Facelessman

My solars are ON at all time but if you wear it regularly this shouldn't matter


----------



## bigswifty1

Badger18 said:


> Brand new G 5600E getting to know it , very light and comfortable do you all leave the power save function on .


Yup, Power Save enabled on all mine


----------



## Sir-Guy

I didn't used to leave it on, but I do now. For what it's worth, the manuals I've seen from Casio that estimate power reserve (so many months in darkness from full charge) generally assume that power save is on.


----------



## Wanderer16

As I usually do I researched and then researched and wore the keys out on my computer when I was looking to get a square. When I saw the 5610 I knew it had the look of the originals I first saw in the early 80's and that appealed to me. Then I read where the 5000 had the original equipment so to speak. I know if the look of the 5610 had been combined with the build of the 5000 that is the watch I would have gotten. I liked the price of the 5610, it seemed about right adjusted for inflation since 1983 so that is the route I went. I am more than happy with the 5610, so much so I call it "my Rolex" and all my other watches which I like a lot especially my other Casios have a hard time getting worn. I think its the look of the face for me, takes me back to being 14-15. Back then I really wanted a G-shock but it was out of my league. Every time I wear it I am glad Casio makes it, it is never too late and with the updated MB6 neither is my watch.


----------



## banderor

Wanderer16 said:


> Every time I wear it I am glad Casio makes it, it is never too late and with the updated MB6 neither is my watch.


Nice turn of phrase :-!


----------



## MDT IT

Red day..


----------



## MiddleBrother

After 2 years of abuse doing farm work... Still perfect, obviously!


----------



## ewewew

I've had my GW-M5610 for years but hardly ever wore it because the stock strap is too short. I'm on the 2nd to last hole so the keeper doesn't stay put and it would be easy for the watch to come unbuckled and fall off. This weekend I received the Jays and Kays 16mm to 20mm aluminum adapters and put my 20mm Isofrane strap on the watch. Much more comfortable and the strap is long enough so the keepers stay on.


----------



## kenls

First layer filled (and they're all singing from the same hymn sheet :-!)...


----------



## willydribble

that's a good looking square collection ken:-!


----------



## Slm643

Very nice Indeed, all stock? Which of the negatives is your favorite? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

willydribble said:


> that's a good looking square collection ken:-!


Thanks willydribble. Think the squares might be complete for now.



Slm643 said:


> Very nice Indeed, all stock? Which of the negatives is your favorite?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Cheers Slm643

Starting top left and going clock-wise:

DW-5600HRGRZ (stock) 
GW-B5600HR (stock)
GW-M5610-1ER (modded, M5610-1BJF display)
DW-5600BBN (modded, cloth strap removed and GW-M5610 strap added)
GMW-B5000-1ER (modded, resin strap removed, replaced with metal band) FAVOURITE
GW-M5610-1BJF (modded, M5610-1ER display, combi bracelet standard)
GW-5000, (modded, combi bracelet)
GW-M5610-1ER (stock)


----------



## Slm643

Great! Thanks kenls! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Slm643 said:


> Great! Thanks kenls!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You're welcome. No major mods, merely superficial "updates" and swaps.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@kenls, great photo and collection! Five internet points for having them all synced up.


----------



## kenls

Sir-Guy said:


> @kenls, great photo and collection! Five internet points for having them all synced up.


Thank you Sir-Guy.


----------



## Mike Rivera

My first Square, the every-popular DW-5600. Planning it to be the around-the-house beater. If I like, a GW-5000 may be next in line ...


----------



## kenls

Mike Rivera said:


> My first Square, the every-popular DW-5600. Planning it to be the around-the-house beater. If I like, a GW-5000 may be next in line ...
> 
> View attachment 14080653


*If*? What's .. if ..? Look forward to seeing your GW5K being posted soon.


----------



## Squatcho

Picked this up today at a pawn shop - GLX-5600B-4. Just popped in a new battery to check function.

I like the moon and tide functions, though the color is a bit loud for me. I'll either try some black resin on it or see if my daughter likes it.


----------



## MDT IT

Today very delicate surgical operation...


----------



## MDT IT

...


----------



## Byron2701

DW-5735D (ok, not really a square) / GW-M5610NV / GLX-5600F / DW-5035D

GW-S5600 / GW-5000 / DW-5035D / DW-D5600NH

GMW-B5000GD / GMW-B5000D


----------



## itsmemuffins

So I got the BB. Was not mad about the weedy strap. I got the beefier one. Looks much better. Unfortunately I'm in between holes o|

Decided to try something. I have these buckles that are used for leather straps. They have micro adjustments.

The surgery began.

First I cut the strap to size. Didn't butcher it. Phew. :-d

Then I bonded the rubber to the metal. Much better b-)

Fits great now and looks great IMHO.


----------



## MDT IT

Today sun..


----------



## dd627

Do you have the link I have the exact same issue. I have been using an o ring to hold the end


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Loving the Negative dial on that one.


----------



## kenls

Freshly hydro modded GW-M5610 in the open air...

















and in car...


----------



## Dxnnis

Looks really sharp Ken, nice one


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Looks really sharp Ken, nice one


Cheers Dennis, I'm enjoying the almost 3-D effect its given to the solar panel and of course the increased legibility


----------



## Bozzy

I've had battery problems with my 5610 for a few months now. After trying everything I could find on F17 about this topic, it still wouldn't hold charge. So there was only one solution, a new battery:

























At first the indicator was blank (as you can see in the picture above) but it went to High quickly after a few minutes of direct sunlight. I'm now wearing it regularly and giving it as much sunlight as possible but it now keeps charge again b-)


----------



## lukemeetze

Bozzy said:


> I've had battery problems with my 5610 for a few months now. After trying everything I could find on F17 about this topic, it still wouldn't hold charge. So there was only one solution, a new battery:
> 
> View attachment 14124581
> 
> 
> View attachment 14124585
> 
> 
> View attachment 14124587
> 
> 
> At first the indicator was blank (as you can see in the picture above) but it went to High quickly after a few minutes of direct sunlight. I'm now wearing it regularly and giving it as much sunlight as possible but it now keeps charge again b-)


When did you purchase that 5610? I have never seen one that had the white piece on the inside of the back plate.


----------



## Bozzy

lukemeetze said:


> When did you purchase that 5610? I have never seen one that had the white piece on the inside of the back plate.


I bought it in July 2014 |>


----------



## MrG

My squares so far. Some of them are modified and I must confess there is one 5700 disguised over there  Can you find?


----------



## Slm643

Yes. 
I won't tell though  nice collection! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Rivera

kenls said:


> *If*? What's .. if ..? Look forward to seeing your GW5K being posted soon.


Ken's a prophet ...


----------



## Steelerswit

Since I am wearing it today










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kenls

Mike Rivera said:


> Ken's a prophet ...
> 
> View attachment 14165045


Let me see if I can predict what's next in your future...... a steel square :-d


----------



## CubsWin27

I recently got a GLX 5600, love the watch but can't seem to get the Adjust button to work. 
I've tried adjusting it, originally none of the buttons worked but I've gotten 3 of them to work after re-aligning the module.

It works if I press it without using the button, using tweezers. 
Next step i assume is to bend the metal contact on that button towards the module to see if it will make contact, is there anything else I should try? 
Was wondering if putting tape or something to make the contact thicker would help..


----------



## tomchicago

Nice work as usual Ken! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

CubsWin27 said:


> I recently got a GLX 5600, love the watch but can't seem to get the Adjust button to work.
> I've tried adjusting it, originally none of the buttons worked but I've gotten 3 of them to work after re-aligning the module.
> 
> It works if I press it without using the button, using tweezers.
> Next step i assume is to bend the metal contact on that button towards the module to see if it will make contact, is there anything else I should try?
> Was wondering if putting tape or something to make the contact thicker would help..


It may. But it rather unusual for casio that young to have button problems.


----------



## GaryK30

CubsWin27 said:


> I recently got a GLX 5600, love the watch but can't seem to get the Adjust button to work.
> I've tried adjusting it, originally none of the buttons worked but I've gotten 3 of them to work after re-aligning the module.
> 
> It works if I press it without using the button, using tweezers.
> Next step i assume is to bend the metal contact on that button towards the module to see if it will make contact, is there anything else I should try?
> Was wondering if putting tape or something to make the contact thicker would help..


Are you pressing and holding the Adjust button? Unlike the DW-5600 and some other squares, the Adjust button on this model doesn't activate with a normal press. You have to hold it for a couple seconds.


----------



## CubsWin27

GaryK30 said:


> Are you pressing and holding the Adjust button? Unlike the DW-5600 and some other squares, the Adjust button on this model doesn't activate with a normal press. You have to hold it for a couple seconds.


The contact was too far from the module, I bent it a tiny amount and it's up and running. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG

CubsWin27 said:


> The contact was too far from the module, I bent it a tiny amount and it's up and running. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the same GLX5600 in the following form








And rebuilt like the following








That is my favorite now. It has the best LCD screen among my squares.


----------



## MrG

CubsWin27 said:


> The contact was too far from the module, I bent it a tiny amount and it's up and running. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the same GLX5600 in the following shape









And rebuilt like the following









That is my favorite now. It has the best LCD screen among my squares.


----------



## Bakulimaw

Power Saving mode.








GWB5600BC


----------



## MDT IT

..for strong and brave wrists ;-)


----------



## Facelessman

My squares


----------



## Badger18

Which is the favourite faceless.


----------



## Facelessman

Really hard to choose one as I love them all. They are different in some way. But GW-S5600 and GMWB5000G-1 are relatively new. I see both of them will get the most wrist time in the next couple months


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Facelessman




----------



## kelfg2000

My Precious!!! 1battery change & 1 set bezel+strap change after 13 years.


----------



## Facelessman

I'm sure this 200+ pages thread deserves revival. I'll start with my lastest polarizer mod



With a newly released models, I think many of us surely have some updates


----------



## AndrwTNT

I wanted another 5600e so I thought I'd order direct from Casio instead of of Amzn or 3rd party...

Crooked module. Oh well.. lol.


----------



## GaryK30

AndrwTNT said:


> I wanted another 5600e so I thought I'd order direct from Casio instead of of Amzn or 3rd party...
> 
> Crooked module. Oh well.. lol.
> 
> View attachment 14550877


As I recall, on the DW-5600E it's not difficult to open the case back and rotate the module. On some other square models the module seems to be locked in place.


----------



## AndrwTNT

GaryK30 said:


> As I recall, on the DW-5600E it's not difficult to open the case back and rotate the module. On some other square models the module seems to be locked in place.


That's most likely what I end up doing.. Once I muster up the motivation to open it up haha.


----------



## acadian

GaryK30 said:


> As I recall, on the DW-5600E it's not difficult to open the case back and rotate the module. On some other square models the module seems to be locked in place.


yeah that's an easy fix. Just needs to be slightly twisted back to level. 
1 - take the band off. Makes it easier to work on the module. 
2 - remove caseback 
3 - adjust the module
4 - put the caseback back on (make sure the gasket is properly installed)
5 - re-install band.

Good to go!


----------



## ChrisWMT

GW-S5600 dressed in drag


----------



## AndrwTNT

Speaking of crooked modules...

I've been contemplating for awhile adjusting the VERY MINIMAL tilt on my 5030.

I don't really care either way since it's so slight... but would it be worth it? Screw back case so..


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

AndrwTNT said:


> Speaking of crooked modules...
> 
> I've been contemplating for awhile adjusting the VERY MINIMAL tilt on my 5030.
> 
> I don't really care either way since it's so slight... but would it be worth it? Screw back case so..
> 
> View attachment 14562933


It's an easy five if you want takes 4 mins to do...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16

My latest, a DW-5600E received on 10-18-19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

Bought it at G-Factory and no surprise its the only one left.









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## DingoDave

Morning at the beach.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

luth_ukail said:


> Bought it at G-Factory and no surprise its the only one left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


Looks good, very tactical.


----------



## luth_ukail

lvt said:


> Looks good, very tactical.


Thanks and yes it is. I am still adapting to the velcro strap as its not comfortable. But i hate to change it to resin that defeat its aesthethic purpose then. It looks so good with the velcro haha guess i just have to live with it.

Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## mefuzzy

An old pic.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Does PacParts still sell pushers for the DW5600e-1V?

I can't seem to locate them on the site.

Also, I'm wanting to replace the adjust button with a standard length pusher so they are all the same. I've been having an issue recently with my adjust button not responding unless I take it off completely and jam the very corner of my fingernail in there (which never seemed to be a problem all these years).

For some reason it works better on time adjust, but not alarm adjust. Takes me about 10 tries at the exact right angle to get it to activate. Weird.

TL;DR: *Where can I purchase pushers for DW5600E-1V*


----------



## Facelessman

Not exactly an answer to your question but when I disassembled my GW-B5600 and lost one of tiny spring connector. Casio service center helped me out. I also ordered gw-5000 strap from them. They might be more helpful than you think.


----------



## WatchGeek

I ordered a GW-B5600-2ER from amazon and it should be delivered tomorrow. What app do I download for iOS? There are several apps that are listed in the Apple App Store.

Thanks,
-jim


----------



## acadian

WatchGeek said:


> I ordered a GW-B5600-2ER from amazon and it should be delivered tomorrow. What app do I download for iOS? There are several apps that are listed in the Apple App Store.
> 
> Thanks,
> -jim


you need G-Shock Connected App


----------



## WatchGeek

Are there any other watches like the GW-B5600-2ER with either positive or negative display that are available on a rubber strap/plastic strap like the GW-B5600-2ER? I do not like the combi bracelet and would like to get another GW-B5600 that is a little more stealthy even though I like the blue around the display on the GW-B5600-2ER that I currently have.

Also, I really don't want to purchase a GW-B5600 with a combi bracelet and replace it with a rubber/plastic strap? Any recommendation are appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your replies and suggestions,

-jim


----------



## rmeron

MDT IT said:


> ..for strong and brave wrists ;-)


I have one just like it. Don't wear her that often.


----------



## rmeron

rmeron said:


> My DW5600P-9 with Casio Bullbars and my G5600 solar with Jay and Kays Bullbars I also have a DW5600 with no pics yet.
> It's very difficult for me to take pictures


I goofed,the DW5600P-9 came with the Casio bull bars not Jays and Kays.


----------



## cbob1912

New beater watch


----------



## Hardscrabbler

The square is an important tool when I'm on the rig.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

WatchGeek said:


> Are there any other watches like the GW-B5600-2ER with either positive or negative display that are available on a rubber strap/plastic strap like the GW-B5600-2ER? I do not like the combi bracelet and would like to get another GW-B5600 that is a little more stealthy even though I like the blue around the display on the GW-B5600-2ER that I currently have.
> 
> Also, I really don't want to purchase a GW-B5600 with a combi bracelet and replace it with a rubber/plastic strap? Any recommendation are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies and suggestions,
> 
> -jim


From Gshock website. Seems these four come with resin strap.


----------



## GR162

Hello, i would like to show you my small Square Collection.

regards Sascha


----------



## GR162

Hello, i would like to show you my small Square Collection.

regards Sascha


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Training night at the firehouse










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

I can add a couple, never seen this thread before


----------



## yankeexpress

This is the B5600 Bluetooth in *titanium bezel and band* from Ali-Ex


----------



## JustAbe

* 
DW-5600VT "Fox Fire" x mastermind Japan Collaboration "Love & Peace" 2008*


----------



## memento_mori

Just to bring up this thread - post your limited editions


----------



## Steelerswit

memento_mori said:


> Just to bring up this thread - post your limited editions
> 
> View attachment 14879253


OK,
















Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## cdnguyen729

Does anyone know where to acquire a combi bracelet for this version?


----------



## Steelerswit

cdnguyen729 said:


> Does anyone know where to acquire a combi bracelet for this version?


Pacparts

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## dantana999

Surf’s up!


----------



## memento_mori

Gorillaz


----------



## Facelessman

DW-5035D


----------



## memento_mori




----------



## JustAbe

* 
Casio G-Shock DW-5600VT x FUTURA LABORATORIES 2009







*


----------



## memento_mori

Ape shall never kill ape!









It would be great if humans understand that!


----------



## tro_jan

Vintage colors


----------



## ned-ludd

A year or so ago I bought a black resin 5600 for my father but mother vetoed it as "too complicated" and I ended up giving him a B650-W. So the 5600 has sat in its box ever since and I've wondered what to do with it, as I already own one.

Browsing here last month I noticed that aftermarket bezels and bracelets are available so I bought a Stainless Steel set and it arrived yesterday.

I like it a lot. So shiny!


----------



## Vost

ned-ludd said:


> ....
> 
> Browsing here last month I noticed that aftermarket bezels and bracelets are available so I bought a Stainless Steel set and it arrived yesterday.
> 
> I like it a lot. So shiny!


It looks perfect,..

Thanks


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Gear inspection on the rig last night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Still enjoy this basic module very much. Bluetooth, Solar, MB6 and world time are nice to have but for my daily life style this 3229 module is enough.



Edit: At first glance it might look like 5610 because of the red line. At second glance it might look like 5030 but it's not. Actually it's just a franken custom DW-5600, builded when crystals and buttons were still available via pacparts.

Case: DW-5600E
Module and caseback: DW-5600MW
Bezel: DW-5600HR
Band: GW-5000


----------



## Richard-

My little group of 5600's


----------



## gnus411

Facelessman said:


> Still enjoy this basic module very much. Bluetooth, Solar, MB6 and world time are nice to have but for my daily life style this 3229 module is enough.


Agreed. At such a reasonable price point, it hits many if not most boxes.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

gnus411 said:


> Agreed. At such a reasonable price point, it hits many if not most boxes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Oops just realized I mistook this for the 5610. Same sentiment on design, not sure about the $ though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## GR162

Hello, i need a little bit Help. I am searching for an Article in the www who explains why are Stars on the 4 Military GW-M5610 Models or why they are the Military Models.

I own all 4 Versions GW-M5610NV, KG,MR and LG

maybee someone could help me

many thanks


----------



## GR162

Hello, i need a little bit Help. I am searching for an Article in the www who explains why are Stars on the 4 Military GW-M5610 Models or why they are the Military Models.

I own all 4 Versions GW-M5610NV, KG,MR and LG

maybee someone could help me

many thanks

View attachment 14975705


----------



## Facelessman

Nice collection with an interesting question. I'm curious too


----------



## JustAbe

GR162 said:


> Hello, i need a little bit Help. I am searching for an Article in the www who explains why are Stars on the 4 Military GW-M5610 Models or why they are the Military Models.
> 
> I own all 4 Versions GW-M5610NV, KG,MR and LG
> 
> maybee someone could help me
> 
> many thanks
> 
> View attachment 14975705


Super Diver
Super Diver is offline
Member

Join Date
Jan 2011
Location
Mountains
Posts
371

Thumbs Up Re: Whats with the stars? Going nuts here!

I contacted Casio and they told me it was based on the amount of room each watch had as to how many stars it would get and had nothing to do with ranking.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/whats-stars-going-nuts-here-605649.html


----------



## GR162

many thanks for Info


----------



## Wolf888

My gwx5600


----------



## Freeride2002

GWB-5600hr1, 5600E negative display titanium band, 5600E negative beadblasted titanium bezel and nato.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Just arrived this afternoon.

GW-5600J


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

YODAHAWK said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch, I am a sucker for neg displays though


----------



## AndrwTNT

Yesterday with the 4s


----------



## Kairo

DW5600B-2V and Dw5600B-3V
Different bezels.


----------



## JustAbe

*DW-5600E-1 "Fox Fire" 1996*


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

*G-5600E-1JF*


----------



## Didimauw

Here's mine from 2 years ago. Put aside after getting my gw5000. I will never get rid of it.


----------



## yaw108

"THE ORIGIN" DW-5030










#sorrylatepost


----------



## tro_jan

Thread revival coming.
My yellow-tinted DW-5600EG-9









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

tro_jan said:


> Thread revival coming.
> My yellow-tinted DW-5600EG-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Very nice


----------



## tro_jan

Another thread revival for the 5600

Quick fin dive with the ole reliable Fox Fire



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

tro_jan said:


> Another thread revival for the 5600
> 
> Quick fin dive with the ole reliable Fox Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Cool photo's 👍


----------



## mgshoutman

I am sorry to ask if this is mentioned before but I am confused on the release dates of the DW-5600E-1VER and DW-5600BB-1ER. I read 1996 but also 2010

Can anybody help here ?

Thanks!


----------



## wrsmith

mgshoutman said:


> I am sorry to ask if this is mentioned before but I am confused on the release dates of the DW-5600E-1VER and DW-5600BB-1ER. I read 1996 but also 2010
> 
> Can anybody help here ?
> 
> Thanks!


DW5600E-1 was released in 1996
DW5600BB-1 came in 2012


----------



## mgshoutman

wrsmith said:


> DW5600E-1 was released in 1996
> DW5600BB-1 came in 2012


Thank you !


----------



## tiha

wrsmith said:


> DW5600E-1 was released in 1996


True, but Casio switched to module 3229 in 2011. This also may add to confusion.


----------



## tro_jan

G-Shock vs Gravity (weight plates)

DW5600 Fox Fire










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## *2112

5600c 901









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario

Adding a military touch to mine Premium Watch Straps For G-Shock Watch | Award Winning Provider


----------



## spicynoodle

I joined the 5600 club a few days ago, when my Mengqi square (GW-B5600SGM-1JR) came in. It's my first square, and I'm digging both the watch and the module.


----------



## rmeron




----------



## rmeron




----------



## sanik




----------



## Pad31




----------



## Pad31

Pad31 said:


> View attachment 15816263


My first Gshock ! This colorfull model is either a "like" or "dislike". My son loved it at first sight. 
With the summer and the sun coming back, it is a really fun model to wear


----------



## Chempop

@Pad31 welcome to the forum 
I like your square, I agree very fun summer watch! The LCD looks very crisp in your photo, much cleaner than a standard DW5600E.

Can any experienced members chime in on which LCD is used in this model? Doesn't look like the mirror back in the 5600MW, 5600LS, 5600SK.. maybe something similar to the very clear 5600M/5600P/DW5030??? Does the background or digits glow with the EL-backlight?


----------



## Pad31

Chempop said:


> @Pad31 welcome to the forum
> I like your square, I agree very fun summer watch! The LCD looks very crisp in your photo, much cleaner than a standard DW5600E.
> 
> Can any experienced members chime in on which LCD is used in this model? Doesn't look like the mirror back in the 5600MW, 5600LS, 5600SK.. maybe something similar to the very clear 5600M/5600P/DW5030??? Does the background or digits glow with the EL-backlight?


To be honest the LCD is a little bit disappointing for a first G shock. At 90° (in front of me) it is more grey than black, at 45° from "top" , it is not readable. It is the best at 45° from below (normal use when looking at the watch from my wrist) .
Not sure if it is normal or a defect.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Badgertripper

5600's are a perfect match for motorcycles and summer fun!


----------



## Pad31

Badgertripper said:


> 5600's are a perfect match for motorcycles and summer fun!
> View attachment 15830979


very nice, is it a custom a original modle? (if yes which reference please)


----------



## mrwomble

Badgertripper said:


> 5600's are a perfect match for motorcycles and summer fun!
> View attachment 15830979


That's a great colour combo, love it!


----------



## Badgertripper

Pad31 said:


> very nice, is it a custom a original modle? (if yes which reference please)


It's a DW-5600TB-4ADR. The case is red as well!


----------



## K42

Still running since 2009. I've had 1 bezel and strap change.


----------



## davidinjackson

New member of the club/cult. My first GShock arrived today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

davidinjackson said:


> New member of the club/cult. My first GShock arrived today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice choice, they kind of grow on you


----------



## UK_Glen

I've just got this and I _really _like. Problem is, I'm now lusting after a GW-5000-1JF!


----------



## Chempop

Fake? Amazing Collectors Vintage Casio Gshock DW5600 Caliber 901 Fully Restored Look 4549526217395 | eBay

The dial looks more than a little funky. Looks like one person has already retracted their bid iirc.


----------



## tiha

I would say fake.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Wow I didn't know these had been faked, it's terrible in quality, reckon someone will fall for it though, doesn't have the rem text on screen, font is way off

I just sent this, however I've no intention of buying, nor would I suggest anyone else does









Edit: I got a reply already : "This is not a copy
It's an 80's Original Gshock bought in Brazil"

I've replied pointing out a handful of flaws and faked an interest to buy to make a comparison with my genuine one for YouTube ?

Second edit, he still insists it's genuine, stating it's had a replacement glass ?, and he's decided not to sell and ended it


----------



## BA1970

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Wow I didn't know these had been faked, it's terrible in quality, reckon someone will fall for it though, doesn't have the rem text on screen, font is way off
> 
> I just sent this, however I've no intention of buying, nor would I suggest anyone else does
> View attachment 15906883
> 
> 
> Edit: I got a reply already : "This is not a copy
> It's an 80's Original Gshock bought in Brazil"
> 
> I've replied pointing out a handful of flaws and faked an interest to buy to make a comparison with my genuine one for YouTube


----------



## mrk

Only the one G here


----------



## tro_jan

Golden Sunday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48

tiha said:


> I would say fake.


It's actually a homebrew crystal; a custom cut glass with a (poor) image of an actual decal pasted. The rest of the watch is probably a rather tired original. I've come across some of these homebrew crystals on a Brazilian eBay-like website. Most don't have the small font JAPAN S on them, but this one does. The module is also a different Casio offering and not the 901 as advertised.


----------



## tro_jan

Foxfire-works for July 4th










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru

Fair and square!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

jaliya48 said:


> It's actually a homebrew crystal; a custom cut glass with a (poor) image of an actual decal pasted. The rest of the watch is probably a rather tired original. I've come across some of these homebrew crystals on a Brazilian eBay-like website. Most don't have the small font JAPAN S on them, but this one does. The module is also a different Casio offering and not the 901 as advertised.


Nah the whole watch was fake, the main chassis where it meets the Screwback is nothing like any original version of mine


----------



## Wayfr68

I've had Casio watches since I was in high school in the 80s, and even though I don't have any of them anymore, I still have a bunch of their more recent models. I held off on getting a G-SHOCK for many years, and its only been within the last two years or so that I got my first one... The DW-5600E-1VCT. Since then, I've picked up another one, the exact same color scheme but with a negative display. My third and so far my most recent is a 
GW-B5600HR-1DR. My next one is probably going to be the same thing as my third one, except it'll probably be the solid black or the one with the blue crystal.


----------



## depan

I just got one. Is it normal for it to already be powered on out of the box? Also, the adjust button is almost completely recessed. Thoughts?


----------



## Racer88

depan said:


> I just got one. Is it normal for it to already be powered on out of the box? Also, the adjust button is almost completely recessed. Thoughts?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Illsa Moustache

You guys did it to me. I had to after seeing all the squares on this forum. I went and bought myself a DW5600e-1V from the G-Shock site, for my birthday coming up on 8/30. This will be the first G-Shock square I've had since I bought a DW5200 as a 14 year old kid in 1984! I wanted to get the closest look to that one and read that while it's missing a few of the newer functions, it's a little bigger than some of the other 56xx series, and the display is better. I'm stoked!


----------



## entropy96

Illsa Moustache said:


> You guys did it to me. I had to after seeing all the squares on this forum. I went and bought myself a DW5600e-1V from the G-Shock site, for my birthday coming up on 8/30. This will be the first G-Shock square I've had since I bought a DW5200 as a 14 year old kid in 1984! I wanted to get the closest look to that one and read that while it's missing a few of the newer functions, it's a little bigger than some of the other 56xx series, and the display is better. I'm stoked!
> View attachment 16067912


Now I want one. ? It's the most basic G, yet looks the best, imho.

Someone's selling it in eBay locally for $91. Should I jump the gun?


----------



## Illsa Moustache

entropy96 said:


> Now I want one. ? It's the most basic G, yet looks the best, imho.
> 
> Someone's selling it in eBay locally for $91. Should I jump the gun?


Not sure which model you're talking about: DW5200 or DW5600?

I bought a new DW5600. I probably wouldn't ever pay the $$ that people often ask for vintage G-Shocks. I prefer a new watch anyway, unless I'm buying a vintage mechanical watch.

The 5600 is pretty much a modern 5200. I think even the functions are the same, and the 5600 has better backlighting. I remember not being able to read my watch in the dark back in high school because of the crappy light in the 5200.


----------



## TTV

Maybe these two could fit to this topic:
*GW-B5600CT*

















*GW-S5600U*


----------



## entropy96

Illsa Moustache said:


> Not sure which model you're talking about: DW5200 or DW5600?


Someone's selling the DW-5600E for $91 here.


----------



## Illsa Moustache

entropy96 said:


> Someone's selling the DW-5600E for $91 here.


lol. I paid $69 on the G-Shock site just last night. And you can get them for like $49 on Amazon.
Maybe it's for 2 watches? ?


----------



## entropy96

Illsa Moustache said:


> lol. I paid $69 on the G-Shock site just last night. And you can get them for like $49 on Amazon.
> Maybe it's for 2 watches? ?


I'm not in the US. Everything's expensive here. Imported products, like Apple products for example, are almost 2x the retail price compared to the US MSRP.


----------



## Arunkulfi




----------



## tro_jan

Vintage-ish G









Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Quick morning errands with DW5600 Foxfire










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Illsa Moustache

I finally got it in the mail today. Stoked! My wrist looks almost like it did back in 1984 when I bought my first G-Shock!


----------



## 3-1-1

It's been a one-watch-week for me this week at the beach. Keeping me well informed about the tides.


----------



## TTV

My *5k6* family 😍


----------



## entropy96

Wearing my beater again


----------



## Wools

TTV said:


> *GW-S5600U*
> View attachment 16068543


How you finding the S5600U?

I'm considering importing it to be my running / gym watch as I love the lightweight design and the import only feeling scratchers the watch collector itch in me.


----------



## TTV

Wools said:


> How you finding the S5600U?
> 
> I'm considering importing it to be my running / gym watch as I love the lightweight design and the import only feeling scratchers the watch collector itch in me.


I ordered it from Sakura. I managed to get it from their first batch. Carbon fibre bezel and strap were too shiny and hard to wear, so I changed M5610 bezel and GW-5000 strap on it, now it is perfect and still extremely light to wear.


----------



## Wools

TTV said:


> I ordered it from Sakura. I managed to get it from their first batch. Carbon fibre bezel and strap were too shiny and hard to wear, so I changed M5610 bezel and GW-5000 strap on it, now it is perfect and still extremely light to wear.


Thanks for the impressions.

So you found the strap hard to wear as well? I've heard lots complain about the carbon fibre / resin strap. I've got a 5000U G-Shock and agree the strap is really lovely to wear day to day. The Apple Watch S5 I have for running has a suitably soft strap and I've never found it detoriate over hundreds of KM's of running. If I do pick up a S5600 like yours, I may do a simualr mod to make the most of the leightweight construction but have a comfortable band.


----------



## Xerxes300

Wools said:


> Thanks for the impressions.
> 
> So you found the strap hard to wear as well? I've heard lots complain about the carbon fibre / resin strap. I've got a 5000U G-Shock and agree the strap is really lovely to wear day to day. The Apple Watch S5 I have for running has a suitably soft strap and I've never found it detoriate over hundreds of KM's of running. If I do pick up a S5600 like yours, I may do a simualr mod to make the most of the leightweight construction but have a comfortable band.


Maybe people with small wrist hate it. I have a 7.5” wrist and love it. I haven’t really worn my negative dial, only the 5000U and the carbon fiber. The negative display one has the combi bracelet which is perfectly tapered.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wools

Xerxes300 said:


> Maybe people with small wrist hate it. I have a 7.5” wrist and love it. I haven’t really worn my negative dial, only the 5000U and the carbon fiber. The negative display one has the combi bracelet which is perfectly tapered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ohh, nice to hear a counter argument!

2 great watches you have. Have you had the S5600 for awhile and never found any comfort issue with the carbon strap? If I sell one of my older G's, I'm goign to pick up a S5600 on Chino in Japan.


----------



## TTV

^^^ Yes, the CF strap of S5600U was too hard on my relatively small wrist. On the other hand, my Mudman GW-9300 has most convenient and nicely fitting CF strap of all my Gs.

GW-5000(U) strap is super nice and soft to wear, great upgrade for me.


----------



## Xerxes300

Wools said:


> Ohh, nice to hear a counter argument!
> 
> 2 great watches you have. Have you had the S5600 for awhile and never found any comfort issue with the carbon strap? If I sell one of my older G's, I'm goign to pick up a S5600 on Chino in Japan.


i really haven't taken off the carbon fiber one since i ordered it. i've worn maybe the carbon fiber 75% and the 5000U the other 25%. i haven't worn the negative display much simply because i love the other two toooo much, but the combi bracelet is super comfy too, i got it sized just right where i can swell up during the day and shrink a bit at night and it will still be a perfect fit.


----------



## Wools

Xerxes300 said:


> i really haven't taken off the carbon fiber one since i ordered it. i've worn maybe the carbon fiber 75% and the 5000U the other 25%. i haven't worn the negative display much simply because i love the other two toooo much, but the combi bracelet is super comfy too, i got it sized just right where i can swell up during the day and shrink a bit at night and it will still be a perfect fit.


Great to hear such positive impressions of the S5600 as I've heard little praise of the strap. Happy you're enjoying it and it bodes well for me later down the line. 😊


----------



## Xerxes300

Wools said:


> Great to hear such positive impressions of the S5600 as I've heard little praise of the strap. Happy you're enjoying it and it bodes well for me later down the line. 😊


i think and i would understand why, if you have small wrists how it could be bothersome... it's tough and shaped in a semi circular shape naturally, so if you have a small wrist, i could see how squeezing it to the last few holes and then ending with a long tail would annoy or bother people. 

but i wear it on the 8th hole, so i have no tail end, no bending, i forget i'm wearing it most of the time. 

i think the apple watch is much lighter on the silicone stretchy strap, so if you're a runner, i understand why you would prefer the 32/39 gram apple watch.


----------



## Wools

I didn't know it was a tiny bit heavier than an Apple Watch, as my current G-Shock (5000-1JF) is so light! My Appe Watch (Series 5 - 40mm) is the Stainless Steel varient, so no wonder the Aluminum is more comparable.


----------



## demPho

It’s basically the perfect watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Fox Fire


----------



## Watchtellsmetime

JoseCanseco said:


> Apparently I have seven. Never bothered to count until just now.
> 
> View attachment 787146
> 
> 
> Top: G-5600KG-3 (modified)
> Middle: G-5600KG-3, DW5600E, GW-M5600 (modified)
> Bottom: (parts from 4 watches), DW5600C (901), DW5600C (691)


Hi JoseCanseco, do you know someone that deals with DW5600 (901) bezel replacement?


----------



## nikonad

DW-5600 THC (Throwback Christmas) with Jaysandkays adapters:


----------



## demPho

Truck watch, because a contractor never really knows what’s gonna happen in a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kairo

Just a picture of 
"The first nine" 🌞


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Kairo said:


> Just a picture of
> "The first nine" 🌞
> View attachment 16239662


They look great on paint rollers 👍👍


----------



## Kairo

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> They look great on paint rollers 👍👍


Paint rollers is a good thing ☺
The best i had for taking pictures 🌞


----------



## Xerxes300

Brand new blue 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Long time square wearer. Trying to get the kids onto them now.


----------



## agoNITE

GW-5600j x Marlboro. Unused, from Japan. My father-in-law had it laying around doing nothing for approx. 7 years.

Very happy with it!


----------



## hoss

Here’s mine. It’s the newer U version 5610 with the LED light.


----------



## parsig9

Picked this 2009 5600a-3 up a couple weeks ago off the Bay. It arrived in excellent shape but needed a battery I thought. I first tried to charge it but the light and atomic sync were not working. After reading a ton of helpful posts here about reasons for this I ordered a new battery from Amazon and 3 days later put it in. The new CTL1616 worked well but some of the buttons wouldn't. I know this can be from lack of charge that certain functions are disabled, but other posts indicated that the tech/me might have screwed it up by bumping the module and so the pushers are resting on the buttons not against them. I admit it took a bit of effort and trial/error but I got it. Once mostly seated, I used a pointed exacto to gently depress each little contact so the module could rest right into place. Videos on youtube do not show this or the battery change well IMO unless you already know what to do. I learned a ton and am happy to answer questions about it. A little silicone on the seal and boom. Then I decided I would like to try my original style old MN strap on it. This is the old double layer kind not like Erika's. I needed adapters so again, looked at J&K and Barton. I went with Barton. What a PITA. Some posts on WUS and reviews said to take the caseback off. Oh, not! I just got the damn thing together and sealed. So, after breaking a springbar and waiting a few days for some 16x1.5 from Amazon (love Amazon) I finished it today. Fits great. The 1.5 is a bit thin and the adapter moves just slightly but it went in in about 5 seconds compared to 30 min with the supplied and now broken ones.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## nolanz14

The specs for the GWM5610-1 say it's larger than the DW5600, can someone confirm? I have the 5600E and really like it, but it wears a bit small for me. Looking for a square that wears a bit larger. Thanks

Edit - seems the 5600 is actually a tab bit larger per the specs


----------



## twall3

Just picked up my first 5600E - owned the screw-back 5000 and the GMW5610, but rather prefer the simplicity and lightness of the 5600E (plus the ever-so-slightly longer lug-to-lug fits me better). Looking at older threads, it seems like these used to have a small letter C at the bottom right under the "on" in Chrono. Mine doesn't have that, and seems like the newer ones don't have anything printed there. When did they get rid of it? What did it signify on past models? Production date, factory, etc?


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

GW-5610U-1CJF on CB V2:


----------



## emtokay

everyone has a 5600...lol
i just got this today and i want to shout out tictacarea. i bought this on the 21st and it arrived today!!!
someone posted his DW-5600SLC-9ER HONEY on another thread and when i dug further i found it to be one of if not THE most integrated design of any g-shock i own. not only is the yellow face marked with a honeycomb design but the yellow spills over the sides to reflect the nature of honey. the strap is not black,,,it is brown so there's an overall yumminess to the watch

sorry my photo is blurry so you cant see the honeycomb pattern


----------



## JinAK

hoss said:


> Here’s mine. It’s the newer U version 5610 with the LED light.


I'm one of the few who seem to LIKE the improvement of LED over the old EL....not because I don't like the EL--it's nostalgic, soothing, and actually my favorite-- But because my GWX-5600 EL is _soooo dim._ I need a brighter light. I wonder if they'll do a U series for my model...I would snap it up in a heartbeat. However, strangely...the GWX was way ahead I think in how it displays the time in stopwatch and timer modes...assuming models all the way back to 2010 did as well. (I don't think there have been newer series of it.)


----------



## cirian75

Well, 6 years and 1 month

Daily worn every single day.

My GW-M5610 has started to play up.

Started complete ramdom resets during the night, and its happening regular now.

Time for a new watch.........................might just buy the same again.


----------



## soboy

DW5600E. I have over a dozen Casios, but this one is my favorite. This is my "beater' watch and is virtually indestructible. Plus I enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Tyco

Club joined...just need to take a decent photo one day!


----------



## TTV

Tyco said:


> Club joined...just need to take a decent photo one day!
> 
> View attachment 16983129


Welcome to the club @Tyco 👍


----------



## Ddpineda305

G5600e with modified aftermarket Protrek combi bracelet


----------



## stockae92




----------



## AllenG

Here's mine on perlon. Got a few different color ones i switch.


----------



## Repsol1977




----------



## Marcelo71

twall3 said:


> Just picked up my first 5600E - owned the screw-back 5000 and the GMW5610, but rather prefer the simplicity and lightness of the 5600E (plus the ever-so-slightly longer lug-to-lug fits me better). Looking at older threads, it seems like these used to have a small letter C at the bottom right under the "on" in Chrono. Mine doesn't have that, and seems like the newer ones don't have anything printed there. When did they get rid of it? What did it signify on past models? Production date, factory, etc?


From what I've read the little U stands for 'Under License' for 5600Es made in China. Ones made in Thailand (like mine) don't have the U. However, I have no idea if this is true or not.


----------



## JinAK

soboy said:


> DW5600E. I have over a dozen Casios, but this one is my favorite. This is my "beater' watch and is virtually indestructible. Plus I enjoy wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 16976912


You shave your arms?? To each his own, I guess, but those are some awfully uniform length arm hairs.


----------



## JinAK

Marcelo71 said:


> From what I've read the little U stands for 'Under License' for 5600Es made in China. Ones made in Thailand (like mine) don't have the U. However, I have no idea if this is true or not.


Although I could look it up and make an accurate statement also, I won't...lol. From what I remember reading, the U stands for 'Update' to an older model...specifically on 5600s I think the U series have a module with slightly different functionality (display time in all modes, and some other things). But again, that may be a coincidental alignment, and I was too lazy to look it up. Maybe someone with real knowledge will set us both right. (Or maybe you are anyway!)


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Marcelo71 said:


> From what I've read the little U stands for 'Under License' for 5600Es made in China. Ones made in Thailand (like mine) don't have the U. However, I have no idea if this is true or not.


Hahaha...
...No


----------



## Chempop

Repsol1977 said:


> View attachment 17023280


Very nice and collectible GWM5630A!


----------



## Marcelo71

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Hahaha...
> ...No


Good to know. Thanks. Do you know what it means then?


----------



## Facelessman

Marcelo71 said:


> Good to know. Thanks. Do you know what it means then?


Do you mean these tiny letter as in this thread?








What is this tiny letter (5600)?


I got my first DW-5600E about a couple weeks ago. I wore it once then I use its module and button for other project. Its case was left untouched after that. Until last night I noticed something that I should have seen it before. It's a super tiny letter very close to the edge. I searched...




www.watchuseek.com





If so, ........ no idea 🤣


----------

